# TDF Playdates V2.0



## kunalht (Mar 11, 2014)

This is a new playdates thread.....
OK so guys following have been decided on the Playdate Chatroom with public poll
 



*UPDATE*

[YOUTUBE]/watch?v=SQxVA_rkn6U[/YOUTUBE]

*Also please avoid discussion of any further details about this particular Playdate because it is decided and it won't change under any circumstances whatsoever. *
If anyone wants to join the Playdate then they are very welcome and if you don't like the game and want to post crap about this game or anything then please keep out of this thread for the time being until this Playdate has been complete. After that we can discuss if we can play your favorite game on Playdate or not.  Don't worry results are mostly positive as there are not many games anyway. 



ManiDhillon said:


> Also, please enroll in PlayDate WhatsApp Group and PlayDate In-Game ID form.
> I know there is already a thread and database for IN-Game IDs but this form/database is for PlayDate thread only.
> The main motive is to know each active player and to recognize who is who.
> 
> ...


 
Hamachi instructions

1. Download the game
2. Download Hamachi (Hamachi DL Link)
3. Install Hamchi
4. How to run Run Games using Hamachi in Win 8 or 7  Follow the instructions and configure your PC as per this link.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2014)

Playdate Schedule

*Game - Race Driver Grid
Date - 11/12 Oct 2014
Time - 8 PM onwards*

For LAN Games we always use Hamachi.
For configuration of hamachi
Hamachi instructions

1. Download the game
2. Download Hamachi (Hamachi DL Link)
3. Install Hamchi
4. How to run Run Games using Hamachi in Win 8 or 7  Follow the instructions and configure your PC as per this link.

After this just ping me, kunal or ManiDhillon for Network ID and password. 
*Also please keep in mind that Mani cleans up the network sometimes and he might remove you if you are not coming regular to the Playdates.*


For Screenshots of Playdates please visit this link
*Playdate Album*


----------



## Piyush (Mar 11, 2014)

3rd post reserved for .... just like that


----------



## kunalht (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks guys.....
Added poll for this weekend game


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 11, 2014)

heh heh, how to reserve last post? apart from keep posting. I want to reserve that.

Anyway. Torchlight 2,bl2.

And plz small games. L4D2's size is 10 GB I guess.


----------



## kunalht (Mar 11, 2014)

lol 
okay then L4D 2  next weekend.
Loadout this time.
Its only 2 gb.


arijitsinha said:


> heh heh, how to reserve last post? apart from keep posting. I want to reserve that.
> 
> Anyway. Torchlight 2,bl2.
> 
> And plz small games. L4D2's size is 10 GB I guess.


----------



## seamon (Mar 11, 2014)

Y u miss League of Legends?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 11, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> heh heh, how to reserve last post? apart from keep posting. I want to reserve that.
> 
> Anyway. Torchlight 2,bl2.
> 
> And plz small games. L4D2's size is 10 GB I guess.



no its 7.5 GB only , with steam ! I am downloading it currently .


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm in!!!! Load out forever!!!!!!

Shiva


----------



## snap (Mar 11, 2014)

hawken also became f2p recently right?


----------



## kunalht (Mar 11, 2014)

snap said:


> hawken also became f2p recently right?


Yes.....


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 11, 2014)

snap said:


> hawken also became f2p recently right?



But you cannot play it now without buying the Nemesis bundle. It will be open to all later. AFAIK.


----------



## kunalht (Mar 11, 2014)

It became open for all yesterday....


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 11, 2014)

@OP 

You forgot team fortress 2 in the sheet!!! :O . Such blasphemy shall not go unpunished!!!  


Spoiler



jk 



Shiva


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 11, 2014)

I thought a playdate was an event where single parents take their children to


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 11, 2014)

^^  

Shiva


----------



## kunalht (Mar 11, 2014)

okay i will add that too.


shivakanth.sujit said:


> @OP
> 
> You forgot team fortress 2 in the sheet!!! :O . Such blasphemy shall not go unpunished!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## kunalht (Mar 14, 2014)

Everyone ready for loadout tomorrow?


----------



## seamon (Mar 14, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Everyone ready for loadout tomorrow?



I am in.
Can't make out time or date.
Care to tell me the time you'all gonna play.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 14, 2014)

count me in too !!

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> I am in.
> Can't make out time or date.
> Care to tell me the time you'all gonna play.



around 10 .. I think !


----------



## seamon (Mar 14, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> count me in too !!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



am or pm?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Everyone ready for loadout tomorrow?



What time. I am in anyways.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 14, 2014)

seamon said:


> am or pm?



10:00 pm


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> 10:00 pm



10 PM it is then, I'll be ready.


----------



## kunalht (Mar 16, 2014)

everyone ready for loadout ?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 17, 2014)

Which game is on? 

Do i need to buy from steam?


----------



## kunalht (Mar 22, 2014)

tomorrow Left 4 dead 2?
everyone have that?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 22, 2014)

I have it


----------



## gameranand (Mar 23, 2014)

I also have it


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 23, 2014)

i have it butno idea how to play if anyone can teach mechanics ...........


----------



## kunalht (Mar 23, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> i have it butno idea how to play if anyone can teach mechanics ...........



Just shoot at zombies! kill them! 

- - - Updated - - -



tanmaymohan said:


> I have it



Your steam id?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 23, 2014)

gta0gagan


----------



## d3p (Mar 25, 2014)

why i have a bad feeling about this thread ?? 
I guess just like the predecessor thread or in simple term " Playdate will be a big phail. "

Gamers in TDF are just single player campaign loving, cheap-arshe & trolls. Period.


----------



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

d3p said:


> why i have a bad feeling about this thread ??
> I guess just like the predecessor thread or in simple term " Playdate will be a big phail. "
> 
> Gamers in TDF are just single player campaign loving, cheap-arshe & trolls. Period.



true story.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 25, 2014)

My id : steamcommunity.com/id/3272530143


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 28, 2014)

Fifa 12. Its free now.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 28, 2014)

srsly no future of this thread may as well close it.............


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 28, 2014)

anyone for loadout now?? im ready

Shiva


----------



## DDIF (Mar 28, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> srsly no future of this thread may as well close it.............


Right,
Like d3p said, no one actually want to play but everyone want to comment.


----------



## kunalht (Mar 28, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> anyone for loadout now?? im ready
> 
> Shiva



You updated the game?
I have to update it. After that we'll play.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 28, 2014)

have updated. pm me once ur ready. steam id shivakanth13

Shiva


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2014)

d3p said:


> why i have a bad feeling about this thread ??
> I guess just like the predecessor thread or in simple term " Playdate will be a big phail. "
> 
> Gamers in TDF are just single player campaign loving, cheap-arshe & trolls. Period.



Don't be harsh dude. We are not trolls, SP loving, cheap-arse. People got caught up with life and gaming become low priority. Still i want to play CS GO and so many games, but not getting the opportunity as i have a kid now and same goes for other people.

I agree, there are trolls who are SP loving, cheap-arse. But not all of us are like that. 

And yes, Playdate's are big fail because of the time-constraints and social life. Period.


----------



## d3p (Mar 29, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Right,
> Like d3p said, no one actually want to play but everyone want to comment.



Dude, if i'm right "Using hamachi may compromise your pc's security". Could you please post, how to use it securely ? I already lost & got back 300$ from steam, don't wish to do anything stupid now.



furious_gamer said:


> Don't be harsh dude. We are not trolls, SP loving, cheap-arse. People got caught up with life and gaming become low priority. Still i want to play CS GO and so many games, but not getting the opportunity as i have a kid now and same goes for other people.
> 
> I agree, there are trolls who are SP loving, cheap-arse. But not all of us are like that.
> 
> And yes, Playdate's are big fail because of the time-constraints and social life. Period.



Well, Social life, Gaming & Studies are all included together. The main intention of my post was " Not to see another playdate thread " Already we had enough. People, who are really interested can join Steam Group - Thinkdigit Gamers. Plan, post, schedule & Act using the group chat there too. I don't see a single reason for creating another thread & FEED THE TROLLS.


----------



## DDIF (Mar 29, 2014)

d3p said:


> Dude, if i'm right "Using hamachi may compromise your pc's security". Could you please post, how to use it securely ? I already lost & got back 300$ from steam, don't wish to do anything stupid now.



Install it, don't join any public network. My network is password protected. Use it only when needed and use strong password for your pc, you can turn off file shares while using it. Turn off Hamachi Virtual LAN adapter when not using it.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 29, 2014)

In reply to above comments,

I'm sure there are as many multiplayer lovers in tdf as many singleplayer guys. Last thread was fail because of complete different reasons. Remember the first thread anyone? it went for months, every weekend without any hiccups because there were people who tried to actually help and share the burden like anorion, vyom etc. But second thread, those people who came up to volunteer, it was mess, i don't want to call out anyone but it started as a joint job but it sucked. Most people don't know this but people actually funded  money for second playdate and it was all waste. None of them really asked back any because of goodwill of forum members and just forgot considering nothing was intentional. (Nothing against anybody here, we understand what happened and it was nobody's fault to be honest but still things could have been atleast better communicated). Still i could have run the second thread solo like first with help from guys like anorion and others who actually help not just give fake promises and try to be bossy but i didn't really feel like doing it anymore after the experience. sorry if i sounded rude to anyone.

@OP  you really can arrange playdates easily.. tdf guys are friendly and actually love to play together. i remember playing many nights on servers with 15+ from tdf. there may be trolls but there are lots of people who want to play together. btw you can also use playdates steam group to create announcements anytime.

btw link to the first playdate thread if anyone wants to know how grand, organized and successful it was. the thread was even featured on magazine because it was a happening event on the forum.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 29, 2014)

Just a suggestion : 

Maybe we can do something like 1 playdate weekend in 2-3 months which would be decided by all the members participating . And In this there would be no 1 game played , we can play 2-3 games in the course of 2 days . Everyone will have freedom to join all of the games or none . Things like tomorrow 10 pm or today 7 pm wont work I think . Set a date In the future , create a steam event so that everyone remembers , Setting the date once in a while will make it something like an event and people will have plenty of time to get the desired games . The one's organizing the event (admins of steam page) should take the responsibility for managing the playdate or even reminding people through regular announcement .


----------



## kunalht (Mar 29, 2014)

Digital Fragger said:


> In reply to above comments,
> 
> I'm sure there are as many multiplayer lovers in tdf as many singleplayer guys. Last thread was fail because of complete different reasons. Remember the first thread anyone? it went for months, every weekend without any hiccups because there were people who tried to actually help and share the burden like anorion, vyom etc. But second thread, those people who came up to volunteer, it was mess, i don't want to call out anyone but it started as a joint job but it sucked. Most people don't know this but people actually funded  money for second playdate and it was all waste. None of them really asked back any because of goodwill of forum members and just forgot considering nothing was intentional. (Nothing against anybody here, we understand what happened and it was nobody's fault to be honest but still things could have been atleast better communicated). Still i could have run the second thread solo like first with help from guys like anorion and others who actually help not just give fake promises and try to be bossy but i didn't really feel like doing it anymore after the experience. sorry if i sounded rude to anyone.
> 
> ...



Yes you're right.
Thanks for your support. 

- - - Updated - - -



rajatGod512 said:


> Just a suggestion :
> 
> Maybe we can do something like 1 playdate weekend in 2-3 months which would be decided by all the members participating . And In this there would be no 1 game played , we can play 2-3 games in the course of 2 days . Everyone will have freedom to join all of the games or none . Things like tomorrow 10 pm or today 7 pm wont work I think . Set a date In the future , create a steam event so that everyone remembers , Setting the date once in a while will make it something like an event and people will have plenty of time to get the desired games . The one's organizing the event (admins of steam page) should take the responsibility for managing the playdate or even reminding people through regular announcement .



Yeah!
Good idea!


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 30, 2014)

After going thru digital fragger's post as well as the first playdate thread, i thought that we can adopt the same system as the first playdate thread, with a few modifications.

NOTE:
These are just my suggestions, something to start on. Members are requested to post suggestions

Materials Req. 
1. A willing mod 
2. alteast 10 players who will attend
3. Someone willing to announce them on the steam page.
4. Someone to host

* First, we have to decide how often it will occur. 
This does include the games we play on the "spur of the moment", but a fixed playdate that will occur every few days or so without a change. the best way would be to ask, get a few days that members are free and hold a poll after that ( or we can directly go to Sunday  )

* Next: deciding the game. We can take games from the previos thread, eg.altitude, CS GO , Trackmania, COD 4 MW, CS, Quake, etc. the game can be decided by a poll. ( to create and change these polls we need a willing mod )

* Confirmation of players. members can post the following to indicate that..
1. CONFIRMED ( will definetly attend )
2. UNSURE ( doubtful, may attend or may not )
3. NOTPOSS ( not possible, definetly will not be able to attend )

* As suggested, a steam event can be created in the playdates group to remind participants 

* Play 

And also we can create a badass first post like the first one 



Spoiler



dont gang up on me and start critizing me please  just trying to help



Shiva


----------



## kunalht (Mar 30, 2014)

Okay guys.
So, I'll do the following things to original post tomorrow:

1. I will add Team fortress 2, COD 4, Quake III , Altitude (Demo) , CS:GO , COD 2 , Ghost recon advance warfughter 2 , Hawken
2. I will start 2 polls 1 for date and time and 2 for game
3. I will remove some games which has less than 6 players gameplay

And this are some questions i want to ask:
1. Can we play games like COD 4 or COD 2 or quake 3 on any empty server from gametracker ? (we can decide that at the playing time)


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes, we can play on an empty server. But it is better to host our own server. Digital fragger's steam id is firefox.

Shiva


----------



## kunalht (Mar 30, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Yes, we can play on an empty server. But it is better to host our own server. Digital fragger's steam id is firefox.
> 
> Shiva



okay...


----------



## reddead (Mar 30, 2014)

are there any Hawken servers nearby?


----------



## kunalht (Mar 31, 2014)

reddead said:


> are there any Hawken servers nearby?



Downloading game now.
will tell you after that.


----------



## d3p (Mar 31, 2014)

Ok. As decided. I'm up for CS:GO, COD & NFS [Any Version]. Also i can host a private server for the same. Have a spare laptop lying around.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 31, 2014)

idk abt you guys but we are having a quite successful play dates here in dota 2 (epic lobby games)............ 

all i have to do is call each and every member out when i feel like lobbying we have 10+ members from tdf in each lobby.........


----------



## Piyush (Mar 31, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> idk abt you guys but we are having a quite successful play dates here in dota 2 (epic lobby games)............
> 
> all i have to do is call each and every member out when i feel like lobbying we have 10+ members from tdf in each lobby.........



Exactly.
Gagan just msg all of us in whatsapp group and there are more than 10 players available for the lobby. And then we play like 2-3 matches or more too if everyone agrees.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 31, 2014)

hey what playdates failed? thought previous one was a huuge success. for me the trackmania, quake 3, teeworlds, cs, altitude games were memorable. maybe others had fun on other games, I donno. 
good luck to this thread too. might join in for some games.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 31, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Can you give me your steam id or anyother id where we can chat?
> I want some help here.


firefox



gta0gagan said:


> idk abt you guys but we are having a quite  successful play dates here in dota 2 (epic lobby games)............
> 
> all i have to do is call each and every member out when i feel like  lobbying we have 10+ members from tdf in each lobby.........




actually the first playdates for started for the same reason... to get people play different games.. everyone keeps playing dota 2 all the time.. 
it was always easy to find people to play dota 2, afterall it's the most popular game on steam.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 31, 2014)

So can u come for the play dates??

Shiva


----------



## Desmond (Mar 31, 2014)

Let's all play a TF2 play date. It's free yet no one started a play date for it.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Let's all play a TF2 play date. It's free yet no one started a play date for it.





ManiDhillon said:


> ^ +1 to Desmond



Hmm...Need to Download TF2 then. Whats the DL size BTW ??


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 31, 2014)

7.2GB. Just downloaded. Took 3days straight at50kbps.

I'm up for the TF2 play date

Shiva


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 31, 2014)

well u can organize playdate for cs go i think by now everyone has it also d3p owns a private server.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> 7.2GB. Just downloaded. Took 3days straight at50kbps.
> 
> I'm up for the TF2 play date
> 
> Shiva



Damn....Still will download it but will miss the first playdate.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 31, 2014)

You have one week to download no?? Play date will be most likely on Sunday.

Shiva


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> You have one week to download no?? Play date will be most likely on Sunday.
> 
> Shiva



Already downloading Dragon Age Origins Ultimate Edition which is 27 GB. I'll download this after DAO.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm in for TF2 / D2 / CSGO Playdates.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> I'm in for TF2 / D2 / CSGO Playdates.



As for now I can participate in D2 and CS GO. Although I suck at both the games.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 31, 2014)

gameranand said:


> As for now I can participate in D2 and CS GO. Although I suck at both the games.



If you are having fun while playing, what else you want? 
Forgot about that match in which you ruined our team with your Crystal Maiden?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2014)

Piyush said:


> If you are having fun while playing, what else you want?
> Forgot about that match in which you ruined our team with your Crystal Maiden?



Actually I don't enjoy CS GO much. DOTA 2 yes I enjoy very much.
How can I forget that match, matches like those don't happen everyday when you are dominating and performing better than carry even when you are playing support.


----------



## kunalht (Mar 31, 2014)

I am in for TF2.....
When should we play?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 1, 2014)

Anytime. Just ping one of us when you see us online and we can arrange something.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 1, 2014)

^adding you, please accept
downloading TF2


----------



## kunalht (Apr 1, 2014)

Added some games to the list.

- - - Updated - - -

Now whats about timing?
when should we start our first playdate?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^adding you, please accept
> downloading TF2



Whats yours Steam ID ??


----------



## Anorion (Apr 1, 2014)

it's here : Steam Community :: anorion


----------



## aaruni (Apr 1, 2014)

Guys, Y U NO CS 1.6?

We can have epic battles there, with upto 32 players (depends on each map, but yeah, game supports 32 players).


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 1, 2014)

aaruni said:


> Guys, Y U NO CS 1.6?
> 
> We can have epic battles there, with upto 32 players (depends on each map, but yeah, game supports 32 players).



Y U No Battlefield ? It supports 64 players , Tanks  , jets and $#!t ...


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 1, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Y U No Battlefield ? It supports 64 players , Tanks  , jets and $#!t ...



well most players dnt have original battlefield 3 also it requires humungous resources to play bf3 and bf4 ......

and the problem with cs 1.6 is who will host the server very good net connection is needed also the distance of players will be diff for diff people...........


----------



## aaruni (Apr 1, 2014)

Because battlefield is resource heavy, unlike CS 1.6.

Please, make this classic game popular again.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 1, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Y U No Battlefield ? It supports 64 players , Tanks  , jets and $#!t ...



I don't think my PC can handle any of the new BFs till I upgrade.

- - - Updated - - -

I am up for CS 1.6. If everyone ready.

- - - Updated - - -

We can also try Quake 3 if everyone is up for it.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 1, 2014)

I no have quake 3. UrT, I can do.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 1, 2014)

aaruni said:


> I no have quake 3. UrT, I can do.





Easy to get Quake 3 and its just 500 mb ... tell me your steam ID , I will tell you how to get it .


----------



## Desmond (Apr 1, 2014)

I think I already have Quake 3.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 1, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think I already have Quake 3.



Good ...

So whenever you guys decide on any playdate ... I can join the ones after 12th April . (Cause I am extra busy until then)


----------



## DDIF (Apr 1, 2014)

Digital Fragger said:


> Most people don't know this but people actually funded  money for second playdate and it was all waste. None of them really asked back any because of goodwill of forum members and just forgot considering nothing was intentional. (Nothing against anybody here, we understand what happened and it was nobody's fault to be honest but still things could have been atleast better communicated). Still i could have run the second thread solo like first with help from guys like anorion and others who actually help not just give fake promises and try to be bossy but i didn't really feel like doing it anymore after the experience. sorry if i sounded rude to anyone.



We were sure that *there would be a future for PlayDate and that we will again need a dedicated server*, we tried to find a good server at that time to no luck, thats why there was no talk of refund, though Jo!ster refunded two months rent back to me. But for long time no one was interested in any thing multi-player and everyone (_including me_) got busy (_marriage and stuff_).
Now I see that you are pointing that from a wrong direction, I am not angry , just I feel sad that before talking this all with the involved people, you posted it publicly. So I am personally refunding the money back to my friends and even if in future we rent a server I myself will bear the cost because I don't want any misunderstanding and accusations here again.
Now there were four people who donated for server, one was       [MENTION=47611]furious_gamer[/MENTION] (_sent him a message_), second was d3p (_no need for anything, we do lots of crazy stuff_), now third and fourth person sent combined money from someone else's account, thats why I don't remember their names, so       [MENTION=123565]Digital Fragger[/MENTION] could you help me with those names? I want to get this over with ASAP.



Digital Fragger said:


> it was nobody's fault to be honest but still things could have been atleast better communicated


As far as I remember I told almost everyone on Steam that Jo!ster servers are permanently down and they are giving false hope for revival. Don't know what else I or anyone else could have communicated?
Sorry if I sound rude or out of line. Thanks

P.S: I am testing two servers right now, one for CS:GO and one for BF3/BF4, if you guys plan a playdate, just message me and I will set a password for you guys to play privately. Though it is just 11 slots ATM.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 1, 2014)

Does anyone host TF2 servers in India?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 2, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> We were sure that *there would be a future for PlayDate and that we will again need a dedicated server*, we tried to find a good server at that time to no luck, thats why there was no talk of refund, though Jo!ster refunded two months rent back to me. But for long time no one was interested in any thing multi-player and everyone (_including me_) got busy (_marriage and stuff_).
> Now I see that you are pointing that from a wrong direction, I am not angry , just I feel sad that before talking this all with the involved people, you posted it publicly. So I am personally refunding the money back to my friends and even if in future we rent a server I myself will bear the cost because I don't want any misunderstanding and accusations here again.
> Now there were four people who donated for server, one was      [MENTION=47611]furious_gamer[/MENTION] (_sent him a message_), second was d3p (_no need for anything, we do lots of crazy stuff_), now third and fourth person sent combined money from someone else's account, thats why I don't remember their names, so      [MENTION=123565]Digital Fragger[/MENTION] could you help me with those names? I want to get this over with ASAP.
> 
> ...



I dont think we need a BF3/BF4 server ... Not a lot of guys have it here .  Those who do (from BF4 Multiplayer Thread) , we already play on the Indian servers or some others servers when we see each other in origin .


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 2, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> We were sure that *there would be a future for PlayDate and that we will again need a dedicated server*, we tried to find a good server at that time to no luck, thats why there was no talk of refund, though Jo!ster refunded two months rent back to me. But for long time no one was interested in any thing multi-player and everyone (_including me_) got busy (_marriage and stuff_).
> Now I see that you are pointing that from a wrong direction, I am not angry , just I feel sad that before talking this all with the involved people, you posted it publicly. So I am personally refunding the money back to my friends and even if in future we rent a server I myself will bear the cost because I don't want any misunderstanding and accusations here again.
> Now there were four people who donated for server, one was      [MENTION=47611]furious_gamer[/MENTION] (_sent him a message_), second was d3p (_no need for anything, we do lots of crazy stuff_), now third and fourth person sent combined money from someone else's account, thats why I don't remember their names, so      [MENTION=123565]Digital Fragger[/MENTION] could you help me with those names? I want to get this over with ASAP.
> 
> ...



I don't know what [MENTION=11598]digital[/MENTION]Fragger meant from his post, but no one ever questioned you man. We all know what happened back there. But next time, when we all actively online, we sure will have playdate, but not through this thread. We do as we always do. Just ping on Steam and we play.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 2, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> I don't know what [MENTION=11598]digital[/MENTION]Fragger meant from his post, but no one ever questioned you man. We all know what happened back there. But next time, when we all actively online, we sure will have playdate, but not through this thread. We do as we always do. Just ping on Steam and we play.



Is there something I missed?


----------



## snap (Apr 2, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Is there something I missed?



read from page 2


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 2, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Is there something I missed?



a lot, go back to last page and see.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 2, 2014)

TF2 looks hilarious, playing tutorials. medics job looks tough.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 2, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Does anyone host TF2 servers in India?



I think ashok does. Steam id is thatsashok.


----------



## d3p (Apr 2, 2014)

We are doing the same mistake, what we did in last 2 playdate threads.

Few of us wants TF2, another bunch wants dota2 & the list goes on. Polling says Loadout & L4D2. No Effin Plan = Chaos.

GG


----------



## Anorion (Apr 2, 2014)

if organizers want poll, they got it.
one reason polling is a bad idea is people who don't intend to play vote, can not change poll from voters invisible to voters visible 

much better to take consensus from the posts itself. 

guess organizers were asking for suggestions on what time to play.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 2, 2014)

I agree with Digital Fragger previous posts. The playdates thread was created in order to set up playdates for those games which were somewhat forgotten . Games like TF2, Dota 2, CS, etc were already being played amongst players from TDF. So other games needed attention. 

Btw, if anyone is interested, I'm in for games like Terraria, Borderlands 2, COD MW1, TF2 (need fresh install  ) and Torchlight 2


----------



## kunalht (Apr 2, 2014)

So when should we play?
13th April sunday?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 2, 2014)

Anorion said:


> TF2 looks hilarious, playing tutorials. medics job looks tough.



Medics job is probably the safest. All you need to do is support team mates. I find it more fun to play Engineer.


----------



## DDIF (Apr 2, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> I don't know what [MENTION=11598]digital[/MENTION]Fragger meant from his post, but no one ever questioned you man. We all know what happened back there. But next time, when we all actively online, we sure will have playdate, but not through this thread. We do as we always do. Just ping on Steam and we play.


Thanks for your trust man, I know buddy that nothing was intentional from any side but still, it will make me feel good and there are no hard feelings. And do ping me on Steam if you see me online.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 2, 2014)

kunalht said:


> So when should we play?
> 13th April sunday?



First decide what to play. We can play CS 1.6. It's probably the most accessible game to everyone IMHO.

Also we can play Quake 3, but who will host?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Thanks for your trust man, I know buddy that nothing was intentional from any side but still, it will make me feel good and there are no hard feelings. And do ping me on Steam if you see me online.



Whats your Steam ID ??


----------



## Desmond (Apr 2, 2014)

GhostRecon, IIRC.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Steam Community :: dd=if
> Here



Added you.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 2, 2014)

+1 to April 13th ...

- - - Updated - - -

and guys no Counter Strike Please ... there are tons of other games , try something new like HAWKEN (F2P) , TF2 (F2P) or even quake 3 arena  or Left 4 Dead 2 . 

Please ! 

You have enough time to download , each game can be downloaded before 13th even on 512kBps

P.S. I havent played any of the above games apart from quake 3 (which I am terrible at) .


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> +1 to April 13th ...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



L4D2 would be a good idea. but only 8 players Co-Op.

Games I have ready to play
1. L4D2
2. CS GO
3. BL2
4. DOTA 2
5. Rainbow Six Vegas 2
6. Loadout

If you can then plz pick from these and if not then please inform ASAP so that I'll download that game that is to be played.
My DAO UE will complete tonight thanks to the FUP data but now that FUP is gone so I need time for DL so please inform beforehand.


----------



## kunalht (Apr 2, 2014)

Please be online at 10 pm tonight in TDF playdate group.
We'll discuss about playdate game & time. Please....


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Please be online at 10 pm tonight in TDF playdate group.
> We'll discuss about playdate game & time. Please....



I'll be there.

*www.pingtest.net/result/95478773.png


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 2, 2014)

I have L4D2 available


----------



## Desmond (Apr 2, 2014)

I have TF2, Killing Floor, Counter Strike (1.6 only), Dota 2 and Quake 3.


----------



## kunalht (Apr 2, 2014)

We'll discuss about it tonight .

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> L4D2 would be a good idea. but only 8 players Co-Op.
> 
> Games I have ready to play
> 1. L4D2
> ...



Multiplayer in Rainbow six vegas is a good idea to play...

- - - Updated - - -

& I have also tried HAWKEN.
Its a good game too. (download size 2.9 Gb)
We can play 6v6....

- - - Updated - - -

Okay guys
12th april 9 pm saturday.
Quake 3


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2014)

OK so guys following have been decided on the Playdate Chatroom with public poll

*Game - Quake 3
Date - 12 April 2014 (Saturday)
Time - 9 PM*

*Also please avoid discussion of any further details about this particular Playdate because it is decided and it won't change under any circumstances whatsoever. *
If anyone wants to join the Playdate then they are very welcome and if you don't like the game and want to post crap about this game or anything then please keep out of this thread for the time being until this Playdate has been complete. After that we can discuss if we can play your favorite game on Playdate or not.  Don't worry results are mostly positive as there are not many games anyway. 
*Also Rajat has already posted an announcement on Thinkdigit Playdate Group on Steam. Please comment there so that the organizers can get the idea about how many players will join so they can arrange for server accordingly. *


Also if you want the Download link for this game then please ping me on Steam or PM me and I'll provide you the Download link for the game. Not posting here publicly because of Forum rules.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 2, 2014)

Ok, now who will host? We need good pings.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Ok, now who will host? We need good pings.



We will ask [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] as [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] and [MENTION=88371]d3p[/MENTION] said that last time he hosted and everyone got good pings. If not him then Mani said that he will host. He has a upload speed of 1.5-2 MBps so it shouldn't be much of a problem for such an old game anyway.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 3, 2014)

K. Sorry missed the discussion, but you guys chose quake 3! This sounds great. ping me on steam if anyone wanna try out quake 3.

- - - Updated - - -

hey anyone want in we trying for some time 

will keep server on for some time tomorrow. few bots, dm17, just get in and goof around if you get time. checking if everyone can connect.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 3, 2014)

What's the IP?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2014)

Exam tomorrow and on 7th so can't check it out. Will check on 7 or after that.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 3, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Okay guys
> 12th april 9 pm saturday.
> Quake 3





ManiDhillon said:


> +1 and I am in. *Committed.*



If it is available for free to download, then consider me in too.
 [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]
PM me the installation details plz


----------



## Anorion (Apr 3, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What's the IP?



<snip>
its gonna be on all day


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 3, 2014)

Can come for the game at 10pm on 12th. Is that ok?

Shiva


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 3, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Can come for the game at 10pm on 12th. Is that ok?
> 
> Shiva



yes .


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 3, 2014)

Ok guys, the player with highest KILL : Death ratio in the upcoming playdate, will receive a FIFA 12 Origin Key.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2014)

piyush said:


> if it is available for free to download, then consider me in too.
> [mention=73844]gameranand[/mention]
> pm me the installation details plz



cypm.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 3, 2014)

Anorion said:


> <snip>
> its gonna be on all day



I am unable to connect to that ip. Are you sure it is correct?

Also, Ping requests are timing out. Is this hosted on your home machine?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 3, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am unable to connect to that ip. Are you sure it is correct?
> 
> Also, Ping requests are timing out. Is this hosted on your home machine?



yeah we couldnt get through too ... Mani hosted it and it worked , but he had to leave so I hosted and   [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] and   [MENTION=158674]flyingcow[/MENTION] were able to join.

Everybody keep your quake 3 at version 1.32 ... and those who are hosting you need to forward your 27960 TCP/UDP ports .


----------



## Anorion (Apr 3, 2014)

Oh that port needs to be forwarded? Worked last time. Only diff is windows 8. Yep its on home machine. Laptop.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2014)

[MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION]
Please PM me the step by step instruction on installation and configuration. My exams are going on so can't come online on Steam much.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 3, 2014)

I will come after 9-10

- - - Updated - - -

BTW, all add the game to steam as non-steam game, so that we can chat while we are playing.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 3, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> I will come after 9-10
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> BTW, all add the game to steam as non-steam game, so that we can chat while we are playing.




Game goes all weird when running it with steam .


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 3, 2014)

so is the server online?


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 3, 2014)

Cant wait to play it..


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 3, 2014)

gameranand said:


> [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION]
> Please PM me the step by step instruction on installation and configuration. My exams are going on so can't come online on Steam much.



PM me too. Downloaded the game. Now?

Shiva


----------



## kunalht (Apr 3, 2014)

Just download the game and download patches from Quake3World.com Quake III Arena Downloads this link.
then connect to ip address.
Only download 1.32 and 1.32c patches (mods are not require)
ping me if it doesnt work.

& ip address will be posted in steam playdate group.


----------



## digit1191 (Apr 4, 2014)

I've downloaded Q3A game, and applied 1.32 and 1.32c.  Ready to play


----------



## Desmond (Apr 4, 2014)

What time are you guys hosting today?


----------



## kunalht (Apr 4, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What time are you guys hosting today?



Not today... But i'll tell you when anyone will host.
1.32 version is working fine for everyone!


----------



## Desmond (Apr 4, 2014)

In the meantime, I will hone my skills slaughtering bots.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 4, 2014)

anyone hosting quake 3 now???


----------



## Desmond (Apr 4, 2014)

I will play if someone hosts.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 5, 2014)

missed
tried a bit of hawken, loadout and tf2. loook fun.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 6, 2014)

Installed q3


----------



## Desmond (Apr 6, 2014)

So, the playdate's today or what?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> So, the playdate's today or what?



AFAIK its on 12 April na ?? I can't come today, tomorrow is my exam. I agreed on 12 and I'll be there on 12th.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 6, 2014)

Playdate is on 12th April (Saturday) ... From 9 PM .


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 6, 2014)

If someone host today then ping me


----------



## DDIF (Apr 6, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> So, the playdate's today or what?


No, it is on 12 April 2014, Saturday. But you can join for a test match tonight.


gameranand said:


> AFAIK its on 12 April na ?? I can't come today, tomorrow is my exam. I agreed on 12 and I'll be there on 12th.


Yes, it is indeed on 12th, don't worry, concentrate on your study and exams, good luck.


Niilesh said:


> If someone host today then ping me.


I think you added me today, join the TDF PlayDate group and stay tuned for any annoucements. There may be a test match tonight.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 6, 2014)

I cant seem to able to add anyone, seems i need to buy a game before i can. So can u guys add me? the id is shivakanth13

Shiva


----------



## aaruni (Apr 6, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> I cant seem to able to add anyone, seems i need to buy a game before i can. So can u guys add me? the id is shivakanth13
> 
> Shiva



yep, you need to buy a game before unlocking the whole of steam. till then, only people can add you, and not the other way round. see if you can get a cheap game to unlock this functionality .

- - - Updated - - -

this one is 0.44$ currently, the cheapest in the list : *store.steampowered.com/app/16710/


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 6, 2014)

in that time u can add me na?? My id,shivakanth13 please add me  also who is DD=IF. 

Shiva


----------



## d3p (Apr 6, 2014)

Out of curiosity, i just checked TDF playdate Group & look what i just found.

*i.imgur.com/kiOTXPm.png

107 members & hardly 10 attending playdate.
 I guess we need someone to take over moderation & kick the trolls out of the group. Make the group a closed one, so only invited or people attending playdate will be able to join this.


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 6, 2014)

The cricket match is a real distraction tho...


----------



## aaruni (Apr 6, 2014)

d3p said:


> Out of curiosity, i just checked TDF playdate Group & look what i just found.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to be active, but now 12th. I ain't a troll, don't kick me out..


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 6, 2014)

nanducob banned again!!  

Shiva


----------



## Desmond (Apr 7, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> nanducob banned again!!
> 
> Shiva



But why?

Ok, I get it.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 7, 2014)

Epic phail thread. By the way, have updated and ready for pd

Shiva


----------



## digit1191 (Apr 7, 2014)

Whoa, easy there. Playdate is on 12th. Don't just say things like phail thread. And again, if only 10 guys attend on 12th, you can go ahead and say "Hardly 10 guys attending"


----------



## aaruni (Apr 7, 2014)

digit1191 said:


> Whoa, easy there. Playdate is on 12th. Don't just say things like phail thread. And again, if only 10 guys attend on 12th, you can go ahead and say "Hardly 10 guys attending"



you in affiliation with thinkdigit team ?


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 7, 2014)

digit1191 said:


> Whoa, easy there. Playdate is on 12th. Don't just say things like phail thread. And again, if only 10 guys attend on 12th, you can go ahead and say "Hardly 10 guys attending"


He was replying to Desmond i guess


----------



## aaruni (Apr 7, 2014)

no, I meant his nick. I quoted him because he gets a notification for a quote, right ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 7, 2014)

digit1191 said:


> Whoa, easy there. Playdate is on 12th. Don't just say things like phail thread. And again, if only 10 guys attend on 12th, you can go ahead and say "Hardly 10 guys attending"



lol ... Lol ...   Shiva is referring to The Pictures thread titled "All LOL/EPIC/Phail Thread " In the chit-chat section , and not this thread . Nanducob was banned because of that thread .He was answering Desmond .


----------



## kunalht (Apr 8, 2014)

We played quake 3 today.
Working fine for everyone!
Still anyone wants to check if their game is working or not , ping me. I'll host server.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 8, 2014)

kunalht said:


> We played quake 3 today.
> Working fine for everyone!
> Still anyone wants to check if their game is working or not , ping me. I'll host server.



I will be home after 7 PM. Lets try then.


----------



## digit1191 (Apr 8, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> lol ... Lol ...   Shiva is referring to The Pictures thread titled "All LOL/EPIC/Phail Thread " In the chit-chat section , and not this thread . Nanducob was banned because of that thread .He was answering Desmond .



Lol. My bad 

And I'm not in affiliation with TDF team, just an average Joe


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 10, 2014)

subscribed, i was wondering how didnt i get any updates..


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 10, 2014)

This is going to end soon. So..


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 10, 2014)

why do you gotta say that man?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 10, 2014)

Be positive!


----------



## Anorion (Apr 10, 2014)

hey guys if quake 3 is letterboxed in your widescreens, then this is an easy way to fix that 
Steam Community :: Guide :: Quake III widescreen resolution guide with correct field of view


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 10, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> This is going to end soon. So..



didn't you see the post in the page before this !


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 10, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> didn't you see the post in the page before this !


Which one?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 10, 2014)

Ping me when playing.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 10, 2014)

Anorion said:


> hey guys if quake 3 is letterboxed in your widescreens, then this is an easy way to fix that
> Steam Community :: Guide :: Quake III widescreen resolution guide with correct field of view


thanks...4:3 was uncomfortable 

lets play tonight for a while?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> thanks...4:3 was uncomfortable
> 
> lets play tonight for a while?



I can also join in. Just tested my Quake 3 with [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]


----------



## Desmond (Apr 10, 2014)

Give ip.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 10, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Which one?



No offense , but this one ... 



gameranand said:


> OK so guys following have been decided on the Playdate Chatroom with public poll
> 
> *Game - Quake 3
> Date - 12 April 2014 (Saturday)
> ...


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 10, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> No offense , but this one ...


Err.. What's your point? I said this was gonna end soon. Let's wait and see.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Err.. What's your point? I said this was gonna end soon. Let's wait and see.



Well as for now, we are playing Quake 3 quite often now. Also other games can be played which are small so I think that it can be a success.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 11, 2014)

can any1 host quake 3 now???


----------



## Piyush (Apr 11, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> can any1 host quake 3 now???



Depends upon your upload speed bandwidth


----------



## Anorion (Apr 11, 2014)

server up 


hope this works, did that port forwarding thing 
port was open at diff ip lol. even altitude ports were open haha


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2014)

Anorion said:


> server up
> 
> 
> hope this works, did that port forwarding thing
> port was open at diff ip lol. even altitude ports were open haha



Not working.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 11, 2014)

ow. donno what else to do. no firewall, no av, port is forwarded, not running through steam.
server no longer up.

will fiddle around a bit and see


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 11, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> can any1 host quake 3 now???



lol, at last quake 3 on your hard earned GPU. what a shame. burn your gpu in fire.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 11, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ow. donno what else to do. no firewall, no av, port is forwarded, not running through steam.
> server no longer up.
> 
> will fiddle around a bit and see


noob question but is the game fully updated to 1.32c?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 11, 2014)

Yup. My isp has dynamic ip, trying to see if i can set it.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 11, 2014)

server live??


----------



## digit1191 (Apr 11, 2014)

Bloody disaster. Tried to hackintosh my PC, and my working windows hdd got corrupted. Right before the playdate


----------



## kunalht (Apr 12, 2014)

digit1191 said:


> Bloody disaster. Tried to hackintosh my PC, and my working windows hdd got corrupted. Right before the playdate



OH no!!


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 12, 2014)

digit1191 said:


> Bloody disaster. Tried to hackintosh my PC, and my working windows hdd got corrupted. Right before the playdate



Oh no! Of all times why now? Do u have a secondary PC? Quake is pretty light u can run it on old PCs also.

Shiva


----------



## aaruni (Apr 12, 2014)

digit1191 said:


> Bloody disaster. Tried to hackintosh my PC, and my working windows hdd got corrupted. Right before the playdate



you tried hackintoshing w/o backup ?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2014)

*Game - Quake 3
Date - 12 April 2014 (Saturday)
Time - 9 PM*

*Also please avoid discussion of any further details about this particular Playdate because it is decided and it won't change under any circumstances whatsoever. *
If anyone wants to join the Playdate then they are very welcome and if you don't like the game and want to post crap about this game or anything then please keep out of this thread for the time being until this Playdate has been complete. After that we can discuss if we can play your favorite game on Playdate or not.  Don't worry results are mostly positive as there are not many games anyway. 
*Also Rajat has already posted an announcement on Thinkdigit Playdate Group on Steam. Please comment there so that the organizers can get the idea about how many players will join so they can arrange for server accordingly. *


Also if you want the Download link for this game then please ping me on Steam or PM me and I'll provide you the Download link for the game. Not posting here publicly because of Forum rules.


Posting again so that no one forgets.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 12, 2014)

digit1191 said:


> Bloody disaster. Tried to hackintosh my PC, and my working windows hdd got corrupted. Right before the playdate


Probably your bootsectores got corrupted,try repairing partitioning, you may get your datas back.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2014)

cant wait


----------



## Piyush (Apr 12, 2014)

After this playdate, I'd recommend you guys to download Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Phantoms. Its is f2p on steam. And got decent reviews. Not everything is perfect as of now, but the future updates wil fix everything I hope. 
Im downloading it now.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Apr 12, 2014)

Piyush said:


> After this playdate, I'd recommend you guys to download Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Phantoms. Its is f2p on steam. And got decent reviews. Not everything is perfect as of now, but the future updates wil fix everything I hope.
> Im downloading it now.



Yes we should definitely do this.

Steam link of the game: Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Phantoms

Click here to directly start the install: steam://install/272350/


----------



## kunalht (Apr 12, 2014)

Piyush said:


> After this playdate, I'd recommend you guys to download Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Phantoms. Its is f2p on steam. And got decent reviews. Not everything is perfect as of now, but the future updates wil fix everything I hope.
> Im downloading it now.



Yeah! Its a good game.
I am downloading it.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 12, 2014)

I already have quake 3. Non legit. Can i join in? And how? I have not been following this thread so please answer.


----------



## kunalht (Apr 12, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> I already have quake 3. Non legit. Can i join in? And how? I have not been following this thread so please answer.


Yes you can!
Just apply those patches 1.32 & 1.32c


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 12, 2014)

From?? Links please. 

And thanks. 

Btw, what are you using to play? Tunngle?


----------



## kunalht (Apr 12, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> From?? Links please.
> 
> And thanks.
> 
> Btw, what are you using to play? Tunngle?



No.
just start game and press ~ (console , left side of 1 key) and write "connect ipaddress" ip address will be posted in Steam TDF group.
Whats your steam id?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 12, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Yes you can!
> Just apply those patches 1.32 & 1.32c



please PM the link for these patches.
I have only the base game


----------



## kunalht (Apr 12, 2014)

Piyush said:


> please PM the link for these patches.
> I have only the base game



Sent !


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 12, 2014)

Sorry guys but I cannot join at 9pm today .


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 12, 2014)

even i m not sure abt night as i have to go somewhere..........


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey guys i made a quick tutoorial for all those who want to install he game, im too late but if anyone wants it
and i me it on steam group but i couldnt post is there and after posting all the links were removed WTF?
so i posted it on my abandoned blog..IF SOMEONE COULD PLS post it to steam group id be grateful pls
Oblivion Blog: Quake 3 install tutorials
thank you
Please join today guys...


----------



## Piyush (Apr 12, 2014)

Tested the game
Working fine
Couldnt add that custom resolution... the OpenGL driver gives some error


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2014)

Guys please attend the Playdate, make it a success. If you can even come for just 30 mins then also come and play, if you are in for whole time its well and good. 

*9 PM everyone be online*


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 12, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Sent !



Send to me too..


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 12, 2014)

kunalht said:


> No.
> just start game and press ~ (console , left side of 1 key) and write "connect ipaddress" ip address will be posted in Steam TDF group.
> Whats your steam id?



Okay same as in cs..

I dont have steam. Is it required??

- - - Updated - - -

downloaded the patches..

- - - Updated - - -

someone post the link to the steam forum thread..


----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2014)

Sorry guys, I have to go out for dinner. Won't be back before 10-11 PM. Therefore, I cannot be for the Playdate. Please accept my apologies.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Tested the game
> Working fine
> Couldnt add that custom resolution... the OpenGL driver gives some error


make sure the custom resolution matches your monitor resolution, I had this problem too. it gets stuck before starting only right?


----------



## kunalht (Apr 12, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Okay same as in cs..
> 
> I dont have steam. Is it required??
> 
> ...



No you dont need steam.
Steam Community :: Group :: ThinkDigit Playdate
here is steam playdate group's link

- - - Updated - - -

Hey guys
What the hell is this . some one copying our thread
*www.metatechforum.com/showthread.php?5452-Re-TDF-Playdates-V2-0
copy of our thread! 
same as this playdate thread


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 12, 2014)

wtf? everyone cancelling? wow
please guys be there at 9pm..dont betray pls 

- - - Updated - - -

who is gonna be hosting btw?


----------



## snap (Apr 12, 2014)

kunalht said:


> No you dont need steam.
> Steam Community :: Group :: ThinkDigit Playdate
> here is steam playdate group's link
> 
> ...



there was another forum that was copying TDF right?


----------



## kunalht (Apr 12, 2014)

snap said:


> there was another forum that was copying TDF right?



Yes
exactly same posts as this thread.

- - - Updated - - -



flyingcow said:


> wtf? everyone cancelling? wow
> please guys be there at 9pm..dont betray pls
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


 [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] will host


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2014)

playdate starts at 9:00... but server is up


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 12, 2014)

yeah there was a same case like this before...a forum was copying the same posts from her...
or maybe TDF i copying from there   
are all of you guys bots?? please tell the truth pls


----------



## digit1191 (Apr 12, 2014)

Made a bootable Ubuntu stick, and retrieved my C: drive data. I still got to fresh install windows! Couldn't make it work..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 12, 2014)

*UPDATED 9:20 PM*

PLAYDATE V2 #1

*Quake 3 Arena Server up :117.199.173.186:27960
*


----------



## Piyush (Apr 12, 2014)

Anorion said:


> make sure the custom resolution matches your monitor resolution, I had this problem too. it gets stuck before starting only right?



yea. But nvm that. Im ready to play with 1024 resolution.
My in game name is  " EE hamse na ho pai"


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 12, 2014)

Guys I can't connect. It says "server uses protocol version 68". What should I do now?


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 12, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Guys I can't connect. It says "server uses protocol version 68". What should I do now?



+1

EDIT: Reinstalling solved it


----------



## kunalht (Apr 12, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Guys I can't connect. It says "server uses protocol version 68". What should I do now?



That could be because you installed patch in wrong folder
install patch here :  C:\Quake III Arena\Quake3


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2014)

Piyush said:


> My in game name is  " EE hamse na ho pai"


hahahaha that was funny


----------



## kunalht (Apr 12, 2014)

Connect here 117.199.173.186:27960


----------



## d3p (Apr 12, 2014)

Frags from Early 2 Rounds.... 

*i.imgur.com/l8RcKrp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/KnP3yzk.jpg

*i.imgur.com/P4aM1Z2.jpg

*i.imgur.com/6z3N9r3.jpg


----------



## DDIF (Apr 12, 2014)

Was fun playing with you guys, I went fourth place on fourth round with 24 FRAGS, if anyone has a screenie then please update.
Had to leave due to high ping, but it was really fun.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kunalht (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah!
It was FUN playing!!!


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2014)

man good turn out... it was short, but intense. looking forward to the next one.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2014)

Can we have a TF2 playdate next?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 12, 2014)

Who was DD IF?


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 12, 2014)

So what's next playdate?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 12, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Who was DD IF?



Him -

  [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]

- - - Updated - - -



ariftwister said:


> So what's next playdate?



It will be decided tommorow on Steam TDF Playdate Chat Room .


----------



## kunalht (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah.
Join steam's playdate group chat tomorrow 10 pm.

BE PRESENT!!!!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 12, 2014)

^ ok ...



Spoiler



*undercdn.under30media.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/keep-calm-and-be-present-11.png


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh no i will be at the cinema that time. Again losing the date.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 13, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Oh no i will be at the cinema that time. Again losing the date.



OT ... But Which movie ?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 13, 2014)

---update---

Sorry double post.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 13, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> OT ... But Which movie ?






Bhootnath returns.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

Playdate was totally awesome and Piyush name was funny. Not many people came but it was totally awesome. Looking forward to next playdate. 





kunalht said:


> Yeah.
> Join steam's playdate group chat tomorrow 10 pm.
> 
> BE PRESENT!!!!



I can attend today or day after tomorrow. Because day after tomorrow is my exam so can't come to chatroom tomorrow. Sorry, I hope you guys understand.
However, whatever you guys decide just inform me, I'll surely attend the playdate, don't worry about that. I am in no matter what game will be played, If TF2 then please inform me ASAP after decision so I can put it in DL. Tell me the name on Steam so whenever I'll come to use PC then I'll put it in the queue for DL.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Playdate was totally awesome and Piyush name was funny. Not many people came but it was totally awesome. Looking forward to next playdate.




I chose that name coz I knew it would suit me well


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 13, 2014)

No playing for tonight? 

Yesterday my ping was >300 so couldn't play for long..


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 13, 2014)

anirbandd were you "???"?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 13, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> anirbandd were you "???"?



No. I played after 10. Anirbandd. 

Played for 15mins.


----------



## Bhargav (Apr 13, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Can we have a TF2 playdate next?



 TF2 for next playdate


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 13, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> TF2 for next playdate



Do i need steam?? And a legit copy? And  whats the size??


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 13, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Do i need steam?? And a legit copy? And  whats the size??



Steam - Yes , TF2 is Free , Around 6.5 GB .

- - - Updated - - -



tanmaymohan said:


> Bhootnath returns.



I am also going today ... Though I am going to Winter Soldier


----------



## Desmond (Apr 13, 2014)

There are a lot of empty servers in Singapore that we could play on peacefully.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 13, 2014)

how about trackmania for this playdate?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> how about trackmania for this playdate?



Don't have that. PM me the link to DL and I'll have that.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Don't have that. PM me the link to DL and I'll have that.



I think its f2p on steam


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I think its f2p on steam



DL size ??


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2014)

That I dont know.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 13, 2014)

gameranand said:


> DL size ??


its in MBs not that big game


----------



## Desmond (Apr 13, 2014)

Guys, also please consider Wolfenstein : Enemy Territory. Its free as well and has pretty good mechanics.

Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory | Splash Damage


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> its in MBs not that big game



Locked and ready now. DL size is 486 MB BTW if anyone wants to know.

Also Trackmania would be welcome because it will also change the genre.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 13, 2014)

yeah trackmania in the first playdate was fking awesome everyone enjoyed it..had a lot o fun
and we have already done a shooter (quake) so..this one should be diff. dont you think?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah change the genre every week to keep it new and refreshing.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 13, 2014)

Trackmania would be good but i don't think another FPS for next playdate would be boring
Also consider altitude for the playdate. It was a nice game too


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> Trackmania would be good but i don't think another FPS for next playdate would be boring
> Also consider altitude for the playdate. It was a nice game too



Downloaded it too. If you guys don't organize the events with these games then I'll be pissed coz you have made me DL these games on my 512 Kbps connection by sacrificing other things.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 13, 2014)

What did you sacrifice?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 13, 2014)

Cod mw?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 13, 2014)

just downlaoded and started ghost recon : phantoms its hell of a good game proper coop game is this one.............


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> What did you sacrifice?



Don't ask don't tell


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 13, 2014)

trackmania and altitude are also easy on bandwidth to host..  sorry was not able to attend the last playdate.. i'll be there for next one.. 
other sugestions are any of the cs games 1.6, source or go, killing floor..


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

Trakmania Nations Forever na ??
I DLed this one
TrackMania Nations Forever

Please tell me I didn't wasted my bandwidth.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 13, 2014)

yepp. thats the one.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

OK for the Fellas who have Crossfire Setup like me. Please be sure to *Turn off Crossfire before running this game, this $hit doesn't work with Crossfire*, Tried and tested just now. With CF it will crash at startup and without it works like a charm.

BTW remove this goddamn Poll from this thread.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Apr 13, 2014)

That Wolfstein game looks good but I was waiting for Valve to update their engine and apparently, it seems like they have so I'd be skipping CS:GO for a newer version of CS based on *Source 2* Engine 

Until that happens, I'd stick to CS:Source provided anybody still plays that



gameranand said:


> BTW remove this goddamn Poll from this thread.



LoL, exactly


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 13, 2014)

I have trackmania on digit dvd yipee..


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 13, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> I have trackmania on digit dvd yipee..


which month dvd?


----------



## kunalht (Apr 13, 2014)

Okay so trackmania for next playdate....
Which date? 26th April?

- - - Updated - - -



tanmaymohan said:


> I have trackmania on digit dvd yipee..



which month's DVD?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 13, 2014)

No updates required na?? For TM Nations Forever??


----------



## aaruni (Apr 13, 2014)

yes updates. ~100mB or something, but yes updates.


----------



## snap (Apr 14, 2014)

altitude is good too


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2014)

OK I can join on 26. My exams end on 22nd. I can play all night.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 14, 2014)

So Trackmania on Saturday April 26th at 9 Pm . Good?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 14, 2014)

aaruni said:


> yes updates. ~100mB or something, but yes updates.



the links please.. 

all the updates.. right from after the first game release.


----------



## kunalht (Apr 14, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> So Trackmania on Saturday April 26th at 9 Pm . Good?



Yep!!


----------



## Anorion (Apr 14, 2014)

in for trackmania.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 14, 2014)

cant say.. i may have to go out of station at the last moment... but  i will prepare my PC just in case.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2014)

Played Ghost Recon Phantoms.
And I'd recommend you all to try this one.
Dl size 3.2 gb
Gameplay better than most of the current onlin-fps out there .
Team coordination is actually required unlike games like Cod/CS where one can solo the game if he is good enough


----------



## Desmond (Apr 14, 2014)

Guys, please try Wolfenstein Enemy Territory. It's only around 300 mb. It's a great team game with multiple objectives.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 14, 2014)

Esoteric Eric said:


> That Wolfstein game looks good but I was waiting for Valve to update their engine and apparently, it seems like they have so I'd be skipping CS:GO for a newer version of CS based on *Source 2* Engine
> 
> Until that happens, I'd stick to CS:Source provided anybody still plays that



You'd be waiting quite a few years then. Just get CSGO on 75% sale.. 

Is it trackmania then or altitude?  Wolfenstein ET seems good too for a playdate as Desmond suggested.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Apr 14, 2014)

Link to download TM Nations? (Preferably a legal DRM Free version would be appreciated)


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 14, 2014)

Had to go on a last minute trip on Sat and Sun , so couldnt join. My sincere apologies. Am good for 26th as of now. Can anyone pm me the download links. my bandwith is nearly over  , 5.2GB and 11days still to go.

Shiva


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> cant say.. i may have to go out of station at the last moment... but  i will prepare my PC just in case.



Yeah do that.


Piyush said:


> Played Ghost Recon Phantoms.
> And I'd recommend you all to try this one.
> Dl size 3.2 gb
> Gameplay better than most of the current onlin-fps out there .
> Team coordination is actually required unlike games like Cod/CS where one can solo the game if he is good enough



Lets do it next Playdate after the trackmania. Also see if around 10 players can play properly this game without hindrance from others or not like in DOTA 2.


DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Guys, please try Wolfenstein Enemy Territory. It's only around 300 mb. It's a great team game with multiple objectives.


Lets discuss about other games after this playdate.



anirbandd said:


> the links please..
> all the updates.. right from after the first game release.





Digital Fragger said:


> You'd be waiting quite a few years then. Just get CSGO on 75% sale..
> Is it trackmania then or altitude?  Wolfenstein ET seems good too for a playdate as Desmond suggested.





ACidBaseD said:


> Link to download TM Nations? (Preferably a legal DRM Free version would be appreciated)



Its Trackmania Nations Forever

Trackmania Nations Forever

You'll just need a Steam account to Download this game and the Download size is under 500 MB so that should not be problem with any guys even who have low bandwidth ISP.
 [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]
Do the chatroom thing in Night today, I might not come because of exams, but do tell me what game is decided for Playdate. Also after that has been decided make a announcement on Steam Group of Playdate about the same like previous week. Post here also.


----------



## snap (Apr 14, 2014)

can anyone post the various tdf steam groups and add me as i am level 0  Steam Community :: TheVenerable


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 14, 2014)

^thanks

and any playdate for this weekend[18, 19, 20]??


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> ^thanks
> 
> and any playdate for this weekend[18, 19, 20]??



That I do not know. I think that it will be decided tonight in the Chat room of TDF Playdate group, join in the discussion if you want.

Here is the Group link if you want to join
TDF Playdate

TDF Group


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> That I do not know. I think that it will be decided tonight in the Chat room of TDF Playdate group, join in the discussion if you want.
> 
> Here is the Group link if you want to join
> TDF Playdate
> ...



cool! thanks.. 

i'll join if i can.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> cool! thanks..
> 
> i'll join if i can.



You are welcome.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 14, 2014)

SO trackmania is fixed? its like 450 mb..


----------



## kunalht (Apr 14, 2014)

okay so please join steam group's chat tonight at 9:30.
We'll decide date and time.

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> can anyone post the various tdf steam groups and add me as i am level 0  Steam Community :: TheVenerable



Done!

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Guys, please try Wolfenstein Enemy Territory. It's only around 300 mb. It's a great team game with multiple objectives.



Okay i'll download it ASAP and maybe we can play it in next playdate(after TM ) as download size is low!

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> Played Ghost Recon Phantoms.
> And I'd recommend you all to try this one.
> Dl size 3.2 gb
> Gameplay better than most of the current onlin-fps out there .
> Team coordination is actually required unlike games like Cod/CS where one can solo the game if he is good enough



Yeah guys!
Its a good tactical game (similar to insurgency ) .
Require teamwork !


----------



## snap (Apr 14, 2014)

yeah we should try Ghost Recon Phantoms, we have time to DL it also


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 14, 2014)

snap said:


> yeah we should try Ghost Recon Phantoms, we have time to DL it also



can you post the recommended and minimum system requirements? im in the office. cant access.


----------



## snap (Apr 14, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> can you post the recommended and minimum system requirements? im in the office. cant access.



Ghost Recon Phantoms requirements:



Spoiler



Minimum: 
OS: Windows Vista SP2, Windows 7 SP1, Windows 8/8.1 (32/64 bit versions) 
Processor: Intel Pentium Dual-Core E2140 @ 1.6 GHz or AMD Athlon64 X2 3800+ @ 2.0 GHz 
Memory: 3 GB RAM 
Graphics: nVidia GeForce 8600 GT or AMD Radeon HD2600 XT (256MB VRAM with Shader Model 4.0 or higher) 
DirectX: Version 9.0c 
Network: Broadband Internet connection 
Hard Drive: 6 GB available space 
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c compliant sound card 
Additional Notes: Requires Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 and Internet Explorer 9 (Windows Vista/Windows 7)





Spoiler



Recommended: 
OS: Windows Vista SP2, Windows 7 SP1, Windows 8/8.1 (64bit) 
Processor: Intel Core2 Duo E6850 @ 3.0 Ghz or AMD Phenom II X2 545 @ 3.0 Ghz or higher 
Memory: 4 GB RAM 
Graphics: nVidia GeForce GTX260 or AMD Radeon HD4870 (512MB VRAM with Shader Model 4.0 or higher) 
DirectX: Version 9.0c 
Network: Broadband Internet connection 
Hard Drive: 6 MB available space 
Sound Card: 5.1 sound card 
Additional Notes: Requires Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 and Internet Explorer 9 (Windows Vista/Windows 7)


----------



## Desmond (Apr 14, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Okay i'll download it ASAP and maybe we can play it in next playdate(after TM ) as download size is low!





gameranand said:


> Lets discuss about other games after this playdate.



Just download it and check it out at least.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 14, 2014)

snap said:


> Ghost Recon Phantoms requirements:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks bro. 

my laptop will be able to support it.


----------



## snap (Apr 14, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> thanks bro.
> 
> my laptop will be able to support it.



np, i will play it on hd 4000 : (


----------



## kunalht (Apr 14, 2014)

Download ghost recon phantom not only for playdate but we can play it together with voice chat.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2014)

Kunal which class you were playing?
If you are playing either of Recon or Support, then plz do share info regarding which gun is better along with the side accessories.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 14, 2014)

what pings do you guys get?


----------



## ACidBaseD (Apr 14, 2014)

9:30 already, no one in the group chat ?


----------



## kunalht (Apr 14, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Kunal which class you were playing?
> If you are playing either of Recon or Support, then plz do share info regarding which gun is better along with the side accessories.



Stated it today so dont know much about it but MK 16 in assault is good gun & not played recon.

- - - Updated - - -



flyingcow said:


> what pings do you guys get?



No option for checking ping but no lags 

- - - Updated - - -

So, we decided to play trackmania !
vote here to play next saturday or next to next! 
*poll.pollcode.com/53599544
thanks to [MENTION=158674]flyingcow[/MENTION] for making poll


----------



## ACidBaseD (Apr 14, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Stated it today so dont know much about it but MK 16 in assault is good gun & not played recon.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



ALL VOTE THIS SATURDAY. Only 480mb of download. Next to Next we play Ghost Recon


----------



## snap (Apr 14, 2014)

if on 26 then Ghost recon


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 14, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Link to download TM Nations? (Preferably a legal DRM Free version would be appreciated)



It's free to play. Should be DRM free on the official website. Anyway you can download it on steam, it's drm free on steam too. You can launch the game outside of steam once you download it.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Just download it and check it out at least.



Download Link please. If you can't share here then please PM me.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 15, 2014)

One thing I forgot to tell you was that I couldnt find any option to play among friends in Ghost Recons.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2014)

Piyush said:


> One thing I forgot to tell you was that I couldnt find any option to play among friends in Ghost Recons.



Oh yeah...now wouldn't it be nice to play it on Playdate with strangers.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 15, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Download Link please. If you can't share here then please PM me.



I have already shared it in one if my previous posts in this thread. Please look for it. I am on phone, so cannot share.

Also, it's free to play. So feel free to download it.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 15, 2014)

*store.steampowered.com/app/272350/?snr=1_7_7_151_150_1


----------



## Desmond (Apr 15, 2014)

Anorion said:


> *store.steampowered.com/app/272350/?snr=1_7_7_151_150_1



He is asking for the link of Wolfenstein Enemy Territory. Not Ghosts Recon.

Here is the link BTW : *www.splashdamage.com/content/wolfenstein-enemy-territory-barracks


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> He is asking for the link of Wolfenstein Enemy Territory. Not Ghosts Recon.
> 
> Here is the link BTW : *www.splashdamage.com/content/wolfenstein-enemy-territory-barracks



Thanks. Downloading now.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 15, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Oh yeah...now wouldn't it be nice to play it on Playdate with strangers.


Lol yea.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Lol yea.



You friggin retard, the one thing I asked you to, was to confirm if this game can be on Playdate, you gave hope to everyone and now you are saying that it can't be played on Playdate. Damn you.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 15, 2014)

gameranand said:


> You friggin retard, the one thing I asked you to, was to confirm if this game can be on Playdate, you gave hope to everyone and now you are saying that it can't be played on Playdate. Damn you.



Well its not that we cant play. We can at least play the game as tdf team against strangers


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Well its not that we cant play. We can at least play the game as tdf team against strangers



And how many members in a team ??


----------



## Piyush (Apr 15, 2014)

8 in a team.
And we can wait for this gmae to get more features anyways. Since the game was released like 10 days ago. So its in furnishing state right now. We as gamers are helping devs to do so


----------



## kunalht (Apr 15, 2014)

Game : TrackMania Nations Forever
Date : 19th April
Time : 9:30 PM


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2014)

Piyush said:


> 8 in a team.
> And we can wait for this gmae to get more features anyways. Since the game was released like 10 days ago. So its in furnishing state right now. We as gamers are helping devs to do so



OK then, lets do it after one more playdate of Wolfstein or something else.

Guys also checkout Tribes Ascend, very good game, we can do a playdate on that as well. Check it out, we need options for our next playdate.


kunalht said:


> Game : TrackMania Nations Forever
> Date : 19th April
> Time : 9:30 PM



OK, I'm in.


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2014)

Anyone up for Dark Souls Co-op PVP ?


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 15, 2014)

[MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] you *had*  to do that with comic sans didnt you??


----------



## kunalht (Apr 15, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] you *had*  to do that with comic sans didnt you??



Yeah !!


----------



## Anorion (Apr 16, 2014)

hey yeah I like tribes ascend


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2014)

Anorion said:


> hey yeah I like tribes ascend



Whats the DL size and how is the game ??


----------



## snap (Apr 16, 2014)

It is similar to Planetside 2 right? tribes ascend


----------



## Anorion (Apr 16, 2014)

tribes ascend is 3.5ish something on steam 2.6 on the official site www.hirezstudios.com/tribesascend/home/sidebar/tribes-download
its like alternative to halo, don't know how planetside is


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2014)

Anorion said:


> tribes ascend is 3.5ish something on steam 2.6 on the official site www.hirezstudios.com/tribesascend/home/sidebar/tribes-download
> its like alternative to halo, don't know how planetside is



Man single file 2.6 GB. I'll have Steam, if net connection collapses then I am fcked for good.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 16, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Man single file 2.6 GB. I'll have Steam, if net connection collapses then I am fcked for good.


There is no resume support? also i am quite sure there will be a torrent for this.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> There is no resume support? also i am quite sure there will be a torrent for this.



I don't want to take chances with that. Also would it work with Steam or not ?? Thats the biggest issue for me.


----------



## kunalht (Apr 16, 2014)

Downloaded TMNF from steam but not working. 
Whenever i open it i get white screen. I am using Windows 8.
Anyone else getting that problem?


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 16, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Downloaded TMNF from steam but not working.
> Whenever i open it i get white screen. I am using Windows 8.
> Anyone else getting that problem?


you need to download it from the website i guess 
*www.tm-forum.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=30243
*steamcommunity.com/app/7200/discussions/0/558749190853546789/


----------



## Anorion (Apr 16, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I don't want to take chances with that. Also would it work with Steam or not ?? Thats the biggest issue for me.



it works with steam. resume support. 



kunalht said:


> Anyone else getting that problem?


yes. guess have to download it again.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Downloaded TMNF from steam but not working.
> Whenever i open it i get white screen. I am using Windows 8.
> Anyone else getting that problem?



Will check and tell you tomorrow.


----------



## kunalht (Apr 16, 2014)

okay [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] 
I think we both have to download it again from TMNF's site!
check it


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2014)

kunalht said:


> okay [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]
> I think we both have to download it again from TMNF's site!
> check it



Its working fine for me...YAY.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 16, 2014)

Digit subscribers checkout your archives.
The May 2013 alpha DVD has Trackmania Nations full game

No need to download yay..!!!!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2014)

OK so how many guys so far for the playdate till now ?? Any estimation yet ??


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 17, 2014)

count me in


----------



## Piyush (Apr 17, 2014)

Wont be there for TNF playdate since I dont like racing games at all


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Wont be there for TNF playdate since I dont like racing games at all



You don't have to like them...you just gotta play and loose. Simple as that.  Just be there.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 17, 2014)

No man.. I mean I really dont like racing games of any kind. ME and racing games are like Riki and gem (on opposite side of course).

I'll be there in next one for sure though.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2014)

OK...as you wish.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 17, 2014)

Is there playdate on Sunday also or just Saturday?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Is there playdate on Sunday also or just Saturday?



For now just Saturday.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 17, 2014)

I will be there most probably


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 17, 2014)

gameranand said:


> For now just Saturday.



Oh no..Then I will miss this playdate too.


----------



## kunalht (Apr 17, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Oh no..Then I will miss this playdate too.



Dont worry! 
We'll play at sunday also!


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 17, 2014)

downloaded from official site..

installing TMNF..

- - - Updated - - -

please confirm, TMNF ver. 2.11.26.....


----------



## kunalht (Apr 18, 2014)

Finally worked!
If anyone else getting any problem, Download it here
*trackmaniaforever.com/nations/

non-steam version. It'll work!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Finally worked!
> If anyone else getting any problem, Download it here
> *trackmaniaforever.com/nations/
> 
> non-steam version. It'll work!



Hmm....very good. Playdate tomorrow and my exams will be over YAY.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2014)

so we are playing tonight..

anyone playing in the afternoon?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2014)

So... No one?


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 19, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> so we are playing tonight..
> 
> anyone playing in the afternoon?



me...gotta download garena


----------



## snap (Apr 19, 2014)

i will be present for the next playdate most probably...


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 19, 2014)

TMNF Today 9 PM ... Download Garena Too .


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 19, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> TMNF Today 9 PM ... Download Garena Too .



Will you guys play tomorrow too,? Then what's the Sunday timing?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 19, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Will you guys play tomorrow too,? Then what's the Sunday timing?



*8 PM on Sunday ... *


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> TMNF Today 9 PM ... Download Garena Too .



Why No steam ??


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 19, 2014)

I forgot about garena, have to update it.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2014)

without garena??


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2014)

Garena is free service na coz its showing me buy ??


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2014)

why not without any client?


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 19, 2014)

Why are you guys not using Evolve? *www.evolvehq.com/welcome

I uninstalled Garena after our last playdate.

Nope. I still have it.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 19, 2014)

@gameranand it is free. 

click on pic for instructions. pic credit: [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]. 

*i.minus.com/j74JrGeT9Re61.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2014)

Does this not work properly with Steam for creating local lobbies ??


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2014)

it cant be played without any clients?? 

like quake last week?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> it cant be played without any clients??
> 
> like quake last week?



Dunno about that buddy. I am just DLing Garena so that I don't miss PD in either case.

OK Downloaded and ready.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 19, 2014)

Download Garena ... Go to Lan > Trackmania > International Room 01 > start (set executable to your tmforever.exe) > start > party play > lan > tdf playdate > Profit .


----------



## kunalht (Apr 19, 2014)

Get ready!


----------



## Anorion (Apr 19, 2014)

hate dirt tracks

can see ppl in lobby but no game on. server have room for everyone? default is only 6.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 19, 2014)

Anorion said:


> hate dirt tracks
> 
> can see ppl in lobby but no game on


we've been playing bro. try again. msg someone on garena who's online.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 19, 2014)

So another playdate Concluded ... It was fun , playing Trackmania Nation Forever again . Thanks to all the guys that joined . 

Participants in No particular order :         [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]    [MENTION=136474]Allu Azad[/MENTION]    [MENTION=123565]Digital Fragger[/MENTION]        [MENTION=158674]flyingcow[/MENTION][MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]       [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]       [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]         [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION]        [MENTION=138101]Bhargav[/MENTION]          [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] *(Sorry If I missed a name , I am not sure who was acidbased ) *
*
JOIN AGAIN TOMORROW AT 9 PM !*


----------



## Anorion (Apr 19, 2014)

^ [MENTION=213323]ACidBaseD[/MENTION]

tomm at 9:00 ok.. thought 8:00 ... was fun today, will join early tomm

PS, what is this tunnelling in garena and how to do it


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 19, 2014)

Some Screenies : 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Ra9RXoH.png

*i.imgur.com/S2W7DBp.png

*i.imgur.com/gXzLkhG.png

*i.imgur.com/kn2xkP2.png

*i.imgur.com/67tIvCQ.png

*i.imgur.com/hi459ZS.png


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Some Screenies :



You didn't shared mine. 
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2936/13942429465_bf2565fac9_b.jpg


----------



## hsr (Apr 20, 2014)

Anorion said:


> PS, what is this tunnelling in garena and how to do it



I haven't the faintest idea what it does, but it supposedly improves your ping. To tunnel a player just right click him in the lobby user list and choose tunnel.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 20, 2014)

most of the ss of tracks in which i won are missing


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 20, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> most of the ss of tracks in which i won are missing


because you were speed hacking.

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> PS, what is this tunnelling in garena and how to do it



When you enter any room, a direct p2p connection is established between you and other players in the room. Sometimes, you miss connection to few members in room and if they host a game in the room, you can't see their server because you don't have any p2p connection with them. Then you need to tunnel them to force the connection and make their server visible. It doesn't help with improving ping or reducing lag.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 20, 2014)

TMNF loaded and ready.. Waiting for today playdate..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 20, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> most of the ss of tracks in which i won are missing



good .


----------



## Bhargav (Apr 20, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> So another playdate Concluded ... It was fun , playing Trackmania Nation Forever again . Thanks to all the guys that joined .
> 
> Participants in No particular order :         [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]    [MENTION=136474]Allu Azad[/MENTION]    [MENTION=123565]Digital Fragger[/MENTION]        [MENTION=158674]flyingcow[/MENTION][MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]       [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]       [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]         [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION]        [MENTION=138101]Bhargav[/MENTION]          [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] *(Sorry If I missed a name , I am not sure who was acidbased ) *
> *
> JOIN AGAIN TOMORROW AT 9 PM !*




ouch i m stuck in job today so cant join u guys for playdate
i ll reach home at 11Pm so i ll online after that only


----------



## Vyom (Apr 20, 2014)

Went to Lansdowne, UK, (Uttrakhand) in the mountains with my colleague mates for the previous two days. Hence couldn't join in yesterday's playdate.

Will join today for TDF TMNF playdate.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 20, 2014)

^ Lol I thought you went to United Kingdom with that kind of town name .

- - - Updated - - -



rajatGod512 said:


> ^ Lol I thought you went to United Kingdom with that kind of town name .





TMNF Today 9 PM ...


----------



## Anorion (Apr 20, 2014)

it begins


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2014)

where is everyone on TMNF???


----------



## Anorion (Apr 20, 2014)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]'s game


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 20, 2014)

good little Playdate .


----------



## kunalht (Apr 20, 2014)

good game


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 20, 2014)

Yeah... Nice playdate.. My first online gaming...


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2014)

Had to drop out due to bad internet. But good playdate.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 21, 2014)

something happen around 10:20 to me too
anyone posting screenies? when is gd for deciding next?

too bad golf didnt have numbers


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2014)

What would be next Playdate ??
Tribes Ascend ?? Its a really good game.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2014)

again a new game??

anyway, i wont be there for the next playdate..


----------



## Anorion (Apr 21, 2014)

yeah Tribes Ascend


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 21, 2014)

Anorion said:


> something happen around 10:20 to me too
> anyone posting screenies? when is gd for deciding next?
> 
> too bad golf didnt have numbers


i think the mod wasntworking...even if we saw the numbers, i couldnt teleport back to check after i fell into the hole..
or did we manually have to press it?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2014)

*anyone agree to a Whatsapp group for TDF? *

ease of reaching out to all PD members, everyone will know. 

those without whatsapp will be let known on the forum.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 21, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> i think the mod wasntworking...even if we saw the numbers, i couldnt teleport back to check after i fell into the hole..
> or did we manually have to press it?



Yeah, have to manually press enter after falling in hole




anirbandd said:


> *anyone agree to a Whatsapp group for TDF? *
> 
> ease of reaching out to all PD members, everyone will know.
> 
> those without whatsapp will be let known on the forum.



ok with this, but kik is better... use it with gamers because you can choose usernames, and no need to add anyone by number


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 21, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> *anyone agree to a Whatsapp group for TDF? *
> 
> ease of reaching out to all PD members, everyone will know.
> 
> those without whatsapp will be let known on the forum.



+1 to whatsapp tdf group


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 21, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ok with this, but kik is better... use it with gamers because you can choose usernames, and no need to add anyone by number



Never heard of kik. Is it instant messenger?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ok with this, but kik is better... use it with gamers because you can choose usernames, and no need to add anyone by number



im okay with it, but installing kik* only* for TDF group chat is not practical. 



Spoiler



PS: guys on Omegle be like 





> long d*ck, wanna chat babe??
> kik: <some-cocky-uname>


 



- - - Updated - - -



ariftwister said:


> Never heard of kik. Is it instant messenger?



yes.. more popular in US.

- - - Updated - - -

btw, about the Tribes Ascend, found this on Wikipedia: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tribes:_Ascend



> However, while Tribes: Ascend received global praise, the Tribes community has been increasingly upset with the developers, Hi-Rez Studios. As Hi-Rez continues to make questionable decisions, neglect important bugs, blatant misbehavior of community managers without reprimand,[20] and prioritize their newer game SMITE, the community has dwindled. This is attributed to the lack of updates ,[21][22] hotfixes and tournaments and because of increasingly common issues with the servers[23] (provided by Internap) where players experience extremely high/unstable ping and where the severs crash at the end of a map.



someone playing this game elucidate on this matter please.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 21, 2014)

cod 4 for next PD


----------



## Anorion (Apr 21, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> someone playing this game elucidate on this matter please.



donno how it was before, tried this one out because I liked starseige : tribes. there are enough games online to join and play and have fun. it is possible to easily connect and play in any region, including the US servers. read some of that in steam news, but the gameplay is smooth, so those things are a non-issue if you are just starting. server never crashed for me, high ping was not a problem so far. have played 10 hours of it total.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2014)

Anorion said:


> donno how it was before, tried this one out because I liked starseige : tribes. there are enough games online to join and play and have fun. it is possible to easily connect and play in any region, including the US servers. read some of that in steam news, but the gameplay is smooth, so those things are a non-issue if you are just starting. server never crashed for me, high ping was not a problem so far. have played 10 hours of it total.



cool. so, now i have to install steam too. and get a uid for real


----------



## kunalht (Apr 21, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> *anyone agree to a Whatsapp group for TDF? *
> 
> ease of reaching out to all PD members, everyone will know.
> 
> those without whatsapp will be let known on the forum.



+1 Good idea!! 

- - - Updated - - -

okay downloading tribes ascend !


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2014)

alright, so how do we manage the player base?

a private google spread sheet and share amongst members[trust is important]?


----------



## kunalht (Apr 21, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> alright, so how do we manage the player base?
> 
> a private google spread sheet and share amongst members[trust is important]?



Yes!  DO IT!


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2014)

lets wait for others views. if there is another, more secure way to share this info, we will do that.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 21, 2014)

once i get your numbers ill call u all 

- - - Updated - - -

is tribes final?


----------



## kunalht (Apr 21, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> once i get your numbers ill call u all
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> is tribes final?



90% final! 



Spoiler





You cant call with this phone


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2014)

+1 for tribes from me. A fine game.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 21, 2014)

CoD 4 or tribes ascend ?


----------



## kunalht (Apr 21, 2014)

Okay so tribes ascend final?
at 3rd May ?


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 21, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Okay so tribes ascend final?
> at 3rd May ?



Then what about 27th April?


----------



## kunalht (Apr 22, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Then what about 27th April?



Nothing


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 22, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Nothing



Oh no...


----------



## hsr (Apr 22, 2014)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/155817-dota-2-a-92.html#post2100572

I'm hosting a Mid Only Faceoff for DOTA 2 players, join in if you are interested 

[SUB][SUB](there's a prize involved)[/SUB][/SUB]


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Okay so tribes ascend final?
> at 3rd May ?



cool.. i may just be able to join in. 

still need to create that steam acc though.. 

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> *anyone agree to a Whatsapp group for TDF? *
> 
> ease of reaching out to all PD members, everyone will know.
> 
> those without whatsapp will be let known on the forum.





anirbandd said:


> alright, so how do we manage the player base?
> 
> a private google spread sheet and share amongst members[trust is important]?





anirbandd said:


> lets wait for others views. if there is another, more secure way to share this info, we will do that.



*okay.. no one is responding, so we go ahead with this. 

interested people kindly PM me their google/gmail id. i will create a spreadsheet and share it.*


----------



## Anorion (Apr 22, 2014)

why spreadsheet? can't one guy just be admin, add everyone, and people can see in the group.

also anyone interested in repeating trackmania on sat/sun (3-4)? if we have 5-6 people we can play for a bit


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 22, 2014)

TMNF!!


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 22, 2014)

+1 to TMNF

Why everyone is skipping this weekend (27 april) ?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2014)

Anorion said:


> why spreadsheet? can't one guy just be admin, add everyone, and people can see in the group.
> 
> also anyone interested in repeating trackmania on sat/sun (3-4)? if we have 5-6 people we can play for a bit



better with the spreadsheet. we will have a database of the members and their numbers and names and unames..

- - - Updated - - -



> okay.. so i am willing to be the admin. along with another guy.
> 
> i will create a spreadsheet which will be editable only by admins, but viewable by all.
> once you PM me/other admin with your numbers and name and google ids, me/him will add you to the spreadsheet and to the whatsapp group.
> ...



*Please give your views. *


----------



## Piyush (Apr 22, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> better with the spreadsheet. we will have a database of the members and their numbers and names and unames..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



^^Increase the font size a bit more then we will answer


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2014)

just wanted people to notice


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 22, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> better with the spreadsheet. we will have a database of the members and their numbers and names and unames..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Just Count Me in !!

- - - Updated - - -



hsr said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/155817-dota-2-a-92.html#post2100572
> 
> I'm hosting a Mid Only Faceoff for DOTA 2 players, join in if you are interested
> 
> [SUB][SUB](there's a prize involved)[/SUB][/SUB]




The Prize also as small as the font ??


----------



## hsr (Apr 22, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> The Prize also as small as the font ??



Yeah, one 80% battlebonus. That's like $1 so...


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 22, 2014)

hsr said:


> Yeah, one 80% battlebonus. That's like $1 so...



I havnt played DOTA 2.I have no idea what you are talking about.  Will try the game after I get good Internet


----------



## Vyom (Apr 22, 2014)

Anorion said:


> also anyone interested in repeating trackmania on sat/sun (3-4)? if we have 5-6 people we can play for a bit





flyingcow said:


> TMNF!!





ariftwister said:


> +1 to TMNF



Whi.. alright... I am willing to host another game of TMNF with more maps. New and exciting ones, than anytime before!
I am proposing 7 PM on Saturday.


----------



## kunalht (Apr 22, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> cool.. i may just be able to join in.
> 
> still need to create that steam acc though..
> 
> ...



Sent!


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 22, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Whi.. alright... I am willing to host another game of TMNF with more maps. New and exciting ones, than anytime before!
> I am proposing 7 PM on Saturday.



Seconded... Btw when hosting the maps keep in mind about players like me and show some mercy..


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 22, 2014)

omg vyom's maps are crazy.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2014)

For the Whatsapp group, here's a form. 

*docs.google.com/forms/d/1g558443yqakj6ZM3Z4VSKpPDRC1LMP-eYlUKjVNqgfM/viewform?usp=send_form

Fill it up. 

There maybe a few bugs, so I want to sort them out. Lemme know if you face any bugs. 

And i need another guy to moderate this.. i will be out of station for a week. 

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION], [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] see this.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 23, 2014)

The group is up and live!!


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 23, 2014)

not until i add you to the group. the adding to the group is still manual. and now im in office and cannot access drive. so you'll have to wait until i reach home, and add you manually. you'll also get access to view the sheet so you know who is who. 



- - - Updated - - -

and hence i also need another guy to moderate this. for such situations.

- - - Updated - - -

anyone willing to volunteer?

- - - Updated - - -

good. thank you.

will add you when im back home.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]: deleting comments, are you??


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2014)

^^May be when he saw that you posted "good. thank you.will add you when im back home." 
Since he got a confirmation from you


----------



## Anorion (Apr 23, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Whi.. alright... I am willing to host another game of TMNF with more maps. New and exciting ones, than anytime before!
> I am proposing 7 PM on Saturday.





ariftwister said:


> Seconded... Btw when hosting the maps keep in mind about players like me and show some mercy..



great. 7 PM 26th sat TMNF. [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] can you update the first post for us?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 23, 2014)

[MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]: along with the Whatsapp group link.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 23, 2014)

In for TMNF on 27th ... and maybe we can play quake 3 on 28th . In this way our precious bandwidth which we spent on downloading these games will not be wasted  .


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 23, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> In for TMNF on 27th ... and maybe we can play quake 3 on 28th . In this way our precious bandwidth which we spent on downloading these games will not be wasted  .



Can anybody give link to the patch needed to play Quake 3 online?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 23, 2014)

www.quake3world.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=21699
install in Quake3 folder


----------



## Desmond (Apr 23, 2014)

Anyone interested in Quake 3 mods? Try out Jailbreak.



> Jailbreak is a Teamplay MOD for Quake 3 Arena. A game of jailbreak consists of two teams, Blue and Red. When killed, you are transported to the enemies jail. While in jail, fellow teammates can free you by hitting the release trigger, or you can work together and use an escape hole located inside of the jail to gain your freedom. Once a team has all opponets in jail they are Executed, this being your ultimate goal. This is the full version of the mod, including bot support.



*www.fileplanet.com/49931/40000/fileinfo/Quake-3-Jailbreak-1.27


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 23, 2014)

^pretty cool mod. 

i suppose we can use that on the next quake PD


----------



## DDIF (Apr 23, 2014)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] right mate.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 23, 2014)

Digital Fragger said:


> omg vyom's maps are crazy.


y u no plays?

- - - Updated - - -

Guys the Tribes ascend Playdate is cancelled...i hear


----------



## snap (Apr 23, 2014)

how about Red Orchestra 2 *steamcommunity.com/games/RO2/announcements/detail/1353639133892980334 

thanks [MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION]


----------



## kunalht (Apr 23, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Seconded... Btw when hosting the maps keep in mind about players like me and show some mercy..





snap said:


> how about Red Orchestra 2 *steamcommunity.com/games/RO2/announcements/detail/1353639133892980334
> 
> thanks [MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION]



Oh Red orchestra 2 great game!
I play it sometimes. 
Your steam id? maybe we can play together.....

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> great. 7 PM 26th sat TMNF. [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] can you update the first post for us?



Sure!!


----------



## snap (Apr 23, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Oh Red orchestra 2 great game!
> I play it sometimes.
> Your steam id? maybe we can play together.....



you already added me before *steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198132064310


----------



## Desmond (Apr 23, 2014)

Is it really free tomorrow?


----------



## kunalht (Apr 23, 2014)

Game : TrackMania Nations Forever
Date : 26th April
Time : 7 PM 

Game : Quake 3 
Date : 27th April
Time : 8 PM 


- - - Updated - - -

Any changes ?
8 PM good for 27th April


----------



## snap (Apr 23, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Is it really free tomorrow?



yes add it to your inventory then free forever *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/165520-pc-game-deals-72.html#post2101296


----------



## kunalht (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh cool It's free!
But i already have it!


----------



## Vyom (Apr 23, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Any changes ?



Yes.

Comic sans! Burning eyes!


----------



## kunalht (Apr 23, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Yes.
> 
> Comic sans! Burning eyes!



 sorry for that !


----------



## DVJex (Apr 23, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Game : TrackMania Nations Forever
> Game : Quake 3



Ok, i'm downloading and installing them now. Should probably make the PD.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 24, 2014)

^


rajatGod512 said:


> Download Garena ... Go to Lan > Trackmania > International Room 01 > start (set executable to your tmforever.exe) > start > party play > lan > tdf playdate > Profit .





snap said:


> how about Red Orchestra 2 *steamcommunity.com/games/RO2/announcements/detail/1353639133892980334
> 
> thanks [MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION]


thanks. downloading. that's 16 GB for heroes of Stalingrad and rising storm. 



flyingcow said:


> Guys the Tribes ascend Playdate is cancelled...i hear


ooh.. because hosting needs gold? can't we crash one of the official servers? 

quake 3 total conversion, lots of cartoon fx www.warsow.net


----------



## DVJex (Apr 24, 2014)

^ Ok, getting garena too. Gonna make my 5 or 6th account on garena  .


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 24, 2014)

Tribes Ascend is still on .


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Tribes Ascend is still on .



Date ??


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 24, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Date ??



May 3 ... 9 PM


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> May 3 ... 9 PM



I can do that, playing this game nowadays.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 25, 2014)

So what are the possible games for future playdates. ? If someone list, I would check if I have or not !!


----------



## Anorion (Apr 25, 2014)

yeah there was a list, it got taken down
top of my head list of what is in consideration, might have missed a few

tribes : ascend
tom clancy's ghost recon phantoms 
Team Fortress 2
wolfenstein : enemy territory
loadout
Rising Storm / Red Orchestra 2 
cs : go
L4D2 

not sure if in consideration or not
hawken
Altitude Demo
teeworlds
urban terror
Dota 2
Killing Floor 

some popular suggestions from last time we didn't play
UT GOTY edition 
Halo CE


----------



## DVJex (Apr 25, 2014)

Dota 2 doesnt need it's own playdate IMO. It's popular enough as it is.
The only thing missing is Trackmania in the first list. And i guess the older CODs in the second list.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 25, 2014)

OK so what do I need to get in?

I already have L4D2, TF2, Killing Floor but none of them are installed  and I crossed the FUP for the month already


----------



## snap (Apr 25, 2014)

yeah slowdown, so many games so little bandwidth


----------



## Gollum (Apr 25, 2014)

Totally hate indian Internet speeds. I wish we were a super power where internet was free and speeds were a minimum 100Mbit/s


----------



## DVJex (Apr 26, 2014)

^ Electricity is charged everywhere except maybe the communists. Internet wont be free till power is free .
We do need a boost in speed though. So many people still at 512kbps :/ .


----------



## Anorion (Apr 26, 2014)

Gollum said:


> OK so what do I need to get in?
> 
> I already have L4D2, TF2, Killing Floor but none of them are installed  and I crossed the FUP for the month already


check announcement on first page, usually a week or two in advance the name will be posted, if you want to participate in choosing, join us in group chat on thinkdigit playdate group on steam


----------



## Vyom (Apr 26, 2014)

So who are ready for the TMNF playdate at 7 pm?
I have chosen some best tracks from the internet. Not able to try them all, but some of them are good.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 26, 2014)

ready


----------



## Vyom (Apr 26, 2014)

Didn't see much response, except you Anorion.
Gates open. Join from Garena.

Server: TDF_CustomTMNF
Game Mode: Time Attack
Duration of each track: 5 min
Warm up: 1 Min

Get in.

- - - Updated - - -

The only member, cant see the server. Tried to host from friend's laptop. Unsuccessful.
Guess is, Garena is acting up. -_-


----------



## Anorion (Apr 26, 2014)

yeah guess garena is acting up... [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION] is there no


----------



## Vyom (Apr 26, 2014)

Anorion said:


> yeah guess garena is acting up... [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION] is there no



Yes. Only arif. So, why you no online?
I don't like to "chat talk" on forum.

- - - Updated - - -

Its working now...

Join the Server!


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 26, 2014)

what are your garena usernames guys


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 26, 2014)

i dont see teh servar hellp

- - - Updated - - -

i see about 4 ppl in garena inter. room but i dont see any server and only arif and ankurPC


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 26, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> i dont see teh servar hellp
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i see about 4 ppl in garena inter. room but i dont see any server and only arif and ankurPC



You need to tunnel vyom.. Since he is hosting


----------



## snap (Apr 26, 2014)

downloaded ghost recon phantoms, doesn't run on my intel hd 4000


----------



## Vyom (Apr 26, 2014)

Well, Ankur (non TDF member), me and Arif played the game for hours.

I am going to upload pics later.

Server's still up, btw. If anyone wants to play!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 26, 2014)

Powe cut here ... Still no power arghh


----------



## Vyom (Apr 26, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Powe cut here ... Still no power arghh



You are excused then. But [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] didn't show up. Even when he was ready. Sad.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 26, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Well, Ankur (non TDF member), me and Arif played the game for hours.
> 
> I am going to upload pics later.
> 
> Server's still up, btw. If anyone wants to play!



what did you play?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 26, 2014)

Gollum said:


> what did you play?



So, you won't trace back the thread. Well, we played, Trackmania. Pics at the album: *minus.com/mbpHfvhrshfQu5/

Some pics:

*i.minus.com/ibaZLuAOvnesQV.jpg

*i.minus.com/icLxmQ0DARBZb.jpg

*i.minus.com/i8BUDAClo8dMy.jpg

*i.minus.com/iOpRweuLaGX6t.jpg

*i.minus.com/i2PS7fcxYv4h4.jpg


----------



## DVJex (Apr 27, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> You need to tunnel vyom.. Since he is hosting


Ah, so that's why i couldnt see any server :/ .


----------



## Anorion (Apr 27, 2014)

^nah, maybe it was because garena was acting up. happens rarely couldn't tunnel. 

        [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] the response was great! hung out in the room, and was glad to see so many joining and playing. you interested in hosting one again? if so, give date and time, and we'll put it up, and play. thinking like a mid-week tmnf playdate. 

PS q3 tomm


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 27, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Well, Ankur (non TDF member), me and Arif played the game for hours.
> 
> I am going to upload pics later.
> 
> Server's still up, btw. If anyone wants to play!



Yup.. Really enjoyed playing with you. Those awesome maps and you are both competitive and sometimes winnable..!!


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 27, 2014)

DVJex said:


> Ah, so that's why i couldnt see any server :/ .



Oh sry.. I couldn't see your message coz I was playing in fullscreen.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 27, 2014)

Yea, Garena gave some troubles initially. But by 7:50 it was fixed. After which we played a lot. 
After that, around 11:30 PM, my friend asked to host again. I did and with rajatGod512 we played yet another hour! 

Here are some pics: *vyomk.minus.com/meiWVO0QBy099

*i.minus.com/iMx3qWpeUrjnd.jpg

*i.minus.com/ibqKAtrb8W22V8.jpg

*i.minus.com/iQfe9wbCKWIbk.jpg

*i.minus.com/ibbY1HIaNYqrKC.jpg

As you can see I had such colourful car. But sadly these colors are not seen by anyone playing in a LAN party. 

Also, in the last pic, texture doesn't show. This happens sometimes. Like the one time Hole numbers were not visible in Golf match.

But in all, I had fun! 

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] the response was great! hung out in the room, and was glad to see so many joining and playing. you interested in hosting one again? if so, give date and time, and we'll put it up, and play. thinking like a mid-week tmnf playdate.
> 
> PS q3 tomm



So you just hung out? Didn't participate? :/

Anyway, I am for a playdate of TMNF anytime. If you want it to be in mid week, then lets do so on Wednesday at 9 Pm.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 27, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Y
> After that, around 11:30 PM, my friend asked to host again. I did and with rajatGod512 we played yet another hour!



Oh.. This is not fair, I thought the pd ended and started watching movies.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 27, 2014)

Vyom said:


> As you can see I had such colourful car. But sadly these colors are not seen by anyone playing in a LAN party.



Yeah.. Now only I see your car color. Put lot of efforts eh.. BTW all car hav same speed and performance nah? Or can it be upgraded?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 27, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Yeah.. Now only I see your car color. Put lot of efforts eh.. BTW all car hav same speed and performance nah? Or can it be upgraded?



You can't "upgrade" per se. I think that's good. Cause that's only fair in an online match.
You can only customize the texture of your car, but I guess even that doesn't matter since no one can see the mods.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 27, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Anyway, I am for a playdate of TMNF anytime. If you want it to be in mid week, then lets do so on Wednesday at 9 Pm.



Me too...
just pm, ping, nudge me. 
I'm in love with this game


----------



## Anorion (Apr 27, 2014)

q3 server up at 120.61.123.170

update server  now at : 120.61.87.218

update server now at :  120.61.11.30


----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2014)

Anorion said:


> server up at 120.61.123.170



Which game ??


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 27, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Which game ??



Quake 3 Arena


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 27, 2014)

waiting in waiting for challenge screen......how long will it take?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 27, 2014)

^hey get on-line on steam, patched to latest? should not take any time


----------



## DVJex (Apr 27, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> waiting in waiting for challenge screen......how long will it take?


^ same thing. Is the port the default 27960? Did the other guys connect?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 27, 2014)

yes we played for some time, but ip changed three times since we started. server's offline now.


----------



## DVJex (Apr 27, 2014)

^ Ah well ok. And btw how do you alt-tab out of the game? I cant do it in full screen even if i use task manager.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 27, 2014)

yeah neither can I... was running it on another machine


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 27, 2014)

Well the same for me... Is the issue fixed


----------



## Anorion (Apr 27, 2014)

^yes. you still want more. cant see you on steam. 120.61.11.30 up again.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 27, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^yes. you still want more. cant see you on steam. 120.61.11.30 up again.



Playing tmnf locally...


----------



## Desmond (Apr 27, 2014)

Till what time is it going to be on? Is it still on?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 27, 2014)

it's on. try and see if you can connect. im on steam also.
ip adress changed again lol, new one is 120.61.57.24

its *off.* looking fwd to wed.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 28, 2014)

I came home late from work. Around 11 PM.

See if you can create the server today. I will be home by 6 PM.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 28, 2014)

playdate today??


----------



## Desmond (Apr 28, 2014)

Do you guys think that it would be better if we used a VPN for hosting the Playdates? This way, anyone can host and we can know at once who all are online and participating.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 28, 2014)

yes sure. which vpn. is tunngle it?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 28, 2014)

I am not sure about Tungle, but I have used Comodo Unity VPN and find that it should work.

*www.comodo.com/home/download/download.php?prod=comodounite

Not sure about pings, we will have to test and see.

- - - Updated - - -

I will be home after 6 PM. We can test and see.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 28, 2014)

ok dont mind trying. Will be home by 8.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 28, 2014)

everyone needs to have that VPN thing? or only the server guy?

- - - Updated - - -

and how about a World of Tanks playdate. its got damn good ratings... and it seems like fun too..


----------



## Desmond (Apr 28, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> everyone needs to have that VPN thing? or only the server guy?



Everyone.

Once you sign in to it, it will give you a virtual IP. This makes you a member of a virtual LAN, you can now host or join servers are you would any LAN game.

This is somewhat similar to Garena, only that you can create your own VPNs.

I will set up a VPN using Comodo Unite VPN and post details here, then you can join and see.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 28, 2014)

^cant register. getting requested connection has been refused by the remote host.

web register *manage.comodounite.com/#Login is getting stuck on "Register"


----------



## Gollum (Apr 28, 2014)

I downloaded the game after so much of a fuss and now I don't feel like playing it. FOrgot the name of the game as well


----------



## Anorion (Apr 28, 2014)

Ghost Recon Phantoms? that ones is pretty popular


----------



## Desmond (Apr 28, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^cant register. getting requested connection has been refused by the remote host.
> 
> web register *manage.comodounite.com/#Login is getting stuck on "Register"



Wut!?

Let me check mine.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 28, 2014)

vpn is a bad idea, very, very bad idea...think about the added ping...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 28, 2014)

Guys for the next Playdate, next Game would be *Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2* on 10 and 11 May.
Game is quite easy on resources so it would run on good ol systems as well, quite old game.  

For links Please contact me through PMs or Steam announcements of TDF Playdate group.. I'll give you download links.
*The next playdate would be Tribes Ascend on 3 and 4 May.*


----------



## Anorion (Apr 28, 2014)

yeah... tunngle worked alright for us


----------



## DDIF (Apr 28, 2014)

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] +1 for Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2. [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] Best solution is Hamanchi, encryption and password protected vLANS. Plus direct connection, so no ping increase.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 29, 2014)

Hamachi is no longer free afaik.


----------



## DDIF (Apr 29, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Hamachi is no longer free afaik.


It is free for limited number of persons per network and thats good because they do have fast connection and also a web UI to manage networks and clients.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 29, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Ghost Recon Phantoms? that ones is pretty popular



Yeah, that's the one. lol so many games, I can't even remember their names now.

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Guys for the next Playdate, next Game would be *Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2* on 10 and 11 May.
> Game is quite easy on resources so it would run on good ol systems as well, quite old game.
> 
> For links Please contact me through PMs or Steam announcements of TDF Playdate group.. I'll give you download links.
> *The next playdate would be Tribes Ascend on 3 and 4 May.*



Man that's too many games to download - Count me out of this I will not be participating.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 29, 2014)

I would like to suggest that we decide about a months worth of playdates in advance so that everyone has enough time to prepare for them. That is, decide 4 games for a month so that everyone has enough time to obtain the games and arrangements can be made to host them.

Also, I would like to recommend that we maintain a list of games that everyone agrees on so that we can choose among those.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 29, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Guys for the next Playdate, next Game would be *Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2* on 10 and 11 May.


great. count me in.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 29, 2014)

Gollum said:


> *Man that's too many games to download* - Count me out of this I will not be participating.



same here..

i'll try tribes ascend. will it be through steam?? 
coz steam downloads are very slow at my end. i'd rather download faster via torrent and play with tunngle etc..


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 29, 2014)

RO2 someday??


----------



## Anorion (Apr 29, 2014)

well, you can download it from here www.hirezstudios.com/tribesascend/home/sidebar/tribes-download without steam


----------



## DDIF (Apr 29, 2014)

Anorion said:


> great. count me in.


Have you read the name of the game properly? It's not GRP, 



anirbandd said:


> same here..
> i'll try tribes ascend. will it be through steam??
> coz steam downloads are very slow at my end. i'd rather download faster via torrent and play with tunngle etc..


That's why he is informing in advance, so you can download it already.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 29, 2014)

Steam downloads are slow at my end. cant you guys use torrent copies?

since its a F2P, i dont think it will be a piracy issue. 



Spoiler



not that it stops us


----------



## Anorion (Apr 29, 2014)

^no the servers are official only, but steam or hi-rez version both are ok



ManiDhillon said:


> Have you read the name of the game properly? It's not GRP,



haha. ye, read carefully.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 29, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Steam downloads are slow at my end. cant you guys use torrent copies?
> 
> since its a F2P, i dont think it will be a piracy issue.
> 
> ...


try setting your download server to india, maybe that will help.


----------



## snap (Apr 29, 2014)

So which game to download Tribes ascend or Loadout? why are large games suddenly announced without discussing :\

- - - Updated - - -

and if Tribes ascend then should i download it from steam? btw tribes ascend got pretty bad reviews in steam


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 30, 2014)

snap said:


> So which game to download Tribes ascend or Loadout? why are large games suddenly announced without discussing :\


yeah tribes is the playdate on this saturday and sunday, download that


----------



## Anorion (Apr 30, 2014)

Tribes Ascend. Prefer steam over hi-rez version, but both are functionally the same. get that one, it's got "bad" review because no more content, bug fixes or re-balances, but it's a pretty good game as it is now.

PS TMNF at 2100 today 

PPS who wanna try Dethroned? (<500 MB) similar to Dota 2.. micromanaging heroes and capturing positions. 6 ppl can play 3 on 3 matches.


----------



## kunalht (Apr 30, 2014)

snap said:


> So which game to download Tribes ascend or Loadout? why are large games suddenly announced without discussing :\
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and if Tribes ascend then should i download it from steam? btw tribes ascend got pretty bad reviews in steam





Download Tribes ascend!
No need to download Loadout.
After Tribes ascend download GRAW 2.....


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2014)

snap said:


> So which game to download Tribes ascend or Loadout? why are large games suddenly announced without discussing :\
> 
> 
> and if Tribes ascend then should i download it from steam? btw tribes ascend got pretty bad reviews in steam



Actually Tribes Ascend, was discussed and then decided. As for GRAW 2, several people decided it over because of several points
1. Game is quite old so it would run on low end PCs also.
2. Requires great teamplay and coordination to win.
3. Its not very large either, its around 4 GB, and nowadays games are coming at 14- 15 GB so 4 GB is not very large.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 30, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^no the servers are official only, but steam or hi-rez version both are ok



if i download from the HiRez site, i will be able to play? need to use steam then?



flyingcow said:


> try setting your download server to india, maybe that will help.



Somewhere in the options??

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> Tribes Ascend. Prefer steam over hi-rez version, but both are functionally the same. get that one, it's got "bad" review because no more content, bug fixes or re-balances, but it's a pretty good game as it is now.
> 
> *PS TMNF at 2100 today *
> 
> PPS who wanna try Dethroned? (<500 MB) similar to Dota 2.. micromanaging heroes and capturing positions. 6 ppl can play 3 on 3 matches.



Yay!!

though?? gamarena??

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Actually Tribes Ascend, was discussed and then decided. As for GRAW 2, several people decided it over because of several points
> 1. Game is quite old so it would run on low end PCs also.
> 2. Requires great teamplay and coordination to win.
> 3. Its not very large either, its around 4 GB, and nowadays games are coming at 14- 15 GB so 4 GB is not very large.



but its required to be bought??? :shocked:

or are we talking about someother free version??


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> but its required to be bought??? :shocked:
> 
> or are we talking about someother free version??



There is a reason why I said contact me through PMs for Download links. 
BTW the key is required only when you are going to MP part of the game (Non LAN MP).


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 30, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> if i download from the HiRez site, i will be able to play? need to use steam then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Garena Required for TMNF , Contact people through steam to discuss about "other versions" .


----------



## Anorion (Apr 30, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> if i download from the HiRez site, i will be able to play? need to use steam then?
> 
> though?? gamarena??



yes, you will be able to play with HiRez version, and yeah TMNF through Garena


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 30, 2014)

gameranand said:


> There is a reason why I said contact me through PMs for Download links.
> BTW the key is required only when you are going to MP part of the game (Non LAN MP).



overlooked that comment. 

PM the links to me.. and the details of the Key too. 

im downloading tribes ascend. its 40% done. can make it to the TA pd, i think.. 

*btw, im again voting for World of Tanks.*

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> yes, you will be able to play with HiRez version, and yeah TMNF through Garena



owh.. thats Garena.. not Gamarena


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2014)

^^ You got the PM from kunal ??


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 30, 2014)

nope.. send me..


----------



## Anorion (May 1, 2014)

hey guys some of us playing tmnf for two hours at 2100 tomm.. anyone who want to join is welcome.

we will be playing on these tracks 

*vineetkumar.me/static/TMNF/14Tracks.zip
*vineetkumar.me/static/TMNF/Playdate_Apr2014.zip
*vineetkumar.me/static/TMNF/PastPlayDates.zip


----------



## Vyom (May 1, 2014)

Whoa.. those were lots of maps I uploaded. 
I suggest people download those 14Tracks.zip tracks first if they want to practice. Those contains some good tracks including PF ones! 

I may join tomorrow, if you are going to play TMNF.


----------



## snap (May 1, 2014)

Downloaded Tribes Ascend from steam


----------



## Anorion (May 1, 2014)

^awesome. what is your ign? 
mine is garkbit


----------



## gameranand (May 1, 2014)

Yeah do share the names with us.
Mine is Gameranand
 [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]
CYPM for GRAW 2 DL links.


----------



## snap (May 1, 2014)

IGN- Venerabletdf

Steam id - *steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198132064310 

the game looks good, at first i thought why cant i ads


----------



## gameranand (May 1, 2014)

snap said:


> IGN- Venerabletdf
> 
> Steam id - *steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198132064310
> 
> the game looks good, at first i thought why cant i ads



Added you on Steam, will add in TA when I open the game.


----------



## anirbandd (May 1, 2014)

500mb remaining for TA.

The pd is on Saturday?


----------



## kunalht (May 1, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> 500mb remaining for TA.
> 
> The pd is on Saturday?



yes...


----------



## snap (May 1, 2014)

Maybe one day we should try Planetside 2 it is like TA i think


----------



## Vyom (May 1, 2014)

TMNF Playdate is happening. There are two players already.
If you want to join, gates are open till 11 PM atleast.


----------



## kunalht (May 1, 2014)

snap said:


> Maybe one day we should try Planetside 2 it is like TA i think



I deleted it yesterday (planetside 2). Its very big 16+ GB...


----------



## snap (May 1, 2014)

maybe this month's end or next month i would like to try PS2 so wanted a reason like playdate  but the game size is huge


----------



## Nerevarine (May 1, 2014)

How is the ping on PS2 ? Also, is it a pay2win game ?


----------



## Vyom (May 1, 2014)

So, played Playdate for TMNF today with some members.
Here are all the pics: *vyomk.minus.com/mgxnubdv305XE

And selected ones:

*i.minus.com/im6RVeLoQ9oWx.jpg

*i.minus.com/iR0FnxXND5gFm.jpg

*i.minus.com/iiomcSpsr0v9H.jpg

*i.minus.com/iw1DjZ1lvQZRP.jpg

*i.minus.com/iW4N3dG0Ql3Yg.jpg

*i.minus.com/idYCgCTTE4Hta.jpg


----------



## snap (May 1, 2014)

TMNF requires controller?


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2014)

snap said:


> TMNF requires controller?



No.


----------



## kunalht (May 2, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> How is the ping on PS2 ? Also, is it a pay2win game ?



Pings are good & its not pay2win
But very less people playing it even in night.
No indian servers. Only US & UK servers!


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2014)

snap said:


> maybe this month's end or next month i would like to try PS2 so wanted a reason like playdate  but the game size is huge



I am already having complaints to decide on a 3.5 GB game and you are saying me ask people to DL a 16 GB game ??


----------



## anirbandd (May 2, 2014)

kunalht said:


> yes...



no TA for me.. the download was not taking place for some reason, and the diagnostic tool opened up. i clicked on Repair/Validate. then the thing started from 0% again. i just cant.... not this time. i'll keep it in the queue, and download it for the next time. 

but, i got GRAW2. so if anyone is willing, i'll be happy to blow their brains out.


----------



## Anorion (May 2, 2014)

going to download league of legends and planetside 2


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2014)

You are seriously downloading LoL? Why not play Dota 2 instead?


----------



## kunalht (May 2, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> no TA for me.. the download was not taking place for some reason, and the diagnostic tool opened up. i clicked on Repair/Validate. then the thing started from 0% again. i just cant.... not this time. i'll keep it in the queue, and download it for the next time.
> 
> but, i got GRAW2. so if anyone is willing, i'll be happy to blow their brains out.



Oh nooo!


----------



## Anorion (May 2, 2014)

Oh I didnt know it was like Dota 2... I thought it was a combat game... there was talk of it in garena during tmnf playdate

can we ride on free multiplayer weekends on steam? but that would mean downloading the game on friday, and playing over weekend. call of duty ghosts has free multiplayer this weekend. maybe we can do it for smaller titles.


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2014)

^^Ghost recon phantoms is a decent one, no?


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Oh I didnt know it was like Dota 2... I thought it was a combat game... there was talk of it in garena during tmnf playdate



You probably don't know the history of DotA.

DotA used to be maintained by a guy called Guinsoo, who later gave charge to IceFrog and joined Riot Games to release LoL. He and Pendragon (a guy who owned dota-allstars.com) heavily promoted LoL as a DotA killer. Pendragon shutdown the forums of dota-allstars.com (which was the most comprehensive Dota forum on the internet, it had millions of used and discussions on every topic on dota ever, now lost) and replaced the start page with a huge promotion for LoL. Since then every DotA player hates LoL, Riot, Guinsoo, Pendragon and their guts.

So, go into any Dota game and mention LoL or that LoL is better and see how everybody explodes.

But then again, LoL is very finicky and has a loose pay to win system. There are multiple heroes, most are locked and you have to pay to unlock them. Or you have to grind a lot to unlock them, etc. Also, it is very unbalanced as compared to Dota, i.e. a few heroes can domimate other heroes with no counter to them.

Garena promotes LoL probably because many players are playing Dota 2 and gamers are moving away from Garena.


----------



## anirbandd (May 2, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Oh nooo!



im still up for GRAW2. 

TA will be a later date for me.


----------



## Anorion (May 2, 2014)

ooh all that happened. ok. LoL is another dota clone then... think will stick to Dethroned for now. 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> So, go into any Dota game and mention LoL or that LoL is better and see how everybody explodes.



another reason to play dota 2. 



Piyush said:


> ^^Ghost recon phantoms is a decent one, no?


yes, most def yes.


----------



## snap (May 2, 2014)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] maybe we could also try to play Dota 2 as i recently started it and i would like to play with other beginners. Give your opinion about PS2 after downloading i will download it this month most probably


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2014)

Only 10 people can play Dota 2 at a time. That's not very accomodative or everyone.

- - - Updated - - -

Are we still having the Tribes Ascend Playdate? I just started downloading it.


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Only 10 people can play Dota 2 at a time. That's not very accomodative or everyone.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Are we still having the Tribes Ascend Playdate? I just started downloading it.



Yes we are having that. Tribes Ascend PD.


----------



## kunalht (May 2, 2014)

yes.
downloaded tribes ascend


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2014)

Its time time time

*Game - Tribes Ascend
Date - 3 May 2014
Time - 9 PM*

Do tell if you need a change in time, I can do that.

Also people new plz get a hang of this game, you might not get a single kill if you don't. Anorion will be very hard to kill in this one.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 3, 2014)

^ I will take my chances ...


----------



## Anorion (May 3, 2014)

I think everyone will be skiing-jetpacking around shooting with hardly anyone dying 
whoever are good in quake, with rocket launcher, machine gun, grenade launcher and plasma gun, then they will be good in this game too

so who all are playing post your IGNs?
know only VenerableTDF and Gameranand so far

Im Garkbit


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 3, 2014)

IGN ?


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> IGN ?



In Game Name.


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2014)

Tribes Ascend is not working for me.

First the launcher ran and installed the patch, but now it is stuck at "Tribes Ascend is waiting for dowload" and then nothing happens. The Play button is inactive as well. I have tried everything except redownloading the game.


----------



## Anorion (May 3, 2014)

^yeah I saw you trying it a couple of times. that happened to me on first start up too. don't re-download, almost deleted from steam and was about to download. you downloaded through steam right? I just closed everything, started up the pc again, and waited at that stuck screen... for a good five minutes. then game started, and has been working ok ever since. the imp step here is restarting computer. 

PS guess this is most probably because it starts some process for secure login at start up, and you cannot start to play the game if you close this process (think it is hipatchservice, could be another one). 

*i.imgur.com/LdodWO2.jpg
*i.imgur.com/238gr18.jpg
*i.imgur.com/jfj9byv.jpg
     [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] and     [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION]


----------



## adityak469 (May 3, 2014)

ok. Sorry for being a noob but what's this thread about? I can't figure it out.


----------



## kunalht (May 3, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> ok. Sorry for being a noob but what's this thread about? I can't figure it out.



We all play a game together at the time of playdate! So, this thread is for deciding that game & time for that....


----------



## Anorion (May 3, 2014)

^play games together, and try out new games
the first playdate thread was here

games we are playing currently are trackmania nations forever (co-ordination) on garena, Ghost Recon Phantoms on Steam, Tribes Ascend (today) also steam, and little bit of quake 3... annnnd soon to start Ghost Recon Advanced Warfare 2.

most of the discussion is announcing dates and times for new games, deciding which game to play, and co-ordinating so everyone can play together.


----------



## adityak469 (May 3, 2014)

kunalht said:


> We all play a game together at the time of playdate! So, this thread is for deciding that game & time for that....



cool  i have games like l4d2, dota2, loadout, warframe maybe i can play too 



Anorion said:


> ^play games together, and try out new games
> the first playdate thread was here
> 
> games we are playing currently are trackmania nations forever (co-ordination) on garena, Ghost Recon Phantoms on Steam, Tribes Ascend (today) also steam, and little bit of quake 3... annnnd soon to start Ghost Recon Advanced Warfare 2.
> ...



TMNF!!  one of my favourite racing games  and do you guys play loadout and warframe?


----------



## Anorion (May 3, 2014)

yeah I play warframe, a few tried it during last time's playdate, and I agree we should play it it is one of the few co-op f2p pVe game
but we can play only Laris (defending point in waves on Mars) without a lot of dedicated play and leveling up

PS playdate already started or what? seeing so many people playing


----------



## Vyom (May 3, 2014)

Anorion said:


> most of the discussion is announcing dates and times for new games, deciding which game to play, and co-ordinating ....



and to post pics of Playdate after it happens!


----------



## adityak469 (May 3, 2014)

Anorion said:


> yeah I play warframe, a few tried it during last time's playdate, and I agree we should play it it is one of the few co-op f2p pVe game
> but we can play only Laris (defending point in waves on Mars) without a lot of dedicated play and leveling up
> 
> PS playdate already started or what? seeing so many people playing


i haven't actually played it much but crossing mars is pretty easy even without dedicated play.


----------



## Anorion (May 3, 2014)

meant like having to wait for one test every day before leveling up



Vyom said:


> and to post pics of Playdate after it happens!


oh yes, very important. bragging rights.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 3, 2014)

You guys should try League of Legends, its just like Dota 2 but different in many aspects.. 
Only 3.1 GB size as well, in Garena


----------



## adityak469 (May 3, 2014)

Anorion said:


> meant like having to wait for one test every day before leveling up



won't disagree with that. Leveling up is a pain. I leveled up for the first time only when i completed the mars boss fight.


----------



## kunalht (May 3, 2014)

Tribes ascend not working for me.
Stuck at TA is waiting for downloading. 
cant play this time  

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Tribes Ascend is not working for me.
> 
> First the launcher ran and installed the patch, but now it is stuck at "Tribes Ascend is waiting for dowload" and then nothing happens. The Play button is inactive as well. I have tried everything except redownloading the game.




Yes same problem for me too.


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2014)

Finally played 2 matches and unfortunately Anorion and me were in same team so won both. 
Will post the screenshots soon. Please ask me which server to join and play in that server, plenty of empty servers for us to crash on.


----------



## snap (May 3, 2014)

but no one could catch the super fast me


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 3, 2014)

^ whats your steam Id snap ?


----------



## snap (May 3, 2014)

TheVenerable *steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198132064310


----------



## Anorion (May 3, 2014)

snap said:


> but no one could catch the super fast me



yeah which class were you playing as then? you could not have been so fast with doombringer. was it pathfinder? or that turret builder guy.     [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] was scary, spent most of the time running away from him lol. missed screenshot of  [MENTION=158674]flyingcow[/MENTION]

*i.imgur.com/p98EUqG.jpg
*i.imgur.com/21iVdp1.jpg
*i.imgur.com/DI1YyoE.jpg


----------



## snap (May 3, 2014)

i think soldier but the class don't matter much in skiing just find a slope then you could accelerate pretty fast


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 3, 2014)

will you guys play again ?


----------



## Anorion (May 3, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> will you guys play again ?



yes. I guess. 



snap said:


> i think soldier but the class don't matter much in skiing just find a slope then you could accelerate pretty fast


 pathfinder is fast, sentinel, technician, raider, soldier are medium speed, doombringer, brute, juggernaut are slower. I think. but yeah all classes can go pretty fast if you ski and jetpack right.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 3, 2014)

Anorion said:


> yeah which class were you playing as then? you could not have been so fast with doombringer. was it pathfinder? or that turret builder guy.   *[MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] was scary, spent most of the time running away from him lol *



lol ...


----------



## adityak469 (May 3, 2014)

what were you guys playing?


----------



## snap (May 3, 2014)

Tribes Ascend just now finished. Pretty fun, wait for updates and screenies from anorion


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2014)

OKay so today Playdate was a success and a Failure, some members didn't got in game coz of some problems but the one who did had a nice time in the game. We played 3 matches in which more or less only TDF players joined, played some more pub matches too but won't post their screnies here. In last match 2 random guys came in, after all we did crashed an empty pub server. 

First match
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7369/13910808700_e5a09edbc0_b.jpg

Second match
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5314/13910772667_3cfef78044_b.jpg

Last match, two random guys joined and one of them owned. 
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2916/14097405315_5e5519601e_b.jpg



*And honorable mention for    [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] 
This guy is a fast runner, I literally didn't picked the flag a single time when he was in my team and he did deliver it. RUN FORREST RUN.
Also when me and    [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] were in the same team, he was running like hell and we were having a hard time killing him, coz of him    [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] got killed many times. I remember one time I said to anorion to kill and he killed rajat instead of snap and when I said not him then all LOLed hard, and snap was still on the run. *


----------



## snap (May 3, 2014)

TA is best played with friends, playing alone is boring. 

  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] with his soldier class and 'thumper' weapon killing everyone but if you see  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] and you are alone just run he picks heavy classes and slowly sneaks up on you BAM! you are dead. Cant kill the juggernaut alone


----------



## adityak469 (May 3, 2014)

looks like i'll have to download it


----------



## Anorion (May 4, 2014)

we should play more of this..
but GRAW 2 time starts now


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2014)

snap said:


> TA is best played with friends, playing alone is boring.
> 
> [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] with his soldier class and 'thumper' weapon killing everyone but if you see  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] and you are alone just run he picks heavy classes and slowly sneaks up on you BAM! you are dead. Cant kill the juggernaut alone



I have killed him multiple times one on one or forced him to run to inventory.


----------



## DDIF (May 4, 2014)

Anorion said:


> we should play more of this..
> but GRAW 2 time starts now


Count me in and everyone download Hamanchi, needed for LAN play.
And before anyone talk about Garena or GameRanger, NO that WON'T work.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Count me in and everyone download Hamanchi, needed for LAN play.
> And before anyone talk about Garena or GameRanger, NO that WON'T work.



Me too...Just 1 GB left to Download, will be completed this night.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 4, 2014)

Finished downloading Phantoms.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Finished downloading Phantoms.



LOL next PD is not GR Phantoms....its Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2.

If you have Downloaded Phantoms then come in the respective Discussion thread and join us.


----------



## adityak469 (May 4, 2014)

gameranand said:


> LOL next PD is not GR Phantoms....its Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2.
> 
> If you have Downloaded Phantoms then come in the respective Discussion thread and join us.



you guys use Steam for GRP?


----------



## Anorion (May 4, 2014)

^yes, just to see who is playing.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 4, 2014)

gameranand said:


> LOL next PD is not GR Phantoms....its Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2.
> 
> If you have Downloaded Phantoms then come in the respective Discussion thread and join us.



I won't be active in PDs. Ping me on steam when playing Phantoms. Played some matches with [MENTION=158584]DVJex[/MENTION]. This game looks promising.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 4, 2014)

Try league of legends !! I know you guys like Dota 2 too much to abandon it but try it once !
You will like it ! Only 3.1 GB from Garena


----------



## DDIF (May 4, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> I won't be active in PDs. Ping me on steam when playing Phantoms. Played some matches with [MENTION=158584]DVJex[/MENTION]. This game looks promising.


Yeah, saw you playing.
Anyway guys. I've finished setting up my dedicated server box. With my upload speed I can easily host games for 10 - 12 people for most games.
Right Now I have these servers installed:
*
1. Insurgency
2. Left 4 Dead 2 Vanilla
3. Counter Strike: GO
*
So you can consider any of these games for next playdate and we will be fine.
Also if there are enough players for a game I am willing to install another servers too.


----------



## adityak469 (May 4, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^yes, just to see who is playing.



i have the european version of GRP


----------



## Nerevarine (May 4, 2014)

So do I ^


----------



## adityak469 (May 4, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> So do I ^



you use it as a non steam game?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 4, 2014)

No, its on steam itself


----------



## adityak469 (May 4, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> So do I ^





Nerevarine said:


> No, its on steam itself



no i mean i have the european standalone version. Its not on steam.


----------



## Anorion (May 4, 2014)

^whats ur IGN?


----------



## adityak469 (May 4, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^whats ur IGN?



IGN = in game name, right?
i didn't play much, so i don't actually remember it must be adityak469 or waynexoxobatman987.


----------



## anirbandd (May 4, 2014)

today is GRAW or TA?


----------



## snap (May 4, 2014)

if TA then i can play. Can someone pm the links for GRAW2 how is the game?


----------



## DDIF (May 4, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> no i mean i have the european standalone version. Its not on steam.



Every Asian and European has the EU version bro, so chill and join your fellows.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 4, 2014)

L4d2 would be good coz I got it on giveaway.


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> today is GRAW or TA?


None, actually on Sunday we Played Ghost Recon Phantoms a lot. PD is usually for 1 day only when I prepare for it. 



snap said:


> if TA then i can play. Can someone pm the links for GRAW2 how is the game?



CYPM.



tanmaymohan said:


> L4d2 would be good coz I got it on giveaway.


It can be done specially after [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] have arranged dedicated server for us, maybe next PD, for now Download GRAW 2, if you need links then contact me.


----------



## Desmond (May 5, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> L4d2 would be good coz I got it on giveaway.



Only 4 people can play. What is the use?

I know that the rest can play as the zombies, but what fun is that?


----------



## DVJex (May 6, 2014)

^ Playing as infected is fun. And if ping is good, we can go play in modded 16 player servers.



gameranand said:


> for now Download GRAW 2, if you need links then contact me.


<Padding>


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2014)

^^ cypm.


----------



## DDIF (May 6, 2014)

First of all guys stay concentrated on Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2, download it and download hamanchi.
Second, we have never seen more than four people playing with us in GRP or any other game. Most people commit but never come. We can mod the server if there are enough people.


----------



## hsr (May 6, 2014)

Downloading GRP as I type this, very very long since I tried an fps, but what the hell I need to kill time!
Expect a Recon/Support guy soon


----------



## DDIF (May 6, 2014)

hsr said:


> Downloading GRP as I type this, very very long since I tried an fps, but what the hell I need to kill time!
> Expect a Recon/Support guy soon


It is not a *FPS*, it is *TPS*, though it does change to FPS view.
Download it, we really need a support/recon with team-play spirit.\
P.S: *Left 4 Dead 2 co-op going on right now, join at snippped*


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2014)

Thanks to [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]
We played L4D 2 a lot, nearly for 2.5 hrs on his dedicated server, very good experience, less than 100 pings. Due to Power cut Mani joined in later stage but nearly all the time we had 4 man team with us. And man it was awesome, although we were not able to complete the level, that Gas can level was too hard for us, attempted it many times but died all the time. 
Wasn't able to take much screenshots, I have a terrible memory, Mani did asked me to but I forgot. Sorry [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] for that.

Yeah I know right, [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] is fat.  I called him Mota all the time in game also. 
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2938/14124302745_82f6a23015_b.jpg

Stand Still now, time for a pic. 
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2921/14124300575_717df119c4_b.jpg

I would die again and again to get healed by this gal. 
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7317/14144361353_cc09020a2c_b.jpg


----------



## adityak469 (May 7, 2014)

gameranand said:
			
		

> I would die again and again to get healed by this gal.


  but i'm not a girl xP and btw tommorow l4d2 again?


----------



## kunalht (May 7, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Thanks to [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]
> We played L4D 2 a lot, nearly for 2.5 hrs on his dedicated server, very good experience, less than 100 pings. Due to Power cut Mani joined in later stage but nearly all the time we had 4 man team with us. And man it was awesome, although we were not able to complete the level, that Gas can level was too hard for us, attempted it many times but died all the time.
> Wasn't able to take much screenshots, I have a terrible memory, Mani did asked me to but I forgot. Sorry [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] for that.
> 
> Yeah I know right, [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] is fat.  I called him Mota all the time in game also.



 It was awesome fun!!!


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> but i'm not a girl xP and btw tommorow l4d2 again?



Will have to ask [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] about that. After all he is the owner of server.


----------



## DDIF (May 7, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Will have to ask [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] about that. After all he is the owner of server.


 [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] No problem amigo, anytime. Just tell me. But if there is power cut the I won't be able to join.


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> but i'm not a girl xP and btw tommorow l4d2 again?



So you on for L4D 2 tonight ??


----------



## hsr (May 7, 2014)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/183519-tdf-game-backup-vault.html

Guys, please take a look at this 
 [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]


----------



## adityak469 (May 7, 2014)

gameranand said:


> So you on for L4D 2 tonight ??



yep.why won't i? It was an awesome experience after a long time


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> yep.why won't i? It was an awesome experience after a long time



OK good. Add me on Steam. My ID in my Signature and I'll ping you when [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] opens up the server.


----------



## adityak469 (May 7, 2014)

gameranand said:


> OK good. Add me on Steam. My ID in my Signature and I'll ping you when [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] opens up the server.



ok i'll add you i an hour. 

- - - Updated - - -

and do you guys play on gameranger? I have an idea for a RTS game, i used to play it a long time ago, it was beautiful. 8 players can play in a game 

Game Name - Rise of Nations+Thrones and Patriots Expansion


----------



## anirbandd (May 7, 2014)

why wont you guys play L4D2 on tor-rent game client?

its only about 2GB, and everyone can join in.. i want to join. 

downloading ~8GB on steam is too much for me.


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2014)

*UPDATE*

For the guys who have downloaded GRAW or will DL this game for the next playdate, here are the instructions
1. Download the game
2. Download Hamachi (Hamachi DL Link)
3. Install Hamchi
4. How to run Run Games using Hamachi in Win 8 or 7  Follow the instructions and configure your PC as per this link.



*We will play L4D2 again at around 7 PM today. If someone wants to join they are welcome. Ping me or  [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] on Steam for IP*.


----------



## anirbandd (May 7, 2014)

gameranand said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> For the guys who have downloaded GRAW or will DL this game for the next playdate, here are the instructions
> 1. Download the game
> ...



Better post this in the first post [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]


----------



## kunalht (May 7, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Better post this in the first post [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]



Done!!!


----------



## DVJex (May 8, 2014)

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]
 What mod do you have for Nick?


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2014)

Alright guys......
*UPDATE*

We will do a test for GRAW 2 at 7 PM today so that on PD we don't face any problems, so everyone who has this game please follow the instruction from my previous post and be ready and online on Steam at 7 PM. We just need to make sure game runs and connects properly, testing will only take several minutes. Please be ready. 

- - - Updated - - -



DVJex said:


> [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]
> What mod do you have for Nick?



See L4D 2 thread.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 8, 2014)

aisa gamewa khelte ho tumloga jo mere pass hain nehi


----------



## anirbandd (May 8, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Alright guys......
> *UPDATE*
> 
> We will do a test for GRAW 2 at 7 PM today so that on PD we don't face any problems, so everyone who has this game please follow the instruction from my previous post and be ready and online on Steam at 7 PM. We just need to make sure game runs and connects properly, testing will only take several minutes. Please be ready.



will the testing continue till after 9pm?? i'd like to join in.


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> will the testing continue till after 9pm?? i'd like to join in.



We won't play the game actually, we will just connect and disconnect, will see if the game works properly for everyone who is going to join in PD or not. Me and [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] have already checked it and it works, need to test with other members now.


----------



## anirbandd (May 8, 2014)

well, how about an actual game before the PD??


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> well, how about an actual game before the PD??



Will have to ask ManiDhillon about this, he is the one who hosts the server for us in these games.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 8, 2014)

f**k ! another game these guys gonna play which either will not be an f2p, or even if, is a typically big download or both *feeling left out*


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2014)

Haha...Not really just 3.5 GB Download size and its more or less a FUP for this PD anyway, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Anorion (May 8, 2014)

FUP no, F2P
we not gonna be playing this game for some time?


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2014)

Anorion said:


> FUP no, F2P
> we not gonna be playing this game for some time?



Do not worry ma man.....we will play it all night long for 2 days if you want.


----------



## DDIF (May 8, 2014)

Okay, guys I am going to host GRAW2 soon, I will be on Steam and get your Hamachi ready and ping me or  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] on Steam. We will send you the Hamachi network id and password to join.
When the game ask you to download patch, select *NO.*
Going to e online on Steam in T minus 20 minutes. Good Luck Ghosts.
PS: We can play as long as there are people playing with us or as long as power lasts.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 8, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Okay, guys I am going to host GRAW2 soon, I will be on Steam and get your Hamachi ready and ping me or  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] on Steam. We will send you the Hamachi network id and password to join.
> When the game ask you to download patch, select *NO.*
> Going to e online on Steam in T minus 20 minutes. Good Luck Ghosts.
> PS: We can play as long as there are people playing with us or as long as power lasts.



is this game available in steam?

- - - Updated - - -



sam_738844 said:


> is this game available in steam?



yes its there, 10$


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2014)

^^It become paid game now?!?!?
It was free to play afaik


----------



## Anorion (May 8, 2014)

Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2 is paid, Ghost Recon Phantoms is free


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 8, 2014)

Ready


----------



## hsr (May 8, 2014)

Amazon tells me it's 179/- Is that the same thing?


----------



## DDIF (May 9, 2014)

hsr said:


> Amazon tells me it's 179/- Is that the same thing?



Yes!! Thats the same. For 180/- its a must have deal. Buy it and install it. We are gonna play it much.


----------



## Piyush (May 9, 2014)

Any major difference between GRP and GRAW?


----------



## anirbandd (May 9, 2014)

great fun last night!!  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION],  [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION], [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] (even though you couldnt play  )  [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]..

lookign forward to play today also..


----------



## Anorion (May 9, 2014)

We going to play test match of GRAW 2 in 10, [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] is hosting, just follow first post steps on hamachi and join us in steam group voice chat. my id on steam is undeadslasher, [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]'s id is kunalht.


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2014)

And mine is well see my signature.


----------



## DDIF (May 9, 2014)

Played some matches of *Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2* with  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION], [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] .
It was awesome and real fun. Anyone else who have it installed can ping us to set-up Hamachi.
Here are some Screenshots:


Spoiler



*manidhillon.com/screenshots/graw/Graw-0.jpg
*manidhillon.com/screenshots/graw/Graw-1.jpg
*manidhillon.com/screenshots/graw/Graw-2.jpg
*manidhillon.com/screenshots/graw/Graw-3.jpg
*manidhillon.com/screenshots/graw/Graw-4.jpg
*manidhillon.com/screenshots/graw/Graw-5.jpg
*manidhillon.com/screenshots/graw/Graw-6.jpg



More coming soon.
Match is still going on.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 9, 2014)

Please play tomorrow also


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Please play tomorrow also



That we will...Tomorrow is PD afterall...today id just testing and we are having fun doing that.


----------



## kunalht (May 10, 2014)

*
We are going to start PD at 7:30. 
Come online on steam and ping me or [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] or   [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] for server info.
*


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2014)

Guys PD is going on.....Having a blast. 
Around 6-8 guys with voice chat on, its awesome.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 10, 2014)

Some screenies :


*i.imgur.com/vRDxPsX.png

*i.imgur.com/f1TRI9Y.jpg

*i.imgur.com/sCu1stn.jpg

*i.imgur.com/5aZtgXs.png


----------



## anirbandd (May 10, 2014)

awesome fun with [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] ,  [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION],  [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION],  [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION], [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] !!

GRAW2


----------



## kunalht (May 10, 2014)

Awesome fun on this playdate. Went really great. We will play tomorrow night again.
I am thinking that as some of you were unable to download and set it up fo this playdate, we will host this again next week.
Attendees were  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]   [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION],  [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]  [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] [MENTION=73844] gameranand [/MENTION],   [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]
Here are some screenshots for you:


Spoiler



Here is me getting snipe killed by   [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/graw/Graw-7.jpg

Here is same fate for  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/graw/Graw-8.jpg

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/graw/Graw-9.jpg

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/graw/Graw-10.jpg

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/graw/Graw-11.jpg

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/graw/Graw-12.jpg

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/graw/Graw-13.jpg

 *kunalht.com/Screenshots/5.jpg 

 *kunalht.com/Screenshots/3.jpg 

 *kunalht.com/Screenshots/4.jpg


----------



## DDIF (May 10, 2014)

Really guys after COD4, it was the first playdate that I really enjoyed.
Talking on steam while killing you guys and listening to   [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] whine about   [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] 's ping was all great.
I really enjoyed it. And ready to play this game anytime you peeps are there. Played for almost 4 hours and didn't even knew such time has passed.
To easily recognize each other, *DDIF is me. [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] is ancientMarine, [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION] is BlackBox , [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] is ShootyBangBang*


----------



## anirbandd (May 10, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Really guys after COD4, it was the first playdate that I really enjoyed.
> Talking on steam while killing you guys and listening to   [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] whine about   [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] 's ping was all great.
> *I really enjoyed it. And ready to play this game anytime you peeps are there. Played for almost 4 hours and didn't even knew such time has passed.*
> To easily recognize each other, *DDIF is me. [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] is ancientMariner, [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION] is BlackBox , [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] is ShootyBangBang*



Same here!!


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Really guys after COD4, it was the first playdate that I really enjoyed.
> Talking on steam while killing you guys and listening to   [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] whine about   [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] 's ping was all great.
> I really enjoyed it. And ready to play this game anytime you peeps are there. Played for almost 4 hours and didn't even knew such time has passed.
> To easily recognize each other, *DDIF is me. [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] is ancientMarine, [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION] is BlackBox , [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] is ShootyBangBang*



Hey come on I was not wrong either, because of the ping, anyone who killed him will get killed until and unless we killed him from behind.

*And hey let alone winning and loosing but, I was the best backstabbing biyach in the game. *


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 11, 2014)

And me : Just loitering around the map to get killed or spawn kill someone. The lowest scorer


----------



## anirbandd (May 11, 2014)

ME?

im the sniper without the sniper rifle. 

sniped [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] , [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] , @Anorion and [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] numerous times, over long distances.


----------



## kunalht (May 11, 2014)

We played for 6 hrs today.... 



Spoiler



Here is  [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] getting sniped and with a fair warning by  [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/graw/Graw-14.jpg

Here is our co-op campaign sniping.

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/graw/Graw-15.jpg

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/graw/Graw-16.jpg



- - - Updated - - -

We are playing GRAW 2 now.
Come join us!!


----------



## Anorion (May 12, 2014)

www.fearcombat.org ??


----------



## DDIF (May 12, 2014)

Same $h!t again, real fun guys. Thanks for playing.
I am in for GRAW2, GRP, L4D2, CSGO, Rainbow Six Vegas 2 and Insurgency anytime.
If you need me to buy or install any other game, just message me.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 12, 2014)

I have GRP,GRAW2 and L4D2 ready


----------



## anirbandd (May 12, 2014)

my Rainbox Six is on download. will be completed by tomorrow morning. i can play GRAW2 today.


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2014)

If you guys are playing GRP this weekend, then I'm all set


----------



## anirbandd (May 12, 2014)

Anorion said:


> www.fearcombat.org ??



download size??


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2014)

If I get a good deal on GRAW, I'l get it too


----------



## anirbandd (May 12, 2014)

Piyush said:


> If I get a good deal on GRAW, I'l get it too



there was a good deal on amazon where GRAW2 was being sold for Rs180..


----------



## Anorion (May 12, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> download size??


1.3 gb


----------



## kunalht (May 12, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> ME?
> 
> im the sniper without the sniper rifle.
> 
> sniped [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] , [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] , @Anorion and [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] numerous times, over long distances.



Hmmmm........



Spoiler



Ping vale Uncle!!!


----------



## anirbandd (May 12, 2014)

Anorion said:


> 1.3 gb



that i can download.. anyone played this already?? 

can we have some feedback on the gameplay in multiplayer?

more importantly, does it have LAN support so that we can play it through hamachi?



kunalht said:


> Hmmmm........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



say whatever you want, truth is I owned y'all last night. 4-5 straight wins. 

and sniping with a M416 with only combat sights is a skill. [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] was out with that .50Cal sniper, with huge zoom, busting our collective arses from long distances.. i was doing the same with only a rifle. 

shame on thee.


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> that i can download.. anyone played this already??
> 
> can we have some feedback on the gameplay in multiplayer?
> 
> ...



Thats your definition of owning.


----------



## DDIF (May 12, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> say whatever you want, truth is I owned y'all last night. 4-5 straight wins.
> and sniping with a M416 with only combat sights is a skill. [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] was out with that .50Cal sniper, with huge zoom, busting our collective arses from long distances.. i was doing the same with only a rifle.
> 
> shame on thee.


Shame on thee. Sniping in a small map with only one bullet, where everyone is running and gunning with assault rifles, is not a small feat. And then there is your BrahamaAstra (ping), that is solely your winning factor.
The true competition, will be on my server, anytime.


Spoiler



Ping wale uncle ROFL


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 12, 2014)

Best parts of these playdates : 1.BSOD 
2.Backstabbers
3.Ping vale uncle
4.constant whirring fan sounds


----------



## DDIF (May 12, 2014)

^^ +1


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 12, 2014)

Who the hell is Ping wale Uncle ?


----------



## DDIF (May 13, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Who the hell is Ping wale Uncle ?



To know that you must join the elite team on GRAW2 players. It's the greatest secret.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 13, 2014)

^ Cant for the time being ...


----------



## Anorion (May 13, 2014)

^it's anirbandd. don't want to say much about it, but you join us on a good server for tom clancy rainbow six vegas 2 

also best thing about play date was 

1. admin is always right.
2. when in doubt, refer to 1.



anirbandd said:


> more importantly, does it have LAN support so that we can play it through hamachi?



yes.


----------



## kunalht (May 13, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Best parts of these playdates : 1.BSOD
> 2.Backstabbers
> 3.Ping vale uncle
> 4.constant whirring fan sounds



lol BSOD!!
Best playdate ever(in PD 2.0).....


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Best parts of these playdates : 1.BSOD
> 2.Backstabbers
> 3.Ping vale uncle
> 4.constant whirring fan sounds



1. Its not BSOD its BASOD.  
2. Yeah thats me.
3. LOL Uncle, but he does look like Uncle. 
4. Thats you. 


Anorion said:


> ^it's anirbandd. don't want to say much about it, but you join us on a good server for tom clancy rainbow six vegas 2
> 
> also best thing about play date was
> 
> ...



The Famous [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] dialogue, actually it was inherited from L4D2 PD.


kunalht said:


> lol BSOD!!
> Best playdate ever(in PD 2.0).....


I agree with that. Best PD evahhhh....


----------



## anirbandd (May 13, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Shame on thee. Sniping in a small map with only one bullet, where everyone is running and gunning with assault rifles, is not a small feat. And then there is your BrahamaAstra (ping), that is solely your winning factor.
> The true competition, will be on my server, anytime.
> 
> 
> ...



Shame on all of thee. 

we played on *your* server last night.. do you have the screenshots of the deathmatch results?? 

and i already told you that you are good with the sniper rifle. 
what i am saying is that i am at a par with you on LONG distances as well as short distances with an assault rifle with a combat scope. 

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Thats your definition of owning.



yep.. i dont play much on LAN.. so thats my "definition"

whats is the internet definition?

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> yes.



how is the gameplay on mulitplayer??


----------



## flyingcow (May 13, 2014)

hue hue hue guys my exams are over finally, what game are we going to play next? i missed the graw pd


----------



## DDIF (May 13, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> hue hue hue guys my exams are over finally, what game are we going to play next? i missed the graw pd



Check the first post kid.


----------



## anirbandd (May 13, 2014)

[MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] will join for Vegas 2 today. 

btw, PM the patch link here or on steam.


----------



## kunalht (May 13, 2014)

9 PM rainbow six vegas 2....


----------



## flyingcow (May 13, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Check the first post kid.


thank


----------



## anirbandd (May 13, 2014)

kunalht said:


> 9 PM rainbow six vegas 2....


----------



## ariftwister (May 13, 2014)




----------



## flyingcow (May 13, 2014)




----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2014)

SO how many are going to join in Rainbow ??
The members I do know are
1. Me
2.  [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]
3.  [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]
4. [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]
5.  [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION]

Anyone else ??


----------



## anirbandd (May 13, 2014)

ooooh yeah im am gonna join!!

but i need to install it and patch it up.. 

PS: [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] : the link you posted in the steam chat last night didnt work.  it was for the 1.03 patch...


----------



## DDIF (May 13, 2014)

kunalht said:


> 9 PM rainbow six vegas 2....



Make it 8.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 13, 2014)

[MENTION=158674]flyingcow[/MENTION] school or college ?


----------



## flyingcow (May 13, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> [MENTION=158674]flyingcow[/MENTION] school or college ?


preschool...kidding, college


----------



## Anorion (May 13, 2014)

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION], even I am there


----------



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2014)

are you guys playing on legit steam ?


----------



## Pasapa (May 13, 2014)

^is there a non legit steam available?


----------



## anirbandd (May 13, 2014)

[MENTION=158674]flyingcow[/MENTION] : we are playing.. why are you not here??


----------



## flyingcow (May 13, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> [MENTION=158674]flyingcow[/MENTION] : we are playing.. why are you not here??


i dont have the game yet..im still downloading GRAW2, then ill download rainbow six


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 13, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> preschool...kidding, college



cool ! I am still in school ...


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2014)

Played a lot with   [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION].   [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION] and    [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION].....It was really sad that    [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] could not join us because of powercut but he started the dedicated server for us so we could play. Thanks a lot   [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] for enabling us to play, but at first he cursed us a lot. 
When playing Co-Op, whenever we said someone is at bottom then   [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] will just run to them and me   [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION] have shout "Shooty wapas aa, cover me reh, wapas aa". When Me and   [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION] will die then   [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] will simply find the safest place to Hide until one of us will respawn, it was truly Epic. 

Here are some screenies, I won most of the rounds but whats a winning when    [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] is not playing. 


Spoiler



*farm3.staticflickr.com/2904/14179244422_f723466b39_b.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2936/14181870504_34d68cae11_b.jpg

This is Co-Op Terrorist Hunt,   [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION] prevailed.
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2928/14202004983_d0bdbff62b_b.jpg

Finally   [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] on top even though we lost the mission. 
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7360/14181876554_3e6a9fe822_b.jpg

This is Co-Op where I am on top. 
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7377/14181875884_39d3c20e03_b.jpg

Now a couple Deathmatch scores. 
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7354/14202003703_02f9cf4566_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5473/13995225918_e9219eeb4e_b.jpg


----------



## Desmond (May 14, 2014)

We should plan 4-5 games for future playdates. This way people will know in advance and prepare accordingly.


----------



## anirbandd (May 14, 2014)

whats the use?? 

only a few poeple come.. all this planning and things, and only 5-6 guys, at max, turn up.

- - - Updated - - -

but if you do wanna know, yes, we are palnnign for that too.. 

me and  [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] will try out Day of Defeat today for LAN playability.. then maybe as  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] suggested, FearCombat..

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Played a lot with   [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION].  [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION] and   [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION].....It was really sad that    [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] could not join us because of powercut but he started the dedicated server for us so we could play. Thanks a lot    [MENTION=129278]man[/MENTION]hiDhillon for enabling us to play, but at first he cursed us a lot.
> When playing Co-Op, whenever we said someone is at bottom then   [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] will just run to them and me  [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION] have shout "Shooty wapas aa, cover me reh, wapas aa". When Me and  [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION] will die then   [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] will simply find the safest place to Hide until one of us will respawn, it was truly Epic.



i couldnt even play


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> i couldnt even play



Yeah sad for you.....we really did tried to work it out for ya, maybe today [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] would be able to troubleshoot the problem, after all he is the Admin and Admin is always right.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 14, 2014)

Why don't you guys decide on 1 game and play it for quite a while , I downloaded Tribes Ascend and you guys only played it for like 2 hours .  Everyone cant download new games every week , neither do I have the bandwidth nor the hard disk space to accommodate new games every week as it is quite painful to delete games when I have already downloaded in my 512 kbps internet . When this PD 2.0 started I advised new game every couple of weeks or 1 month (making it like an event) . New games every week wont get that much participation , remember the first round of PD quake 3 and TMNF got a healthy number of players as it was not just some sudden announcement but was discussed and everyone was made to know which games were being played . 

Just my


----------



## Desmond (May 14, 2014)

Then it would be better to have a monthly Playdate. One game whole month.


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> We should plan 4-5 games for future playdates. This way people will know in advance and prepare accordingly.





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Then it would be better to have a monthly Playdate. One game whole month.


We notified all (including you) three weeks in advance about GRAW2 playdate. Even a person with 128 kbps bandwidth can download 3 GB in that much time. You excuse for skipping the download/playdate please?
4-5 games in future ?? Seriously ?? We haven't arranged a single playdate with DL size more than 3-4 GB. I think 1 week is more than enough to DL that amount of data. 



rajatGod512 said:


> Why don't you guys decide on 1 game and play it for quite a while , I downloaded Tribes Ascend and you guys only played it for like 2 hours .  Everyone cant download new games every week , neither do I have the bandwidth nor the hard disk space to accommodate new games every week as it is quite painful to delete games when I have already downloaded in my 512 kbps internet . When this PD 2.0 started I advised new game every couple of weeks or 1 month (making it like an event) . New games every week wont get that much participation , remember the first round of PD quake 3 and TMNF got a healthy number of players as it was not just some sudden announcement but was discussed and everyone was made to know which games were being played . Just my


Read the same I replied to   [MENTION=5007]DeSmOnD dAvId[/MENTION] . We are playing GRAW2 for three weeks now, next playdate is still GRAW2, how much have you downloaded?
Also I said in very beginning that there will be a Rainbow 6 Vegas 2 PD soon but no one has downloaded that as well......nowadays we are playing that.

Why I always change the game we play every week ?? Its simple really, to keep things refreshed. I don't want anyone to get bored with just one game....so we keep changing it and we also keep the mind about the bandwidth and System requirements of the games as well. No game that we have decided have high requirements or DL size at all. I don't think that its really hard to download 4-5 games for playdates because after all the games have been completed we will recycle them anyway but no one shows the interest at all. In TA PD only 4 people joined including me. I mean seriously WTF.....that is the definition of PD ?? 4 people ?? I can arrange that anytime from my Steam friends, I am sorry if I am being aggressive and all but I expected more from TDF guys that this. Finally in GRAW 2 we are having 6-7 people so we decided to run it again. So I am not seeing what is the problem with guys. I am stating again that after GRAW 2 we will have Rainbow Six Vegas 2 PD or the Fear Combat as suggested by Anorion...RSV2 is 4.5 GB DL and FC is just around 1 GN so please Download them and GRAW 2 to attend future PDs.
The problem is everyone talk about playing but only a few are there to play. Even if you start downloading right now, you could play with us tomorrow. Please show you dedication and download it, we will be more than happy to have more players.


----------



## anirbandd (May 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Yeah sad for you.....we really did tried to work it out for ya, maybe today [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] would be able to troubleshoot the problem, after all he is the Admin and Admin is always right.



All-fvckin-ways 

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> We notified all (including you) three weeks in advance about GRAW2 playdate. Even a person with 128 kbps bandwidth can download 3 GB in that much time. You excuse for skipping the download/playdate please?
> 
> 
> Read the same I replied to [MENTION=5007]DeSmOnD dAvId[/MENTION] . We are playing GRAW2 for three weeks now, next playdate is still GRAW2, how much have you downloaded?
> ...



even in the whatsapp group we let all of you know..

and only a few [Mani, Me, Kunal, sometimes Tanmay] talk about joining games. others just yap about 'these these' games should be played..

after all, unless all of you guys are actually there, its just useless talk..


----------



## DDIF (May 14, 2014)

^^       [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] my words exactly and      [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] you are right, we even notified on WhatsApp group also.
Now I don't wanna sound impolite neither I am targeting anyone specifically. But I wanna ask you Desomnd that how many times have I messaged you on Steam about joining a game only to be either ignored or to get "I don't have this" and in one minute I will see you in DOTA2.
I knew some of you guys have older systems thats why I advised       [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] about GRAW2 and games like that because they are graphically good but not much resource hungry.
Now you all can see that       [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] and       [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] posted numerous time in the thread about future playdates so one can download them in advanced but did any one heed?
No one. I get it that everyone wants their favorite game to be played as PD but guess what even then others won't join. Point is why is everyone posting something if someone is not going to join?
Just tell that I won't be joining this/that game because I don't like it, so I will attend the next playdate.
*I effing hate TMNF and DOTA2*, so I will never be joining that, whats the problem in admitting it. I will be happy to join any other FPS or RPG for PD.
I politely wanna present to you guys *only four* points to follow:

*1. Do you wanna play GRAW2/Rainbow Six Vegas 2?
2. If answer is YES then why haven't you download any yet?
3. If answer is NO then what is the point of trolling?
4. If you are unsure, please go to #1.*

I am really sorry if I sounded rude. Just my ranting.


----------



## Desmond (May 14, 2014)

The reason I haven't downloaded GRAW2 is because I don't have the funds to buy it now. Also, I feel a moral dilemma about downloading *cough*. 

But I will try to hit the next playdate as best as I can. 

- - - Updated - - -



ManiDhillon said:


> ^^      [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] my words exactly and     [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] you are right, we even notified on WhatsApp group also.
> Now I don't wanna sound impolite neither I am targeting anyone specifically. But I wanna ask you Desomnd that how many times have I messaged you on Steam about joining a game only to be either ignored or to get "I don't have this" and in one minute I will see you in DOTA2.
> I knew some of you guys have older systems thats why I advised      [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] about GRAW2 and games like that because they are graphically good but not much resource hungry.
> Now you all can see that      [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] and      [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] posted numerous time in the thread about future playdates so one can download them in advanced but did any one heed?
> ...



Well, I HAVE Dota 2, that's why I can play that at any time.

Also, my deepest apologies, but I never wanted to ignore your messages. However, because I work in shifts, I turn on my PC and then go to sleep. When I wake up, I see your messages but you are online. Therefore, I don't see the point of replying since the game that you were inviting me for might have already ended.


----------



## DDIF (May 14, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The reason I haven't downloaded GRAW2 is because I don't have the funds to buy it now.


It is on amazon.in for INR 284/- , still having funds problem? Last week it was available for INR 180/- and this was even posted in this thread.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Also, I feel a moral dilemma about downloading *cough*.


Oh really, I know you have never downloaded any *cough* versions before. Remember COD4?
GRAW2 can be played without cracking and without using CD key on LAN.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Also, my deepest apologies, but I never wanted to ignore your messages. However, because I work in shifts, I turn on my PC and then go to sleep. When I wake up, I see your messages but you are online. Therefore, I don't see the point of replying since the game that you were inviting me for might have already ended.


No need to apologize, but rather than being silent or thinking a simple yes/no is good.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Well, I HAVE Dota 2, that's why I can play that at any time.


If you wanna play with us, you gotta download/buy games other than DOTA2, so I guess you either need to skip your dilemma or need to loosen up some dough.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> But I will try to hit the next playdate as best as I can.


Next playdate is still GRAW2, the playdate after that will be either Rainbow Six Vegas 2 or Day Of Defeat Source, download then.
*You have been officially notified.*

Sorry again if I am rude but I am feeling a bit of irritation.
  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION], thats like a real mod. You are right.


----------



## Anorion (May 14, 2014)

what's happening here
let's just be nice and rational, we will try to solve these problem

     [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION], tribes ascend didn't work for a few people. This was a bummer. In the week leading up to tribes ascend, only gameranand, and snap played. It's a good game, hang on to it. At least I will play more of it, others might decide to revisit it. Additionally, it requires in game currency to host matches, which is not suitable for Hamachi-LAN play. 

why are so many games being announced... we are looking at preference of those who ready to join and play. we have steam group discussion almost every night. There have been playdates of GRAW2, Tribes Ascend, Left 4 Dead 2, Rainbow Six Vegas 2, TMNF... but overlapping groups joined all of these, and always one or two people missed out on some games. We have clan and game in GRP too, but not sure if that's a playdate or not. we gonna continue playing most of the games, these are all good games, and there are only a handful of such titles which fit our requirements anyway. 

We have been trying actually few games, even left GRAW2 as playdate for additional week so everyone can get and join, instead of changing it again this week only to rainbow six. 

   [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] do something for rainbow 6

PS, tried loadout it was fun, what is good hybrid rts + fps LAN multiplayer game that will keep both DOTA guys and FPS likers happy?


----------



## ariftwister (May 14, 2014)

^ Playing R6V2 was never more fun than playing with you guys especially [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] [MENTION=511]kunal[/MENTION] [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]. 

And I support rajatGod512 comment, I was able to play with you guys because I had the game already not because I could download in that time. 

Also we should switch games genre. All the games we played were shooting vs only one racing game. There are some good RTS LAN game too.

The pd of q3 and tmnf got many players because it's very less in size. So let's give preference to small games too. So guys like limited bandwidth also join.


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> ^ Playing R6V2 was never more fun than playing with you guys especially [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] [MENTION=511]kunal[/MENTION] [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION].
> 
> And I support rajatGod512 comment, I was able to play with you guys because I had the game already not because I could download in that time.
> 
> ...



Well we can't arrange for playdates of games which a single person have, now can we ?? It just happened by chance. Also size of any games that we have decided is less than 5 GB which I don't think is too much, I mean if you can't even DL 4-5 games for Playdates alone to play with friends then sorry, I can't do anything about it.
*If your downoad speed is 64 KB/s (512 kbps) and you download for 1 hour everyday then you can download 3 GB in 15 days. Only one hour a day, is it too much to ask???*


OK About switching genre, TA is a completely different that your typical FPS so I suggested and decided to go on with it only to see very less activity. As for RTS LAN games please do suggest the game names because I can't find much games of these genres which are acceptable and supports LAN.

So Q3 and TMNF have less size but we don't have so many small games now, also all the games which are small are not worth playable in MP at all so we have to keep that in mind as well not just the size element.

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> what's happening here
> let's just be nice and rational, we will try to solve these problem
> 
> [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION], tribes ascend didn't work for a few people. This was a bummer. In the week leading up to tribes ascend, only gameranand, and snap played. It's a good game, hang on to it. At least I will play more of it, others might decide to revisit it. Additionally, it requires in game currency to host matches, which is not suitable for Hamachi-LAN play.
> ...



OK TA PD was a bummer. As for Game currency I think we already did good by crashing an empty server so I don't see that as a problem at all.

People here just asked to give game names for 4-5 games ahead. I just gave 2 game names to DL.

We are already having FPS games, as for RTS, please do suggest me games because I don't know many games that supports LAN, will search them myself also.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 14, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> I politely wanna present to you guys *only four* points to follow:
> 
> *1. Do you wanna play GRAW2/Rainbow Six Vegas 2?
> 2. If answer is YES then why haven't you download any yet?
> ...



1.I Can join in any *1* of them .
2.Because I am downloading L4D2 and other stuff .
3.See pt 2 .
4.see above again


      [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]      [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]      [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] Guys just add an event on Steam Playdate group not everyone uses Whatsapp (I dont) . It is not a matter of just downloading a game and playing it with friends , the point is downloading a new game every week or so , people have other stuff to download too . I downloaded Tribes Ascend and Phantoms but they weren't played a lot . So , I didnt download GRAW2 straight away and neither did I ever commit of joining GRAW2.Moreover I said that we need to announce it properly , make it an event , then only other people would join or else it would be us 5-6 playing every game .


----------



## DDIF (May 14, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> 1.I Can join in any *1* of them .
> 2.Because I am downloading L4D2 and other stuff .
> 3.See pt 2 .
> 4.see above again
> ...



Bro, read the above posts again, we are playing GRAW2 for 3 weeks.!!! And if you not use WhatsApp then how can you explain ignoring the posts and announcements in this thread?
It was announced on First Post and in other replies. And we played GRP a lot and still playing, never see you online.
You never asked us to join, so is it our mistake?

And about your ponits, please you yourself read them and see, I think in first point you wanted to say *"I can't join any 1 of them"*  LOL


----------



## kunalht (May 14, 2014)

If you guys are talking about choosing game, i posted to come online to decide game for next playdate, but that time only me , [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] & [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] were online. So after that time we 3-4 guys decide games without asking others.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 14, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Bro, read the above posts again, we are playing GRAW2 for 3 weeks.!!! It was announced on First Post and in other replies. And we played GRP a lot and still playing, never see you online.
> You never asked us to join, so is it our mistake?
> 
> And about your ponits, please you yourself read them and see, I think in first point you wanted to say *"I can't join any 1 of them"*  LOL



Yeah I know you guys are playing GRAW2 from quite a few days , as I said after playing Phantoms I didnt download it as not many guys joined the GRP events . I am online from 1pm-3pm , 5pm-10pm (10-12 there is power cut scheduled in my city).

I answered the points by thinking them , not in the heat of the moments , I still say I can join in any 1 , if the next PD is going to be R6V2 and you guys commit to play it for quite some time , I will most definitely download it .

- - - Updated - - -

  [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] you never invited me !


----------



## ariftwister (May 14, 2014)

Guys Guys....Chill !!! There's lot of heat outside. I don't want it here also.

Now I've my exams fastly approaching, won't be playing any game for a month. So tell me which games you will play after June 20 So in the mean time I will download that game. As for New game I have no issues because I'm always looking new LAN games to play with my hostel buddies.


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]      [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]      [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] Guys just add an event on Steam Playdate group not everyone uses Whatsapp (I dont) . It is not a matter of just downloading a game and playing it with friends , the point is downloading a new game every week or so , people have other stuff to download too . I downloaded Tribes Ascend and Phantoms but they weren't played a lot . So , I didnt download GRAW2 straight away and neither did I ever commit of joining GRAW2.Moreover I said that we need to announce it properly , make it an event , then only other people would join or else it would be us 5-6 playing every game .



*Please see this*

I had posted the proper announcement on *28th of April and PD for GRAW 2 was on 11 May and 12 May*. I don't know how much more time you guys want to DL a new game of just 3.5 GB. I really can't help it now if I have posted 2 weeks before the PD and still people won't download the damn game. I am really sorry but I can't do anything more than this.


----------



## DDIF (May 14, 2014)

No Comments now!!
I've already said enough. To *OP* and *Anorion, gameranand*, I will join the PDs you decide. Please explain all your duties and stuffs and announcements to these guys yourself. I'm outta thread.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> *Please see this*
> 
> I had posted the proper announcement on 28th of April and PD for GRAW 2 was on 11 May and 12 May. I don't know how much more time you guys want to DL a new game of just 3.5 GB. I really can't help it now if I have posted 2 weeks before the PD and still people won't download the damn game. I am really sorry but I can't anything more than this.



I said I knew about GRAW2 but didn't wanted to participate so kept out of this thread for a while , as you already said in the first post after the first discussion of PD2.0 in voice chat , that those who dont want to join should stay away , so I did same . Now I am only asking that you guys should commit to play R6V2 for some time and revisit the downloaded games , so everyone's time and bandwidth is not wasted .


----------



## Pasapa (May 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> So Q3 and TMNF have less size but we don't have so many small games now, also all the games which are small are not worth playable in MP at all so we have to keep that in mind as well not just the size element.



Well, here ya go *assault.cubers.net/download.html

a MP FPS game that's only around 50 MB which people actually play.. (up to 200 people on peak hours ) 

best part, you can run it on a pc that's 10 years old  and its free 



Spoiler



woo hoo found a small sized game


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> I said I knew about GRAW2 but didn't wanted to participate so kept out of this thread for a while , as you already said in the first post after the first discussion of PD2.0 in voice chat , that those who dont want to join should stay away , so I did same . Now I am only asking that you guys should commit to play R6V2 for some time and revisit the downloaded games , so everyone's time and bandwidth is not wasted .



OK its completely good, no harm done and received.
Well next PD will be *GRAW 2 on 17 and 18 May.*
After that Playdate will be *Rainbow Six Vegas 2 on 24 and 25 May*. So decide what you want to attend and Download accordingly as per your liking. This has been already stated on First post as well.

- - - Updated - - -



Pasapa said:


> Well, here ya go *assault.cubers.net/download.html
> 
> a MP FPS game that's only around 50 MB which people actually play.. (up to 200 people on peak hours )
> 
> ...



I asked for a RTS game not FPS. I think we already have enough FPS games.
1. Quake 3
2. Tribes Ascent (Although it can be played on TPS too and is very different from your typical FPS)
3. Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2
4. Rainbow Six Vegas 2


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> OK its completely good, no harm done and received.
> Well next PD will be *GRAW 2 on 17 and 18 May.*
> After that Playdate will be *Rainbow Six Vegas 2 on 24 and 25 May*. So decide what you want to attend and Download accordingly as per your liking. This has been already stated on First post as well.



Good ... Count me in for Rainbow Six Vegas 2


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Good ... Count me in for Rainbow Six Vegas 2



You are most welcome. Please Download the game and test it before the PD because it might give some problems and last thing we want is troubleshooting problems on the PDs. You can contact [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] or [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] for that. I will be unavailable as I am going to my Village on 16 May, this Friday.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 14, 2014)

^ oh ok


----------



## kunalht (May 14, 2014)

Game :Ghost Recon Advance warfighter 2
Date : 17/18 May
Time : 9 PM 

Game :Rainbow six Vegas 2
Date : 24/25 May
Time : 9 PM


----------



## Anorion (May 14, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> I answered the points by thinking them , not in the heat of the moments , I still say I can join in any 1 , if the next PD is going to be R6V2 and you guys commit to play it for quite some time , I will most definitely download it .



ok, that's great. get it, we def playing for a while today also. We also going to be playing Day of Defeat soon. We are looking for good LAN games that work on everyone's machines, that actually maximum people can play, and also something that everyone likes and is willing to play (phew!) that is why we are trying so many games in rapid succession to see which is best and which sticks. So far almost every game we have tried have not worked on some machines. that bandwidth being wasted thing has already happened to so many on every single game we have decided so far. usually for every game its 2 nights of troubleshooting, about a week of play. tonight will be second night of troubleshooting for rainbow six vegas 2. you, or anyone following thread are most welcome to join in steam, we will be online by 8:30, on voice chat to discuss about pd and check hamachi even if you don't have game.   [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] and   [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] are patiently staying on line and co-ordinating with everyone to get things up and running for everyone.   [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] is kind enough to host servers for us. as of now, this is keeping all of this activity together. 



ariftwister said:


> Now I've my exams fastly approaching, won't be playing any game for a month. So tell me which games you will play after June 20 So in the mean time I will download that game. As for New game I have no issues because I'm always looking new LAN games to play with my hostel buddies.


good luck for that. 

And yeah anyone know really fun LAN games that are easily accessible ?

eddit: oh didnt read past few posts


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2014)

For RTS, please try the original Warcraft 3 + TFT expansion.. It supports LAN, MUCH more noob friendly than AOE and much more variation among the races..
Ill gladly join if you choose to do a PD on W3


----------



## Niilesh (May 14, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> For RTS, please try the original Warcraft 3 + TFT expansion.. It supports LAN, MUCH more noob friendly than AOE and much more variation among the races..
> Ill gladly join if you choose to do a PD on W3


links?


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> For RTS, please try the original Warcraft 3 + TFT expansion.. It supports LAN, MUCH more noob friendly than AOE and much more variation among the races..
> Ill gladly join if you choose to do a PD on W3



PM me the links.


----------



## Anorion (May 14, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Guys just add an event on Steam Playdate group



ok yes.


----------



## aaruni (May 14, 2014)

no homeworld for RTS ?


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2014)

Alrighty fellas I am going to my Village today, will come back in July. I'm gonna miss the playdates and Group chats with [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION], [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION], [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]. Will join PDs in July though.


----------



## kunalht (May 17, 2014)

GWAW 2 starting now!!


----------



## Anorion (May 17, 2014)

and over now


----------



## hsr (May 17, 2014)

Will buy the game once I start my job on 28th then join you guys on GRAW2 and check it out


----------



## kunalht (May 18, 2014)

hsr said:


> Will buy the game once I start my job on 28th then join you guys on GRAW2 and check it out



Great!!


----------



## Anorion (May 23, 2014)

hey guys I was looking for FPS/TPS hybrids, which would be suitable for everyone. didn't find it. 

found instead something else only, it's called Battlezone II LAN edition mod. 



> BZ2LAN is an enhancement to Battlezone 2 configured to function as a standalone game. It's geared towards use in LAN parties and includes many strategy mode refinements, including the ability to trade resources, pilot air units, and command infantry platoons.
> 
> A small file size and a self-contained installations means that the game can be played in libraries and computer labs without affecting the underlying OS in any way -- all that's required is a computer compatible with DirectX 8. The IRC chat option is used as a "lobby" for Internet players, or the LAN your computer is connected to can be scanned for running games.
> 
> A practice mode is included. Be sure to try out all the vehicles and structures! Use your sniper rifle on some allied vehicles to force the occupants out and pilot Constructors, Service Trucks, APCs and even Bombers!



It looks decent with everything on high, has sprawling wide open spaces like tribes, and you have to control units in first person. You can get them to build, collect, attack. You can also shoot and fly yourself in a ship and when it gets destroyed, on foot. Will make gameplay video, but for now, anyone interested in trying it out and playing? 

its less than 120 MB, and the mod is available here


----------



## kunalht (May 23, 2014)

Anorion said:


> hey guys I was looking for FPS/TPS hybrids, which would be suitable for everyone. didn't find it.
> 
> found instead something else only, it's called Battlezone II LAN edition mod.
> 
> ...



Looking good....


----------



## anirbandd (May 23, 2014)

120mb game???


----------



## anirbandd (May 23, 2014)

You are talking about the game itself, and not the mod, right??


----------



## Anorion (May 23, 2014)

no Im talking about the mod, not the game. the mod is a self-contained installation, without the single player campaign and internet multiplayer of the game, but supports the mod's own practice mode and multiplayer LAN play. 

here is gameplay video of the practice mode. didnt upload full resolution 200 mb file, but should give idea of gameplay.


----------



## Anorion (May 24, 2014)

Team Fortress II next time, start downloading those who dont have


----------



## anirbandd (May 25, 2014)

from where? what version??


----------



## Anorion (May 25, 2014)

from steam. latest version.


----------



## anirbandd (May 25, 2014)

cost? f2p?


----------



## DDIF (May 25, 2014)

[MENTION=5007]DeSmOnD dAvId[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION]  [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] ,   [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] ,   [MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=159125]shivakanth.sujit[/MENTION] ,   [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]   [MENTION=213323]ACidBaseD[/MENTION] ,  [MENTION=136474]Allu Azad[/MENTION]
^^ Guys next PlayDate is Team Fortress 2 on 31st May and 1st June. Please confirm who will join.


DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Let's all play a TF2 play date. It's free yet no one started a play date for it.





ACidBaseD said:


> I'm in for *TF2* / D2 / CSGO Playdates.


Your wish came true.


anirbandd said:


> cost? f2p?


Free 2 Play.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 25, 2014)

[MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] ... I am already confirmed joined . (Posted in steam group)


----------



## anirbandd (May 25, 2014)

confirmed joining 

btw, do you know the estimated dl size?

- - - Updated - - -



ManiDhillon said:


> [MENTION=5007]DeSmOnD dAvId[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION]  [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] ,   [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] ,   [MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=159125]shivakanth.sujit[/MENTION] ,   [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]   [MENTION=213323]ACidBaseD[/MENTION] ,  [MENTION=136474]Allu Azad[/MENTION]





all these people came???


----------



## snap (May 25, 2014)

how much is the dl size ?


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 25, 2014)

DL size is big for me
Less days left..


----------



## Anorion (May 25, 2014)

^we will most probably play it on the weekend after that as well 

video from todays playdate

[YOUTUBE]fGAdKban0AU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## anirbandd (May 25, 2014)

damn.. i miss playing


----------



## Anorion (May 25, 2014)

no one interested in trying battlezone II? it had graphics way ahead of its time, one of the criticism was that it didn't run on machines back then. it is not an easy game, and has deep strategy. 
think it will be fun for all those who try it, at least         [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] and me are going to  
just click here to download, unzip then play on hamachi

some more plugging : it is 125 mb, free download, good gfx, multiplayer, lan, rts, fps, vehicular combat (so that is driving also), aerial combat, deathmatch, ctf and race modes, mod friendly and portable installation.

- - - Updated - - -

we just did test run on TF2 server, everything was working perfectly 
*i.imgur.com/mw46KQI.png
this is going to be fun  [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]


----------



## anirbandd (May 25, 2014)

i'll join tonight. 

lets see if i can manage to dl BZII before night, then i can join and try it out too..

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> we just did test run on TF2 server, everything was working perfectly
> *i.imgur.com/mw46KQI.png
> this is going to be fun  [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]





it always is!!


----------



## Desmond (May 25, 2014)

Friggin finally TF2. Can you give server details [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]?


----------



## Desmond (May 25, 2014)

Are there servers even available for Battlezone 2? I have it lying around, one of my favourite games from the 90s.


----------



## Anorion (May 25, 2014)

^oh wow that's awesome. no, the official servers have shut down, but we can play on lan. the tf2 server stopped at 5:30 itself, will post server details of TF2 when we trying next in advance.


----------



## DDIF (May 25, 2014)

Anorion said:


> we just did test run on TF2 server, everything was working perfectly
> this is going to be fun  [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]


After you left, I did some tweaks and tuning. Made server VAC/Pure and cheat-proof to some extent as suggested by Valve. Even changed the motd. 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Friggin finally TF2. Can you give server details [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]?


I can see that you are online right now on steam but busy with Dota 2, so I didn't disturb you but after you are free and I am done cleaning my house I will put up the server again.



anirbandd said:


> i'll join tonight.
> lets see if i can manage to dl BZII before night, then i can join and try it out too..


You will join TF2 or BZ-2 ?


----------



## Desmond (May 25, 2014)

You could ping me. I may be playing Dota 2, but I might not be in a match.


----------



## ACidBaseD (May 25, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> [MENTION=5007]DeSmOnD dAvId[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION]  [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] ,   [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] ,   [MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=159125]shivakanth.sujit[/MENTION] ,   [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]   [MENTION=213323]ACidBaseD[/MENTION] ,  [MENTION=136474]Allu Azad[/MENTION]
> ^^ Guys next PlayDate is Team Fortress 2 on 31st May and 1st June. Please confirm who will join.
> 
> Your wish came true.
> ...



Exam on 2nd June, not sure if i'll be able to make it.


----------



## Anorion (May 25, 2014)

^then don't even try, we will play weekend after that and join for other PDs


----------



## DDIF (May 25, 2014)

*TF2 Server up at IP: [STRIKE]117.197.*.* Port: 27015[/STRIKE]*


```
connect 117.197.*.*:27015
```

*Please check and report ping and any problems.*

--UPDATE--
It was awesome playing with you.


----------



## anirbandd (May 25, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> You will join TF2 or BZ-2 ?



Not anymore.. No power from the last night.. Couldn't dl.


----------



## Niilesh (May 25, 2014)

I will try out battlezone II.


----------



## snap (May 25, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> *TF2 Server up at IP: 117.197.169.124 Port: 27015*
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



still downloading tf2, will be ready till the playdate hopefully


----------



## Anorion (May 26, 2014)

from yesterday's PD

[YOUTUBE]yCDUpewwXvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## snap (May 26, 2014)

never played tf2 before, how noob friendly is it  i mean can i learn it during the playdate


----------



## Anorion (May 26, 2014)

^totally noob friendly, but I suggest play a bit in the days leading up to it to get some good weapons


----------



## DVJex (May 26, 2014)

I'll probably be making it to the TF2 PD. And what happened to the idea of using DoD:S for PDs?



snap said:


> never played tf2 before, how noob friendly is it  i mean can i learn it during the playdate


Most classes are easy.


----------



## Desmond (May 26, 2014)

snap said:


> never played tf2 before, how noob friendly is it  i mean can i learn it during the playdate



Very noob friendly, except the Spy class perhaps.

Also, don't be surprised if you die often.


----------



## DDIF (May 26, 2014)

Team Fortress 2 IP:  117.197.170.198:27015
*Server up till 11:30*


----------



## Anorion (May 26, 2014)

great Im in


----------



## Desmond (May 26, 2014)

[MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION], why don't you give rcon rights to few of us, so that we can change the maps if you are not around?


----------



## DDIF (May 27, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION], why don't you give rcon rights to few of us, so that we can change the maps if you are not around?


I have no problem with that bro but the problem is that apart from [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] and me, no one is actually around most of the time. I will send you the password if you are interested.


----------



## anirbandd (May 27, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> I have no problem with that bro but the *problem is that apart from [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] and me, no one is actually around most of the time.* I will send you the password if you are interested.



true that

- - - Updated - - -

prolly will play from tomorrow night onwards.


----------



## flyingcow (May 27, 2014)

only 2.7 gb downloaded, i cant make it


----------



## anirbandd (May 27, 2014)

^ the pd is on saturday. 

still cant make it??


----------



## Piyush (May 27, 2014)

Half off the people here just do half baked promises I think. If some one is not sure about his participation, then he should not make such promises in the first place.
For eg, I was sure about my Quake pd and I showed up and so did regulars like Anorion, Gameranand, Mani, Kunal, Rajat, Arijit, and few more I dont recall. Then the next playdate I was sure about was GRP but sadly my Laptop adaptor went kaput before the pd and I couldnt participate in. Since then I havent showed up here since the games being played are either not with me or not for my taste.

So.. I am just saying, if you plan to show up, then please do so. People like Mani and Anorion do all the work just for nothing and it must be annoying for them Im pretty sure as well.


----------



## anirbandd (May 27, 2014)

Piyush said:


> So.. I am just saying, if you plan to show up, then please do so. People like Mani and Anorion do all the work just for nothing and it must be annoying for them Im pretty sure as well.



nope, not for nothing.. 

there are the regulars like me, kunal, anand.. we have a fun time 

- - - Updated - - -

i havent seen[heard] and Mani and Ano getting annoyed. 

them dudes cool yo.


----------



## ariftwister (May 27, 2014)

Miss playing with you guys.. But the exams are killing me anyway.


----------



## Desmond (May 27, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Miss playing with you guys.. But the exams are killing me anyway.



WTF are you doing on TDF when you have exams on?


----------



## .jRay. (May 27, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> WTF are you doing on TDF when you have exams on?



Even i have an exam tomorrow..


----------



## ankush28 (May 27, 2014)

Hello guys try this game *pb.tahadi.com/en
If possible arrange pd for this too 
Currently I am playing this game ~4-6 hours daily. Highly addicted


----------



## snap (May 27, 2014)

Team fortress 2 download complete! pretty fun game.


----------



## ariftwister (May 27, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> WTF are you doing on TDF when you have exams on?



What does Exams have to do with TDF? besides I only Study for a few hours..

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]  [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]@anirbandd Blur is a pretty Good racing,action game. Why dont you consider it for Next months PD ?


----------



## kunalht (May 27, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> What does Exams have to do with TDF? besides I only Study for a few hours..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]  [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]@anirbandd Blur is a pretty Good racing,action game. Why dont you consider it for Next months PD ?



Oh game is looking good!


----------



## ariftwister (May 27, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Oh game is looking good!



Looking forward for Blur PD


----------



## kunalht (May 27, 2014)

Yeah!!

- - - Updated - - -

TF2 server up at 117.197.182.62:27015


----------



## snap (May 28, 2014)

so many hours of epicness in tf2


----------



## Anorion (May 28, 2014)

heavy+medic combo is almost invincible

- - - Updated - - -


[YOUTUBE]bVUiF5b-XDk[/YOUTUBE]


today again after 8:00 pm


----------



## snap (May 28, 2014)

tf2 is really fun with atleast 4 guys on each team. Wanted to play more but sadly cant come tonight


----------



## Desmond (May 28, 2014)

Anorion said:


> heavy+medic combo is almost invincible
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I have won so many matches on pub servers as Heavy+Medic. Sometimes, if done correctly, you can spawn camp infinitely.


----------



## RCuber (May 28, 2014)

Yo Waddap!!!


----------



## snap (May 28, 2014)

You guys playing at playdate right?


----------



## anirbandd (May 28, 2014)

Me. 
Play.
Tonight.


----------



## flyingcow (May 28, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Half off the people here just do half baked promises I think. If some one is not sure about his participation, then he should not make such promises in the first place.
> For eg, I was sure about my Quake pd and I showed up and so did regulars like Anorion, Gameranand, Mani, Kunal, Rajat, Arijit, and few more I dont recall. Then the next playdate I was sure about was GRP but sadly my Laptop adaptor went kaput before the pd and I couldnt participate in. Since then I havent showed up here since the games being played are either not with me or not for my taste.
> So.. I am just saying, if you plan to show up, then please do so. People like Mani and Anorion do all the work just for nothing and it must be annoying for them Im pretty sure as well.


yeah i would join every playdate if i could, but some things are unexpected/out of my hands


----------



## Cyberghost (May 28, 2014)

Game : Watch Dogs (Uplay)
Date : 31 MAY
Time : 10 PM


----------



## Desmond (May 28, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Game : Watch Dogs (Uplay)
> Date : 31 MAY
> Time : 10 PM



*i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/101/781/Y0UJC.png


----------



## Nanducob (May 28, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Game : Watch Dogs (Uplay)
> Date : 31 MAY
> Time : 10 PM



*www.scrapbit.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/DSC_5490-1.jpg


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 28, 2014)

ok now everyone will start trollin.........


----------



## Anorion (May 28, 2014)

hey tf2 servers up, just join in if anyone wanna play


----------



## ariftwister (May 28, 2014)

Tf2 can be played via LAN or steam?


----------



## Desmond (May 28, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Tf2 can be played via LAN or steam?



Both.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 29, 2014)

Battlefield 3 Free on Origin till 3 June ... Grab it up guys , we can crash some SEA servers ...


---------------

*UPDATED*

A little video I made hope you guys like it ... (Dont forget to pump up the volume on those speakers)


----------



## kunalht (May 29, 2014)

Awesome video!!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 29, 2014)

Great video you made there.



			
				 rajatGod512 said:
			
		

> Battlefield 3 Free on Origin till 3 June ... Grab it up guys , we can crash some SEA servers ...


 But the download size


----------



## Allu Azad (May 29, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> A little video I made hope you guys like it ... (Dont forget to pump up the volume on those speakers)




Me Gusta


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 29, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Great video you made there.
> 
> But the download size



We will play it in July ... more than a month to download ... Chill .


----------



## flyingcow (May 30, 2014)

[MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION]
awesome video brah pls reply to PM


----------



## Anorion (May 30, 2014)

wow its good featuring tf2, q3, altitude, tmnf, kf, l4d2, ta, graw2... missed any?


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 30, 2014)

Anorion said:


> wow its good featuring tf2, q3, altitude, tmnf, kf, l4d2, ta, graw2... missed any?



Nope you didnt.


----------



## adityak469 (May 30, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Great video you made there.
> 
> But the download size



you can inject it you know..


----------



## flyingcow (May 30, 2014)

^^what does that mean?


----------



## nomad47 (May 30, 2014)

Downloaded team fortress 2. But won't be able to join this week. ;(


----------



## Desmond (May 30, 2014)

Mani, can you see if you can get the map Balloon Race?

Also, please let me know if you can get the Freak Fortress 2 mod that we discussed earlier.


----------



## Anorion (May 30, 2014)

tf2 coop and pve modes are so well done, its not boring to play against bots


----------



## Desmond (May 30, 2014)

We need to play some payload maps. Never played them.


----------



## DDIF (May 31, 2014)

I will be online after 6 PM, then we can discuss what to play and mod the server if need be.
A popular game and I still don't see many people joining, a pity.


----------



## anirbandd (May 31, 2014)

yep.. the MvM maps are very very fun. 

its faar better than the other modes.

- - - Updated - - -



ManiDhillon said:


> I will be online after 6 PM, then we can discuss what to play and mod the server if need be.
> A popular game and I still don't see many people joining, a pity.



same here.. i'll be there by 6.30

this PD promises the presence of a lot many players. lets see who all actually turn up.

________________________________________________________________________________________
 [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] : in the first post, under the WhatsApp group notice, add this:

*If you are not a regular and trusted member in the playdates, you will not be added. *

PS: i will also edit the form and response sheet to add an option for members to add their steam uname. 

will update.


----------



## kunalht (May 31, 2014)

Done!


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 31, 2014)

So this is Digit Playdate now ? DFP ....


----------



## Vyom (May 31, 2014)

I would have liked rajatGod's video, if the Like button was working. 
Nice video you made there. TMNF had a small role.. but FPS games are more appreciated in Playdates I guess.


----------



## Anorion (May 31, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> So this is Digit Playdate now ? DFP ....



what is DFP?  oh the think is gone ah. 



anirbandd said:


> *If you are not a regular and trusted member in the playdates, you will not be added. *



how mean.


----------



## kunalht (May 31, 2014)

This is how anorion looks 



Spoiler



*kunalht.com/Screenshots/tf21.jpg


*kunalht.com/Screenshots/tf22.jpg


----------



## snap (May 31, 2014)

how many members coming for tf2 playdate?  we had more than 10 members right? day before yesterday


----------



## kunalht (May 31, 2014)

yes!!


----------



## Anorion (May 31, 2014)

think loadout is the only game where the healer can also be bulky


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 31, 2014)

Anorion said:


> what is DFP?  oh the think is gone ah.
> 
> 
> 
> how mean.



yeah.... DFP Is Digit Forum Playdate , TDF was so much better ! 

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> I would have liked rajatGod's video, if the Like button was working.
> Nice video you made there. TMNF had a small role.. but FPS games are more appreciated in Playdates I guess.



I tried to get in all the games we played , the only racing game we played is TMNF . 

This makes me think we should do more racing stuff ...


----------



## snap (May 31, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> TDF = The Digit Forum


----------



## Anorion (May 31, 2014)

yeah which racing game is there easily accessible one


----------



## Pasapa (May 31, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> *If you are not a regular and trusted member in the playdates, you will not be added. *
> 
> PS: i will also edit the form and response sheet to add an option for members to add their steam uname.
> 
> will update.



What if someone who is new wants to join the playdate?


----------



## DVJex (May 31, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> I tried to get in all the games we played , the only racing game we played is TMNF.
> This makes me think we should do more racing stuff ...


Burnout Paradise. -_-



Anorion said:


> yeah which racing game is there easily accessible one


^


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 31, 2014)

DVJex said:


> Burnout Paradise. -_-
> 
> 
> ^


 wasnt an official one .... or more like I forgot . 



Anorion said:


> yeah which racing game is there easily accessible one



Blur can be played via Hamachi , Burnout Paradise has a decent Multiplayer (quite a few people might even have it right now)


----------



## Vyom (May 31, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Blur can be played via Hamachi , Burnout Paradise has a decent Multiplayer (quite a few people might even have it right now)



Yup. We had a couple of BP playdates in the past. Had lots of fun.
Oh those days.

Also, Teeworld! If anyone remember this tiny multiplayer. It was one of the first playdates.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 31, 2014)

i am in for tf2 ..........


----------



## snap (May 31, 2014)

so playdate starting in 15 min at 8:30 ??


----------



## Anorion (May 31, 2014)

I have burnout paradise and flatout 2, willing to play either
but is there free racing game less than 4 GB which has LAN? gfx not that imp for racing as long as gameplay is good?


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 31, 2014)

no playdate today???


----------



## DDIF (May 31, 2014)

Where is everyone?
Server up @ 117.197.175.13:27015


----------



## d3p (May 31, 2014)

Anorion said:


> I have burnout paradise and flatout 2, willing to play either
> but is there free racing game less than 4 GB which has LAN? gfx not that imp for racing as long as gameplay is good?



I vote for Split Second. NFS [in case we don't have much players for Arcade]. But pls for godshake no Trackmania [It's just my opinion]


----------



## Nerevarine (May 31, 2014)

+1 to Burnout paradise, most people have it already, can play crossplatform (steam and origin)


----------



## snap (Jun 1, 2014)

had fun in tf2 playdate  we played mvm mode after some of you guys left


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 1, 2014)

*puu.sh/99wa5/084dab2b43.jpg

not sure if it was today's or from test runs 



snap said:


> had fun in tf2 playdate  we played mvm mode after some of you guys left



*puu.sh/99wcb/0e40ee4d49.jpg  

i had the highest score in MvM   and ironicaly the highest ping too


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 1, 2014)

snap said:


> had fun in tf2 playdate  we played mvm mode after some of you guys left



i didn't leave on choice my transformer was like BOOM! fcking somehow even i have UPS my PC turned off............


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 1, 2014)

overall it was a nice PD 
i only played few matches but i enjoyed it so much 
-Doctor Of Defense  



Spoiler






> *I Miss the Like Button*


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 1, 2014)

PD is today too ? right ? 

Missed it yesterday because of power cut . 6+ hrs of power cut ... 8.50-3.10


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 1, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> PD is today too ? right ?
> 
> Missed it yesterday because of power cut . 6+ hrs of power cut ... 8.50-3.10



yes it is today also 
but i can make it only after 11


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2014)

Please do something about the ping. Was unplayable yesterday.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 1, 2014)

it got sorted after a couple of minutes

     [MENTION=138101]Bhargav[/MENTION] is crazy good at sniping

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] is done configuring, today we play mvm!


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 1, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> What if someone who is new wants to join the playdate?



all the info is given on the site. they join in, and we confirm he/she is a fellow member, and i give them entry. 

unless you guys want strangers on your whatsapp.

- - - Updated - - -

when does it start tonight??

- - - Updated - - -

btw, I got BF3. will dl it later.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 2, 2014)

I started playing BF3 yesterday. It is awesome fun. We should plan it PD someday.

For those of you who have not got it yet, tomorrow is the last day to get it.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 2, 2014)

^ Yeaah ,


----------



## kunalht (Jun 2, 2014)

Finally


----------



## RCuber (Jun 2, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I started playing BF3 yesterday. It is awesome fun. We should plan it PD someday.
> 
> For those of you who have not got it yet, tomorrow is the last day to get it.



Yay!! Finally 

EDIT: BTW, we cannot host private matches, we can use any empty servers or unranked servers available.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 2, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> overall it was a nice PD
> i only played few matches but i enjoyed it so much
> -Doctor Of Defense




damn your sniping was god like


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 2, 2014)

Please go to the spreadsheet shared to you via gmail, and add your steam usernames *via comment* beside your name's row, under the steam ID column.


----------



## DVJex (Jun 2, 2014)

If we're still looking at an RTS for future PDs, here's a F2P one.
Evolution RTS


----------



## kunalht (Jun 3, 2014)

DVJex said:


> If we're still looking at an RTS for future PDs, here's a F2P one.
> Evolution RTS



Game is looking good... thanks!

- - - Updated - - -

 


Game :Team Fortress 2
Date : 7/8 June
Time : 9 PM 




- - - Updated - - -

Everyone start downloading battlefield 3. We'll play it in July!!


----------



## Desmond (Jun 3, 2014)

DVJex said:


> If we're still looking at an RTS for future PDs, here's a F2P one.
> Evolution RTS



The graphics remind me of Battlezone 2.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 3, 2014)

i need a lot of practice in TF2.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey guys ... I know some of you wanted to play bf3 together today but didnt play it cause all server were full . Well I have an idea , I am listing some servers Pick one and get on the join queue atleast 20 min before the time of join (if join time is 8pm , join the server at 7.40) that way everyone can enter .

Server List :
IGNITE || OFFICIAL CLAN SERVER || ASIA - Multiplayer - Battlelog / Battlefield 3 (TDM/ RUSH / Conquest)

Multiplay :: BF Thailand :: VIP Slot -  Multiplayer - Battlelog / Battlefield 3 (TDM)

I3D.net-=China Rising= 2# CQ/RUSH YY:502447 Qun:97318923 - Multiplayer - Battlelog / Battlefield 3 (Conquest / Rush / TDM)

The Banana Republic - 1000 Tickets - Hosted by the CCG - Multiplayer - Battlelog / Battlefield 3 (Conquest)

Camelot - Noshahr Canals 24/7 ... No Rules - Multiplayer - Battlelog / Battlefield 3 (TDM)



P.S. Th best map for TDM is Noshahr Canals , conquest and Rush are good in any map .


----------



## kunalht (Jun 3, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Hey guys ... I know some of you wanted to play bf3 together today but didnt play it cause all server were full . Well I have an idea , I am listing some servers Pick one and get on the join queue atleast 20 min before the time of join (if join time is 8pm , join the server at 7.40) that way everyone can enter .
> 
> Server List :
> IGNITE || OFFICIAL CLAN SERVER || ASIA - Multiplayer - Battlelog / Battlefield 3 (TDM)
> ...



+1 for noshahr canals for TDM 
but i am getting 290+ pings in all servers


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 3, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Game is looking good... thanks!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



awwww yesss!!!!    



anirbandd said:


> i need a lot of practice in TF2.



its pretty easy  i only have 20 hours and i feel like i've mastered most of the stuff except the spy..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 3, 2014)

kunalht said:


> +1 for noshahr canals for TDM
> but i am getting 290+ pings in all servers



70 ms ping........


----------



## kunalht (Jun 3, 2014)

oh thats good....


----------



## Desmond (Jun 4, 2014)

Guys, what do you think about Tom Clancy's HAWX for a PD?

Imagine dogfighting with multiple aircrafts in the skies.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 4, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Guys, what do you think about Tom Clancy's HAWX for a PD?
> 
> Imagine dogfighting with multiple aircrafts in the skies.



Ah one of my favorite game. We used to have championship in college


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 5, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Sniper Elite V2 on Steam
> 
> 
> Sniper Elite V2 Free.
> ...



Brace yourselves ... Sniper Elite V2 Playdate posts are coming ...


----------



## kunalht (Jun 5, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Brace yourselves ... Sniper Elite V2 Playdate posts are coming ...



  
Someone please download this  and tell us how is multiplayer in sniper elite V2 .....


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 5, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Someone please download this  and tell us how is multiplayer in sniper elite V2 .....



 

*www.quickmeme.com/img/fa/fa3e19ffd513583d5f7ae60382262d9a0505d72589cd2374af2b2a7de75e057d.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 5, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> its pretty easy  i only have 20 hours and i feel like i've mastered most of the stuff except the spy..



Thats coz you have bad ping. And warp around.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 5, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Thats coz you have bad ping. And warp around.



ohh never thought of it that way


----------



## DDIF (Jun 5, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Someone please download this  and tell us how is multiplayer in sniper elite V2 .....


Is this a good MultiPlayer game? It is just 6 GB, at least put this in your library. I can download to check about it if you want.


----------



## kunalht (Jun 5, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Is this a good MultiPlayer game? It is just 6 GB, at least put this in your library. I can download to check about it if you want.



It has Multiplayer & Co-op but dont know how is multiplayer!


----------



## Desmond (Jun 5, 2014)

Here you go :


----------



## DDIF (Jun 5, 2014)

Checked, played for few minutes. Graphics are good but don't see a much interesting SP campaign though multi-player can be a good aspect as it is free and if enough of our friends download it.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 5, 2014)

you can count me in.


----------



## DDIF (Jun 5, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> you can count me in.



You finished downloading? Just redeemed Sniper Elite V2 for [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]. I don't want our friend left behind, [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] already redeemed BF3 for him.
I need someone here to check the co-op and multiplayer with me, anyone?


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 5, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Checked, played for few minutes. Graphics are good but don't see a much interesting SP campaign though multi-player can be a good aspect as it is free and if enough of our friends download it.



i actually like the SP  havent tried the MP, will try injecting it


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 5, 2014)

[MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION] whats the meaning of injecting ?


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 5, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION] whats the meaning of injecting ?



Copy pasting the *ahem* version files into legit game download folder,  so that it will skip download (in most cases)


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 6, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION] whats the meaning of injecting ?



copying pirat** files to the legit download location. In most cases it skips most of the download and downloads updates.

PS- in steam, an successful injection of a game can be called rare, in origin an unsuccessful injection is rare


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 6, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> You finished downloading? Just redeemed Sniper Elite V2 for [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]. I don't want our friend left behind, [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] already redeemed BF3 for him.
> I need someone here to check the co-op and multiplayer with me, anyone?



no.. i'll dl it in a few days.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 6, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> You finished downloading? Just redeemed Sniper Elite V2 for [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]. I don't want our friend left behind, [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] already redeemed BF3 for him.
> I need someone here to check the co-op and multiplayer with me, anyone?


done. ready. 
checking out Orion : Dino Horde


----------



## hsr (Jun 6, 2014)

My Sniper Elite V2 should be ready by 6/7PM today, PD anyone?


----------



## DDIF (Jun 6, 2014)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] & [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] I am online on steam, ping me if you wanna test the co-op.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 6, 2014)

yep im there


----------



## snap (Jun 6, 2014)

how much is the dl size for sniper elite? just added to the library did not install


----------



## Anorion (Jun 6, 2014)

its 7GB


----------



## snap (Jun 6, 2014)

Anorion said:


> its 7GB



thanks, you guys test and tell the rest of us if we can playdate it or not


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 6, 2014)

Anorion said:


> its 7GB



damn.


----------



## DDIF (Jun 6, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> damn.


6 GB

P.S: Played co-op with Anorion, awesome is all I can say. Though the enemy positions are linear, still it is very good and interesting.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 6, 2014)

Yeah, you'll enjoy Mr. Sniper


----------



## hsr (Jun 6, 2014)

Well, my friend logged into steam from laptop and messed up the download, at 50% now damnit!


----------



## Anorion (Jun 7, 2014)

snap said:


> thanks, you guys test and tell the rest of us if we can playdate it or not



def yes, lets play. singleplayer is boooring, co-op is just too much fun. wanna play lots more. weapons are more realistic than grp, graw 2, rainbow 6 vegas 2. there is no corsair at all in the regular movement mode, whether crouched or running, though it is still possible to fire and kill. this is almost a stealth game. covering is easier and more intuitive than those titles. the maps have more dynamic and interactive elements though, so its totally possible to blow up a gas cylinder or the fuel tank of a vehicle to kill off a bunch of enemies at once. there are also cut scenes and animations of bullets going through meat and bone. these interrupt strategic gameplay briefly, its not always possible to snipe two targets together, because these animations trigger on kill shots. on the plus side, its possible to snipe two targets with a single bullet, along with a totally satisfying double burst of pink mist. This game has realistic simulation of weapon range, recoil, scopes and sound without focus on upgrading in game weapons.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 7, 2014)

Anorion said:


> def yes, lets play. singleplayer is boooring, co-op is just too much fun. wanna play lots more. weapons are more realistic than grp, graw 2, rainbow 6 vegas 2. there is no corsair at all in the regular movement mode, whether crouched or running, though it is still possible to fire and kill. this is almost a stealth game. covering is easier and more intuitive than those titles. the maps have more dynamic and interactive elements though, so its totally possible to blow up a gas cylinder or the fuel tank of a vehicle to kill off a bunch of enemies at once. there are also cut scenes and animations of bullets going through meat and bone. these interrupt strategic gameplay briefly, its not always possible to snipe two targets together, because these animations trigger on kill shots. on the plus side, its possible to snipe two targets with a single bullet, along with a totally satisfying double burst of pink mist. This game has realistic simulation of weapon range, recoil, scopes and sound without focus on upgrading in game weapons.


omg :') you pretty much defined everything in the game, tho the SP gets better later on.


----------



## DDIF (Jun 7, 2014)

*PlayDate starting at 9:00 PM
Game: Team Fortress 2
IP: 117.214.196.203:27015

Server live in 1 minutes.*

Be ready to join.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 7, 2014)

Till when will you guys play?


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 7, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> *PlayDate starting at 9:00 PM
> Game: Team Fortress 2
> IP: 117.214.196.203:27015
> 
> ...



joining now 

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> Till when will you guys play?



we play till midnight, some of us continue if the server's still up


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 7, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> joining now
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Will join after 11


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 7, 2014)

Anorion said:


> def yes, lets play. singleplayer is boooring, co-op is just too much fun. wanna play lots more. weapons are more realistic than grp, graw 2, rainbow 6 vegas 2. there is no corsair at all in the regular movement mode, whether crouched or running, though it is still possible to fire and kill. this is almost a stealth game. covering is easier and more intuitive than those titles. the maps have more dynamic and interactive elements though, so its totally possible to blow up a gas cylinder or the fuel tank of a vehicle to kill off a bunch of enemies at once. there are also cut scenes and animations of bullets going through meat and bone. these interrupt strategic gameplay briefly, its not always possible to snipe two targets together, because these animations trigger on kill shots. on the plus side, its possible to snipe two targets with a single bullet, along with a totally satisfying double burst of pink mist. This game has realistic simulation of weapon range, recoil, scopes and sound without focus on upgrading in game weapons.



the kill cam think will be turned off in online/coop mode, no??


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 7, 2014)

EVERYONE LEFT   SO MUCH FOR A PD previous one was so much better


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 7, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> EVERYONE LEFT   SO MUCH FOR A PD previous one was so much better



You guys stopped already?


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 8, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> You guys stopped already?



i dont know what happened, everyone left after 45-60 mins :-X


----------



## Anorion (Jun 8, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> the kill cam think will be turned off in online/coop mode, no??



nope.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 8, 2014)

Guys can anyone check pings on this BF3 server?

*cache.www.gametracker.com/server_info/173.234.245.50:25000/b_560_95_1.png

It's in India.


----------



## kunalht (Jun 8, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Guys can anyone check pings on this BF3 server?
> 
> *cache.www.gametracker.com/server_info/173.234.245.50:25000/b_560_95_1.png
> 
> It's in India.



310 ms


----------



## snap (Jun 8, 2014)

^^getting 213ms


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 8, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Guys can anyone check pings on this BF3 server?
> 
> *cache.www.gametracker.com/server_info/173.234.245.50:25000/b_560_95_1.png
> 
> It's in India.



Battlelog shows North America : Wulfs Den - Multiplayer - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## DDIF (Jun 8, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Guys can anyone check pings on this BF3 server?
> 
> *cache.www.gametracker.com/server_info/173.234.245.50:25000/b_560_95_1.png
> 
> It's in India.



No, it is based in New York, check the IP information. GameTracker is reporting wrong statistics for the server. Ping for me is 237 ms to 240 ms.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 8, 2014)

WTF. How did Gametracker **** this up? How does one create their own server of BF3 then?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 8, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> WTF. How did Gametracker **** this up? How does one create their own server of BF3 then?



Rent a Battlefield 3 Server - Battlefield 3 (BF3)


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 9, 2014)

IMO, spending money on a server is not recommended [by me] unless we have some serious people willing to play, and some proper <100ms pings.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 9, 2014)

We did the same for CoD4 sometime back.

  [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION], you rented a server, did you not?


----------



## DDIF (Jun 9, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> We did the same for CoD4 sometime back.
> 
> [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION], you rented a server, did you not?


Yes I did, but at that time server was cheap and more importantly, there were enough players from our group who really joined.
Though you can check this


----------



## Desmond (Jun 9, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Yes I did, but at that time server was cheap and more importantly, there were enough players from our group who really joined.
> Though you can check this



Great. Can someone please check pings?


----------



## DDIF (Jun 9, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Great. Can someone please check pings?



Played for an hour with  [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] my oing was 105ms and Rajat's ping was 140. Well it is hosted in Singapore though.
Had good match, got pwned though.
So who's gonna join for BF3 tonight?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 9, 2014)

I can. But I will get home around 11 PM.


----------



## snap (Jun 9, 2014)

@ desmond i get 230ms on almost all singapore servers. I will join you guys if i get the time


----------



## DDIF (Jun 9, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I can. But I will get home around 11 PM.





snap said:


> @ desmond i get 230ms on almost all singapore servers. I will join you guys if i get the time



Okay I will wait till 11.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 9, 2014)

Only problem I have is that BF3 is somewhat heavy for my GPU (Radeon HD4850, around 6 years old). Therefore, I encounter framerate drops frequently. I manage to play somehow on low settings.


----------



## snap (Jun 9, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Only problem I have is that BF3 is somewhat heavy for my GPU (Radeon HD4850, around 6 years old). Therefore, I encounter framerate drops frequently. I manage to play somehow on low settings.



same here, playing on igpu


----------



## kunalht (Jun 11, 2014)

Battlefield 3 next PD .....


----------



## DDIF (Jun 11, 2014)

I am in, I can provide server too.


----------



## snap (Jun 11, 2014)

iam in for the BF3 playdate


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 12, 2014)

Consider me too.......I'll Cook bullet for ya all pros there. 
Jk.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 12, 2014)

What happened to rcuber ?? He is no more in bf3 ??


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> What happened to rcuber ?? He is no more in bf3 ??



He is a busy Unkel


----------



## Gollum (Jun 12, 2014)

Do you guys play on legit steam or haxored steam?
I will play l4d2 or KF from 25th - steam legit only


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 12, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> What happened to rcuber ?? He is no more in bf3 ??




He broke his wrists..


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 12, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> He broke his wrists..



The recoil was too much to handle???


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> The recoil was too much to handle???



I told him not to try sniping with LMGs


----------



## hsr (Jun 12, 2014)

This thread is making me go broke. Next buy: BF3, then a GF maybe


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 12, 2014)

hsr said:


> This thread is making me go broke. Next buy: BF3, then a GF maybe



You're gonna buy a gay friend ?


----------



## hsr (Jun 12, 2014)

Have many here already so, gonna go with straight mid aged/cougar female humans.

s/OFFTOPIC warning


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2014)

hsr said:


> This thread is making me go broke. Next buy: BF3, then a GF maybe



BF3 was free a while back.. didnt you get yourself a copy?


----------



## hsr (Jun 12, 2014)

I had stopped all shooter games for some time (since that MvM stuff from TF2 iirc). If it was after that, I'd have never grabbed a copy (for free too)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 12, 2014)

I have extra origin accounts with BF3, i can trade you account for something of equal value
if interested


----------



## hsr (Jun 12, 2014)

I'd rather buy it than transfer accounts 
Thanks though


----------



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION],

At least you can borrow the account temporarily for the Playdate, if [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION] agrees that is.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 12, 2014)

yeah i agree, pm me for details


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 12, 2014)

seems like i wont be making to this PD. 

couldnt dl.


----------



## kunalht (Jun 12, 2014)

hsr said:


> This thread is making me go broke. Next buy: BF3, then a GF maybe



I also have an account which i can give you for free if you want....


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 12, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Do you guys play on legit steam or haxored steam?
> I will play l4d2 or KF from 25th - steam legit only



Both games Legit Only ... What the heck is a hacked steam ?

- - - Updated - - -



kunalht said:


> I also have an account which i can give you for free if you want....



Here comes the "Good Guy" !


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 12, 2014)

Can I participate in BF3 Playdate considering the fact that I have only started playing BF3 from today?


----------



## kunalht (Jun 12, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Can I participate in BF3 Playdate considering the fact that I have only started playing BF3 from today?



Yes you can!


----------



## hsr (Jun 12, 2014)

Isn't transferring accounts kinda illegal?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2014)

If we can arrange modded servers somehow, we can play KF with 6+ players.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 13, 2014)

Nay , please let it be BF3 .
I have spent 750rs , and more than 2Hrs doing thermal re-pasting on my laptop to play BF3 properly.
It's running cooler now , at least good enough to handle BF3 at very high settings easily now.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 13, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> If we can arrange modded servers somehow, we can play KF with 6+ players.


whats kf?? kingfisher??


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 13, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> Nay , please let it be BF3 .
> I have spent 750rs , and more than 2Hrs doing thermal re-pasting on my laptop to play BF3 properly.
> It's running cooler now , at least good enough to handle BF3 at very high settings easily now.


whats your model??


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> whats kf?? kingfisher??



Killing Floor.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 13, 2014)

oh. gonna need to google about that.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 13, 2014)

it was 2.99 a couple of weeks back


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> oh. gonna need to google about that.



No need.

Here you go : Killing Floor on Steam


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 13, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> No need.
> 
> Here you go : Killing Floor on Steam



thanks!!


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 14, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> whats your model??



Laptop model ?? The Acer one is my signature.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 14, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> No need.
> 
> Here you go : Killing Floor on Steam



what about this: Killing Floor 2 on Steam

is this free??


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 14, 2014)

Which game mode we will play for BF3 tonight?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 14, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> what about this: Killing Floor 2 on Steam
> 
> is this free??



Hasn't been released yet.


----------



## DVJex (Jun 14, 2014)

My BF3 finished downloading. So will make it today.


----------



## DDIF (Jun 14, 2014)

*Here is the BattleField 3 Server:*
*>>Join Here<<*

*Before joining please add me to your friendlist and tell me your Origin username so I can reserve a slot for you to play.
My username is *CPQR


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 14, 2014)

*Battlefield 3 Playdate Tonight ! *

Server : [BF3] Metro Conquest 24x7 [IN] - Multiplayer - Battlelog / Battlefield 3​
*
STARTS FROM 20:30 (IST)

SEE YOU ON THE BATTLEFIELD .​*


----------



## SunE (Jun 14, 2014)

What will you guys be playing? I'm in though. I'm T0rN4Do-SuNnY btw.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 14, 2014)

man , I am late...I am waiting in a queue. 
"rishikeshsharma"


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 14, 2014)

who owns the server i mean admin..........


----------



## Anorion (Jun 14, 2014)

[MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 14, 2014)

I can only see rajat and gtaogagan.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 14, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> I can only see rajat and gtaogagan.



Your probably didnt know others, there were like 10 people in there for the playdate.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 14, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Your probably didnt know others, there were like 10 people in there for the playdate.



I think play date and my luck are not compatible. Stuck with work


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 14, 2014)

add me stormfrost1


----------



## DDIF (Jun 14, 2014)

OK it was awesome officially, I don't know about others but I really enjoyed playing this PD.
Sorry that any of you had to wait in queue, I added everyone I knew to reserved slots.
What about tomorrow? What time do you guys wanna play?



SunE said:


> What will you guys be playing? I'm in though. I'm T0rN4Do-SuNnY btw.


Buddy I invited you to group chat twice. Three times I asked you your TDF username in pvt chat, you didn't even reply.
Anyway added you to the list.



Hrishi said:


> man , I am late...I am waiting in a queue.
> "rishikeshsharma"
> I can only see rajat and gtaogagan.


Sorry saw you post late, btw you killed me lots of times  . And there were many players from TDF, may be you missed the names.


*P.S: It is more fun if you guys can join us in voice chat on steam. Just add me in your steam friend-list and get ready with your mic.
Better co-ordination and taunting can be done via voice chat.
And guys please add any clan tag before your username, be it TDF or anything you guys decide here, this way it is easy to know who is from here.*


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey I will join tomorrow. Add me agent_tashi.


----------



## DVJex (Jun 14, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> *
> And guys please add any clan tag before your username, be it TDF or anything you guys decide here, this way it is easy to know who is from here.*



Give me an invite to your platoon then .


----------



## SunE (Jun 14, 2014)

^^ Ya I saw that you invited me to the group chat but I accidentally closed it once and couldn't find it again  I did try joining the server but there was always a queue. Anyways maybe tomorrow.


----------



## DDIF (Jun 14, 2014)

DVJex said:


> Give me an invite to your platoon then .


Okay, I just did create a Platoon and invited you, infact invited all.



SunE said:


> ^^ Ya I saw that you invited me to the group chat but I accidentally closed it once and couldn't find it again  I did try joining the server but there was always a queue. Anyways maybe tomorrow.


It's okay, no problem. Add me and others on steam also.


nomad47 said:


> Hey I will join tomorrow. Add me agent_tashi.


Okay added and invited to platoon.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 14, 2014)

Some Post Battle Scorecards : 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/7G2DDLq.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ueohM6h.jpg



same time tomorrow ?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 14, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Okay added and invited to platoon.



Rhanks . will accept and join tomorrow.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 14, 2014)

Yea same time tomorrow


----------



## snap (Jun 15, 2014)

Ready for tomorrow


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 15, 2014)

[MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] you didn't posted the score card of games in which i was MVP??

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] plz add me also and invite to platoon.........(so far i dnt have any platoon)


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2014)

My ****ing net had died. I will join today.


----------



## DDIF (Jun 15, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] plz add me also and invite to platoon.........(so far i dnt have any platoon)



Already invited *everyone*, just check and join.
Add *D3W* tag to your profile *here.*


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 15, 2014)

Deadly Elite PC Warriors


----------



## DDIF (Jun 15, 2014)

Okay, Server updated with 10 extra slots, maps and other settings. Ready for tonight's playdate.
*[D3W] TDM/Conquest Server [No Rules]*


----------



## SunE (Jun 15, 2014)

Added the tag. Will join you guys today.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 15, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Okay, Server updated with 10 extra slots, maps and other settings. Ready for tonight's playdate.
> *[D3W] TDM/Conquest Server [No Rules]*



Can you please ban grenades , rpg's and mortar from the server?


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 15, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Can you please ban grenades , rpg's and mortar from the server?



there are no rules , I think.
Plus , it's fun when you use Grenades , RPG's and Mortars. At least , the newbies have something explosive enough to use against the high-class guns of Experienced players.
It's fun , IMO.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 15, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Can you please ban grenades , rpg's and mortar from the server?



Why ?  Its a no rules server , In battlefield everything is legal . How will you destroy tanks , lav etc ? by sniper rifles ?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 15, 2014)

wow lol server is full, was empty yest night 

anyone wanna play late night ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 15, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Why ?  Its a no rules server , In battlefield everything is legal . How will you destroy tanks , lav etc ? by sniper rifles ?



Here comes the repair tool hero !


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 15, 2014)

Anorion said:


> wow lol server is full, was empty yest night
> 
> anyone wanna play late night ?


Yeah , meh.

- - - Updated - - -



rajatGod512 said:


> Why ?  Its a no rules server , In battlefield everything is legal . How will you destroy tanks , lav etc ? by sniper rifles ?



Mines , 
Lay down in front of tanks with a mine up your a$$. Like the way Sunil Shetty did in Border.


----------



## snap (Jun 15, 2014)

Anorion said:


> wow lol server is full, was empty yest night
> 
> anyone wanna play late night ?



3-4am is early morning  it was full till midnight i think


----------



## DDIF (Jun 15, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Can you please ban grenades , rpg's and mortar from the server?



If I ban certain weapons, EA will take down the server, as you can't alter gameplay in ranked servers.
PS: I see only me and  [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] has added the tag D3W  Join the platoon guys and add D3W tag in your profile so we can know who is from here.  [MENTION=158584]DVJex[/MENTION]

 [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION], already added, I think you are agent_tashi, right?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 15, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> If I ban certain weapons, EA will take down the server, as you can't alter gameplay in ranked servers.



Hey I will join just after 9. Please put me in a reserved slot if possible


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 15, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> If I ban certain weapons, EA will take down the server, as you can't alter gameplay in ranked servers.
> PS: I see only me and  [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] has added the tag D3W  Join the platoon guys and add D3W tag in your profile so we can know who is from here.  [MENTION=158584]DVJex[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION], already added, I think you are agent_tashi, right?



Yes that's me. Thanks. 
 I don't have access to a computer right now and am on a 2G network. Will join the platoon just before I join the game.


----------



## kunalht (Jun 15, 2014)

yesterday was great fun!!
Cant play tonight due to exams


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 15, 2014)

I will pwn you all tonight ... Meet you on the *Battlefield* , n00bs ...





Spoiler



JK


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 15, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Why ?  Its a no rules server , In battlefield everything is legal . How will you destroy tanks , lav etc ? by sniper rifles ?



Sure rpg's are great in metro.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 15, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Sure rpg's are great in metro.



And damn those granades in Metro. I mute my system


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 15, 2014)

Ok I will kill you first ....


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 15, 2014)

where is everybody ?? I see two people playing on different servers .
I am logging in.

And guys , please use identification masks , like D3W or TDF as prefixes .


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 15, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> where is everybody ?? I see two people playing on different servers .
> I am logging in.
> 
> And guys , please use identification masks , like D3W or TDF as prefixes .



At 2100 hrs I will deploy


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 15, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> I will pwn you all tonight ... Meet you on the *Battlefield* , n00bs ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are on dude............


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 15, 2014)

Joining at 21:00.


----------



## SunE (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm coming within 5 min. Hope I don't have to wait in queue.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 15, 2014)

Hop in guys ....


----------



## SunE (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey I'm on the server but there's only one other dude there from here. Anyone else coming or not?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 15, 2014)

In 4 mins. Waiting for internet


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2014)

I am in queue.


----------



## snap (Jun 15, 2014)

^^ same here


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 15, 2014)

^^ me too.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 15, 2014)

In queue

- - - Updated - - -

Epic server is epic


----------



## snap (Jun 15, 2014)

Had fun in bf3 playdate


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 15, 2014)

Awesome PD ... 

Some screens 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/NMDxnYe.jpg
*i.imgur.com/xbuwIkd.jpg
*i.imgur.com/cVwoyjh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/AQYWZgh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/DydBwik.jpg
*i.imgur.com/WIVpxKT.jpg
*i.imgur.com/u2zgUAl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/52Nh13k.jpg
*i.imgur.com/FjOQkNX.jpg
*i.imgur.com/52Nh13k.jpg



Will post 3 videos tomorrow .


----------



## Anorion (Jun 15, 2014)

maps are soo huuge
didnt know what was happening but was fun, bullets everywhere


----------



## Desmond (Jun 16, 2014)

Anorion said:


> maps are soo huuge
> didnt know what was happening but was fun, bullets everywhere



That's why there are vehicles.

BTW, anyone can fly heli or planes? I crash everytime.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 16, 2014)

[MENTION=5007]DeSmOnD dAvId[/MENTION] 
I can fly heli well and jets okayish .


----------



## Anorion (Jun 16, 2014)

whats the use of the jets, flying around is alright, but can fire at only some basic targets
vehicles more fun and safe when manned by more than one
what are the squads for 
combat is longer range than fps multiplayer games ive tried so far... got headshot once and I was just firing at enemy looking at mini map


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 16, 2014)

I prefer humvees, risky , funny ,and awesome!!
And i hate flying , specially jets.
Its easy to fly though , if you use difectional keys and wasd , but not with mouse.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 16, 2014)

Anorion said:


> whats the use of the jets, flying around is alright, but can fire at only some basic targets
> vehicles more fun and safe when manned by more than one
> what are the squads for
> combat is longer range than fps multiplayer games ive tried so far... got headshot once and I was just firing at enemy looking at mini map



Yeah, even I found that squads don't do much. Everyone would just play however they want. 

Jets can only dogfight with each other and not much. Not to mention they are a nightmare to fly. For helicopters, I prefer taking the side gunner's seat and let somebody experienced fly.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 16, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yeah, even I found that squads don't do much. Everyone would just play however they want.
> 
> Jets can only dogfight with each other and not much. Not to mention they are a nightmare to fly. For helicopters, I prefer taking the side gunner's seat and let somebody experienced fly.



Lack of VOIP has restricted effective use of squads. But in last night's games, in a "Tehran Highway" deathmatch me and a couple of guys were playing with nice co ordination. Checking out corners, suppressing fire while medic revives


----------



## DDIF (Jun 16, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yeah, even I found that squads don't do much. Everyone would just play however they want.
> 
> Jets can only dogfight with each other and not much. Not to mention they are a nightmare to fly. For helicopters, I prefer taking the side gunner's seat and let somebody experienced fly.





nomad47 said:


> Lack of VOIP has restricted effective use of squads. But in last night's games, in a "Tehran Highway" deathmatch me and a couple of guys were playing with nice co ordination. Checking out corners, suppressing fire while medic revives


Using squads you can keep track of your squad-mates in tactical map and they are designed to run together.
There was a 25 slot mumble voice server free with this server but I have yet to set it up, so may be VOIP coming soon, otherwise me [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] , @Anorion , [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION] , [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] and @gta0gagan were using steam group voice chat to talk during game.
Thats why I told you guys to add each other on steam as well so we can talk, typing is not feasible while playing.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 16, 2014)

I agree. This is the type of game where communication could be crucial to success.


----------



## snap (Jun 16, 2014)

a good jet fighter is a nightmare for tanks and infantry alike


----------



## Anorion (Jun 16, 2014)

cool, will try more. only targeted tanks and helis, will try infantry. maps are little small for plane you have to fly around in a small area. 
early morning there was just me and another guy dogfighting, he had heli, me had jet


----------



## snap (Jun 16, 2014)

wow you can fly jets too!, they are pretty hard to handle


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2014)

Tip : Remap Yaw up to space bar on keyboard, that way.. if u loose altitude, you can just press space instead of moving your mouse waaay up to stabilize.. use your mouse to precisely target, use space to adjust height..
Helped me out greatly

OR

Get a 360 controller


----------



## Anorion (Jun 16, 2014)

oh great will try that



ManiDhillon said:


> Okay, Server updated with 10 extra slots, maps and other settings. Ready for tonight's playdate.
> *[D3W] TDM/Conquest Server [No Rules]*


  [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION], im putting this in first post so its easy to find, didn't touch anything else


----------



## Desmond (Jun 16, 2014)

I unlocked Stinger. I will now be a nightmare for Jets and Helis.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 16, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I unlocked Stinger. I will now be a nightmare for Jets and Helis.



100% sure it won't work against experienced players..........


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 16, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> 100% sure it won't work against experienced players..........



Why won't it work ?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 16, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Why won't it work ?



flares......i have tried it many times consecutively firing stingers.......every time they will use flares idk how they get so many flares..........


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 16, 2014)

I think its infinite flares , with a cooldown between every deployment.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 16, 2014)

A good working squad alone can win the match for a team .

- - - Updated - - -

*As Promised here are some Videos with voices of yesterday's playdate*



Spoiler


----------



## Anorion (Jun 16, 2014)

lol stuck LAV


----------



## SunE (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey you didn't upload any round where I was playing  Anyways had fun playing with all of you. Wish we had some of the older players too.

  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] what is your origin name?

- - - Updated - - -

Also wanted to say that let's take this discussion to the BF3 multiplayer thread. I think it's more suited


----------



## Desmond (Jun 16, 2014)

We need a list of all Origin ids and corresponding DF usernames like in the Dota 2 thread. So that we can know who is who.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah I'll update the sheet entry.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2014)

im in ur base planting all dem beacons biches lel ! 
i only played a single conquest fully, had to go  but it was fun..
my first playdate

silenced ump 45 recon backdoor op


----------



## DVJex (Jun 16, 2014)

The last map I played was nice. Big with loads of vehicles.
The jet was the coolest though, crashed without takeoff .


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 16, 2014)

Guys my steam id is nomad47. Add me please.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 16, 2014)

I m always crashin planes though


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 17, 2014)

I dont know my steam id.  , is that mandatory ??
I cant fill it up without it.


----------



## DVJex (Jun 17, 2014)

Is that the same as the old form (with only origin ID added) I filled for the whatsapp group?


----------



## DDIF (Jun 17, 2014)

DVJex said:


> Is that the same as the old form (with only origin ID added) I filled for the whatsapp group?



Okay, Form is updated. I know there is already a thread and database for IN-Game IDs but this form/database is for PlayDate thread only.
The main motive is to know each active player and to recognize who is who.
This is not WhatsApp enrollment form, that form is managed by    [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] .


1. Fill WhatsApp Form
2. See WhatsApp DataBase
-------------------------
3. Fill Game-ID Form
4. See Game-ID DataBase


*Note: You can only access the WhatsApp DataBase after you have submitted your details and an Admin has approved them. Only regular members will be allowed access.*


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 18, 2014)

When is the next playdate? Which game?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 18, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> When is the next playdate? Which game?



Gilli danda.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 18, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Gilli danda.



Okay. Here you go: Gilli Danda


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 18, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Okay, Form is updated. I know there is already a thread and database for IN-Game IDs but this form/database is for PlayDate thread only.
> The main motive is to know each active player and to recognize who is who.
> This is not WhatsApp enrollment form, that form is managed by    [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] .
> 
> ...



me, an admin...

feelin soh dayum proud :')

feeling so dayum 



Spoiler


----------



## DDIF (Jun 18, 2014)

*Next PlayDate is still BattleField 3.*

--update--

Okay, Mumble Server is setup for VOICE chat during our game sessions. Now you don't need steam. Here is the IP Address.
Download Mumble from Sourceforge and set it up. Then put the following information to connect to the server.


> *Label: D3W or Anything you want
> IP/Host: 119.81.1.187
> Port: 54808
> Username: Your origin in-game username.
> Password: ask me in PM*



*Password is must to join.*


----------



## aaruni (Jun 19, 2014)

Quick thing.

Its CS's 15th birthday today. Someone care for a few rounds of CS 1.6 ? the one with the lowest ping can host. Lets meet up here, or on IRC at #krow sometime after 8 ?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 19, 2014)

cant figure out a way to cancel echo in mumble, or it does not work. have only one port for audio or mic, so there is no way for me to fix that echo thing, either I cannot connect mic or cannot connect speaker. this is not a problem on steam, because it recognizes mic and not laptops inbuilt speaker.


----------



## DDIF (Jun 19, 2014)

Anorion said:


> cant figure out a way to cancel echo in mumble, or it does not work. have only one port for audio or mic, so there is no way for me to fix that echo thing, either I cannot connect mic or cannot connect speaker. this is not a problem on steam, because it recognizes mic and not laptops inbuilt speaker.



There are various settings in Audio Wizard to address that. Just read carefully and follow the steps. In advance settings you can also see noise suppression.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 19, 2014)

yep tried that, the threshold is either detecting what is coming through speaker, or not detecting my voice at all. tried the echo cancellation toggle as well. 
the problem is that no matter how I set up the speaker, mumble also uses the default laptop speaker for input

edit : found a fix  switched laptop mike off haha. the toggle hidden away in some dell custom software.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 19, 2014)

Try switching off acoustic noise cancelation in laptop audio wizard. Might help


----------



## Anorion (Jun 19, 2014)

^yep did that as well... there was whole bunch of stupid things in the way canceled all of them and let mumble handle it
adaptive background noise reduction
advanced echo cancellation 
and a microphone enhancement with 3 presets, private chat, conference call and noisy background... I mean there are so many possibly conflicting settings for one simple thing


----------



## DDIF (Jun 19, 2014)

Tomorrow  I will set it up through TeamViewer. So don't worry. Enjoy. Will play with you tomorrow. Can't join Saturday playdate, gotta go to Delhi.


----------



## aaruni (Jun 19, 2014)

OK, stupid question, but how the hell you play MP in BF3 ? I tried today, but it randomly connected me to a server with 1000+ ping.


----------



## DDIF (Jun 19, 2014)

aaruni said:


> OK, stupid question, but how the hell you play MP in BF3 ? I tried today, but it randomly connected me to a server with 1000+ ping.



Okay, Open BattleLog > Go to Servers under multiplayer tab > Browse Servers baaed in Asia and sort by ping. Or I will send you my favorite list in morning, or may be Anorion can do it right now.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 19, 2014)

yeh you want Mani's fav list? see once you start the game client, you have to join the selected server from a web browser, it confused me too at first. so click on link to server in browser, and click join server, then the game client joins that server.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 20, 2014)

aaruni said:


> OK, stupid question, but how the hell you play MP in BF3 ? I tried today, but it randomly connected me to a server with 1000+ ping.



n00b ... Just Kidding  , Go to battlelog open multiplayer select region a window will open select asia and europe and click ok . Then Select refresh and save filter , it will refresh and show the servers now click on the ping tab and it will sort the servers by ping .


----------



## Desmond (Jun 20, 2014)

aaruni said:


> OK, stupid question, but how the hell you play MP in BF3 ? I tried today, but it randomly connected me to a server with 1000+ ping.



Best option is to play with us.


----------



## DDIF (Jun 20, 2014)

aaruni said:


> OK, stupid question, but how the hell you play MP in BF3 ? I tried today, but it randomly connected me to a server with 1000+ ping.


Ok, here are some from my favorite list, I've listed them latency wise.



> 1. [D3W] TDM/Conquest Server [No Rules] - Multiplayer - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> 2. Multiplay Metro Only! 1K Tickets! - Multiplayer - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> 3. Asia LeetServers.com - Multiplayer - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> 4. Asia LeetServers.com - Multiplayer - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> ...


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 20, 2014)

some how, the max number of friends i can add in my Origin friend list is only 4.

is this same for everyone?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 20, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> some how, the max number of friends i can add in my Origin friend list is only 4.
> 
> is this same for everyone?



It happened to me. But it fixed itself.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 20, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> some how, the max number of friends i can add in my Origin friend list is only 4.
> 
> is this same for everyone?



Nope I have around 30 friends in origin


----------



## hsr (Jun 20, 2014)

We're starting a 'mid only' (1v1) tournament for Dota players from today, everyone's invited to spectate the games


----------



## DDIF (Jun 20, 2014)

hsr said:


> We're starting a 'mid only' (1v1) tournament for Dota players from today, everyone's invited to spectate the games



DOTA is a banned word in this thread. You've been warned.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 20, 2014)

Just spectate. No one it's asking you  all to play.


----------



## hsr (Jun 20, 2014)

Such hostility. This thread is duly noted as well!


----------



## DVJex (Jun 20, 2014)

hsr said:


> We're starting a 'mid only' (1v1) tournament for Dota players from today, everyone's invited to spectate the games


It starts today, eh? Well, no need to ready up for feeding.



hsr said:


> Such hostility. This thread is duly noted as well!


Cool, so i guess you and ano can have some moderator wars?? xD



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Just spectate. No one it's asking you  all to play.


They have to download quite a bit to spectate, unless [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] is broadcasting on twitch .


----------



## Piyush (Jun 20, 2014)

Asking fps only guys to *watch* a isometric view MOBA game is ..... like impossible thing to achieve. My cousin for an example.


----------



## hsr (Jun 20, 2014)

*isometric viewport MOBA/ARTS game
FTFY

 [MENTION=158584]DVJex[/MENTION], will elbow fight Anorion for 8rr 3key u add candy

There aren't any playdates for Dota 2 because there's a 99% chance that one DF guy is at it now, the next hour and the ones after it. Just a friendly invitation for the folks who read this thread and have Dota 2 downloaded and ready 

obligatory [SUP]D I G I T A L  [SUP]S P O R T S[/SUP][/SUP]


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 20, 2014)

hsr said:


> *isometric viewport MOBA/ARTS game
> FTFY
> [MENTION=158584]DVJex[/MENTION], will elbow fight Anorion for 8rr 3key u add candy
> 
> ...



So what happens when two mods fight? Do they ban each other?


Spoiler



Joking


Till when is the competition up?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 20, 2014)

DVJex said:


> It starts today, eh? Well, no need to ready up for feeding.
> 
> 
> Cool, so i guess you and ano can have some moderator wars?? xD
> ...



Well, [MENTION=158584]DVJex[/MENTION], your match is with me. We both know I am going to get pwned.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 20, 2014)

dota2 invasion haha, im playing LoL  
how to spectate games if neither party is on friend list. have game installed.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 20, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Just spectate. No one it's asking you  all to play.



and what will we do watching two ant size heroes attacking each other with some non existent super power giving lame commands killing each other creeps for so called last hits .... Game if ultra lame imo same thing one have to follow learn thousands of documents regarding abilities and tactics that will change with patches... Done patch will make done heroes ultra lame ....

The lamest thing is dressing up your so called heroes to feel like you are playing with action figures and barbie dolls....


----------



## hsr (Jun 20, 2014)

Either me, [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] or [MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION] will be hosting them, watch out for a "Casting a game" status 
Also we usually announce the matches when they begin on our thread!

The competition is up till someone wins.
When mods fight, they use their fists. If fists fail, we call a CTF banfest (whoever bans the user who asked us to fight first and keeps him banned forevah wins)


Spoiler



not joking


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 20, 2014)

Tell us when you guys fight. We will have a betting pool.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 20, 2014)

hsr said:


> Either me, [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] or [MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION] will be hosting them, watch out for a "Casting a game" status
> Also we usually announce the matches when they begin on our thread!
> 
> The competition is up till someone wins.
> ...


i will call an admin for the judgement. 
if draw then both mods get banned.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 20, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> and what will we do watching two ant size heroes attacking each other with some non existent super power giving lame commands killing each other creeps for so called last hits .... Game if ultra lame imo same thing one have to follow learn thousands of documents regarding abilities and tactics that will change with patches... Done patch will make done heroes ultra lame ....
> 
> The lamest thing is dressing up your so called heroes to feel like you are playing with action figures and barbie dolls....


its ok buddy.... its ok to feed


----------



## DDIF (Jun 20, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> and what will we do watching two ant size heroes attacking each other with some non existent super power giving lame commands killing each other creeps for so called last hits .... Game if ultra lame imo same thing one have to follow learn thousands of documents regarding abilities and tactics that will change with patches... Done patch will make done heroes ultra lame ....
> 
> The lamest thing is dressing up your so called heroes to feel like you are playing with action figures and barbie dolls....



I never thought that I could ever agree with anything that [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION] has to say but ALAS! The universe proved me wrong.
I agree with you totally. But I will deny ever saying it.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 20, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> and what will we do watching two ant size heroes attacking each other with some non existent super power giving lame commands killing each other creeps for so called last hits .... Game if ultra lame imo same thing one have to follow learn thousands of documents regarding abilities and tactics that will change with patches... Done patch will make done heroes ultra lame ....
> 
> The lamest thing is dressing up your so called heroes to feel like you are playing with action figures and barbie dolls....



But, but in dota if you're a good hooker you can get lots of gold. any other game can do dat ?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 20, 2014)

Piyush said:


> its ok buddy.... its ok to feed



haha 



Pasapa said:


> But, but in dota if you're a good hooker you can get lots of gold. any other game can do dat ?



 I think he mean looker? or is it a term for kiting or something 
acc to me LoL looks better than dota2

no bf3??


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 20, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> I never thought that I could ever agree with anything that    [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION] has to say but ALAS! The universe proved me wrong.
> I agree with you totally. But I will deny ever saying it.



I knew this was coming as soon as I read   [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION]'s post !

- - - Updated - - -



Pasapa said:


> But, but in* dota *if you're a good* hooker* you can get lots of *gold*. any other game can do dat ?



*img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120510103940/invasorzim/es/images/8/88/Mother-of-god-template.jpg


----------



## hsr (Jun 20, 2014)

Interesting to see the tension between FPSers and MOBA gamers. Thread's going offtopic so this would rather fit in fight club, resume playdates people


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 20, 2014)

Anorion said:


> haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pudge - Dota 2 Wiki

(insert random facepalm pic here)


----------



## DVJex (Jun 20, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Well, [MENTION=158584]DVJex[/MENTION], your match is with me. We both know I am going to get pwned.


I won means you threw!! Reported!!



hsr said:


> When mods fight, they use their fists. If fists fail, we call a CTF banfest (whoever bans the user who asked us to fight first and keeps him banned forevah wins)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


W00T??? Nooooooooooo!!!!!!



hsr said:


> Interesting to see the tension between FPSers and MOBA gamers. Thread's going offtopic so this would rather fit in fight club, resume playdates people


There's quite a few of us in-between.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 21, 2014)

Well I was just saying my views about dota 2 anyway i can play both fps and moba...
When I go to cafes with my friends we end up playing dota only because they haven't bought anything else...
 [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] feed? Dude srsly check any of my match history last 10 matches and see kill to death ratio also see no. of assists...


----------



## Piyush (Jun 21, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> Well I was just saying my views about dota 2 anyway i can play both fps and moba...
> When I go to cafes with my friends we end up playing dota only because they haven't bought anything else...
> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] feed? Dude srsly check any of my match history last 10 matches and see kill to death ratio also see no. of assists...



Jokes are meant to be taken lightly . Or should I use [joke] tag?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 21, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Jokes are meant to be taken lightly . Or should I use [joke] tag?


dnt worry man i did take it that way.... btw on a serious note guys plz tell the games you will play in playdate according to that i will purchase games in steam sale in my view we should buy a good coop or multiplayer games , something like killing floor ......


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 21, 2014)

tried injecting Sniper Elite V2 on steam, skipped 4GB of DL, 2GB still left


----------



## DVJex (Jun 21, 2014)

^ I've been downloading it for a while now and only 3.4GB is done . IMO Origin is better with downloading.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 21, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> dnt worry man i did take it that way.... btw on a serious note guys plz tell the games you will play in playdate according to that i will purchase games in steam sale in my view we should buy a good coop or multiplayer games , something like killing floor ......



Many people in TDF have Killing floor already

- - - Updated - - -

*BATTLEFIELD 3 PLAYDATE TONIGHT AT 8.30 PM .... DO JOIN !*

*Server : **[D3W] TDM/Conquest Server [No Rules] - Multiplayer - Battlelog / Battlefield 3*​

Please also be present in Voice chat if possible (through Mumble) 

*Voice Chat Server : * *
Label:* D3W or Anything you want
*IP/Host*: 119.81.1.187
*Port: *54808
*Username:* Your origin in-game username.

*


SEE YOU ON THE BATTLEFIELD ​*


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 21, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Many people in TDF have Killing floor already
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Will deploy at 2100. And hey co pilot helicopter


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 21, 2014)

Will play from 9pm..


----------



## Anorion (Jun 21, 2014)

8:30 im in


----------



## DVJex (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm in too.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 21, 2014)

Will be there,


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 21, 2014)

Worst Playdate ever , Couldn't win a single game , I had to leave because of power cut (3rd freaking time in 2 hours) which added to the frustration .

BF3 Playdate continues tomorrow , Please join tomorrow too and thanks too everyone who participated .

Same time (8:30 PM) and server tomorrow .


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 21, 2014)

Lost every match . Opposition team was too good


----------



## Anorion (Jun 21, 2014)

lossss
but good game


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 21, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Worst Playdate ever , Couldn't win a single game , I had to leave because of power cut (3rd freaking time in 2 hours) which added to the frustration .
> 
> BF3 Playdate continues tomorrow , Please join tomorrow too and thanks too everyone who participated .
> 
> Same time (8:30 PM) and server tomorrow .


no promlems man mani wasn't there so couldn't win and m sure two people were hacking..............


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 21, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Lost every match . Opposition team was too good



They had too many hackers..


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 22, 2014)

Origin update ruined my BF3 , it started lagging like hell and was crashing like anything.

- - - Updated - - -



gta0gagan said:


> no promlems man mani wasn't there so couldn't win and m sure two people were hacking..............



You were shot in the neck or what ?
WHy were you squeaking like a duck on mumble ?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 22, 2014)

Bf3 noob here.. But what are hackers in an online server? I thought the servers were anti cheat.. Like VAC??


----------



## DVJex (Jun 22, 2014)

^There are hackers in VAC games too .
And doesnt BF3 have some kind of balancing mechanism? The last game i played was like 7 players on one side to 10 on the other.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 22, 2014)

7 to 10 is pretty balanced .


----------



## DVJex (Jun 22, 2014)

^ Not when the 10 guys are camping just outside your base.
And come play BF3 sometime. We could always use a guy with experience .


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 22, 2014)

DVJex said:


> ^ Not when the 10 guys are camping just outside your base.
> And come play BF3 sometime. We could always use a guy with experience .



It has to be done by an admin , or admin should enable auto-balance  .


----------



## Anorion (Jun 22, 2014)

we got outplayed today fair and square, they were launching such synchronized attacks 
doesn't matter, was more fun playing against that, we did improve over the matches


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2014)

Anorion said:


> lossss
> but good game



we all have bad days


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 22, 2014)

Anorion said:


> we got outplayed today fair and square, they were launching such synchronized attacks
> doesn't matter, was more fun playing against that, we did improve over the matches



after you guys left , I played 2 more rounds and I can confirm 4 guys were hacking , I got their names , I tried to kill them with tanks and even emptied 2 of my magazines but still they didn't die and all 4 of them were atleast 10-0 ...


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 22, 2014)

Last few rounds were good. We did win one round when hackers left.
It was fun though , specially grand bazaar map at objective C.
They had us cornered , almost all of us at same point.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 22, 2014)

Grand bazzar objective B. I will remember that. Enemies rushing, we were holding.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 22, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> after you guys left , I played 2 more rounds and I can confirm 4 guys were hacking , I got their names , I tried to kill them with tanks and even emptied 2 of my magazines but still they didn't die and all 4 of them were atleast 10-0 ...



ow ok. will join in today.


----------



## aaruni (Jun 22, 2014)

what time tonight, and what IP ? and how to connect ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 22, 2014)

How about CSGO next week since y'all are playing BF3 this week?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 22, 2014)

Sorry guys won't be able to make it today


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 23, 2014)

just received Boderlands 2 from a guy for helping him out with buying a GPU      any PDs for it?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 23, 2014)

^4 max but I don't mind playing it
was hoping to finish 1.5 before 2 but oh well, might as well play it


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 23, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^4 max but I don't mind playing it
> was hoping to finish 1.5 before 2 but oh well, might as well play it



1.5?   and well i'm new to BL series


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 23, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> just received Boderlands 2 from a guy for helping him out with buying a GPU      any PDs for it?



dnt have it and not gonna buy normal one..........


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 23, 2014)

Sniper Elite for next PD??


----------



## kunalht (Jun 23, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Sniper Elite for next PD??



sounds good!


----------



## hsr (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm in as well, if it happens do make it post 7PM.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 23, 2014)

hsr said:


> I'm in as well, if it happens do make it post 7PM.



whats youe steam id??


----------



## hsr (Jun 23, 2014)

_hsr (the doktor)


----------



## DDIF (Jun 24, 2014)

+1 for Sniper Elite V2

--UPDATE--

Please check the first post, it has been updated with new info about PlayDate and servers.
See first post


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 24, 2014)

downloaded sniper elite but seriously guys some tdf members here have yet to download it...........

so instead of denying them this weeks playdate lets do another bf3 playdate or anything that majority has and next week do sniper elite playdate...........


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 24, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> downloaded sniper elite but seriously guys some tdf members here have yet to download it...........
> 
> so instead of denying them this weeks playdate lets do another bf3 playdate or anything that majority has and next week do sniper elite playdate...........


bf3 for 3 straight weeks. 

great.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 24, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> bf3 for 3 straight weeks.
> 
> great.



can't help it if people haven't downloaded sniper elite yet...........


----------



## Anorion (Jun 24, 2014)

everyone has it I think


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 24, 2014)

I am not going to come to this week's PD , I am going out of Town ...


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 24, 2014)

i will have night shift.. so no..


----------



## kunalht (Jun 25, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> i will have night shift.. so no..



You can come at sunday!!


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 25, 2014)

I might be out of station. Not confirmed yet.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 25, 2014)

I only have BF3 and not in mood to buy any new games right now. Running low on gadget expenses , have already maxed out my CC.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 25, 2014)

Btw there arr so many sniper elite I can see which version ?? 
I will give dloading a try but cant say for sure , my net runs at 512kbps only


----------



## DDIF (Jun 25, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> Btw there arr so many sniper elite I can see which version ??
> I will give dloading a try but cant say for sure , my net runs at 512kbps only


Sniper Elite V2


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 25, 2014)

Will ahem ver. Wrk ?


----------



## DDIF (Jun 25, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> Will ahem ver. Wrk ?


Nope. Better buy it or you should have redeemed it when it was free.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 25, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Nope. Better buy it or you should have redeemed it when it was free.


hw much does it costs right now ?


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 25, 2014)

Is next pd for sure based on se v2 ??


----------



## DDIF (Jun 25, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> hw much does it costs right now ?


14.99 $, Oh boy, you are getting ripped. We all got it for free.


Hrishi said:


> Is next pd for sure based on se v2 ??



Yes, see the first post.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 25, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> Is next pd for sure based on se v2 ??


we all got it for free, and we prolly gonna lose interest in it after a couple of PDs, so skip this one..


----------



## DDIF (Jun 25, 2014)

Anorion said:


> we all got it for free, and we prolly gonna lose interest in it after a couple of PDs, so skip this one..



Well we always revisit these games, so all in all it's up to his preference.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh man, I'm downloading this game now. If only few people show up in pd, I would be disappointed.


----------



## DVJex (Jun 25, 2014)

^I think we have quite a few people with the game. No idea how long they'll play for in the PD though.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 25, 2014)

ready with sniper elite v2 also downloaded red orchestra multiplayer............

- - - Updated - - -

anyone coming for coop now?


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 25, 2014)

Played sev2, the campaign and the multiplayer was boring , hope the coop won't be..


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 27, 2014)

I guess today sniper elite test run. Isn't it?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 27, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> I guess today sniper elite test run. Isn't it?



what time?


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 27, 2014)

I was asking.. I don't know.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 28, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Played sev2, the campaign and the multiplayer was boring , hope the coop won't be..



i guess you are playing with all the assistance on..

play it with all of them off, in realistic mode. or on MP servers..


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 28, 2014)

I dont see much activty this weekend for playdate.


----------



## kunalht (Jun 28, 2014)

Sniper elite v2


----------



## DVJex (Jun 28, 2014)

So, has it started yet?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 28, 2014)

yeah who playing?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 28, 2014)

Am playing bf3


----------



## DVJex (Jun 28, 2014)

Anorion said:


> yeah who playing?


As of right now, only you and ariftwister.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 28, 2014)

no playdate today i think no one playing..........


----------



## kunalht (Jun 28, 2014)

we played.
Nice little playdate!


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 28, 2014)

played what?


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 29, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> played what?



Sniper Elite v2


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 29, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> *2nerd.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Single-Player-games-VS-Multi-Player-games.jpg
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/how-i-feel-single-player-vs-multiplayer.jpg


 [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION] , [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] , [MENTION=158584]DVJex[/MENTION] 
This is what happened to me in today's playdate.


----------



## snap (Jun 29, 2014)

sry guys was a little busy this weekend :C


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 29, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Sniper Elite v2



will play tomorrow.

naybody up for tomorrow?


----------



## kunalht (Jun 29, 2014)

Spoiler






ariftwister said:


> [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION] , [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] , [MENTION=158584]DVJex[/MENTION]
> This is what happened to me in today's playdate.






LoL


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 29, 2014)

I missed  fu** you bsnl.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 29, 2014)

remember to tell us next time that me and dvjex won't be at same team...........game becomes boring that way.......


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 30, 2014)

How was sunday's pd ?


----------



## kunalht (Jun 30, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> How was sunday's pd ?



no pd on sunday


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 30, 2014)

kunalht said:


> no pd on sunday



my net wasn't working..... so couldn't come......


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hell this financial quarter closing.


----------



## kaz (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey which games you guys play mostly? How can I know when and what game will be played? Please....


----------



## Anorion (Jun 30, 2014)

check first post

so far we have played
quake 3
trackmania 
ghost recon phantoms 
ghost recon advanced warfighter 2
rainbow 6 vegas 2 
tribes : ascend
team fortress 2
battlefield 3 
sniper elite v2 

did I miss any?


----------



## kaz (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]


----------



## kunalht (Jun 30, 2014)

yeah thats all we have played!
Now for next pd, lets play a racing game. 
Need suggestion for racing games.


----------



## kaz (Jun 30, 2014)

New Most Wanted 

- - - Updated - - -

Or Grid 2


----------



## Anorion (Jun 30, 2014)

missed tribes : ascend

how about flatout 2? demolition derby mode is killer. or why not play old racing game. star wars episode 1 racer


----------



## Vyom (Jun 30, 2014)

Count me in for any Racing playdates.

Today I bought Test Drive Unlimited 2, while it was on offer. (Now it isn't). It seems a good multiplayer game from Atari. In my list only skud seems to have this game.
Anyway, for the playdate, invite me in please. And give me appropriate time if the game isn't Trackmania or Burnout Paradise, since then I would need to download.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 30, 2014)

i have dirt 2 never played it though........

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Count me in for any Racing playdates.
> 
> Today I bought Test Drive Unlimited 2, while it was on offer. (Now it isn't). It seems a good multiplayer game from Atari. In my list only skud seems to have this game.
> Anyway, for the playdate, invite me in please. And give me appropriate time if the game isn't Trackmania or Burnout Paradise, since then I would need to download.



actually u can ignore skud he almost has every game........


----------



## kaz (Jun 30, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> i have dirt 2 never played it though........


I have Dirt 3 and its awesome, but difficult ..


----------



## kunalht (Jul 1, 2014)

what about Most Wanted 2005 ? We can play on LAN with hamachi or game ranger.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 1, 2014)

kunalht said:


> what about Most Wanted 2005 ? We can play on LAN with hamachi or game ranger.



Only 4 can play at one time.


----------



## kunalht (Jul 1, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Only 4 can play at one time.



oh okay



Spoiler



Welcome back!!


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 1, 2014)

kaz said:


> I have Dirt 3 and its awesome, but difficult ..



Not really , it was always a semi-sim.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 1, 2014)

Play games that can actually be played by everyone ,  ( IYKWIM ).
I will be able to join with 4 days of notice.
In for any type of FPS , TPS , Combat and Racing games.


----------



## kaz (Jul 1, 2014)

hrishi said:


> play games that can actually be played by everyone ,  ( iykwim ).



cs 1.6


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 1, 2014)

kaz said:


> cs 1.6


killing time


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 1, 2014)

Everyone one has burnout paradise. Why can't we race in that with some spice of demolition.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 1, 2014)

Am willing for Rise of Nation. As I have the cough cough version if any one is willing we can battle to death via GameRanger.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 1, 2014)

How about Race Driver Grid. The LAN MP still works and thats all we need anyway.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 1, 2014)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Everyone one has burnout paradise. Why can't we race in that with some spice of demolition.


dnt have it...........


----------



## hsr (Jul 1, 2014)

If it was playweeks, Civ5 !


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 1, 2014)

Blur-I'm in
Split Second Velocity-I'm in
Flatout 2-I'm in
TMNF-I'm in
NFS MW - I'm in


----------



## kunalht (Jul 1, 2014)

Everyone come online at 9:00 pm tonight. We'll decide about next playdate.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 1, 2014)

^if racing, think that discussion is going to end with burnout paradise 



Hrishi said:


> Play games that can actually be played by everyone ,  ( IYKWIM ).



yes... anything less than 300mb, multiplayer, lan, free or multiplayer free is good I think... best fit I can think of is Teeworlds


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 1, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Everyone come online at 9:00 pm tonight. We'll decide about next playdate.



its already Sniper Elite v2, right??


----------



## kaz (Jul 1, 2014)

I filled those 2 forms in 1st post, but no response yet....Please


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 1, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Everyone come online at 9:00 pm tonight. We'll decide about next playdate.



and am in office 2-11pm.. wont be coming. Decide and let us know.

- - - Updated - - -



kaz said:


> I filled those 2 forms in 1st post, but no response yet....Please



i'll add you when i go home..


----------



## kaz (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 1, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> and am in office 2-11pm.. wont be coming. Decide and let us know.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



my name is there but m also not in whatsapp group...........


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 1, 2014)

Don't have GRID 1 and Burnout Paradise 

Any other options?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 1, 2014)

Origin humble bundle buyers have 2 copies of BP (one steam one origin).. ask a friend who has it


----------



## Anorion (Jul 1, 2014)

Unreal Tournament GOTY 1999 and Race Driver Grid are lined up, start downloading. exact dates will be posted in first page.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 1, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> my name is there but m also not in whatsapp group...........



you are there.. i added you. 

and you replied a few times too..

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> Unreal Tournament GOTY 1999 and Race Driver Grid are lined up, start downloading. exact dates will be posted in first page.



not updated.. 

i have ahem version of grid. hope that will work. 

and again a new game??

for gods sake.. 5gb of sniper elite v2 dl and all i get is one PD which i cannot join.


----------



## snap (Jul 1, 2014)

Ready with sniper elite v2


----------



## kunalht (Jul 1, 2014)

Game : Sniper Elite V2
Date : 5/6 June 2014
Time : 8 PM Onwards

Game : Unreal tournament 1999
Date : 12/13 June 2014
Time : 8 PM Onwards

Game : Race driver grid
Date : 19/20 June 2014
Time : 8 PM Onwards




Everyone start downloading.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 1, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Game : Sniper Elite V2
> Date : 5/6 June 2014
> Time : 8 PM Onwards
> 
> ...



Ohhh So you do have a time machine, I mean you can go back to *June* and play all these game.


Spoiler



No one is missing me 
I pray to god that he kills the computers of all containing TMNF


----------



## kunalht (Jul 1, 2014)

OOPS!! lol 
check again


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 1, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Game : Sniper Elite V2
> Date : 5/6 June 2014
> Time : 8 PM Onwards
> 
> ...



kunal why sniper elite even after last play date we were pwning u like crazy.......


----------



## kunalht (Jul 1, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> kunal why sniper elite even after last play date we were pwning u like crazy.......



hmmmmmmm


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 2, 2014)

Can you switch between the dates of The grid playdate and sniper elite ?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2014)

nope... gameranand figured give enough time for everyone to download grid, and play it as well, because it is not a casual racer and without playing a bit, its tough to even finish tracks.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 2, 2014)

I will have to download all of them


----------



## Desmond (Jul 2, 2014)

UT1999 is the first UT right?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 2, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> UT1999 is the first UT right?



ya coreect...........


----------



## kaz (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm downloading Grid Autosport now and don't feel like downloading old games


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2014)

hmm... checking interest in holding a mid-week playdate for teeworlds? like 9th wed 10PM for 1 hour... if we get more than 6-8 players, we can go ahead. 
its 7 mb Teeworlds


----------



## kaz (Jul 2, 2014)

Downloaded...Playing


----------



## gameranand (Jul 2, 2014)

kaz said:


> I'm downloading Grid Autosport now and don't feel like downloading old games



Playdate is for Race Driver Gris released back in 2007 not the recent one.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 2, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Playdate is for Race Driver Gris released back in 2007 not the recent one.



give the details of version...

- - - Updated - - -



gta0gagan said:


> kunal why sniper elite even after last play date we were pwning u like crazy.......



because its enjoyable.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 2, 2014)

Started downloading sniper elite v2


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 2, 2014)

Anorion said:


> nope... gameranand figured give enough time for everyone to download grid, and play it as well, because it is not a casual racer and without playing a bit, its tough to even finish tracks.



In all honesty , Grid is not that hard to play , its been fps's for the last month, a change of pace would be nice. 3 days is enough to dl Grid.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 2, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> In all honesty , Grid is not that hard to play , its been fps's for the last month, a change of pace would be nice. 3 days is enough to dl Grid.



OK lets put our cards on the table here general.
Yes 3 days is enough for GRID but for a guy who have never played a semi simulator before, it would be really hard to just complete the race because even if you touch your opponents then also there is damage and you can turn it of, which is a issue. Thats why I told the guys to make it one week later but others decided to make it 2 weeks later. I just want to give even chance to the players, who play the game. I don't a playdate in which half of the players are lying at the first corner on the gravel because they didn't lowered the speed. We can do the GRID PD on 12/13 as well if I see enough support for that in this thread.
One more issue is that no one except for 3-4 guys come online at the defined time to decide the game, its also really fun to talk in group chat, it really is and we can also decide the games and coming issue coz of that but no one seems to understand that and they don't come online at that time. That is the reason me and several others decide what we think is best and obviously we can't be right everytime, after all we are also humans.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 2, 2014)

This is GRID 1 : Race Driver: Grid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This is also knows as one of the best Racing games of all time


----------



## gameranand (Jul 2, 2014)

And people plz ping me, [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] or [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] to get download link.

I hope that people mentioned above have the link and if they don't then ping me and get from me.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 2, 2014)

Anorion said:


> hmm... checking interest in holding a mid-week playdate for teeworlds? like 9th wed 10PM for 1 hour... if we get more than 6-8 players, we can go ahead.
> its 7 mb Teeworlds



You dont stop , do you ? Alright , we can do something like that . But I can't come on 9th .


----------



## snap (Jul 2, 2014)

Anorion said:


> hmm... checking interest in holding a mid-week playdate for teeworlds? like 9th wed 10PM for 1 hour... if we get more than 6-8 players, we can go ahead.
> its 7 mb Teeworlds



Teeworlds is nice, played way back with TDF members


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 2, 2014)

gameranand said:


> OK lets put our cards on the table here general.
> Yes 3 days is enough for GRID but for a guy who have never played a semi simulator before, it would be really hard to just complete the race because even if you touch your opponents then also there is damage and you can turn it of, which is a issue. Thats why I told the guys to make it one week later but others decided to make it 2 weeks later. I just want to give even chance to the players, who play the game. I don't a playdate in which half of the players are lying at the first corner on the gravel because they didn't lowered the speed. We can do the GRID PD on 12/13 as well if I see enough support for that in this thread.
> One more issue is that no one except for 3-4 guys come online at the defined time to decide the game, its also really fun to talk in group chat, it really is and we can also decide the games and coming issue coz of that but no one seems to understand that and they don't come online at that time. That is the reason me and several others decide what we think is best and obviously we can't be right everytime, after all we are also humans.



Also take into account of the fact there wasn't much activity in the last pd of sev2. i found the game boring, but yea if you can have fun do the pd.

Edit: And yea when we had the bf3 pd, there were alot of newbie's. Now bf aint a game where you can kill much when you just start the game ,yet they had fun.


----------



## SunE (Jul 2, 2014)

GRID would be nice.

Can we have a BF4 playdate? With proper tactical gameplay and each squad member playing a different class.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 2, 2014)

SunE said:


> GRID would be nice.
> 
> Can we have a BF4 playdate? With proper tactical gameplay and each squad member playing a different class.



no chance see the cost of the game half of members dnt have it.............


----------



## SunE (Jul 2, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> no chance see the cost of the game half of members dnt have it.............



But many do have it. Whoever has it will play. Anyone interested?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 3, 2014)

SunE said:


> But many do have it. Whoever has it will play. Anyone interested?



Just come online in Origin/Battlelog and message me , or post in the Battlefield 4 Multiplayer thread , and we can play .


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2014)

Guys Dino D-Day? 
*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/165520-pc-game-deals-post2132522.html#post2132522


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Also take into account of the fact there wasn't much activity in the last pd of sev2. i found the game boring, but yea if you can have fun do the pd.
> 
> Edit: And yea when we had the bf3 pd, there were alot of newbie's. Now bf aint a game where you can kill much when you just start the game ,yet they had fun.



That I do not know and I didn't decide on Sniper Elite V2, I simply asked the people in the chatroom for a game that everyone has it downloaded for 5/6 July so that no one has to DL anything as there isn't much time and they chose this game.

Also playing a FPS without playing before is a lot different than Grid, if there was some arcade racing game like NFS MW or similar then I would had no problem with it but its Grid, where even a slight touch to your opponent matters for your performance in the game, also game is darn good so I want others to enjoy it then play with friends thats why decided to do later, again my suggestion was 12/13 July for Grid, but its not just me who decide, other people also has a part in it whoever comes in the chatroom at that time.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 3, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Also take into account of the fact there wasn't much activity in the last pd of sev2. i found the game boring, but yea if you can have fun do the pd.
> 
> Edit: And yea when we had the bf3 pd, there were alot of newbie's. Now bf aint a game where you can kill much when you just start the game ,yet they had fun.



Oye Papase how are you, I had fun in BF3 but I think except me everyone has had it for a long time, so I think I was the only n00b player and then there was Rishi, no one else.  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION], nice to see you back in action.
Right now I really hate this thread and I wish that kunal and gamer get a power cut on PD.


Spoiler



I miss PDs.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 3, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Oye Papase how are you, I had fun in BF3 but I think except me everyone has had it for a long time, so I think I was the only n00b player and then there was Rishi, no one else.  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION], nice to see you back in action.
> Right now I really hate this thread and I wish that kunal and gamer get a power cut on PD.
> 
> 
> ...



Me too with you. Got it only when it was free . Played ahem single player though.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 3, 2014)

i went an online TDM in BF3. totally new and got my a$$ handed to me on a platter.


----------



## snap (Jul 3, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Oye Papase how are you, I had fun in BF3 but I think except me everyone has had it for a long time, so I think I was the only n00b player and then there was Rishi, no one else.  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION], nice to see you back in action.
> Right now I really hate this thread and I wish that kunal and gamer get a power cut on PD.
> 
> 
> ...



Not attending playdate? but i will miss the trolling you guys do on Mic 

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> Guys Dino D-Day?
> *www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/165520-pc-game-deals-post2132522.html#post2132522



anorion can you tell more about this game. Get the game guys we can play someday later


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2014)

I was nub in bf3... started playing realistiic fps only after this thread, otherwise only played quake 3

there are 9 classes, its like tf2, changing sides and classes uses same shortcuts
the music is marching band war music
there is no single player campaign, only multi-player and vs bots. bots have funny names from WWII times. 
one of the classes, the dilophosaur hurls goats at enemies
the microraptor is just learning to fly, so can hover-jump-glide to enemies
the compys, donno, they seem like kamikaze bombers, they are small and die easily tho
you can choose between dinos and humans to play
multiplayer is more than 24, so should be enough for all of us

its fast paced, funny, not too realistic, but realistic enough, annd... what else you wanna know?


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 3, 2014)

Anorion said:


> I was nub in bf3... started playing realistiic fps only after this thread, otherwise only played quake 3
> 
> there are 9 classes, its like tf2, changing sides and classes uses same shortcuts
> the music is marching band war music
> ...



size.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 3, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> size.



3.3 gb.............


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 3, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> *Oye Papase .*



HAHA .. Lol    

More like Papaya ....


----------



## snap (Jul 3, 2014)

^^


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 3, 2014)

Anorion said:


> I was nub in bf3... started playing realistiic fps only after this thread, otherwise only played quake 3
> 
> there are 9 classes, its like tf2, changing sides and classes uses same shortcuts
> the music is marching band war music
> ...



free/paid/ahem?
non/steam?


----------



## kunalht (Jul 3, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> free/paid/ahem?
> non/steam?



Available for free here: 
We're giving away a million Steam keys for Dino D-Day, with Bundle Stars | PC Gamer

- - - Updated - - -



ManiDhillon said:


> Oye Papase how are you, I had fun in BF3 but I think except me everyone has had it for a long time, so I think I was the only n00b player and then there was Rishi, no one else.  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION], nice to see you back in action.
> Right now I really hate this thread and I wish that kunal and gamer get a power cut on PD.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 3, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> HAHA .. Lol
> 
> More like Papaya ....



Never really understood why you guys were laughing , never will.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 3, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Never really understood why you guys were laughing , never will.



It's hilarious if you know Hindi ...


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 3, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> It's hilarious if you know Hindi ...



Do explain.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2014)

oh what are you a robot, Passape, its not actually a funny joke
we just need some inside jokes because its some common ground in cyberspace 
borrowing a line from a book, Cibola Burn, "its funny because its familiar" 
dont worry, the jokes more on typical punjabi mispronunciation of Pasapa, than something that you did


----------



## snap (Jul 3, 2014)

I just found it funny cause of the misspelt name....


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 3, 2014)

Anorion said:


> oh what are you a robot, Passape, its not actually a funny joke
> we just need some inside jokes because its some common ground in cyberspace
> borrowing a line from a book, Cibola Burn, "its funny because its familiar"
> dont worry, the jokes more on typical punjabi mispronunciation of Pasapa, than something that you did



haha..


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 3, 2014)

Cant understand the joke


----------



## DDIF (Jul 3, 2014)

No one will, unless you guys were there hearing me and him talk. It's same like BSOD ho gya.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 3, 2014)

Pasape, gogon


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> No one will, unless you guys were there hearing me and him talk. It's same like BSOD ho gya.



LOL BSOD.  [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION] invented that.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 3, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Pasape, gogon



how did i get there..........

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> LOL BSOD. [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION] invented that.



lol tat one was epic while we were playing bf3 sm1 gets a call saying BSOD ho gaya.......


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2014)

thank god the kids are fast asleep. hopefully.

bf3? more like l4d2


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 3, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> how did i get there..........



I called you that on the day when your mic was acting crazy..(1st BF3 PD with mic)


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Hrishi (Jul 4, 2014)

Anyone UP for BF3 , I unlocked many weapons and have mastered M4A1. Someone's gonna die in next PD if it happens to be BF3.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 4, 2014)

OK so I have Race Driver GRID....Playdates do change, however if anyone is interested in playing Grid with me then you can ping me when I am online and not playing some other game.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 4, 2014)

i just realised tomorrow is SEV2 PD along with WC Quarterfinals... 

Dayummmm...


----------



## gameranand (Jul 4, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> i just realised tomorrow is SEV2 PD along with WC Quarterfinals...
> 
> Dayummmm...



Come online on Steam need to talk to you.


----------



## DVJex (Jul 6, 2014)

Just FYI, playdaters check the first post.


----------



## kunalht (Jul 6, 2014)

great Playdate after long time



Spoiler



*kunalht.com/Screenshots/se1.jpg 


*kunalht.com/Screenshots/se2.jpg 


*kunalht.com/Screenshots/se3.jpg 


*kunalht.com/Screenshots/se4.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2014)

OK so PD was successful.... 


Spoiler



*farm6.staticflickr.com/5562/14579220854_4f4edeed35_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3868/14580259102_813bfe94e3_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3892/14394355990_964552f8a7_b.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2906/14394402338_11fcea8e38_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5484/14579224854_99f235340a_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5595/14394358710_afec4e3afd_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5277/14580267092_6a782029cc_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5501/14581021765_49be5e7295_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5481/14580268202_445d9cfa49_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3919/14557958906_7727648ac1_b.jpg


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 6, 2014)

See the second Screenshot. , Kunal again.. BTW nice playdate.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 6, 2014)

everyone on voice chat made it even more so
running around with the machine gun was so much more fun 

PS, next week's game been updated to Burnout Paradise, so more people should be happy now


----------



## kunalht (Jul 6, 2014)

Spoiler



*kunalht.com/Screenshots/se5.jpg


*kunalht.com/Screenshots/se6.jpg


*kunalht.com/Screenshots/se7.jpg


----------



## snap (Jul 6, 2014)

Anand running around gunning everyone : (


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2014)

Here kunal take this


Spoiler



*farm6.staticflickr.com/5537/14580264862_4867b6d20d_b.jpg


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 6, 2014)

From screenshots it feels like only Kunal and Gameranand were playing. Rivalry.


----------



## kunalht (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## DVJex (Jul 6, 2014)

Anorion said:


> everyone on voice chat made it even more so
> running around with the machine gun was so much more fun


SMG you mean? Otherwise where the hell is my MG??



snap said:


> Anand running around gunning everyone : (


He cant snipe, so yea .


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 6, 2014)

kunalht said:


> great Playdate after* long time*



So you think the playdates that you don't come to aren't successful ?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 6, 2014)

So BP the next playdate. I am ready. 

Btw, saw the Steam/Origin ID's spredsheet on first post. I would like to bring to notice that we did have a spreadsheet of ID's of TDF members which was made a year ago. Following are the links:
ID Fill Form: *docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?usp=drive_web&formkey=dFk3czdZWFdPOHdTY0R3azBDaUNSLXc6MQ
The Database: *docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Avb5KHSVc5pzdFk3czdZWFdPOHdTY0R3azBDaUNSLXc&usp=sharing



Spoiler



[GS]0Avb5KHSVc5pzdFk3czdZWFdPOHdTY0R3azBDaUNSLXc[/GS]



The spreadsheet can be updated in the first post. Also where are the logos that members created for official playdates? Like the one I made for Trackmania?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 6, 2014)

Anyways , I present you this , ( [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]  and    [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] on the mic)


----------



## DDIF (Jul 6, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Btw, saw the Steam/Origin ID's spredsheet on first post. I would like to bring to notice that we did have a spreadsheet of ID's of TDF members which was made a year ago. Following are the links:


Please read the first post regarding this, you will get the answer.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 6, 2014)

^ I get it now. Still feels redundant.
Anyway, filled mine ID in the new form.


----------



## SunE (Jul 6, 2014)

I have submitted my Steam and Origin IDs and also sent friend requests to some of you guys.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2014)

SunE said:


> I have submitted my Steam and Origin IDs and also sent friend requests to some of you guys.



And whats your Steam ID ??

- - - Updated - - -

Fianlly getting good shots with snipers



Spoiler



*farm3.staticflickr.com/2914/14400973769_24029fbc16_b.jpg


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 6, 2014)

poor anorion


----------



## Anorion (Jul 6, 2014)

yeah lol not too great with snipers, was in full kamikaze mode with the smg till tdm

*i.imgur.com/B0RTkuy.jpg
*i.imgur.com/GY2479s.jpg
*i.imgur.com/mh7nJ4F.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ZYjqHP9.jpg

venerable
*i.imgur.com/MJ4nbv8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/vXvBcJt.jpg
DDIF from earlier COOP


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2014)

This is sadness.....BSNL acting weird coz that getting too much DC. Played for like 30 mins but even in that multiple DCs then wasn't able to join. Glad that I played yesterday.


----------



## snap (Jul 6, 2014)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] 

I was waiting for you to come up the stairs but you teleported behind me :\


----------



## SunE (Jul 6, 2014)

gameranand said:


> And whats your Steam ID ??



Steam Community :: T0rN4D0 - SuNnY


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 6, 2014)

Finally my net acted up...

- - - Updated - - -



SunE said:


> Steam Community :: T0rN4D0 - SuNnY



dude you are I'm my friend list you could have seen us playing the death match game was open.....

- - - Updated - - -



SunE said:


> Steam Community :: T0rN4D0 - SuNnY



dude you are I'm my friend list you could have seen us playing the death match game was open.....

- - - Updated - - -

Why all of you posting shots of killing me? I know I owned that game but still...


----------



## SunE (Jul 6, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> Finally my net acted up...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




Buddy I don't have SEv2   Besides I was watching Wimbledon today and FWC yesterday.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 6, 2014)

snap said:


> [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]
> 
> I was waiting for you to come up the stairs but you teleported behind me :\



yeah it was a bug...
I was below tower, I turned around, Im on top of tower, turned around to fire at you, near the train now, then just moved, and back on top of tower. I was still firing in your general direction. you died, the mouse moves a bit and im on bottom of tower again. think the game is buggy, because that was too much.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 7, 2014)

anyone want to play ping me


----------



## DVJex (Jul 9, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Anyways , I present you this , ( [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]  and    [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] on the mic)



Coward Snipers. You're supposed to kill other snipers, not run away  .


----------



## DDIF (Jul 9, 2014)

DVJex said:


> Coward Snipers. You're supposed to kill other snipers, not run away  .



We were not running, we were looking for a nice sniping spot. And you weren't there in that match IIRC.


----------



## DVJex (Jul 9, 2014)

^ I neither have the money nor a good enough computer for BF4 :/ .


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 9, 2014)

DVJex said:


> Coward Snipers. You're supposed to kill other snipers, not run away  .



The point of the video was the glitch and not how we were sniping , I was laughing so hard , you just cant hear it in this video , and It went on for atleast 2-3 mins more .


----------



## Anorion (Jul 10, 2014)

guys neotokyo is great
its a squad based tactical shooter, a source engine standalone mod
less than 3GB download, free on steam
it has in built voice chat
weapons are realistic, but there is also running and jumping, and whole bunch of powerups
there is night vision, thermal vision, and also smoke screens and invisibility
best thing is 16 a side gameplay!


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 10, 2014)

Anorion said:


> guys neotokyo is great
> its a squad based tactical shooter, a source engine standalone mod
> less than 3GB download, free on steam
> it has in built voice chat
> ...



tu kitna dl karwaega re?? 

will try out soon..


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 10, 2014)

Guys schedule play dates with free games please, so that this mere mortal can be a part of it from next month


----------



## kaz (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeah!! free games


----------



## gameranand (Jul 10, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Guys schedule play dates with free games please, so that this mere mortal can be a part of it from next month





kaz said:


> Yeah!! free games



Well actually we do PDs for mostly free games (one way or another). Even if we organize playdate for paid games then only those which has been free. For e.g - Sniper Elite V2 and BF3.

Please join in the next Playdate after BP which is Grid. Contact me or [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] for DL links of the game.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 10, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Well actually we do PDs for mostly free games (one way or another). Even if we organize playdate for paid games then only those which has been free. For e.g - Sniper Elite V2 and BF3.
> 
> Please join in the next Playdate after BP which is Grid. Contact me or [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] for DL links of the game.



I was in BF3. Enjoyed a lot. Grid I might not be able to join. Will be relocating. And man that game is tough. Thanks BTW


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> I was in BF3. Enjoyed a lot. Grid I might not be able to join. Will be relocating. And man that game is tough. Thanks BTW



Yeah its tough but very good game and we play just for fun and not winning so no  problems at all in that.


----------



## DVJex (Jul 11, 2014)

I think no one's mentioned anything, but Burnout Paradise does not have text chat. So use mics.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 11, 2014)

*UPDATE : BURNOUT PARADISE - Testing / Practising (Tonight from 8 PM)
​​*
*Please Share your Burnout Id's 

My Id : rajatGod512*​


----------



## true_lies (Jul 11, 2014)

List of Games for playdates? not there in the OP


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 11, 2014)

true_lies said:


> List of Games for playdates? not there in the OP



OP lists the current set of games , we decide new games after the current ones are done .


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 11, 2014)

count me in for the pd, no one updated on the whatsapp group about the testing or i would have joined too :O


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 12, 2014)

[MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION] you should have contacted me on steam , me , [strike]nukku[/strike] nikku and kunal were playing at 12:15 am .


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 12, 2014)

Nukku


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 12, 2014)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Nukku



sh!t , lol


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2014)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Nukku



BSOD ho gaya LOL....Anyway BSNL was down last night so wasn't there. I'll be there today though.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 12, 2014)

Lol. I was looking for you yesterday,  but you were offline.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 12, 2014)

CSGO or Sniper Elite anyone?
or even TF2?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> CSGO or Sniper Elite anyone?
> or even TF2?



Today we Play Burnout Paradise.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 12, 2014)

Ping me when you guys wanna start ....


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 12, 2014)

Beware of Power Cuts


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 12, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Beware of Power Cuts



FUUUUUU


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 12, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Well actually we do PDs for mostly free games (one way or another). Even if we organize playdate for paid games then only those which has been free. For e.g - Sniper Elite V2 and BF3.
> 
> Please join in the next Playdate after BP which is Grid. Contact me or [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] for DL links of the game.



Grid is not a free game ; is it ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 12, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Grid is not a free game ; is it ?



Neither is burnout paradise


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 12, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> FUUUUUU




Already had 4 disconnects  Game over


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2014)

A hell of a Playdate....Really nice racing playdate....many came many go...but mostly there were always 4-6 people in the lobby.
Here are some screenies



Spoiler



*farm6.staticflickr.com/5507/14636754365_7bc8d6ee5f_b.jpg
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5481/14636751845_d734e42d28_b.jpg
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2940/14656654693_19bf81fce6_b.jpg
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5561/14656657253_3ef046286d_b.jpg
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3926/14450146328_51decf6580_b.jpg
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3846/14634616294_64f4c813a9_b.jpg



Only managed to take screenshots of final standings....forgot in between but you can guess that. 
Hey I'll be honest, they literally handed my a$$ over to me in races by taking me down again and again but I rose from the ashes. 
Played for like 3-4 hours.....Voice chat just adds to the fun in the game.....
"Abe tune mujhe kyon mara yaar"
"Are yaar main kahan ja raha hun...sala rasta kahan hai"
"Yaar ye upar niche kya kar rahe ho.....gandi batein mat karo"
"Bas Gameranand aur Vyom ko jane mat do kisi tarah se"
"Yaar wo maar ke jate hain"

Some of the best lines in the PD. Might not sound funny here but those who were there understand its value.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice playdate. I couldn't join earlier. And later was not able to remember my login ID of BP since last Playdate of BP I had played a year before. 
But it was quite fun when I did play a few games. Here are some of my screenshot, since gamaeranand couldn't take my presence on record. 



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/ibp3rVjpWdmMih.jpg
[IMG]*i.minus.com/igEygtHNFUm9x.jpg[/IMG]
*i.minus.com/ibjYwfbL8FJzva.jpg



- - - Updated - - -

Next playdate that is on Sunday, today, 13th July is BP again? Right? This time I will give you a nice competition


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 13, 2014)

gameranand said:


> A hell of a Playdate....Really nice racing playdate....many came many go...but mostly there were always 4-6 people in the lobby.
> Here are some screenies
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/wybTF9v.jpg
*i.imgur.com/4hs00Pw.jpg
*i.imgur.com/H9dydGG.jpg
*i.imgur.com/OjIrEn8.jpg
*i.imgur.com/NG3xBSh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/SGYB1gB.jpg
*i.imgur.com/1OZWBSK.jpg
*i.imgur.com/SwuuDDi.jpg
*i.imgur.com/pq6TNDC.jpg
*i.imgur.com/UdT9juQ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/JYsKfIs.jpg



- - - Updated - - -


sniper elite playdate last week....


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/vATeRGl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/HBsl7C4.jpg


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 13, 2014)

Yeah nice PD but from where sniper elite came.?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 13, 2014)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]
I did tried, see the 2nd screenshot. Actually I am not very used to take screenshots, so when it came to last results with long wait then I remembered to take em. Also basically took screenshots of overall winner most of the time and you won once so you are in my screenshots.
 [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION]
Put the screenshots in the spoiler tags.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 13, 2014)

nobody here ?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 13, 2014)

aaruni said:


> nobody here ?



Now I am here. Was gone for dinner.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 13, 2014)

uh, how do I connect to you ?

- - - Updated - - -

now I have to go for dinner. be back in half an hour ?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 13, 2014)

Never in my life I had much fun in BP playdate. Only glitch was that my mic didn't work. Don't know why but it doesn't work in Steam/BP only. 
But I had fun playing and listening to conversations of Aaruni and gta0gagain and probably rajat (I couldn't identify the voices though). After all were disconnected at probably 10:30, I played with Aaruni and completed many challenges together. All in all it was Way lot fun then yesterday atleast. 

*i.minus.com/i41NJYZve7pLN.jpg

Here are some more good screenshots: (for all pics see this album: **minus.com/mCdQPawrVKJvT*) [*Specially checkout the Last pic xD*]



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/ibxKMTjvhDK100.jpg

*i.minus.com/iPa265WWfawn8.jpg

*i.minus.com/ibuLONDgHy09d3.jpg

*i.minus.com/ibrIoroJw3oCzw.jpg

*i.minus.com/iTeTpVgF3BmtR.jpg

*i.minus.com/itE1tD6UZYfm0.jpg

*i.minus.com/irK8LIMOWBAIt.jpg

*i.minus.com/iQFv2w0d3BkxS.jpg

*i.minus.com/iCMO3gqNWZFCE.jpg

*i.minus.com/ibuW0adlpq8WnE.jpg

*i.minus.com/i7WpzgOjccaCk.jpg

*i.minus.com/ib10E59fdZcrWv.jpg

*i.minus.com/ivtloFLyzcIBM.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jul 14, 2014)

I got DCed. Fckin BSNL, when I came back everyone was gone already.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 14, 2014)

oh looked like fun
fell asleep while installing, was really tired


----------



## Piyush (Jul 14, 2014)

Haha that chat. ALT+TABing in an online game, I know that feel bro 

Btw nice screen shots [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 14, 2014)

My power gone for a while and when I came back only vyom was there.  But enjoyed PD.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 14, 2014)

I will join you guys tonight.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 14, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> I will join you guys tonight.



There's no plan for playdate today. But you can play if other players want to play. I am not sure how much I can play today, since have some work also to do!


----------



## DDIF (Jul 14, 2014)

Vyom said:


> There's no plan for playdate today. But you can play if other players want to play. I am not sure how much I can play today, since have some work also to do!


No problem, I think many are online.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 14, 2014)

Vyom said:


> There's no plan for playdate today. But you can play if other players want to play. I am not sure how much I can play today, since have some work also to do!



We don't need a playdate to play with [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]. We play anytime we want.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 15, 2014)

gameranand said:


> We don't need a playdate to play with [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]. We play anytime we want.



These power cuts man, I told you not to vote for Modi. First round was awesome. Lets discuss tomorrow about future PDs.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 15, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> These power cuts man, I told you not to vote for Modi. First round was awesome. Lets discuss tomorrow about future PDs.



Yeah sure....Hope that power will be on at that time. Hate this weather.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 15, 2014)

After the last Burnout Paradise Playdate

*edufor.fosspowered.com/img/image.php?di=DPMF


----------



## SunE (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey when we gonna play GRID?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 15, 2014)

SunE said:


> Hey when we gonna play GRID?



This saturday.


----------



## SunE (Jul 15, 2014)

gameranand said:


> This saturday.



OK bro! Will try to practice a bit by then so that hopefully I don't finish 2-3 laps behind everyone


----------



## gameranand (Jul 15, 2014)

SunE said:


> OK bro! Will try to practice a bit by then so that hopefully I don't finish 2-3 laps behind everyone



All are noobs here as well.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 16, 2014)

It should have 1.3 patch thats all.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 18, 2014)

*UPDATE*

For People who are getting confused about the game. Its Race Driver Grid released in 2007. Not GRID 2 or GRID Autosport.

For the guys who have downloaded Race Driver Grid or will DL this game for the tomorrow's playdate, here are the instructions
1. Download the game
2. Download Hamachi (Hamachi DL Link)
3. Install Hamchi
4. How to run Run Games using Hamachi in Win 8 or 7  Follow the instructions and configure your PC as per this link.



*I'll be online if you face any trouble after 7 PM. Ping me or     [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] on Steam for problems and checking.*. 

- - - Updated - - -

Update

Okay I skipped college because it was raining. You can ping me whenever you want on steam when I'm online.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 18, 2014)

gameranand said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> For People who are getting confused about the game. Its Race Driver Grid released in 2007. Not GRID 2 or GRID Autosport.
> 
> ...



WHy you bunk school?
I tells yer parentz and you will gets spankingz for being naughty boy.


----------



## SunE (Jul 18, 2014)

Gollum said:


> WHy you bunk school?
> I tells yer parentz and you will gets spankingz for being naughty boy.



Lolwut??!! 

- - - Updated - - -

Oh and why Hamachi? Why not  Tunngle?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 18, 2014)

Not tied to a title, its a vpn where the same underlying network work for any game


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 18, 2014)

Object me bingla


----------



## Vyom (Jul 18, 2014)

I am downloading RDG since last week. I will be ready till tomorrow's playdate.
Hoping to try the game for an hour atleast since never played this game before.

Also, we will need a common chat room to discuss about the game when playdate occurs or even before it starts to configure our games. I guess Hamachi would be common platform for all for the same. Right [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]?


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 18, 2014)

Hamachi toplay the game. 

for voice chat, you get mumble.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 18, 2014)

Vyom for voice we will probably use steam
 [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] the mumble thing was during the bf3 playdate, when we had a server


----------



## gameranand (Jul 18, 2014)

Gollum said:


> WHy you bunk school?
> I tells yer parentz and you will gets spankingz for being naughty boy.



It was raining thats why. Please don't tell ours parents. We don't want spanking....we obey. 



SunE said:


> Lolwut??!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Oh and why Hamachi? Why not  Tunngle?



We use Hamachi because we can use it for any game that supports LAN, many times one title is for Tungle other for Garena, some for Gameranger. We want to reduce the pain. Also [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] has done a great favor to us by buying Hamachi pro subscription so that we can connect 32 players together. With free one only 5 can be connected.



Vyom said:


> I am downloading RDG since last week. I will be ready till tomorrow's playdate.
> Hoping to try the game for an hour atleast since never played this game before.
> 
> Also, we will need a common chat room to discuss about the game when playdate occurs or even before it starts to configure our games. I guess Hamachi would be common platform for all for the same. Right [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]?



Steam would be better I guess. Ping me anytime. PDs usually occurs at 8 or similar so just be online at that time. It also sometimes depends on how many players are actually present. With GRID I guess we can play with just 4, the more the merrier.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 18, 2014)

mumble will be much lighter on the system for those with a weaker system [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]


----------



## gameranand (Jul 18, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> mumble will be much lighter on the system for those with a weaker system [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]



Steam is OK yaar no problems. Also Grid works flawlessly with Steam by adding it as Non Steam game.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 18, 2014)

oh. maybe. but the mumbe servers were an add on to the bf3 servers, which was another kind thing ManiDhillon did for us
we no longer have the mumble servers


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 18, 2014)

Anorion said:


> oh. maybe. but the mumbe servers were an add on to the bf3 servers, which was another kind thing ManiDhillon did for us
> we no longer have the mumble servers


Did we loose the BF3 server?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 18, 2014)

yep. it was for a  month


----------



## Vyom (Jul 18, 2014)

Informed woudland (thetechfreak) about the Grid playdate. In his own words:



> 8:57 PM - wuodland: F**K U ALL GETTING PWNED
> 8:57 PM - wuodland: IMMA GOD
> 8:57 PM - wuodland: GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 8:58 PM - wuodland: and tell the god is coming


----------



## Anorion (Jul 18, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Did we loose the BF3 server?



omg we may still have it. have to confirm.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 18, 2014)

I am out of play dates for at least a month


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 19, 2014)

I'll join in tomorrow if time permits. After all, the game is GRiD. Downloaded it from Steam just a while ago. Will get Hamachi setup now 


  [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] errr I was kidding. Let's see what happens tomorrow


----------



## DDIF (Jul 19, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Did we loose the BF3 server?


Nope, we still have it.


Anorion said:


> yep. it was for a  month





Anorion said:


> omg we may still have it. have to confirm.



The server is still there, bought two month's subscription. So both Mumble and BF3 are available till our *Independence Day that is 15 August 2015.*

-- update --

*P.S:* [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] or anyone give me some tips for RDG, started playing few minutes ago and it's f**ki*g hard, I end up hitting corners and destroying my car, not even finished the qualifying race. At this rate I am gonna end up last in all matches tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 19, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> *P.S:* [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] or anyone give me some tips for RDG, started playing few minutes ago and it's f**ki*g hard, I end up hitting corners and destroying my car, not even finished the qualifying race. At this rate I am gonna end up last in all matches tonight/tomorrow.



Just one tip. Use the brakes at corners.


----------



## kaz (Jul 19, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] or anyone give me some tips for RDG, started playing few minutes ago and it's f**ki*g hard, I end up hitting corners and destroying my car, not even finished the qualifying race. At this rate I am gonna end up last in all matches tonight/tomorrow.



Same here and after too many crashes the car steering gets crazy, like always going towards right


----------



## DDIF (Jul 19, 2014)

kaz said:


> Same here and after too many crashes the car steering gets crazy, like always going towards right



Yeah the same!!! Happens to me all the time.


----------



## kaz (Jul 19, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Yeah the same!!! Happens to me all the time.



Then we will have a good fight for the last position


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 19, 2014)

Grid will be fun today. What tracks / cars we taking ? I think there should be series of 2-3 races from every major class. What do you say?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 19, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Grid will be fun today. What tracks / cars we taking ? I think there should be series of 2-3 races from every major class. What do you say?



I am not much experienced in this game so please just tell me the simplest of tracks and cars easiest to handle. We have many completely new players here.


----------



## SunE (Jul 19, 2014)

Beginners only race today. Ultimate fight for the last position


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 19, 2014)

I'd stay stick with Pro Tuned car series. It's by far the easiest classes of cars and relatively simple to handle. We could have a Muscle car series too in US tracks. To end it a GT1 series which has fast cars 

Pro Tuned and GT1 should be on EU tracks like Nurburgring, Spa, Istanbul, Jarama.



			
				 gameranand said:
			
		

> I am not much experienced in this game so please just tell me the simplest of tracks and cars easiest to handle. We have many completely new players here.


 same here. Haven't played it in a while. Barely remember the tracks


----------



## DDIF (Jul 19, 2014)

kaz said:


> Then we will have a good fight for the last position



The game is on then.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 19, 2014)

omg here I was banking on beginner's luck


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 19, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Informed woudland (thetechfreak) about the Grid playdate. In his own words:
> 
> 
> > 8:57 PM - wuodland: F**K U ALL GETTING PWNED
> ...


Sometimes even gods are taken down by normal men, this time we may see an example of that...........


----------



## gameranand (Jul 19, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> Sometimes even gods are taken down by normal men, this time we may see an example of that...........



You are saying this coz you haven't played Dirt with him.


----------



## SunE (Jul 19, 2014)

Is no one playing?


----------



## kunalht (Jul 19, 2014)

Power Cut!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 19, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Power Cut!



Oh , good excuse , BAD OP ! Didnt even download


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 19, 2014)

Everyone playing Burnout Paradise in Grid crashing everyone out xD


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 19, 2014)

Was in chat  Missed the game


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 20, 2014)

Awesome PD 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/xYh0eRV.jpg
*i.imgur.com/FT1jgmJ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/J6NC9dM.jpg
*i.imgur.com/4weRR2v.jpg
*i.imgur.com/QcQA2N0.jpg


----------



## kaz (Jul 20, 2014)

So much fun dodging Mani and Anorion coming from front  [MENTION=119713]nikku_hot123[/MENTION] last screenshot is great


----------



## Vyom (Jul 20, 2014)

Yea. So. Played Race Driver Grid as Playdate. Worse gaming experience ever. This game sucks in car handling. F***ing thing just keeps on spinning. You can't hit other car since if you do your car will start to spin. You can't step on grass, cause it starts to spin. You can't apply brakes fast since.. the car will spin. I mean, wtf.

Anyway, had fun in game nevertheless. Here are some screenshots in this album:  **vyomk.minus.com/mCQfvZJqdY3nr*

And some results of the game, where I lost every race:



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/iBfCxjAimPEXr.jpg

*i.minus.com/ibkNNFpNoehWEg.jpg

*i.minus.com/iM0lmD4LPHuT1.jpg

*i.minus.com/ibpMvErhUDre4f.jpg

*i.minus.com/iB3BgQ3N3VJd9.jpg

*i.minus.com/ivENVkWgzjHel.jpg

*i.minus.com/iJimT2PDogjJc.jpg

*i.minus.com/ib2nNmEnot1FWw.jpg

*i.minus.com/iba2aedsvdTtjS.jpg

*i.minus.com/imuiFMTzpu5B5.jpg

*i.minus.com/ibtogUWWS41QNG.jpg

*i.minus.com/iltOgeXl7FLYF.jpg

*i.minus.com/iM0Kh2N3N0D3O.jpg

*i.minus.com/ivZ8QiGNTD3U6.jpg


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 20, 2014)

kaz said:


> So much fun dodging Mani and Anorion coming from front  [MENTION=119713]nikku_hot123[/MENTION] last screenshot is great



lashon Ka dher laga hai. Total Mayhem. LOL


----------



## Vyom (Jul 20, 2014)

kaz said:


> So much fun dodging Mani and Anorion coming from front  [MENTION=119713]nikku_hot123[/MENTION] last screenshot is great



Yea, last screenshot is great, cause I am on "First" in only one place in the entire fudging game! 
Actually I took advantage that everyone crashed and went ahead to first. Not for long tho, I came last even in this race.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 20, 2014)

that was too much fun


----------



## SunE (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey I asked Anand and Anorion whether anyone was playing or not and no one replied  Why you do this to me?


----------



## kaz (Jul 20, 2014)

SunE said:


> Hey I asked Anand and Anorion whether anyone was playing or not and no one replied  Why you do this to me?



:O 

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] I saw you climbing above those tires many times  
and once Anand was also there when I hit him from behind he came down


----------



## Anorion (Jul 20, 2014)

SunE said:


> Hey I asked Anand and Anorion whether anyone was playing or not and no one replied  Why you do this to me?



ow, didnt notice it till after playdate, will remember to check next time. stopped paying attention to steam after a while. we are playing tomorrow as well.

the formula 3 cars were too easy


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Power Cut!



Have you even downloaded the game or not. 



thetechfreak said:


> Everyone playing Burnout Paradise in Grid crashing everyone out xD



LOL yeah. If you are at 4th or 5th then biggest challenge is to dodge other players to come on top. 



tanmaymohan said:


> Was in chat  Missed the game



LOL BSOD ho gaya.



kaz said:


> So much fun dodging Mani and Anorion coming from front  [MENTION=119713]nikku_hot123[/MENTION] last screenshot is great



Yup all 5 players right on screen wrecking each other.



Vyom said:


> Yea. So. Played Race Driver Grid as Playdate. Worse gaming experience ever. This game sucks in car handling. F***ing thing just keeps on spinning. You can't hit other car since if you do your car will start to spin. You can't step on grass, cause it starts to spin. You can't apply brakes fast since.. the car will spin. I mean, wtf.
> 
> Anyway, had fun in game nevertheless. Here are some screenshots in this album:  **vyomk.minus.com/mCQfvZJqdY3nr*



Hey come on, this is one of the best PD. The chat was too awesome... 



nikku_hot123 said:


> lashon Ka dher laga hai. Total Mayhem. LOL



Yup.......the death valley.



Vyom said:


> Yea, last screenshot is great, cause I am on "First" in only one place in the entire fudging game!
> Actually I took advantage that everyone crashed and went ahead to first. Not for long tho, I came last even in this race.


Sadness.



Anorion said:


> that was too much fun


I agree. +1



SunE said:


> Hey I asked Anand and Anorion whether anyone was playing or not and no one replied  Why you do this to me?


Well actually we were in game so didn't noticed the message. Also you should had confirmed here that you were coming so that we could invite you as you are not of the regulars. When all the people who confirmed to come or are regulars came we started. 
Also you didn't came in troubleshooting session on Friday evening. Most of the people had a trial session with me so I knew that they are going to come but you didn't.



kaz said:


> :O [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] I saw you climbing above those tires many times
> and once Anand was also there when I hit him from behind he came down



Yeah and I thank you for that. 



Here are some screenshots of the game....results actually. So many races, I have posted around half of them. In rest I won. 


Spoiler



*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/32966879343312765/5847FBD9C512219FC48F97CEF46C0FF56B4AA487/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/32966879343305641/3127AEE80FB538DDB86296A028280675D6B8979F/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/32966879343293979/A458CD3F1D0E0E3C39F01A333562931A291CB2D1/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/32966879343284671/B606262D93BD4A760C3A5B6D76A4281BE5DF31F0/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/32966879343279485/E8C51E09E211361D1C963D9B35878A101BE30A60/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/32966879343274306/174F77D0B4EB6BADEA2E9C8CF3F075F025EA3C33/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/32966879343268142/23C8FBB20AFA9171CF234CB66D6BD8E909FDFA44/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/32966879343262546/BD650F80ED5ABC045592AB981FA451F6F6B5CE8E/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/32966879343252036/836ADB82DDC1469AE3101D5EF7AFA0C50D78F021/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/32966879343027947/68254C9701117490D6A4A958896E651045DB6C6D/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/32966879343051011/97EDD2C94BA4A9DFADF0F734457242A4B0F6A0A8/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/32966879343247705/6F17068E7A53726EFB719B2CA46898541630EFBC/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/32966879343241598/87CC7AFB9B4C6B2EDBF1E41E1E7FDFB6EBDB6D47/1024x576.resizedimage




And man the chatroom....One fair warning for minors.
*PLEASE DO NOT COME IN PLAYDATE CHATROOM. IT WOULD BE TOO MUCH FOR YOU*.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 20, 2014)

lets play with collisions off and damage on ?



thetechfreak said:


> Grid will be fun today. What tracks / cars we taking ? I think there should be series of 2-3 races from every major class. What do you say?


Sounds fun.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2014)

Anorion said:


> lets play with collisions off and damage on ?
> 
> Sounds fun.



Yeah damage should be ON for all races.


----------



## kaz (Jul 20, 2014)

I was disconnected for some time due to power cut, but later when Mani added me to the steam group chat again I didn't see any chat or hear any voice


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2014)

Where are all my winning pics  Won all the starting races together(5-6)


----------



## Vyom (Jul 20, 2014)

I hate gameranand after yesterday's playdate. The guy rants all over the game about how he is afraid someone might hit him from behind (or front front).. but plays Grid like a pro, and mostly comes 1st. 

I mean, like wtf man... don't make others fool in believing you are a noob only to PAWN in every race. -_-
Sick thing to do for actual noobs.


----------



## SunE (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey no biggie guys. I had posted here that I was looking forward to the Grid PD and was even the one who initially brought it up 2-3 days back. Please inform me at what time y'all will be playing today.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2014)

kaz said:


> I was disconnected for some time due to power cut, but later when Mani added me to the steam group chat again I didn't see any chat or hear any voice



Buy a $0.5 game from steam and we can add you. Unless you buy any game from steam some functions of team are locked.



thetechfreak said:


> Where are all my winning pics  Won all the starting races together(5-6)



I mustn't be there because I took all the result screenshots and posted both your winning races.



Vyom said:


> I hate gameranand after yesterday's playdate. The guy rants all over the game about how he is afraid someone might hit him from behind (or front front).. but plays Grid like a pro, and mostly comes 1st.
> 
> I mean, like wtf man... don't make others fool in believing you are a noob only to PAWN in every race. -_-
> Sick thing to do for actual noobs.



Look buddy, the thing is getting hit in GRID is a real pain. Thats why I was always afraid to get hit, one hit can easily cost you your car or the race. Also several people     [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION],     [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] were actually driving back just to hit someone in front so that was a scary thing. 

Best thing     [MENTION=119713]nikku_hot123[/MENTION] shouted *"Abe ye samne se kaun aa raha hai yaar" and "Yaar ye to sab thok rahe hain....piche hi rehne me bhalai hai kam se kam race to complete karunga."*

Also whenever I completed any race everyone complained saying *"Yaar ab ye kisne race itni jaldi complete kar diya, thodi der me karta."* I was like 

- - - Updated - - -



SunE said:


> Hey no biggie guys. I had posted here that I was looking forward to the Grid PD and was even the one who initially brought it up 2-3 days back. Please inform me at what time y'all will be playing today.



OK. Have you followed the instructions in the post I made on last page. Please do that and configure Hamachi. Also if I don't reply then call me on steam as that would certainly get you my attention even if I am playing and chatting.
Also don't you worry bro. I'll organize more GRID playdates in coming weeks.  So fun.
Also ping me on steam when you have completed configuring Hamachi so I can do a trial run. I always prefer to do a trial run before as it ensures that at last moment you won't face problems and will play properly because troubleshooting while PD is going on is not possible at all. That is the reason why I always ask people to troubleshoot and do a trial run one day before PDs. That troubleshooting session is not for wastage its there for a reason but very few people care to come in that.
Once you have troubleshooted Hamachi then in most PDs you won't face any problems even if you come directly to PD but you have to do troubleshooting at least once before PD.


----------



## kaz (Jul 20, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I mustn't be there because I took all the result screenshots and posted both your winning races.



I won 1 race  You have no screenshot of that 

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> I hate gameranand after yesterday's playdate.



Me to


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2014)

kaz said:


> I won 1 race  You have no screenshot of that
> 
> Me to



Haha,,,yeah sorry. BTW that wasn't a proper win. I was sitting before finish line coz [MENTION=119713]nikku_hot123[/MENTION] asked me not to complete the race and then [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] and [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] came and started hitting me and then after several seconds if not minute you came and crossed the line. Now thats not winning. 

And hey why hate me. I am innocent.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 20, 2014)

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]  [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION]  [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]  [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]  [MENTION=119713]nikku_hot123[/MENTION] and for everyone, here is a little compilation I made today:



YouTube link is : GRID LAN Party - PlayDate - 1 - YouTube



SunE said:


> Hey no biggie guys. I had posted here that I was looking forward to the Grid PD and was even the one who initially brought it up 2-3 days back. Please inform me at what time y'all will be playing today.



Everyone will be there by or after 7 PM (IST) on Sunday, July 20, 2014.
So come and add someone so you can be invited to group chat and yes as [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] said, do a trial run with him because when PD starts, no one's gonna do any troubleshooting.


----------



## SunE (Jul 20, 2014)

I did configure Hamachi when you posted about it. Actually yesterday I wasn't home and returned after 9 PM so may be couldn't troubleshoot. I'm going out today too but I guess I'll be back before 7 so I'll definitely ping you guys then.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2014)

I shall be there today too. Look out !


----------



## Gollum (Jul 20, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> .


loooooooooooooool. you guys, nothing but curse words lol
That sounded like fun

Which game was that?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2014)

Gollum said:


> loooooooooooooool. you guys, nothing but curse words lol
> That sounded like fun
> 
> Which game was that?



Its Race Driver Grid.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 20, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]  [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION]  [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]  [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]  [MENTION=119713]nikku_hot123[/MENTION] and for everyone, here is a little compilation I made today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL.. Awesome vid. DDIF and Vyom Were racing to kill. 
And Please don't record voices.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 20, 2014)

nikku_hot123 said:


> LOL.. Awesome vid. DDIF and Vyom Were racing to kill.
> And Please don't record voices.


Actually I was recording with nVidia Shadow Play, so I can either shut down the whole audio or record everything which play through the input, so I guess voice will be there.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2014)

nikku_hot123 said:


> LOL.. Awesome vid. DDIF and Vyom Were racing to kill.
> And Please don't record voices.



Without the voices, vidseo is of no use at all. 


ManiDhillon said:


> Actually I was recording with nVidia Shadow Play, so I can either shut down the whole audio or record everything which play through the input, so I guess voice will be there.


Please continue doing so.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 20, 2014)

NOTE: Buy this for future playdates.
Ghost Recon: Advanced Warfighter 2 - Get Games - official online digital download retailer

Just for 2.49 $ total bang for buck.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 20, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> and for everyone, here is a little compilation I made today:



Wow Mani.. that was a good video! You even recorded where I use to rescue DDIF. I thought if I can't win this game I might just help others. 
Also the plot in the end where the race turned to Road Rage was brilliant! 

Also, everyone playing Dota 2 today? Did Grid pd got cancel?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 21, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Wow Mani.. that was a good video! You even recorded where I use to rescue DDIF. I thought if I can't win this game I might just help others.
> Also the plot in the end where the race turned to Road Rage was brilliant!
> 
> Also, everyone playing Dota 2 today? Did Grid pd got cancel?



They played ... [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] ,  [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION] ,  [MENTION=119713]nikku_hot123[/MENTION] ,  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] .


----------



## Anorion (Jul 21, 2014)

^lies
gameranand played with kaz
I played with nikku_hot123
I played with gta0gagan 

but it was fun. we have hamachi, I wanna play this lot more, so msg me
also we have BF3 server till 15 aug, so please feel free to use that to max extent 


didn't know ManiDhillon had such editing skillz as well, managed to show entire story of 5 hours + play date in less than two and a half minutes


----------



## DDIF (Jul 21, 2014)

At 8 PM yesterday I was feeling too much sleepy, so I told everyone in chat that I am gonna sleep for one hour and will join at 9:30 PM.
But when I wake up at 9:30 PM, I see that gamer is in DOTA 2 and no one else is playing GRID, in anger I just turned my PC off and went to sleep again. Kunal called me at 10 PM but I disconnected and slept peacefully and had awesome dreams. [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] NO, I am not much of a video editor, just cut it to make the size small. And yes we should utilize the BF3 server and it is available till 15 August. [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] Thank you, yes I did include the part where you played rescuer.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 21, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> At 8 PM yesterday I was feeling too much sleepy, so I told everyone in chat that I am gonna sleep for one hour and will join at 9:30 PM.
> But when I wake up at 9:30 PM, I see that gamer is in DOTA 2 and no one else is playing GRID, in anger I just turned my PC off and went to sleep again. Kunal called me at 10 PM but I disconnected and slept peacefully and had awesome dreams.



I guess so much gaming and time spend in video editing etc took its toll. Sleep deprivation never gets vanished, it just accumulates. So its good you catched up your sleep. I got engaged in some chores yesterday, so couldn't participate in the game. When I was ready to play I saw everyone playing Dota 2. Well, anyway we shall race again in near future again.

Btw, in your dreams, did you by any chance saw me winning a Grid 1 race in the future?


----------



## SunE (Jul 21, 2014)

Damn I feel so bad for not being able to play yesterday. Had to go to a relative's place and I returned after 10.

Let's utilize the BF3 server to full extent. Anyone up for tactical squad game play(A.K.A. team trolling )


----------



## Gollum (Jul 21, 2014)

SunE said:


> Damn I feel so bad for not being able to play yesterday. Had to go to a relative's place and I returned after 10.
> 
> Let's utilize the BF3 server to full extent. Anyone up for tactical squad game play(A.K.A. team trolling )



yeah, I hate going to boring places on saturdays and sundays.
I am thinking to getting the game from [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION]


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 21, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> NOTE: Buy this for future playdates.
> Ghost Recon: Advanced Warfighter 2 - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
> 
> Just for 2.49 $ total bang for buck.



no money only 2.56 steam credit there.......

- - - Updated - - -



Gollum said:


> yeah, I hate going to boring places on saturdays and sundays.
> I am thinking to getting the game from [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION]



lol first come outside ur cave man..........


----------



## gameranand (Jul 21, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> At 8 PM yesterday I was feeling too much sleepy, so I told everyone in chat that I am gonna sleep for one hour and will join at 9:30 PM.
> But when I wake up at 9:30 PM, I see that gamer is in DOTA 2 and no one else is playing GRID, in anger I just turned my PC off and went to sleep again. Kunal called me at 10 PM but I disconnected and slept peacefully and had awesome dreams. [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] NO, I am not much of a video editor, just cut it to make the size small. And yes we should utilize the BF3 server and it is available till 15 August. [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] Thank you, yes I did include the part where you played rescuer.



Are yaar I was just watching a match. TI 2014 are going on. If you could had just pinged me then I would had returned.


----------



## kaz (Jul 21, 2014)

I am ready to play Grid today from 10pm onwards or even 7pm....Anybody?


----------



## SunE (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm ready too.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 21, 2014)

yes im in


----------



## kaz (Jul 21, 2014)

Anorion said:


> yes im in



No dinner @8...OK?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 21, 2014)

yep ok.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 21, 2014)

SunE said:


> Damn I feel so bad for not being able to play yesterday. Had to go to a relative's place and I returned after 10.
> 
> Let's utilize the BF3 server to full extent. Anyone up for tactical squad game play(A.K.A. team trolling )



Come online tonight, for BF3.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 21, 2014)

What time?


----------



## SunE (Jul 21, 2014)

Coming online in 5 minutes on steam and origin.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 21, 2014)

Played Drift 1 with Kaz, Anorion and SunE. Needless to say I again lost all match. But I think I am making progress. Completed a race for the first time *Evar* 



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/itQrc1Lb95py9.jpg


----------



## SunE (Jul 21, 2014)

Had fun today. Hoping more players are there tomorrow.


----------



## kaz (Jul 21, 2014)

More:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Epo0zzB.jpg

*i.imgur.com/iyy1r9X.jpg

*i.imgur.com/y1L9nwQ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Ecqwzud.jpg

*i.imgur.com/gfqvBP3.jpg

*i.imgur.com/U0lG71f.jpg

*i.imgur.com/NRwsjqz.jpg


----------



## SunE (Jul 22, 2014)

Anyone up for some gaming? Ping me on steam or origin


----------



## d3p (Jul 22, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]  [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION]  [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]  [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]  [MENTION=119713]nikku_hot123[/MENTION] and for everyone, here is a little compilation I made today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys made absolute fun of a semi-arcade racing game. Rapists. Had to close to ears & eyes too...those swearing words.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 22, 2014)

d3p said:


> You guys made absolute fun of a semi-arcade racing game. Rapists. Had to close *to* ears & eyes too...those swearing words.



DUH ...


----------



## Anorion (Jul 22, 2014)

hey what play?


----------



## DDIF (Jul 23, 2014)

d3p said:


> You guys made absolute fun of a semi-arcade racing game. Rapists. Had to close to ears & eyes too...those swearing words.



Told you, you should check something other than CSGO.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 23, 2014)

lol


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 25, 2014)

that was epic [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] 's voice is a trademark 

anyone wants to play GRAW2 over the weekend? been a long time...


----------



## Gollum (Jul 25, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> that was epic [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] 's voice is a trademark
> 
> anyone wants to play GRAW2 over the weekend? been a long time...



what is GRAW2?


----------



## abhidev (Jul 25, 2014)

BF4 anyone ??


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 25, 2014)

Gollum said:


> what is GRAW2?


Ghost recon advanced warfighter


----------



## gameranand (Jul 25, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> that was epic [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] 's voice is a trademark
> 
> anyone wants to play GRAW2 over the weekend? been a long time...



Maybe I should get a patent for my voice on PDs then.


----------



## SunE (Jul 25, 2014)

abhidev said:


> BF4 anyone ??




Anytime bro. My fav game  Ping me.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 25, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> that was epic [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] 's voice is a trademark
> 
> anyone wants to play GRAW2 over the weekend? been a long time...



Yeah, I wanna play GRAW2 too, been such a long time.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 25, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Yeah, I wanna play GRAW2 too, been such a long time.



it was the first PD that i ever had real fun in.  

btw, I have graw2 installed and ready to play.. will play that too this weekend. 

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Maybe I should get a patent for my voice on PDs then.



you already have a trademark for your voice and comical expletives.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Me too in for bf4. Ping me Rocky.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 26, 2014)

GRAW 2 or UT wuts going on ?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 26, 2014)

for those who want help in hamachi *www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/181930-tdf-playdates-v2-0-a-post2139202.html#post2139202


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 26, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Maybe I should get a patent for my voice on PDs then.



i have original GRAW 2, so count me in for the pD


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 26, 2014)

How to get games work with Hamachi on Windows 7 | Wiretuts


----------



## Anorion (Jul 27, 2014)

time table for next week, take note kids
*i.imgur.com/OzssFS4.png


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 27, 2014)

Anorion said:


> time table for next week, take note kids
> *i.imgur.com/OzssFS4.png



out of all these games i have only bf3, grid , ut 99, trackmania, tf2, gun monkeys, dino d day pm me other game llinks plz...........


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 27, 2014)

^ I Missed Dino-D Day giveaway. Anyone wanna exchange it for Gun Monkeys


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 27, 2014)

Anorion said:


> time table for next week, take note kids
> *i.imgur.com/OzssFS4.png


I wonder how many will follow your time table


----------



## kaz (Jul 27, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> I wonder how many will follow your time table



All i read was Dota 2..Dota 2..Dota 2


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2014)

kaz said:


> All i read was Dota 2..Dota 2..Dota 2



DO NOT UTTER THIS NAME. Especially in this thread, [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] will kill you the instant.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 27, 2014)

Hmm. So multiple playdates on each single day? Isn't it kinda ambitious? 
I mean majority of time people take time to "configure" the game to play multiplayer. Exception being BP which is the easiest.

Anyway, I will be ready for Grid PDs. Being playing a lot and practicing drifts these days.


----------



## kaz (Jul 27, 2014)

gameranand said:


> DO NOT UTTER THIS NAME. Especially in this thread, [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] will kill you the instant.



He said he has unsubscribed this thread...Why you tag him 

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Anyway, I will be ready for Grid PDs. Being playing a lot and practicing drifts these days.



Will be fun


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Hmm. So multiple playdates on each single day? Isn't it kinda ambitious?
> I mean majority of time people take time to "configure" the game to play multiplayer. Exception being BP which is the easiest.
> 
> Anyway, I will be ready for Grid PDs. Being playing a lot and practicing drifts these days.



Thats a joke from Anorion. Not the actual dates. 


kaz said:


> He said he has unsubscribed this thread...Why you tag him
> Will be fun



Who cares what he has done.


----------



## kunalht (Jul 27, 2014)

internet was not working from monday!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2014)

kunalht said:


> internet was not working from monday!



Now its working ??


----------



## kunalht (Jul 27, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Now its working ??



yeaahhhh


----------



## aaruni (Jul 27, 2014)

Canz we please have a CS 1.6 / CS CZ PD sometime ?


----------



## kaz (Jul 27, 2014)

aaruni said:


> canz we please have a cs 1.6 / cs cz pd sometime ?



+1 cs 1.6


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks like lot of us were in BF3 today.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 28, 2014)

kaz said:


> He said he has unsubscribed this thread...Why you tag him



Ha Ha ha, not unsubscribed from the thread buddy, in fact I said I left Digit Gamerz and TDF PlayDate Group on steam and removed lots of friends.


----------



## snap (Jul 28, 2014)

Missing my playdate buddies  but half of us are playing dota 2 every night


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 28, 2014)

Waiting for new playdate 

Please rotate the game list and not a new one


Too much bored


----------



## Gollum (Jul 28, 2014)

I am downloading team fortress2 on my PC now.


----------



## SunE (Jul 28, 2014)

How about CS:GO or CS 1.6?


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 28, 2014)

CS1.6 or BF3 playdate always rocks.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 28, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> CS1.6 or BF3 playdate always rocks.


You mean only bf3. 

You guys play only bf3 in the weekdays


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 29, 2014)

kunalht said:


> internet was not working from monday!



bcoz of rain?


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 29, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> You mean only bf3.
> 
> You guys play only bf3 in the weekdays


I dont find people playing cs around here so I only stick with BF3.
OW I do play CS on public servers , but hacking has made it PITA. Else CS is still good enough.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 29, 2014)

hackers are everywhere. 

there is a reason CS parties are so popular in colleges.

- - - Updated - - -

btw, i was made to buy insurgency due to you guys. lets have a PD for that too. 

its really good!!


----------



## SunE (Jul 29, 2014)

Well if anyone wants to play CS I can host a private server and we'll play on that instead of public servers where there might be hackers.


----------



## kaz (Jul 29, 2014)

SunE said:


> Well if anyone wants to play CS I can host a private server and we'll play on that instead of public servers where there might be hackers.



Can't we use hamachi and connect in LAN


----------



## DDIF (Jul 29, 2014)

kaz said:


> Can't we use hamachi and connect in LAN


Yes you can, anything that works with LAN will work with hamachi.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh some Mod [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] please remove that poll from first post.


----------



## SunE (Jul 29, 2014)

Yep you can definitely use hamachi to connect. So what will it be? 1.6 or GO?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 29, 2014)

SunE said:


> Well if anyone wants to play CS I can host a private server and we'll play on that instead of public servers where there might be hackers.



well i am also a mod in a server........


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2014)

I won't be attending the next 3 PDs due to my exams.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 29, 2014)

cannot strip poll from post


----------



## kunalht (Jul 29, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> bcoz of rain?



yes! 5 horrible days without internet....!

- - - Updated - - -

Next PD GRAW 2


----------



## kaz (Jul 29, 2014)

SunE said:


> Yep you can definitely use hamachi to connect. So what will it be? 1.6 or GO?



1.6 I can play it for days without my laptop starting to heat up


----------



## DDIF (Jul 31, 2014)

Reminder:
Please download *GRAW2* asap, next two PDs are gonna be GRAW2. It's light on resources, so you guys with laptops and medium systems can run it fine. Contact [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] , [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] or [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] for download information.
Install it by Friday and do a test run with hamachi, it's not easy to troubleshoot while the PD is going on.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 31, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Reminder:
> Please download *GRAW2* asap, next two PDs are gonna be GRAW2. It's light on resources, so you guys with laptops and medium systems can run it fine. Contact [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] , [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] or [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] for download information.
> Install it by Friday and do a test run with hamachi, it's not easy to troubleshoot while the PD is going on.



It was boring


----------



## gameranand (Jul 31, 2014)

Gollum said:


> It was boring



I don't remember you coming on GRAW 2 PD. Did you ??


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 31, 2014)

Now only I'm downloading Grid and now Graw 2... [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] pm me graw 2 links.


----------



## kunalht (Jul 31, 2014)

Gollum said:


> It was boring



Last GRAW 2 PD was awesome! We played for 6 hours on that day....


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 31, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Last GRAW 2 PD was awesome! We played for 6 hours on that day....



Tell me 6 more times ....


----------



## DDIF (Jul 31, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Tell me 6 more times ....


It was awesome, we played for many days and it was fun because of co-op and Quarry map, remember backstabber??


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 1, 2014)

today is GRAW2? or saturday sunday??


----------



## SunE (Aug 1, 2014)

today is fine with me


----------



## DDIF (Aug 2, 2014)

*!!Attention!!​**To play new maps in GRAW2, please go here and download the maps file: [url]*manidhillon.com/playdate[/URL]
The file is only 4.7 MB*​
*PS:* Found this old screenshot, It was awesome.


Spoiler



*manidhillon.com/screenshots/PD.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 2, 2014)

okk boss 

- - - Updated - - -

btw.. where did you go off last night?? 

- - - Updated - - -

screenshot is which game??


----------



## gameranand (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeah which game ??


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 2, 2014)

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] i was getting <160ms ping with mani last night on graw2. 

guess who won the one round that we played before mani went off??


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 2, 2014)

Recoil is too much for the guns. Needs practice.


----------



## DDIF (Aug 2, 2014)

COD4 is the game in screenie.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 2, 2014)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Recoil is too much for the guns. Needs practice.



use semi fire mode for long distances 

- - - Updated - - -



ManiDhillon said:


> COD4 is the game in screenie.



pretty light game no?

- - - Updated - - -

and having LAN play for hamachi??


----------



## gameranand (Aug 2, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> COD4 is the game in screenie.



Then we need to organize that PD again when I get back. 
Not before that though.


----------



## SunE (Aug 2, 2014)

Guys if we have CoD and BF then why play GRAW 2? I didn't find it as good. Modern shooters have spoiled me


----------



## DDIF (Aug 2, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> use semi fire mode for long distances
> pretty light game no?
> and having LAN play for hamachi??


This is around 4 GB and there are lots of server to choose from and most are empty, the problem is that it is a PITA to setup on Windows 8 & 8.1, moreover there are too much issues with punkbuster.



gameranand said:


> Then we need to organize that PD again when I get back.
> Not before that though.


We can but I am not much i favour, there will be too much troubleshooting to be done for punkbuster and some will not be able to join.



SunE said:


> Guys if we have CoD and BF then why play GRAW 2? I didn't find it as good. Modern shooters have spoiled me


Because we did with COD4 too much and because GRAW4 is easy to setup, visually good, small size and low on resources and good on gfx.
Plus it is good to play and DM is much better than COD4.

*P.S:* Don't forget to download maps for GRAW2.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 2, 2014)

SunE said:


> Guys if we have CoD and BF then why play GRAW 2? I didn't find it as good. Modern shooters have spoiled me





ManiDhillon said:


> Because we did with COD4 too much and because GRAW4 is easy to setup, visually good, small size and low on resources and good on gfx.
> Plus it is good to play and DM is much better than COD4.



its fun too!!


----------



## DDIF (Aug 3, 2014)

Screenshots for PlayDate 02 August 2014 


Spoiler



*manidhillon.com/screenshots/playdate/2014-08-02_00001.jpg

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/playdate/2014-08-02_00002.jpg

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/playdate/2014-08-02_00003.jpg

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/playdate/2014-08-02_00004.jpg

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/playdate/2014-08-02_00005.jpg

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/playdate/2014-08-02_00017.jpg

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/playdate/2014-08-02_00021.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Aug 3, 2014)

I will try to join for a few hours today


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 11, 2014)

OK while you guys are enjoying BF3/GRAW 2 and other shooters, what about RTS people? many people here have played Rise Of Nation aka RON and must have enjoyed it, I'm pretty sure they would want to play it again. how about people who play RON  have a PD? [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION] is already in and I'm in for it too.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 11, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> OK while you guys are enjoying BF3/GRAW 2 and other shooters, what about RTS people? many people here have played Rise Of Nation aka RON and must have enjoyed it, I'm pretty sure they would want to play it again. how about people who play RON  have a PD? [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION] is already in and I'm in for it too.



OK as I am versatile player so I can join in too. Which game you guys wanna play ??
How about Company of Heroes ?? Its a pretty good game, also Warcraft 3 Frozen Thrones ?? Though I would vote for COH if you guys have it.
One more problem is that for 3 people we can't arrange a PD. So if more guys join in then we can arrange that, if not then we can arrange a mini PD on some weekday and people who wanna play will join in ?? How about that??


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2014)

I'd like to add in Dawn Of War : Dark Crusade. You could have pretty short and quick skirmishes in its multiplayer mode.

Also it has 7 different races with totally different units, technologies, abilities and gameplay.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 12, 2014)

Its nothing like only one game PD.. We can have 2 games at a time.. An fps and a rts.. People will join according to their likes. 

About deciding.. Meet on steam and decide who'll play what. Be present at the meeting and give your opinion. Don't bicth about it later. 

This way all kinds of genre lovers can join in and have fun. 

Im just giving my opinion.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 12, 2014)

Just deleted company of heroes 2 thinking no one is ever going to play  
its too huuge to manage to download with this BSNL FUP thingy, that one game is entire month's usage. would not have thought twice about it if I still had my trusty old MTNL connection 
up for warcraft 3
looking forward to another GRID one

and for mini-playdate for BattleZone II? it still looks good, it was like the crysis of it's time, you needed insane hardware to play, RTS+FPS+driving


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Its nothing like only one game PD.. We can have 2 games at a time.. An fps and a rts.. People will join according to their likes.
> 
> About deciding.. Meet on steam and decide who'll play what. Be present at the meeting and give your opinion. Don't bicth about it later.
> 
> ...



What if a person want to attend both ?? For example me. I play all genres.



Anorion said:


> Just deleted company of heroes 2 thinking no one is ever going to play
> its too huuge to manage to download with this BSNL FUP thingy, that one game is entire month's usage. would not have thought twice about it if I still had my trusty old MTNL connection
> up for warcraft 3
> looking forward to another GRID one
> ...



Will organize GRID soon enough but to need to solve this Rubik cube of RTS PD.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Aug 12, 2014)

Ready for GRID 1 or 2  Don't have any RTS type game.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2014)

We could play AOE 2 (non HD). It is around 200 MB and runs pretty well.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh What about, Warcraft 3 Frozen Throne ?? Everyone have it ??
AOE 2 is too old IMHO. We can also do Company of Heroes or several other games, we will look into that later if this one is successful.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 12, 2014)

gameranand said:


> AOE 2 is too old IMHO.



so you play all games except old ones, and small ones 
yep, have warcraft 3, but how many max players


also, rts type game good idea during monsoons? chances of someone or other disconnecting is high


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 12, 2014)

a really fun RTS game i would like to recommend is Dawn of war.........


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2014)

Anorion said:


> so you play all games except old ones, and small ones
> yep, have warcraft 3, but how many max players
> 
> 
> also, rts type game good idea during monsoons? chances of someone or other disconnecting is high



Yeah you can say that. I can play old games but not ancient games.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2014)

Anorion said:


> so you play all games except old ones, and small ones
> yep, have warcraft 3, but how many max players
> 
> 
> also, rts type game good idea during monsoons? chances of someone or other disconnecting is high



I can do Warcraft 3, but have to redownload it.


----------



## kunalht (Aug 12, 2014)

or we can also play AOE 3 with Hamachi.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 12, 2014)

gameranand said:


> OK as I am versatile player so I can join in too. Which game you guys wanna play ??
> How about Company of Heroes ?? Its a pretty good game, also Warcraft 3 Frozen Thrones ?? Though I would vote for COH if you guys have it.
> One more problem is that for 3 people we can't arrange a PD. So if more guys join in then we can arrange that, if not then we can arrange a mini PD on some weekday and people who wanna play will join in ?? How about that??



I can play COH 2 but will have to practise it  have it legit on steam



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> We could play AOE 2 (non HD). It is around 200 MB and runs pretty well.



no AOE please. only liked AOE the conquerors. 


I haven't played Warcraft. 


and everyone I was thinking about playing RON. 8 players can join without any mods, the game has good graphics, can run on any rig, gameplay is smooth, AI is friendly and is around 1GB. we can play using gameranger or using hamachi.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2014)

No not COH 2, I am talking about COH.
As for RON, will download it then, someone please send me a PM with Link.


----------



## kunalht (Aug 12, 2014)

okay we'll organize RTS for next week. For this weekend  GRAW 2 ....


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 12, 2014)

gameranand said:


> No not COH 2, I am talking about COH.
> As for RON, will download it then, someone please send me a PM with Link.



is pasting a pastebin link which contains the game link allowed?


----------



## DVJex (Aug 12, 2014)

^Just PM. The totally safe way.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 13, 2014)

DVJex said:


> ^Just PM. The totally safe way.



I'll have to PM everyone then as people may download other versions too.

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> No not COH 2, I am talking about COH.
> As for RON, will download it then, someone please send me a PM with Link.



don't have COH


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> I'll have to PM everyone then as people may download other versions too.
> 
> don't have COH



OK then atleast get Warcraft 3 Frozen Throne after this PD.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 13, 2014)

Lets all settle on Warcraft 3 TFT playdate and keep a list of other potential candidates ready for later.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Lets all settle on Warcraft 3 TFT playdate and keep a list of other potential candidates ready for later.



OK then. I already have it. Need to install and play it though to get an idea about units, structures and all. 

Other people please download Warcraft 3 Frozen Throne, I'll arrange something after 20 Aug.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 14, 2014)

someone please PM me a link to Warcraft TFT. and guys can we have a RON PD in the future too?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 15, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> someone please pm me a link to warcraft tft. And guys can we have a ron pd in the future too?



cypm.


----------



## kunalht (Aug 16, 2014)

Send me link tooo......


----------



## snap (Aug 16, 2014)

TF2 or Tribes Ascend anyone?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 16, 2014)

tell me where to download and i will join the game...........


----------



## Desmond (Aug 16, 2014)

I already got Warcraft 3 TFT. Ping me on Steam when playing.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 16, 2014)

snap said:


> TF2 or Tribes Ascend anyone?



im in for this. 

also guys, we haven't played an mmo... we should
it was [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION]'s idea... some not bad free ones that I've played recently where we can party up are warframe, path of exile, face of mankind and panzar


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2014)

[MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] , [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION]
CYPM.


----------



## SunE (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey PM me the link too please.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 16, 2014)

warcraft 3 TFT 12 players! 
expected it to be like 8 
this is great


----------



## kunalht (Aug 20, 2014)

so Warcraft 3 Playdate on 30th Aug ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 20, 2014)

Dayum guys, 1st sept exam, Y U NO play W3 TFT before


----------



## gameranand (Aug 21, 2014)

kunalht said:


> so Warcraft 3 Playdate on 30th Aug ?



NO.


Nerevarine said:


> Dayum guys, 1st sept exam, Y U NO play W3 TFT before



How about a test run on Friday Night this week...You in then. If its a success then we will organize more like CNC, COH, RON etc.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorry guys my Modem fried on Friday so was unable to come here. Modem is still fried, will come here as soon as the modem from [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] comes to me.


----------



## snap (Sep 4, 2014)

Altitude is now free on Steam, the game we played sometime back maybe we can get more players now


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 4, 2014)

snap said:


> Altitude is now free on Steam, the game we played sometime back maybe we can get more players now



It was always free. There is no extra feature in Altitude Demo and the main game.

- - - Updated - - -



kunalht said:


> so Warcraft 3 Playdate on 30th Aug ?



You guys played W3? or it did not happen? if not so this weekend W3? I am in.


----------



## snap (Sep 4, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> It was always free. There is no extra feature in Altitude Demo and the main game.



Oh! got the news from here [Steam] Altitude (Free) : GameDeals


----------



## tanmaymohan (Sep 15, 2014)

No updates ?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 15, 2014)

How about GRID PD this weekend ??
How many in ??

Tagging the regulars and race lovers    [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION],   [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] ,   [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION],    [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION] ,   [MENTION=135790]SunE[/MENTION],  [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] ,  [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] ,  [MENTION=119713]nikku_hot123[/MENTION] , [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 15, 2014)

gameranand said:


> How about GRID PD this weekend ??
> How many in ??
> 
> Tagging the regulars and race lovers   [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION]



maybe .



Spoiler



Close it


----------



## snap (Sep 15, 2014)

Sure  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] but maybe arcade racing like burnout ?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 16, 2014)

My XBox controller died. But I can play one last playdate ...

... with keyboard.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 16, 2014)

snap said:


> Sure  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] but maybe arcade racing like burnout ?



Arcade Racing I can do but then how many have that Legit game.

GRID we can easily play on LAN.

You guys say, I'll decide as per input from you guys.

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> My XBox controller died. But I can play one last playdate ...
> 
> ... with keyboard.



Last Playdate, what you are dying or something ??


----------



## snap (Sep 16, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Arcade Racing I can do but then how many have that Legit game.
> 
> GRID we can easily play on LAN.
> 
> You guys say, I'll decide as per input from you guys.



lol i think someone removed "ahem" version implication from my post  sure i could go with grid too but i can only play with KB/M


----------



## gameranand (Sep 16, 2014)

snap said:


> lol i think someone removed "ahem" version implication from my post  sure i could go with grid too but i can only play with KB/M



Its very playable with KB also. I have played the game and completed with KB and controller as well.


----------



## kunalht (Sep 16, 2014)

Sounds good!!


----------



## gameranand (Sep 16, 2014)

Alright then GRID it is.

*Game - Race Driver GRID (2007)
Testing - 19 Sep 
The ones who have played in Last Grid PD don't need this

Playdate - 20, 21 Sep

You guys can play on 19 Sep also with me if you want.*

Also please download Blur. Next racing playdate will be Blur.
After this PD a RTS or FPS PD will be there.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 16, 2014)

ok will try to make it for Grid


----------



## gameranand (Sep 16, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ok will try to make it for Grid



You better. I am counting on you.


----------



## snap (Sep 16, 2014)

Links plz


----------



## gameranand (Sep 16, 2014)

@ EVERYONE

Do the Hamachi setup before the PD and test the game with me. On PD I am not going to sit and troubleshoot with you even if I have to play alone.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 16, 2014)

What is playdate?

Everyone coming together to play a certain game or just discussion about some game?


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 16, 2014)

Sarath said:


> What is playdate?
> 
> Everyone coming together to play a certain game or just discussion about some game?



hilarious! are you seriously asking or playing dumb with us?


----------



## Sarath (Sep 16, 2014)

^ I seriously have no idea :/


I'm in the Steam group too, the TDF Playdate one, but have no idea what it was about.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 16, 2014)

Sarath said:


> ^ I seriously have no idea :/
> 
> 
> I'm in the Steam group too, the TDF Playdate one, but have no idea what it was about.



One game which gets decided and then we play together.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 16, 2014)

Sarath said:


> What is playdate?
> 
> Everyone coming together to play a certain game or just discussion about some game?



maybe , maybe not , maybe its maybelline .


----------



## Anorion (Sep 16, 2014)

Sarath said:


> What is playdate?
> 
> Everyone coming together to play a certain game or just discussion about some game?



we play games



gameranand said:


> You better. I am counting on you.



I'll try to make it, but won't get freed up till late night 
not in total control of my time any more


----------



## Vyom (Sep 16, 2014)

Anorion said:


> I'll try to make it, but won't get freed up till late night
> not in total control of my time any more



Why? Have you got married?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 16, 2014)

nnooope
but moved in with extended family. so things like dinner time, have to drop everything and run. can't voice chat freely anymore. 
get tons of homework also, usually extra for weekends


----------



## Vyom (Sep 16, 2014)

Anorion said:


> nnooope
> but moved in with extended family. so things like dinner time, have to drop everything and run. can't voice chat freely anymore.
> get tons of homework also, usually extra for weekends



That's ok. We will try to fill in the "abuses" for you. 
I hope you can make it. Since I intend to play this time. I think I can play better from keyboard. We will see.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 16, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I think I can play better from keyboard.


Even I think so to, wasn't posting it. 

have to practice then


----------



## gameranand (Sep 16, 2014)

Vyom said:


> That's ok. We will try to fill in the "abuses" for you.
> I hope you can make it. Since I intend to play this time. I think I can play better from keyboard. We will see.





Anorion said:


> Even I think so to, wasn't posting it.
> 
> have to practice then



Alrighty you guys practice. I'll just concentrate and play some other games till then.


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 17, 2014)

i want to play also can someone explain and tutorial for hamachi


----------



## tanmaymohan (Sep 17, 2014)

Exams   After 29 th


----------



## Anorion (Sep 17, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> i want to play also can someone explain and tutorial for hamachi




Hamachi instructions

1. Download the game
2. Download Hamachi (Hamachi DL Link)
3. Install Hamchi
4. How to run Run Games using Hamachi in Win 8 or 7  Follow the instructions and configure your PC as per this link.

after that pm [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION], [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] or me for network id and password


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 17, 2014)

Anyone tried NFS World ? Its F2P , Good graphics , online racing with friends , low size . Gameplay mechanics like MW05 and Carbon , open world (both Cities of MW05 and Carbon combined) .

Everyone would know how to play , because everyone has played atleast 1 NFS in his lifetime .


----------



## Desmond (Sep 17, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Its F2P



What's the catch?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 17, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Anyone tried NFS World ? Its F2P , Good graphics , online racing with friends , low size . Gameplay mechanics like MW05 and Carbon , open world (both Cities of MW05 and Carbon combined) .
> 
> Everyone would know how to play , because everyone has played atleast 1 NFS in his lifetime .



Can we create a server so that only the few of us can play and no one other, because I don't want anyone else ruining our fun during PD.


----------



## aaruni (Sep 17, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What's the catch?



Origin. (atleast I've seen it on origin F2P list).




rajatGod512 said:


> Anyone tried NFS World ? Its F2P , Good graphics , online racing with friends , low size . Gameplay mechanics like MW05 and Carbon , open world (both Cities of MW05 and Carbon combined) .
> 
> Everyone would know how to play , because everyone has played atleast 1 NFS in his lifetime .



How big is it ?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 17, 2014)

aaruni said:


> Origin. (atleast I've seen it on origin F2P list).



Someone needs to make a meta-game-distribution software. I hate to jump from Steam to Origin and back.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 17, 2014)

aaruni said:


> Origin. (atleast I've seen it on origin F2P list).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



around 2.5 gigs


----------



## Vyom (Sep 17, 2014)

Damn... it is proving difficult for me to attend Saturday playdate. Need to drop someone to station for a train which leaves at 9 PM.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 17, 2014)

Well if too few people show up then I'll cancel it. I ain't gonna play alone that game thats for sure.


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 18, 2014)

okay i am ready hamachi is done HEMAN is the name you can see. i see 32 members.
now how to connect in game i dont know anything abt that


----------



## gameranand (Sep 18, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> okay i am ready hamachi is done HEMAN is the name you can see. i see 32 members.
> now how to connect in game i dont know anything abt that



Ping when I am online and I'll test the game with you.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 18, 2014)

NFS World is this week's PD??


----------



## gameranand (Sep 18, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> NFS World is this week's PD??



No its GRID.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 18, 2014)

ok.. will try.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 18, 2014)

I Will try to join. I think I maybe free this weekend from office.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 18, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> I Will try to join. I think I maybe free this weekend from office.



You are welcome to join. Just make sure everyone who has GRID that its version 1.3 and not vanilla.


----------



## snap (Sep 18, 2014)

Please someone PM the link to Grid


----------



## aaruni (Sep 18, 2014)

I have GRID, and I may be able to join. Any requirements? (Hamachi, or something?). I'm a windows n00b, so someone will have to walk me through for setting that up.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 18, 2014)

snap said:


> Please someone PM the link to Grid



CYPM


aaruni said:


> I have GRID, and I may be able to join. Any requirements? (Hamachi, or something?). I'm a windows n00b, so someone will have to walk me through for setting that up.



Ping me on Steam when I am online. 

Steam ID - Gameranand (You can just google "gameranand" to get there. )


----------



## Anorion (Sep 18, 2014)

aaruni said:


> Any requirements? (Hamachi, or something?). I'm a windows n00b, so someone will have to walk me through for setting that up.




Hamachi instructions

1. Download the game
2. Download Hamachi (Hamachi DL Link)
3. Install Hamchi
4. How to run Run Games using Hamachi in Win 8 or 7  Follow the instructions and configure your PC as per this link.

PM [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION], [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] or me for network id and password


----------



## snap (Sep 18, 2014)

Downloading GRID instead of Payday 2, you guys better come to the playdate 

- - - Updated - - -

hmmm this hamachi needs a lot of work, is every step required or that only for the host? fake emails work for registering?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 19, 2014)

snap said:


> Downloading GRID instead of Payday 2, you guys better come to the playdate
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> hmmm this hamachi needs a lot of work, is every step required or that only for the host? fake emails work for registering?



Nah...its all good. you can use your real ID. I did as well.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 19, 2014)

i have GRID. have to clear up some space to install it. 
 [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] : give the links to any update patches which are needed.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 19, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> i have grid. Have to clear up some space to install it.
> [mention=73844]gameranand[/mention] : Give the links to any update patches which are needed.



cypm.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 20, 2014)

got it. thanks 

- - - Updated - - -

all set up for today


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 20, 2014)

I miss play dates. My el crappo connection does not allow me to play online


----------



## gameranand (Sep 20, 2014)

*PD will start at 9 PM today.*


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 20, 2014)

gameranand said:


> *PD will start at 9 PM today.*


Unofficially? In 30mins??


----------



## snap (Sep 20, 2014)

I cant play this game, still coming to playdate


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 20, 2014)

snap said:


> i cant play this game, still coming to playdate




wait !!! What ??


----------



## snap (Sep 20, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> wait !!! What ??



I mean never played sem-sim racing, always keep crashing


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 20, 2014)

snap said:


> I mean never played sem-sim racing, always keep crashing



Oh , I get it now .

- - - Updated - - -

I will come tomorrow .


----------



## gameranand (Sep 20, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Unofficially? In 30mins??



Well you can ping me if you wanna play. 

*PD is ON....ping me for ID and pass and joining.*


----------



## Anorion (Sep 20, 2014)

well that was quick
last saturday, me and two of my friends had a little LAN party where we played 1nsane
the physics and damage are realistic, but you can heal and there are fun game modes, like CTF and Jamboree


----------



## gameranand (Sep 21, 2014)

BSNL.......Just when the PD started my net gone. Hoping to attend today's playdate if it stays till then. 

And for god sake post some screenies here will ya guys.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 21, 2014)

I faced controller issues and dropped out and joined after dinner. But then all others were gone and playing other games..  

I wont be joining thus week. Afternoon shift.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 21, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> I faced controller issues and dropped out and joined after dinner. But then all others were gone and playing other games..
> 
> I wont be joining thus week. Afternoon shift.



Join today and I assure you I won't leave and even if I do you can ping me and I'll play. 
Given then condition that my net goes well. 

*PD today at 7:30- 8 PM (Starting time). *


----------



## Desmond (Sep 21, 2014)

Quake Live is now on Steam. Free to play.

We can have a Quake Live playdate someday.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 22, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Join today and I assure you I won't leave and even if I do you can ping me and I'll play.
> Given then condition that my net goes well.
> 
> *PD today at 7:30- 8 PM (Starting time). *


Ehhh .. 

Had office. Came back now.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 22, 2014)

join we still might play a few more rounds
7-12 wow


----------



## gameranand (Sep 22, 2014)

Just finished PD. It was very long Playdate, from 7:30 to 12:30. Will post some screenies tomorrow.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 22, 2014)

Well ....  !



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/LmJVchT.jpg



P.S. Felt good decimating everyone on the PD ! When I returned after 12:15 I won all the races ....


----------



## kunalht (Sep 22, 2014)

great playdate!!


----------



## snap (Sep 22, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Well ....  !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well atleast there is 1 pic in which iam not last


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 22, 2014)

Videos :


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2014)

Please share video if avb in which anand is speaking


----------



## Anorion (Sep 22, 2014)

no not available lol


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 22, 2014)

Too risky to post.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2014)

Anorion said:


> no not available lol



Ahh...
He makes game fun even if we are losing in Dota


----------



## gameranand (Sep 22, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Please share video if avb in which anand is speaking



They never make a video. Mani does that and he in Vietnam so couldn't attend PD 


Anorion said:


> no not available lol





anirbandd said:


> Too risky to post.


Not that risky. Mani posted last one here and Ano didn't deleted that.  


Piyush said:


> Ahh...
> He makes game fun even if we are losing in Dota


Thanks. 


OK fellas here are screenshots of the PDs



Spoiler



Achievement Unlocked (Everyone reached the finished the race in GRID PD for first time ever)....
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5569/15134708370_a01b83c1db_b.jpg

See I am not the only one who use the curse words. See  [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] abusing me 
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5557/15298353296_e02606a919_b.jpg

Yeah. I am not that good...Me also get stuck in most weird places when pushed by others. 
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5579/15134800828_0d45c20f3d_b.jpg
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3854/15321393315_33409b8093_b.jpg
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5555/15318247631_f8cce30e14_b.jpg
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3915/15134719740_721a94e30a_b.jpg

But fear not my brethren...I also win the most. 
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3898/15134892627_bb06524181_b.jpg
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5589/15321431415_b427e3c5c9_b.jpg
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3840/15134892187_409e8a40fe_b.jpg
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3907/15134685359_9a50900269_b.jpg
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3909/15318282951_1327692d8f_b.jpg
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5563/15134683979_28dbb186d0_b.jpg
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3871/15134836258_de0d34d4b6_b.jpg
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3852/15134717220_9a78c9d338_b.jpg
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5559/15321089642_6e73685f70_b.jpg
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3854/15321413545_15fcab37a8_b.jpg
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3879/15298377006_c22e3113ee_b.jpg
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3925/15134666969_407e04c5dc_b.jpg
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3901/15134711870_d7dc02e9e1_b.jpg
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5561/15321072752_fedd9cd907_b.jpg
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3861/15134697860_658f0ec774_b.jpg

And here are some car Screenies
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3845/15134859227_c885880e77_b.jpg
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5575/15321075692_4b6a82358e_b.jpg
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3847/15134665929_3c5bc7d827_b.jpg



*Next Playdate would be Rainbow Six Vegas 2*
taggings the regulars and interested ones   [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] ,  [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] ,  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] ,   [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] ,   [MENTION=119713]nikku_hot123[/MENTION] ,  [MENTION=158584]DVJex[/MENTION] , [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]

CYPM Nikku and DVJex for the links to DL the game.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 22, 2014)

I put that one in a spoiler from no spoiler 
yeh I'll be there
You didn't get cap of the one race in which everyone finished the race


----------



## gameranand (Sep 22, 2014)

Anorion said:


> I put that one in a spoiler from no spoiler
> yeh I'll be there
> You didn't get cap of the one race in which everyone finished the race



See the first one...Achievement achievement.


----------



## DVJex (Sep 22, 2014)

^ I was wondering why you guys were all calling it terminal damage till i saw the last screenie.



Piyush said:


> Please share video if avb in which anand is speaking


Here's the short form. Every 2nd or 3rd word was from [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]'s unexpectedly small hindi swear word vocabulary.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 22, 2014)

Why don't we play *Civilization V *as next play date any suggestions..


----------



## Anorion (Sep 22, 2014)

gameranand said:


> See the first one...Achievement achievement.



oh yes lol scrolled down expecting it to be in the end
yeh see... that's improvement


----------



## gameranand (Sep 22, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Why don't we play *Civilization V *as next play date any suggestions..



Because its PAID. Also not many people play Strategy games, specially TBS.
Hell if I organize a RTS PD then I don't know come how many will show up. If you guys want then I can arrange a mini PD for RTS games in between and if success then a full PD of RTS game.
I thought about this before and actually went on to organize PD for that but my Modem fried and then my BSNL  up and all that. So basically it got in a cold bag.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 22, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Because its PAID. Also not many people play Strategy games, specially TBS.
> Hell if I organize a RTS PD then I don't *come *how many will show up. If you guys want then I can arrange a mini PD for RTS games in between and if success then a full PD of RTS game.
> I thought about this before and actually went on to organize PD for that but my Modem fried and then my BSNL fcked up and all that. So basically it got in a cold bag.




Wait !!! WHAT ?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 22, 2014)

DVJex said:


> ^ I was wondering why you guys were all calling it terminal damage till i saw the last screenie.
> 
> 
> Here's the short form. Every 2nd or 3rd word was from [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]'s unexpectedly small hindi swear word vocabulary.



You need a large one ?? 

- - - Updated - - -



rajatGod512 said:


> Wait !!! WHAT ?



Edited.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 22, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Because its PAID. Also not many people play Strategy games, specially TBS.
> Hell if I organize a RTS PD then I don't know come how many will show up. If you guys want then I can arrange a mini PD for RTS games in between and if success then a full PD of RTS game.
> I thought about this before and actually went on to organize PD for that but my Modem fried and then my BSNL fcked up and all that. So basically it got in a cold bag.


Grid, Rainbow six vegas 2 are supposed to be paid games right. I can play civilization v if u organize a play date


----------



## DVJex (Sep 22, 2014)

^
I think it's better to use this thread to find other Civ 5 players wanting to multi rather than asking for a PD. 



gameranand said:


> You need a large one ??


xD


----------



## DDIF (Sep 22, 2014)

Hmmm thread is active again and so are the regulars.
I am coming back on 30th, so can join any game on Sunday, 5th or on Wednesday.
And I am gonna pwn you n00bs. Hua haaaa hhaaa


----------



## Anorion (Sep 22, 2014)

gameranand said:


> You need a large one ??



yep sure. 
hard mode : nothing that starts with the letter b


----------



## DVJex (Sep 22, 2014)

^
Too hard, dont you think? 



ManiDhillon said:


> Hmmm thread is active again and so are the regulars.
> I am coming back on 30th, so can join any game on Sunday, 31st.
> And I am gonna pwn you n00bs. Hua haaaa hhaaa


Yea, you and me were the inactive ones  .


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 22, 2014)

Invite me if any Sniper Elite V2 happens


----------



## kunalht (Sep 22, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Hmmm thread is active again and so are the regulars.
> I am coming back on 30th, so can join any game on Sunday, 31st.
> And I am gonna pwn you n00bs. Hua haaaa hhaaa


Haha Can't wait!!


----------



## gameranand (Sep 22, 2014)

Anorion said:


> yep sure.
> hard mode : nothing that starts with the letter b



Challenge accepted.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 23, 2014)

How many of you play CSGO? A PD of that game should be interesting too


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 23, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Hmmm thread is active again and so are the regulars.
> I am coming back on 30th, so can join any game on Sunday, *31st*.
> And I am gonna pwn you n00bs. Hua haaaa hhaaa




bwhahah


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 23, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Invite me if any Sniper Elite V2 happens



i can play online. i have it too. 

but i dont think you'll get any more players online in the servers.

- - - Updated - - -



thetechfreak said:


> How many of you play CSGO? A PD of that game should be interesting too



its paid. and ~$14 IIRC.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Sep 23, 2014)

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] got the link. Downloading.  Dvjex and me were the most consistents


----------



## gameranand (Sep 24, 2014)

nikku_hot123 said:


> [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] got the link. Downloading.  Dvjex and me were the most consistents



DL Rainbow Six Vegas 2 first.


----------



## saifraza.khan.1 (Sep 24, 2014)

do i need "GENUINE" game copies to join playdates


----------



## Anorion (Sep 24, 2014)

^we pick a lot of f2p titles, and games that have been free on steam or free through other give aways 
just be active on steam or contact [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] to be added on the whatsapp group if you are up for it 
talking about piracy, clearing throat, coughing and "ahem" versions are against forum rules, so that discussion is best made on other platforms


----------



## kunalht (Sep 24, 2014)

Game : Rainbow Six Vegas 2
Date : 27/28 Sept 2014
Time : 8:30 PM Onwards

Game : Blur
Date : 4/5 Oct 2014
Time : 8:30 PM Onwards


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 25, 2014)

I want to play* blur* can you guys pm a link to download and I want to know how to connect with you...


----------



## gameranand (Sep 25, 2014)

alienempire said:


> i want to play* blur* can you guys pm a link to download and i want to know how to connect with you...



cypm.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 26, 2014)

Salo kitna download karwoage !

- - - Updated - - -



thetechfreak said:


> How many of you play *CSGO? *A PD of that game should be interesting too



NO !


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 26, 2014)

Lollapalooza


----------



## gameranand (Sep 26, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Salo kitna download karwoage !
> 
> NO !



You are one of the privileged regulars. Stop crying and start downloading.


----------



## saifraza.khan.1 (Sep 26, 2014)

i plan to join TDF but the problem is i am stuck with photon plus so the maximum data i can use is 14GB per month(at full speed,and then half the speed)(i can,and most of u can finish it in or less than a week,maybe even 3 days) so i am very restricted it would be nice if you guys can state which games are usually on repeat on TDF,that would be very helpful


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 26, 2014)

saifraza.khan.1 said:


> i plan to join tdf but the problem is i am stuck with photon plus so the maximum data i can use is 14gb per month(at full speed,and then half the speed)(i can,and most of u can finish it in or less than a week,maybe even 3 days) so i am very restricted it would be nice if you guys can state which games are usually on repeat on tdf,that would be very helpful



graw2
grid
bf3
rsv2

- - - Updated - - -

TF2
l4d2
insurgency


----------



## saifraza.khan.1 (Sep 26, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> graw2
> grid
> bf3
> rsv2
> ...



thank you!


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 28, 2014)

I can play Grid today if you guys play.


----------



## SunE (Sep 29, 2014)

Sup guys? I wasn't home so couldn't join. I returned last night and I'm here for about 2 weeks. So please inform me if we have a pd.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2014)

SunE said:


> Sup guys? I wasn't home so couldn't join. I returned last night and I'm here for about 2 weeks. So please inform me if we have a pd.



This Week would be Blur.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 29, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> I can play Grid today if you guys play.



even i have GRID ready in case someone wants to play this week...


----------



## Anorion (Sep 30, 2014)

Im sitting this one out


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 30, 2014)

Blur?? 

why?


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 3, 2014)

Today Blur testing on Hamachi.

version  1.024

Please join everybody.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 3, 2014)

Installed blur and hamachi Anyone tell me how to connect with you..


----------



## gameranand (Oct 3, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Installed blur and hamachi Anyone tell me how to connect with you..



Ping me on Steam.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 3, 2014)

I connected and played successfully thanks for helping me..


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 3, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Today Blur testing on Hamachi.
> 
> version  1.024
> 
> Please join everybody.


Yeah please do so.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 3, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> Yeah please do so.


Ehhh.. I myself couldn't play. 

The irony.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 4, 2014)

alienempire said:


> I connected and played successfully thanks for helping me..



Were you Ajay ??


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 4, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Were you Ajay ??


Yes I'm Ajay


----------



## gameranand (Oct 4, 2014)

*Blur Playdate

Date - 4 Oct 2014 (Today)
Stating at 8PM.*


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 4, 2014)

Awesome PD this time .Good game guys @BLUR PD team.
Kicked some A$$ this time.
Thanks guys for joining and hosting the game .
@ arif
@ mani
@ rajat
@ gameranand
@ Tanmay
@ digvijay
@ nikku
@ DVjex
@ Ajay 

Screenshots please.!

- - - Updated - - -

@ Missed Anirban on this PD.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 4, 2014)

Yeah.. I played Blur after a very long time.. Thank You guys.. Also I felt my slow connection is creating problem, so left early  Will play again after getting good speed (JK)


----------



## gameranand (Oct 4, 2014)

OK this PD was a success.
Will post screenshots when I upload them on my account.

In the mean time here is the info for tomorrow
*BLUR PD
Date - 5 Oct 2014 (Tomorrow)
Starting time - 8 PM*


----------



## snap (Oct 5, 2014)

See i told Blur would be fun


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 5, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3808737896.png

Was this speed okish or bad ??


----------



## DDIF (Oct 5, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3808737896.png
> 
> Was this speed okish or bad ??



Speed is good. Are you sharing your connection with someone or were you downloading or updating anything? Because your voice had lag.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 5, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Speed is good. Are you sharing your connection with someone or were you downloading or updating anything? Because your voice had lag.


How far is Chennai from Chandigarh ? 1300Miles ? Maybe,


----------



## DDIF (Oct 5, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> How far is Chennai from Chandigarh ? 1300Miles ? Maybe,



Still it was like he was on a mobile internet.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 5, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Speed is good. Are you sharing your connection with someone or were you downloading or updating anything? Because your voice had lag.


I didn't.. May be some sync might be going on!!! Also speed gets better after 12  .Still I don't get why can't I join other's hosting game..


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 5, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Still it was like he was on a mobile internet.


It is a mobile internet. 3G


----------



## gameranand (Oct 5, 2014)

Alrighty fellas here are the screenshots of last night. Now if I have missed some then don't scold me, there were too many and I was absent for many parts so at those times my friend obviously didn't took any screenshots. When I played I did mostly. 



Spoiler



*farm4.staticflickr.com/3933/15443556342_6dbe10806a_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5601/15443903805_5a8f7277de_b.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2943/15257136019_e4712f62ef_b.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2943/15257203570_59045b0d82_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3934/15257344277_1dce43b510_b.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2949/15257139429_2c7eacc4dc_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3932/15420837986_2051087385_b.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2945/15443561572_74972281be_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3930/15257305458_7186af4734_b.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2950/15257207940_71997f4872_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5598/15257307248_0ed8eb56c2_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3930/15443911365_7d01586a8f_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3927/15443565372_b7dc42cb98_b.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2949/15443913385_59c72ca7d2_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3930/15443566822_eb1ea8d96a_b.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2942/15443914405_3ac8924695_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3936/15420845606_c63f92b654_b.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2941/15257215150_e1e5a86306_b.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2949/15257215590_861c9b3b3d_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5597/15443917775_65be36051f_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3932/15257218280_d1c56fa07b_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5601/15440742951_a0ced610ea_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3929/15443574032_ab7a640cff_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3928/15257220270_1906f2a817_b.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2942/15443914405_3ac8924695_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3934/15443923065_837624a71f_b.jpg



For Screenshots of Playdates please visit this link
*Playdate Album*


----------



## DDIF (Oct 5, 2014)

[MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION], no matter what speed or ping you get, a mobile connection isn't that much reliable. Thats why your voice was cutting last night. Qualitywise mobile connections always suffer. We will check tonight why you can't join a game. [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] Thanks for all the screenshots man.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 5, 2014)

Atleast i m der in screenies


----------



## snap (Oct 5, 2014)

FYI user = me


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 5, 2014)

snap said:


> FYI user = me



user is useless ...

- - - Updated - - -



tanmaymohan said:


> Atleast i m der in screenies



Y U USE DIS LANG in Forums


----------



## snap (Oct 5, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> user is useless ...



waat! see how many times i wrecked you and came first  waiting for todays PD 


PS: How to change name? D;


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 5, 2014)

snap said:


> waat! see how many times i wrecked you and came first  waiting for todays PD
> 
> 
> PS: How to change name? D;



FUUUUUUUU .... You either come first or LAST !!!


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 5, 2014)

The dominator.!!! Just that had few bad lucks.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 5, 2014)

snap said:


> waat! see how many times i wrecked you and came first  waiting for todays PD
> 
> 
> PS: How to change name? D;


It's your user account's name. You can't change it in game.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 5, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION], no matter what speed or ping you get, a mobile connection isn't that much reliable. Thats why your voice was cutting last night. Qualitywise mobile connections always suffer. We will check tonight why you can't join a game.  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] Thanks for all the screenshots man.


Then let's check today without any voices and Mic. Though I don't understand what you guys were speaking. Still I'll miss [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] 's voice..  . That problem isn't specific to connection, it's application problem and we had experienced the same while playing in local LAN too.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 5, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> The dominator.!!! Just that had few bad lucks.


Thanks for reminding me bro, otherwise I would have missed the pd


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 5, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Thanks for reminding me bro, otherwise I would have missed the pd


I thought i was talking about myself . 
I was ruling the top three spots....


----------



## HE-MAN (Oct 5, 2014)

how about grid autosport


----------



## snap (Oct 5, 2014)

Start the Blur PD?


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 5, 2014)

Yeah. Let's go. All those willing to join please join on Hamachi.


----------



## DDIF (Oct 5, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> how about grid autosport



Okay, next PD is GRID. Be ready and configure your PC before Friday.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 5, 2014)

Tanmay said that Hrishi was sleeping on PD?


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 6, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Tanmay said that Hrishi was sleeping on PD?


I was awake from past 16-17hrs and I was waiting for few people to come back to join in bf3 as the blur pd was over. So I dozed off while waiting. 
Not intentionally though..was tired soo,...you know..


----------



## Desmond (Oct 6, 2014)

Enough with the racing playdates already!!!

- - - Updated - - -

What's next? FIFA playdates?


----------



## DDIF (Oct 6, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Enough with the racing playdates already!!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> What's next? FIFA playdates?



May be. Not so sure at this time.
Well at least now you have a powerful enough system to play games other than CSGO and DOTA, so might as well join us on the playdates.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 6, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> I was awake from past 16-17hrs and I was waiting for few people to come back to join in bf3 as the blur pd was over. So I dozed off while waiting.
> Not intentionally though..was tired soo,...you know..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 6, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Okay, next PD is GRID. Be ready and configure your PC before Friday.



lol he was talking about GRID Autosport and not Race Driver Grid . #n00b

and [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] please remove mic / close voice chat while sleeping .


----------



## Desmond (Oct 6, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> May be. Not so sure at this time.
> Well at least now you have a powerful enough system to play games other than CSGO and DOTA, so might as well join us on the playdates.



Still expecting my GPU. Should probably arrive by this week.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 6, 2014)

Okay Dokey.....on Saturday I wasn't my true self. Yesterday I was my true self, won most of the matches (except 2 or 3). Here are the screenshots,



Spoiler



Now this is called close call
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5599/15268722120_1decbc11cc_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3929/15268854057_8fbaf57f24_b.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2947/15455421975_13da39c38f_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5597/15268666819_b49fe328b1_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5598/15455076702_c1833ba8fb_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3936/15268856137_1bcef59d03_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3934/15455078942_49b0e3e314_b.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2945/15268721130_3253e882cb_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5599/15268722120_1decbc11cc_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3930/15268816488_bc93f0d043_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3927/15455426885_bb9b6b9816_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5597/15432350946_94350ea204_b.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2945/15268862107_462de5f96b_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5599/15455083242_7b2a1f193d_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5600/15268863107_02645d1df2_b.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2948/15268675209_5565f1f225_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5599/15268727770_322ba016de_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5597/15268865057_2d8c87838c_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3933/15268733350_9077b19521_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3931/15268734130_86a9db54f2_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3935/15268828678_43ac352446_b.jpg



For all the Pics of 5 Oct PD. Head over to
Playdate Screenshots


BTW Next PD, thanks to Mani's racing wheel, we are going for another racing PD. 

*Game - Race Driver Grid
Date - 11/12 Oct 2014
Time - 8 PM onwards*


----------



## snap (Oct 6, 2014)

Ye anand started using hax in this 

I was the fan favourite xD


----------



## gameranand (Oct 6, 2014)

snap said:


> Ye anand started using hax in this
> 
> I was the fan favourite xD



I am the HAX in these games.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 6, 2014)

Can we guys have Crysis Wars multiplayer someday?


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 7, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Okay Dokey.....on Saturday I wasn't my true self. Yesterday I was my true self, won most of the matches (except 2 or 3).


Still your rants were same   . Out  of 4 races i played, lost top spot in 3 races by few milliseconds. Bad luck. Still it was fun . Exams coming up so no more gaming for another 2 months.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 7, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Still your rants were same   . Out  of 4 races i played, lost top spot in 3 races by few milliseconds. Bad luck. Still it was fun . Exams coming up so no more gaming for another 2 months.



If I change every time I loose then I won't be much of gameranand now would I ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 7, 2014)

You should've played Grid last weekend. I was home and could've joined


----------



## gameranand (Oct 7, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> You should've played Grid last weekend. I was home and could've joined



We did played GRID on Saturday coz we were having ping problems in R6V2. Now Mani is back with his wheel so we will give him a chance to prove the worth of that wheel.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 7, 2014)

will try to join for sure

Also Mani's connection has superb uptime


----------



## DDIF (Oct 9, 2014)

SSD's first partition got curropted during backup, so need to install Windows again in morning. Most probably I will be ready by tomorrow evening to test run.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 10, 2014)

Great. Now i can make y'all eat gravel. 


Like a baws.


----------



## DDIF (Oct 10, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Great. Now i can make y'all eat gravel.
> 
> 
> Like a baws.


Are you on drugs?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Are you on drugs?



LOL.. Best reply for   [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]

- - - Updated - - -

*Playadate Today

Game - Race Driver Grid
Time - 8PM onwards*

Note - If no one comes then will start playing other games.


----------



## DDIF (Oct 11, 2014)

Windows Installation done, downloading essential softwares and after that will install updates. Will be ready by 7.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Windows Installation done, downloading essential softwares and after that will install updates. Will be ready by 7.



You Sir are now sight for sore eyes on Steam nowadays. Good to know that you'll be there.


----------



## DDIF (Oct 11, 2014)

You already know what problems I am tackling right now. I will be on Steam in evening and will be there for PD also.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> You already know what problems I am tackling right now. I will be on Steam in evening and will be there for PD also.



Yeah I do. Hoping they will be long gone real soon.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 11, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Are you on drugs?



play GRID with me when you are ready.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 11, 2014)

Played Grid 2 PD with gameranand, rajatGod512, Tanmay and Manidhillon. All are good in the game, whereas I struggle to even complete the race. 
But I enjoyed the PD albeit a short one.

I hope I can give a better competition next time. I need a lot of practice. Till then adios players.


----------



## snap (Oct 11, 2014)

Need moar blur!


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes need more blur


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 12, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Played Grid 2 PD with gameranand, rajatGod512, Tanmay and Manidhillon. All are good in the game, whereas I struggle to even complete the race.
> But I enjoyed the PD albeit a short one.
> 
> I hope I can give a better competition next time. I need a lot of practice. Till then adios players.



its Race Driver GRID NOT GRID2


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 12, 2014)

damn. had office.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 12, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> damn. had office.



Don't worry. Today's PD is dead anyway.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 12, 2014)

tell me when racing games are over.............


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 13, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> tell me when racing games are over.............



nope .


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 13, 2014)

Yeah nope


----------



## Desmond (Oct 21, 2014)

Anyone has Borderlands 1 installed? We could join up for some casual play.

Since Borderlands 1 has migrated to Steamworks, it would be easier for us to join and play.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 21, 2014)

Borderlands Pre sequel anyone?
today?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 21, 2014)

Not everyone has that.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 21, 2014)

why dont you guys get Rise of Nations?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 21, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Borderlands Pre sequel anyone?
> today?



Will play that game when its price comes down to 10$

- - - Updated - - -



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> why dont you guys get Rise of Nations?



Extended Edition? I will be getting it this winter sale.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 21, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Extended Edition? I will be getting it this winter sale.



ya baba. do message me when you get it.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 21, 2014)

We could play AOE2 HD in the mean time? Any one in?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 21, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> We could play AOE2 HD in the mean time? Any one in?



sure!!!!


----------



## Desmond (Oct 21, 2014)

I will be home around 7 PM today. Lets play then.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 21, 2014)

ok, i will ask [MENTION=112980]Nipun[/MENTION] to join us too


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 21, 2014)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> why dont you guys get Rise of Nations?



I have it, but dont find anyone who plays it.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> We could play AOE2 HD in the mean time? Any one in?



How is the ping? Last time I played, pings were like above 300. :/


----------



## Gollum (Oct 21, 2014)

arrey network ID kya hai?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 21, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> I have it, but dont find anyone who plays it.
> 
> 
> 
> How is the ping? Last time I played, pings were like above 300. :/



You are in my friend list and i play it -.-

About pings, i and [MENTION=112980]Nipun[/MENTION] have played a lot of aoe and ron. Its fun, lets try it.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 21, 2014)

Why is there no PayDay playdates?


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 21, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Why is there no PayDay playdates?


Because its a FPS game it will give motion sickness


----------



## Piyush (Oct 21, 2014)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ya baba. do message me when you get it.



Ok then, will get it during sales.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 21, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Why is there no PayDay playdates?



Only 4 players can play, thats why.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 22, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> I have it, but dont find anyone who plays it.
> 
> 
> 
> How is the ping? Last time I played, pings were like above 300. :/



I and Jaswankar played two deathmatch matches yesterday. There was some ping on my side but it was still playable.


----------



## Nipun (Oct 23, 2014)

Lol, it's usually Jaskanwar's side that slows the game down.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 23, 2014)

Me and [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] are playing Borderlands The Pre Sequel via Hamachi. 

If anyone is interested, please let us know.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 23, 2014)

Nipun said:


> Lol, it's usually Jaskanwar's side that slows the game down.



play today? 
desmond, me and you?

or today too you are busy with ur gf?


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 23, 2014)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> play today?
> desmond, me and you?
> 
> or today too you are busy with ur gf?


----------



## Nipun (Oct 23, 2014)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> play today?
> desmond, me and you?
> 
> or today too you are busy with ur gf?



Error 404.
And no. Lots to study.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 23, 2014)

Nipun said:


> Error 404.
> And no. Lots to study.



study is just a excuse. real reason we all know.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Me and [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] are playing Borderlands The Pre Sequel via Hamachi.
> 
> If anyone is interested, please let us know.


It was fun
*i.imgur.com/lWn5d3z.jpg

That's Anirbandd
*i.imgur.com/AitTNWp.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Oct 24, 2014)

Anyone playing today - Borderlands Pre sequel - Hamachi


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 24, 2014)

Anyone playing Ghost Recon Phantoms?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 24, 2014)

Anyone playing Age Of Empires 2 HD?


----------



## DVJex (Oct 25, 2014)

If you're ok with a noob opponent, I'm available as long as my internet doesnt act up.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 25, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Anyone playing Age Of Empires 2 HD?



I'm available 24x7x365 for this game


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 25, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Anyone playing Age Of Empires 2 HD?



i will be able to join you tomorrow!!


----------



## Desmond (Oct 25, 2014)

I can ping you whenever I am ready to play.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 27, 2014)

Guys, I got my internet connection back. So I will be actively playing from November I guess. Will see you guys in game.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 27, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> Guys, I got my internet connection back. So I will be actively playing from November I guess. Will see you guys in game.


Which games?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 27, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Which games?



come this weekend playdate for sniper elite................


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 27, 2014)

Whaaaaaat??? There are almost no good servers and i uninstalled it.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 27, 2014)

Sniper Elite multiplayer is fun. I played a couple of matches on EU servers with pings of around 160ms.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 27, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Which games?



Sniper Elite, CS:GO, Trackmania, Killing Floor, DiRT 2 etc. If you want to play new games, inform me before hand so that I can start downloading it.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 28, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Sniper Elite multiplayer is fun. I played a couple of matches on EU servers with pings of around 160ms.


It is. Although only 2 3 people played it after the free giveaway.

- - - Updated - - -

let me know if you guys really wanna play it. 

TDM is awesome in it. although some people will run around with the Tommy guns instead of camping.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 28, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> It is. Although only 2 3 people played it after the free giveaway.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Players with Tommy guns are Sniper food.

I can play anytime. I still have it installed.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 29, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Players with Tommy guns are Sniper food.
> 
> I can play anytime. I still have it installed.



i have to install it from the backup. lets have a PD for it. there are a lot of empty servers, or we can make a pwd protected server for the event. if there are around 7-8 people we can have a good playdate with DM/TDM


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2014)

If you want to get rid of the above poll, then tell me.

OP can later add a new poll on his own.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 30, 2014)

ico said:


> If you want to get rid of the above poll, then tell me.
> 
> OP can later add a new poll on his own.



Please do.


----------



## kunalht (Oct 30, 2014)

ico said:


> If you want to get rid of the above poll, then tell me.
> 
> OP can later add a new poll on his own.



yes please!!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 30, 2014)

kunalht said:


> yes please!!



Should have replied what I told you to...  , meh !


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2014)

Poll deleted!


----------



## DDIF (Oct 31, 2014)

So what are we playing this week?  [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] PM me some links to what you and  [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] are playing asap, have higher speed for sometime.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 31, 2014)

How about Killing Floor guys? It's been long since we had one.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2014)

Yeah. But only 6 players can play KF. Unless someone mods a server to add more players.

BTW, Halloween Horror is going on.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 31, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yeah. But only 6 players can play KF. Unless someone mods a server to add more players.
> 
> BTW, Halloween Horror is going on.



Isn't some servers allow upto 12 players?

Anyways, at least 6 can play KF with HH theme?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes, if you updated.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, Scream Fortress 2014 is coming if you still play TF2.

TF2 - Scream Fortress 6!


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 31, 2014)

TF2 never interests me. Anyways I am updating KF with HH and see if we can play this in next 2 days!


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm in. But who will host?


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 31, 2014)

Let me ping DVJex and others. If needed I can host.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 1, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> So what are we playing this week?  [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] PM me some links to what you and  [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] are playing asap, have higher speed for sometime.



We are playing Borderlands Pre Sequel. PMing you the links separately.


----------



## Bhargav (Nov 1, 2014)

And here it is 


Spoiler



*i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y505/bhargav_chauhan2001/Faltu/BorderlandsPreSequel2014-11-0121-25-37-48_zps3de5f1ef.jpg
*i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y505/bhargav_chauhan2001/Faltu/BorderlandsPreSequel2014-11-0121-25-41-17_zps58f4dbd6.jpg
*i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y505/bhargav_chauhan2001/Faltu/BorderlandsPreSequel2014-11-0121-31-53-26_zps668680e5.jpg

Next time ll take more


----------



## Anorion (Nov 1, 2014)

^niice


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 1, 2014)

*i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y505/bhargav_chauhan2001/Faltu/BorderlandsPreSequel2014-11-0121-25-37-48_zps3de5f1ef.jpg
in this one we are just fooling around on the Sting Rays[the vehicles], boosting up in the air and slamming down on the ground. all three of us [hrishi, me and nikhil] were doing it, like teabaggin with sting rays

*i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y505/bhargav_chauhan2001/Faltu/BorderlandsPreSequel2014-11-0121-25-41-17_zps58f4dbd6.jpg
in this one we decide to gang up on silent Bhargav[he has no mic ] and try to push him and his sting ray in to the lava.  
he sped away somehow. 

*i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y505/bhargav_chauhan2001/Faltu/BorderlandsPreSequel2014-11-0121-31-53-26_zps668680e5.jpg

Next time bring a mic  [MENTION=138101]Bhargav[/MENTION]
you can use a cheap one. ~50


----------



## Gollum (Nov 2, 2014)

this playdate was fun.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 5, 2014)

GRID this saturday?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 5, 2014)

Just stahp!


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 5, 2014)

I can come for GRID maybe


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 6, 2014)

Hmmm.. Lets see... Maybe.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 7, 2014)

Anybody playing Borderlands pre sequel today??
I will be available to play from 2pm today


----------



## theserpent (Nov 7, 2014)

Any playdate group on whatsapp?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 7, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Any playdate group on whatsapp?



Yes, there is.
Send a PM to [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] with your phone number and a short essay on why you should be considered to join the clan.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 7, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Yes, there is.
> Send a PM to [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] with your phone number and a short essay on why you should be considered to join the clan.



An essay what is this? Team-Bhp?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 7, 2014)

theserpent said:


> An essay what is this? Team-Bhp?



Yeah, strict rules apply there. Only for serious gamers.


----------



## DDIF (Nov 7, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Yes, there is.
> Send a PM to   [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] with your phone number and a short essay on why you should be considered to join the clan.


LOL, this made my day!! 
Anyway  [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]  [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]  [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] guys what about tomorrow? Playing anything?
I suggest that we can go for Killing Floor, if we have 6 players and Left 4 Dead 2, if we have just 4 players, there is BF3 too.
Otherwise you guys suggest what you wanna play (pls no racing games for at least two months). Long time since we all have played together.


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 7, 2014)

theserpent said:


> An essay what is this? Team-Bhp?


I still remember my essay. Anirban did not accept me at first quoting the essay was not up to the mark


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 7, 2014)

theserpent said:


> An essay what is this? Team-Bhp?





read this: 


ManiDhillon said:


> Okay, Form is updated. I know there is already a thread and database for IN-Game IDs but this form/database is for PlayDate thread only.
> The main motive is to know each active player and to recognize who is who.
> This is not WhatsApp enrollment form, that form is managed by    [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] .
> 
> ...


----------



## Gollum (Nov 7, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> LOL, this made my day!!
> Anyway [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] [MENTION=8076]rajat[/MENTION]Gdo512 guys what about tomorrow? Playing anything?
> I suggest that we can go for Killing Floor, if we have 6 players and Left 4 Dead 2, if we have just 4 players, there is BF3 too.
> Otherwise you guys suggest what you wanna play (pls no racing games for at least two months). Long time since we all have played together.



I can play l4d2 and killing floor but only on Steam as I have the original games.
But I am ready for Borderlands Pre Sequel too.
Which racing games do you guys play? I wanna play racing games too.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 7, 2014)

We only play with original games. 

No piracy allowed. :3


----------



## Gollum (Nov 7, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> We only play with original games.
> 
> No piracy allowed. :3



Gollum never pytateses me games. no no nevaa
thats why golum plays on consoles (cool)


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 7, 2014)

Gollum is a rich guy. He has the precious


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 7, 2014)

BORDERLANDS PSQL this weekend.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 7, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> BORDERLANDS PSQL this weekend.



For how many? 4-5 people? Do you even call that a Playdate?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 7, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> LOL, this made my day!!
> Anyway [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] [MENTION=8076]rajat[/MENTION]Gdo512 guys what about tomorrow? Playing anything?
> I suggest that we can go for Killing Floor, if we have 6 players and Left 4 Dead 2, if we have just 4 players, there is BF3 too.
> Otherwise you guys suggest what you wanna play (pls no racing games for at least two months). Long time since we all have played together.



Who the fck is rajat Gdo512 !?!@? 

I can play KF / L4D2 .

or you and gamer can play Payday2   .


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 7, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> LOL, this made my day!!
> Anyway [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] [MENTION=8076]rajat[/MENTION]Gdo512 guys what about tomorrow? Playing anything?
> I suggest that we can go for Killing Floor, if we have 6 players and Left 4 Dead 2, if we have just 4 players, there is BF3 too.
> Otherwise you guys suggest what you wanna play (pls no racing games for at least two months). Long time since we all have played together.





rajatGod512 said:


> Who the fck is rajat Gdo512 !?!@?
> 
> I can play KF / L4D2 .
> 
> or you and gamer can play Payday2   .



LOL. Gdo512.  . 
 [MENTION=290354]mani[/MENTION] you missed my name. I am ready too. And why you are asking every time about the invisible [MENTION=511]kunal[/MENTION]?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 7, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> LOL, this made my day!!
> Anyway [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] [MENTION=8076]rajat[/MENTION]Gdo512 guys what about tomorrow? Playing anything?
> I suggest that we can go for Killing Floor, if we have 6 players and Left 4 Dead 2, if we have just 4 players, there is BF3 too.
> Otherwise you guys suggest what you wanna play (pls no racing games for at least two months). Long time since we all have played together.



wat u mean if we have 4 players in l4d2.......... we can play 8  players also there............


----------



## Gollum (Nov 7, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> wat u mean if we have 4 players in l4d2.......... we can play 8  players also there............



l4d2 is a 4player game.


----------



## DDIF (Nov 7, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I can play l4d2 and killing floor but only on Steam as I have the original games.
> But I am ready for Borderlands Pre Sequel too.
> Which racing games do you guys play? I wanna play racing games too.


Dude everyone has original Killing Floor and Left 4 Dead 2, I even have Killing Floor 2 beta.
Add me on steam, I don't know my ID but I might be in some other memeber's list by the name DDIF. We play Race Driver GRID and BLUR racing games.


rajatGod512 said:


> Who the fck is rajat Gdo512 !?!@?
> 
> I can play KF / L4D2 .
> 
> or you and gamer can play Payday2   .


Sorry [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION], spell mistake. Be ready for Killing Floor/Left 4 Dead 2 tonight. No PayDay 2 for some days, feeling a bit of repetition in game.


nikku_hot123 said:


> LOL. Gdo512.  .
> [MENTION=290354]mani[/MENTION] you missed my name. I am ready too. And why you are asking every time about the invisible [MENTION=511]kunal[/MENTION]?


Arrey manager saab, aap bade log. Anyway ping me tonight and we can play, today I am in good mood. Kunal is there but he is just busy.



gagan_kumar said:


> wat u mean if we have 4 players in l4d2.......... we can play 8  players also there............


Yes, indeed there are hacks with which we can play co-op with up to 16 players but TBH I haven't been able to successfully use them (tried a lot), so just 4 players.


Gollum said:


> l4d2 is a 4player game.


See my reply to gagan.


----------



## snap (Nov 7, 2014)

ready for l4d2 but only 4players? D:


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 7, 2014)

snap said:


> ready for l4d2 but only 4players? D:



yep. without hack not possible to increase number.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 7, 2014)

Gollum said:


> l4d2 is a 4player game.



you haven't tried versus mode in which 4 players are survivor and other 4 are infected specials..........


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 8, 2014)

Guys we are planning for a Call of Duty Modern Warfare play date on Hamachi. If we have enough participants we can proceed with the plan.


----------



## snap (Nov 8, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Guys we are planning for a Call of Duty Modern Warfare play date on Hamachi. If we have enough participants we can proceed with the plan.



Iam in, cod4 is great


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 8, 2014)

I am in


----------



## z3rO (Nov 9, 2014)

I might aswell join in if it's COD4. 
It's been a long time.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 9, 2014)

I will join cod4 if you guys can host a server. I am not interested in Hamachi.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 9, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> I will join cod4 if you guys can host a server. I am not interested in Hamachi.



lol n00b ....


----------



## Niilesh (Nov 9, 2014)

i can join in if its COD4 or CS

- - - Updated - - -

i don't need to do all the steps for hamachi if i don't want to host, right?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 9, 2014)

Did someone say COD4?


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 9, 2014)

Great we have some participants. Say next weekend then?


----------



## z3rO (Nov 9, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Great we have some participants. Say next weekend then?



Which game is up tonight? Not COD4?


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 9, 2014)

z3rO said:


> Which game is up tonight? Not COD4?


Today I think Borderlands the pre sequel is scheduled


----------



## Gollum (Nov 9, 2014)

played for 5 hours straight
BPS
with Anirban, Gagan, Rishi, Sam
*i.imgur.com/a4hjHP1.jpg
*i.imgur.com/wreAhSb.jpg


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 10, 2014)

^Ouw ! oh oh! I look badass! It was a fun session, except the ping was too high for me, and I got disconnected from VC a number of times ..sorry guys. Also Anirban's Lawbringer had a nice ass... BTW I will stomp-break that tin-can claptrap next time if he does that "do this..do that" magic stuff on me ONE MORE FKING TIME!


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 10, 2014)

^lul.....ahaha.


----------



## DVJex (Nov 11, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Only 4 players can play, thats why.


Anand talking about Payday 1. And now all he does is play Payday 2  .



furious_gamer said:


> Guys, I got my internet connection back. So I will be actively playing from November I guess. Will see you guys in game.


A few days of activity, and RIP again.



ManiDhillon said:


> Anyway  [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]  [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]  [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] guys what about tomorrow? Playing anything?
> I suggest that we can go for Killing Floor, if we have 6 players and Left 4 Dead 2, if we have just 4 players, there is BF3 too.
> Otherwise you guys suggest what you wanna play (pls no racing games for at least two months). Long time since we all have played together.


Weird that you play something other than PD2 . And ping me on steam if you guys play, i'm really inactive on TDF.


----------



## snap (Nov 11, 2014)

Me and anorion started borderlands presequel at lvl 9 currently, there is always dota 2 for playdates  ready for blur or cod4 too


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 11, 2014)

Looking for gamers to start Borderlands: Pre Sequel with.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2014)

DVJex said:


> Anand talking about Payday 1. And now all he does is play Payday 2  .



Its a good game. And BTW PD2 also have 4 player Co-Op.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2014)

DVJex said:


> A few days of activity, and RIP again.



I am active bro. Always in the weekend.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 11, 2014)

any one for Borderlands 2?
Add me on steam -  serpent161
steam name Pro.Kachu


----------



## snap (Nov 11, 2014)

theserpent said:


> any one for Borderlands 2?
> Add me on steam -  serpent161
> steam name Pro.Kachu



Steam name = changes after every dota match


----------



## theserpent (Nov 11, 2014)

snap said:


> Steam name = changes after every dota match



Was loosing with Noob in name


----------



## DDIF (Nov 11, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> I am active bro. Always in the weekend.


Dude you are back huh. good to see you.


DVJex said:


> Weird that you play something other than PD2 . And ping me on steam if you guys play, i'm really inactive on TDF.


Dude just ping me anytime, I am available for everything. Everyone was playing Borderland, I don't like that game so I was quiet and started playing PD2. I am always open for other games, I can find my COD4 disc also.
I have *CS:Go, BF3, BF4. L4D2, KF, Sniper Elite 2, Sniper Elite 3, TF2, Insurgency, Brink, COD4, Ghost Recon Phantoms, Ghost Recon Advanced Warfare 2, Rainbow Six Vegas 2* ready.
If anything else, I am open to suggestions.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 12, 2014)

COD4 it is. 

any patch/updates??


----------



## DDIF (Nov 12, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> COD4 it is.
> 
> any patch/updates??



Same, 1.7 is the latest.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 12, 2014)

Anyone hosting COD4?


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 13, 2014)

I can , but only on weekends.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 13, 2014)

My new avatar, based on my character in Borderlands Pre Sequel


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 13, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Same, 1.7 is the latest.



lemme see which version i have...

- - - Updated - - -

Borderlands Pre Sequel update* v1.0.2* with some DLC [not missions, prolly characters] has been released. 

- - - Updated - - -

have downlaoded the update.. but wont update the game till everyone has 

- - - Updated - - -

Have COD4 v1.7 

lets play!!


----------



## Desmond (Nov 13, 2014)

1.7 is the latest version since the last 5-6 years at least.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 13, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> 1.7 is the latest version since the last 5-6 years at least.


Yep.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 13, 2014)

So are we doing this or what?


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes . we  are


----------



## Desmond (Nov 14, 2014)

I will be home after about 7 PM. Please let me know by then who is hosting and what the IP is and we can have a few rounds.

PS: I am level 55.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 14, 2014)

In what? Cod4??


----------



## Desmond (Nov 14, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> In what? Cod4??



Yes...

- - - Updated - - -

PS: If no one hosting, let me know what ports to open and I can host. But cannot guarantee pings though.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 14, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yes...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> PS: If no one hosting, let me know what ports to open and I can host. But cannot guarantee pings though.


Looks like imma gonna get my arse handed to me. 

 

I don't know about that.. You have Hamachi? Then you host. We'll join.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 14, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Looks like imma gonna get my arse handed to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about that.. You have Hamachi? Then you host. We'll join.



Yeah, I can do that. But can't say how much pings you'll get.

However, I will have to install Hamachi on my machine first. Haven't installed on my new machine yet.


----------



## DDIF (Nov 14, 2014)

[MENTION=5007]DeSmOnD dAvId[/MENTION] [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]
I just found my COD4 disc, much much difficult search through all my stuff, it better be worth all the time and dust I had to handle.
I finished installing and I can host if you want but if there are just four persons then we won't have much fun.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 14, 2014)

We could try to get more people to join.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 14, 2014)

we always try.. but people say they'll come and then on the PD, they dont turn up. 

now, people have been yappin about cod4 from a long time. and now there is a possibility of the same in the upcoming weeks. let see how many turn up eventually...

- - - Updated - - -

just saying, we'll be playing COD4 tonight..


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 14, 2014)

whats the next PD guys? i'll join if my pc can play the game as i have unlimited 3G for now. 
and someone please pm me a DL link


----------



## Gollum (Nov 14, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> whats the next PD guys? i'll join if my pc can play the game as i have unlimited 3G for now.
> and someone please pm me a DL link



3g means bad ping
i will kick u out


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 14, 2014)

Mostly cod4 v1.7 for tomorrow. 

Whoever wants to play, please join


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 15, 2014)

Gollum said:


> 3g means bad ping
> i will kick u out



pls ;-;

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> Mostly cod4 v1.7 for tomorrow.
> 
> Whoever wants to play, please join



links? can't find any good ones

- - - Updated - - -

so my account sent out links to everyone on the friend list. just as an update it isnt hacked and i have locked my account up. can anyone tell me what should i do next to be sure that nothing suspicious happens after this?


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 15, 2014)

PunkBuster will be on in this PD. 

so, yanna raskala.. Mind it.


----------



## Niilesh (Nov 15, 2014)

I will join in.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 15, 2014)

ping me or mani when you come online in steam for the server details. 

we are starting now.


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 15, 2014)

locked up steam account. cant join ;-;


----------



## DDIF (Nov 17, 2014)

There were so much people on Sunday's COD4 PD that my server crashed many times, I think it couldn't handle all the load.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 17, 2014)

gimme link on whatsapp plz


----------



## Desmond (Nov 17, 2014)

Gollum said:


> gimme link on whatsapp plz



Damn missed it. I was out.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 18, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> There were so much people on Sunday's COD4 PD that my server crashed many times, I think it couldn't handle all the load.



on Saturday i played. but i was getting connection issues with Steam running in the bg.. wierd issue. sometimes a high ping spike would come for 2-3 mins.. that ruined my experience. but apart from that, it was VERY much fun 



Gollum said:


> gimme link on whatsapp plz



after the event? 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Damn missed it. I was out.



same here.. Office.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 18, 2014)

You guys should play CSGO


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 18, 2014)

That seems like a good idea.!


----------



## Gollum (Nov 18, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> You guys should play CSGO



boring hai yaar.
We've been playing chor police since childhood


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 18, 2014)

Gollum said:


> boring hai yaar.
> We've been playing chor police since childhood



eh no. Playing CSGO with friends with voice comm. is rather fun. 

Also, many new maps have been introduced in the latest update.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 18, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> You guys should play CSGO



I play CS GO regularly. And I agree with voice comm, it is fun indeed.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 18, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> I play CS GO regularly. And I agree with voice comm, it is fun indeed.



Cursing much?

I like playing car racing games like NFS
Nobody plays these 
I have burnout paradise on steam but I'd really like playing nfs most wanted  or underground series on hamachi


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 18, 2014)

lol, no cursing. It is fun and the idea behind co-op is to able to comm with other players, which is happening. And that is a good one at sometimes


----------



## Desmond (Nov 18, 2014)

We played Killing Floor yesterday like the early days. Good times.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 18, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> We played Killing Floor yesterday like the early days. Good times.



DVJex told me. How about tonight? I am up after 10pm.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 18, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> I play CS GO regularly. And I agree with voice comm, it is fun indeed.


I sent you a request on Steam. Might play a competitive match tonight with some guys. Will send you invite if I see you online


----------



## Desmond (Nov 18, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> DVJex told me. How about tonight? I am up after 10pm.



No problem with me. Just need to know if DV hosts.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 18, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> I sent you a request on Steam. Might play a competitive match tonight with some guys. Will send you invite if I see you online


Accepted. And sure, just invite me.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> No problem with me. Just need to know if DV hosts.


How about you? Can you host? Will ask DVJ once I reach home.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 18, 2014)

I am at work. Will probably get off in about 30 mins.


----------



## saifraza.khan.1 (Nov 18, 2014)

someone pm me the download links of all the games(except racing games) that usually get repeated on PD and were releases on or before 2010


----------



## Desmond (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't know what's being played this weekend. If you hang around you'd know in 1-2 days probably.


----------



## DDIF (Nov 18, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> You guys should play CSGO





toad_frog09 said:


> That seems like a good idea.!





thetechfreak said:


> eh no. Playing CSGO with friends with voice comm. is rather fun.
> 
> Also, many new maps have been introduced in the latest update.





furious_gamer said:


> I play CS GO regularly. And I agree with voice comm, it is fun indeed.



We can play anything, many own this game (CSGO), the thing is *how many people will join*?
Many here will talk about any game(or their fav game) and after that no one will join or will say things like *I can only join after 10 or 11 PM* but the thing is most people left at 11 or 12, so??



Gollum said:


> Cursing much?
> 
> I like playing car racing games like NFS
> Nobody plays these
> I have burnout paradise on steam but I'd really like playing nfs most wanted  or underground series on hamachi



We had _*more than five*_ playdates of BLUR and RACE Driver GRID, you _*should*_ have joined.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> We played Killing Floor yesterday like the early days. Good times.



Me and [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] played KF few days ago but there was no one else, so we mostly get pwned.



furious_gamer said:


> DVJex told me. How about tonight? I am up after 10pm.



Decide a proper game few days in _*advance*_ to get as much as players to join the game.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 18, 2014)

You know guys I was one of the most active guys in this particular thread but thing is, many people come here and go. They will come and say, OK I'll join the next PD but they will never come. Ultimately, 4-5 players will come as       [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] ,      [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=119713]nikku_hot123[/MENTION].   [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]  and      [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] also used to join some times.
Now I chat with them each and every day on Steam so why should I restrict myself with one game on a particular day. If I post here that a particular game will be played on a day then obviously I can't play some other game on that day and people won't join anyway. Maybe 1 or 2 extra people will come and maybe not. So whats the point, why would I restrict myself with one game when I know that no one is interested at all. I mean I have attended most of the PDs and played with no more than 6-7 people at most, however judging from here I would expect no less than 10-15 people. Many will ping me on Steam at 10PM (Is the PD still going on ?? ). I mean seriously WTF ?? I always post here the time and date and yet people will come after the event and complaint that oh man I couldn't join. So I thought of a better solution, keep from the thread. Better for me and everyone.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2014)

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]

Come play Doto  Its ben 2-3 weeks that you came. But we have different kind of problem . There will be more than 10 player at particular time and we have to make some 4-5 people become casters of the match . Sad that dota is 5 v 5 game only


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 18, 2014)

Not exactly a PD but me and [MENTION=47611]furious_gamer[/MENTION] did play CSGO today


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 19, 2014)

Well , i used to be a regular player , but due to office timings and unusual weekoffs , I am not able to come in the PDs held recently.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 19, 2014)

I used to be an adventurer, but then I took an arrow to the knee


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 19, 2014)

I used to be a casual gamer , then I was given a work-station. ^


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2014)

gameranand said:


> You know guys I was one of the most active guys in this particular thread but thing is, many people come here and go. They will come and say, OK I'll join the next PD but they will never come. Ultimately, 4-5 players will come as       [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] ,      [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=119713]nikku_hot123[/MENTION].   [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]  and      [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] also used to join some times.
> Now I chat with them each and every day on Steam so why should I restrict myself with one game on a particular day. If I post here that a particular game will be played on a day then obviously I can't play some other game on that day and people won't join anyway. Maybe 1 or 2 extra people will come and maybe not. So whats the point, why would I restrict myself with one game when I know that no one is interested at all. I mean I have attended most of the PDs and played with no more than 6-7 people at most, however judging from here I would expect no less than 10-15 people. Many will ping me on Steam at 10PM (Is the PD still going on ?? ). I mean seriously WTF ?? I always post here the time and date and yet people will come after the event and complaint that oh man I couldn't join. So I thought of a better solution, keep from the thread. Better for me and everyone.



Yaar there are too many games to put on my 500GB Hard Drive


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 19, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Yaar there are too many games to put on my 500GB Hard Drive



same here.. 

im deleting some of my movies.. :\


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> same here..
> 
> im deleting some of my movies.. :\



Anirban, buy nfs most wanted on PS3, we'll play.
You can get used copy or even download it for cheap on PSN.
Its cheap and only 4GB in size. PS: you can pause downloads on PS3
*store.sonyentertainmentnetwork.com...nted/cid=EP0006-NPEB01042_00-NFSMW000PS300EU1


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 19, 2014)

I can buy but there will be only two of us..


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> I can buy but there will be only two of us..



Not true bro, you get a lot of players that join the fun when u play online.
Plues we get to beat each other's record


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2014)

Piyush said:


> [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]
> 
> Come play Doto  Its ben 2-3 weeks that you came. But we have different kind of problem . There will be more than 10 player at particular time and we have to make some 4-5 people become casters of the match . Sad that dota is 5 v 5 game only



Got bored with. Same old **** everytime. Farm, more farm, wards and all. Will resume it but don't know when.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 19, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Got bored with. Same old **** everytime. Farm, more farm, wards and all. Will resume it but don't know when.



Thats because you played only 2-3 heroes out of 100+ 
Anyways your choice. I asked you coz your commentary makes it interesting


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Thats because you played only 2-3 heroes out of 100+
> Anyways your choice. I asked you coz your commentary makes it interesting



Exams going on, will resume after exams for sure.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Exams going on, will resume after exams for sure.



Exams suck balls man. I hated exams.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 19, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Not exactly a PD but me and [MENTION=47611]furious_gamer[/MENTION] did play CSGO today



It was fun. Allu also played with us. We will play today again. If someone wanna  join, just ping us.


----------



## DDIF (Nov 19, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> It was fun. Allu also played with us. We will play today again. If someone wanna  join, just ping us.


Not much of a CSGO person but I could give it a try, am a n00b in game though, require too much skill which sadly I don't have.
I will join tonight after I play the new DLC for BF4, and dude you never answer to the PMs on steam.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 19, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Not much of a CSGO person but I could give it a try, am a n00b in game though, require too much skill which sadly I don't have.
> I will join tonight after I play the new DLC for BF4, and dude you never answer to the PMs on steam.



I never got any from you dude. BTW I will be online after 10pm. We'll meet then.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 20, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> It was fun. Allu also played with us. We will play today again. If someone wanna  join, just ping us.





ManiDhillon said:


> Not much of a CSGO person but I could give it a try, am a n00b in game though, require too much skill which sadly I don't have.
> I will join tonight after I play the new DLC for BF4, and dude you never answer to the PMs on steam.



We played yesterday again

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/49866530224901882/E004283854AFEB17DB771225FFCC5322472F2236/1024x575.resizedimage


Yeah my rank is rather low


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 20, 2014)

^^ You really care about rank? Man, all I want is to have some fun while shooting at random guy. Another aim will be shoot as many as possible.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 20, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Not much of a CSGO person but I could give it a try, am a n00b in game though, require too much skill which sadly I don't have.
> I will join tonight after I play the new DLC for BF4, and dude you never answer to the PMs on steam.



You just  had to bring BF4s name here didnt you ?!


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 21, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ You really care about rank? Man, all I want is to have some fun while shooting at random guy. Another aim will be shoot as many as possible.


Hehe same. But sometimes I try to rack up lol

But trolling in CSGO is too much fun (with flash etc)


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 21, 2014)

^^ Yes. I am not into trolling, but for me, playing CS GO itself is fun. And killing is a bonus.


----------



## d3p (Nov 25, 2014)

CS:GO Casual or Trolling is Epic. I myself made 2 more smurf account to play with Scout & Deagles, but even those 2 smurf acc are Ranked LE & LEM...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 25, 2014)

d3p said:


> CS:GO Casual or Trolling is Epic. I myself made 2 more smurf account to play with Scout & Deagles, but even those 2 smurf acc are Ranked LE & LEM...



Well, you are a CS GO maniac 

It is hard to see you in Steam these days, playing any game other than CS GO....


----------



## Gollum (Nov 25, 2014)

So who is buying _*the crew*_ to join me in my quest to defeat all


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 25, 2014)

Gollum said:


> So who is buying _*the crew*_ to join me in my quest to defeat all



Too costly. If you can afford, gift me one. I will join you.


----------



## udaylunawat (Nov 27, 2014)

add me to these whatsapp groups anirban
Digit playdate group
Full tu  
Great knowledge sharing


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 27, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> add me to these whatsapp groups anirban
> Digit playdate group
> Full tu
> Great knowledge sharing


Lol. Anirban is so gonna kill someone


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 28, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> add me to these whatsapp groups anirban
> Digit playdate group
> Full tu
> Great knowledge sharing


If you cant behave yourself in a public forum, what hope do you have in a private group?

Nope. 

Best of luck with the mods.


----------



## aaruni (Nov 28, 2014)

Y U NO telegram group? -_-


----------



## Anorion (Nov 28, 2014)

Why Telegram? It's Russian, not Indian. Hike is Indian though.


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 29, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Why Telegram? It's Russian, not Indian. Hike is Indian though.


Remember our hike group?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 29, 2014)

BTW I'll be able to play on PD again after 15th December. Let's queue up for CSGO? Or revisit Grid 1 ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 29, 2014)

Gollum said:


> So who is buying _*the crew*_ to join me in my quest to defeat all



I'm considering it. Will get if the reviews are good. I don't want a racing game with shi*ty physics.

- - - Updated - - -

And where is this group on? Which app? (I'm a pro-Windows guy. So no freaky unknown apps. lel)


----------



## gameranand (Nov 30, 2014)

Playing Far Cry 3 with [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] on Co-Op and man the co-op of FC3 is quite good. I wonder why don't people play it at all.


Spoiler



*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25097277538505028/9A31CC5C5016B30408843B71C86387DADCA96DED/1024x576.resizedimage

Finally a success. 
*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25097277534737682/FAD0DBD11925F9B19AD312CAB6B48307358930DA/1024x576.resizedimage

Yup lots of repairing.
*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25097277538496210/6A4D3ED4F7699962ADF85C7D42321551B47FB294/1024x576.resizedimage
Yeah I know I suck at sniping. 
*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25097277538512465/48EF71D11F231EDDD8BA9745E25EE061E8053B03/1024x576.resizedimage

But I rock at Racing and stuff 
*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25097277527208619/FBFDCD77514A53D1ADA1469A909E50407B87E48B/1024x576.resizedimage

Lets Race. 
*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25097277534722284/CA33BFCD3344934C57D50D55EA56C31D7774A62A/1024x576.resizedimage


----------



## DDIF (Dec 4, 2014)

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] here is the video of the co-op play session of first mission:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWnJgVfQ5kQ&list=UUtru_dC2S1XiH49EYxzewaQ


----------



## Gollum (Dec 4, 2014)

so many deals this december. internet fup sucks.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 7, 2014)

back to gaming


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 7, 2014)

what game for next playdate


----------



## d3p (Dec 9, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] here is the video of the co-op play session of first mission:
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWnJgVfQ5kQ&list=UUtru_dC2S1XiH49EYxzewaQ



Whoever is with the sniper rifle, TOO Slow Reflexes.


----------



## DDIF (Dec 9, 2014)

d3p said:


> Whoever is with the sniper rifle, TOO Slow Reflexes.


It is me.


----------



## d3p (Dec 11, 2014)

ManiDhillon Doing Wreckless stunts with his Bullet [Ok, i'm not so sure about him, but just found being uploaded by him]

[YOUTUBE]kFH9rvEYG6A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 11, 2014)

Read the description. Its not him


----------



## Gollum (Dec 12, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Read the description. Its not him



lol herpderp not using brain


----------



## snap (Dec 13, 2014)

Next playdate - Gun Monkeys 

- - - Updated - - -

Can you do those stunts  [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]?


----------



## DDIF (Dec 14, 2014)

snap said:


> Can you do those stunts  [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]?


Nope, I can't do that.
  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] ,  [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] ,  [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION] , [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] , [MENTION=158584]DVJex[/MENTION] Insurgency server will be after 07:00 tonight.
Server is password protected, so join with following command from console:

```
connect ddif.homelinux.com:27015; password ********
```
You know the password, if you don't then PM me on steam.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 15, 2014)

Screenshot 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/lIlJcRN.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2014)

More screenies from last night play. 



Spoiler



*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/27350436439089725/246D7472CD6DCFE2F233E131ED62A455B77076C3/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/27350436358130743/37088DBCFCBBD657E8E9A9546F8828654759D34D/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/27350436422393155/A9165CED62F9AEFE0C5A8A57264924F607F4226D/1024x576.resizedimage


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 15, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Nope, I can't do that.
> [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] ,  [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] ,  [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION] , [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] , [MENTION=158584]DVJex[/MENTION] Insurgency server will be after 07:00 tonight.
> Server is password protected, so join with following command from console:
> 
> ...



i'll be joining Friday onwards. 

afternoon shift.


----------



## DDIF (Dec 16, 2014)

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=158584]DVJex[/MENTION] , @AluAzad 
Here are your exploits:
[YOUTUBE]v=HCssUL5txXg[/YOUTUBE]

And here is direct link:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCssUL5txXg


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] ,   [MENTION=158584]DVJex[/MENTION] , @AlluAzad
> Here are your exploits:
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCssUL5txXg



Damn....too much curse words from me in this one. 
[YOUTUBE]HCssUL5txXg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 16, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Damn....too much curse words from me in this one.



too much, too less. what does it matter?

all a lan party needs are words of profanity in your voice


----------



## Piyush (Dec 16, 2014)

nice communication there. No wonder playing along with anand is fun


----------



## snap (Jan 2, 2015)

Insurgency again pls, i finally installed it


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 5, 2015)

we play it almost every day.

hook up with Mani on steam/whatsapp. 

i'll join on Friday again.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 5, 2015)

I too want to play insurgency. When do you guys play?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 5, 2015)

when we are online.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 5, 2015)

Can you guys once your steam usernames so I can connect with you?


----------



## snap (Jan 5, 2015)

I got the same avatar in steam 

ID - TheVenerable


----------



## Vyom (Jan 5, 2015)

Read this article:
3 Lies About Gamers That People Still Believe

Hence, lets do a playdate.

Game: *Haxball*
A simple web based flash game but multiplayer and extreme fun.

Steps to host or join a demo game (I would be online when I can for the demo):
1. Open this : HaxBall - Play
2. Choose a nick name
3. Join room, "Vyom Room"
4. Password is "lol"

Let's make gaming social again!


----------



## Anorion (Jan 6, 2015)

lol played that with someone


----------



## Vyom (Jan 6, 2015)

Haxball is blocked at my workplace. 

Hence played Breakout. Scored 5765 !

*i.minus.com/iKmFAi9QwgytZ.JPG

A gamer have to game.


----------



## DVJex (Jan 6, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Can you guys once your steam usernames so I can connect with you?



Just add this guy Stuntman Dhillon


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Haxball is blocked at my workplace.
> 
> Hence played Breakout. Scored 5765 !
> 
> ...



Hai create your room again, i wanna try


----------



## Vyom (Jan 6, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Hai create your room again, i wanna try



Its up. HaxBall - Play


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 7, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Read this article:
> 3 Lies About Gamers That People Still Believe
> 
> Hence, lets do a playdate.
> ...


This game is way too much fun. Shall play this again in the weekend


----------



## Vyom (Jan 7, 2015)

For the uninitiated, here's the gameplay video which some of us played a while ago:


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 8, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Read this article:
> 3 Lies About Gamers That People Still Believe
> 
> Hence, lets do a playdate.
> ...



so this might be blocked at my workplace too.. i'll try though


----------



## Desmond (Jan 8, 2015)

Can anyone please help me test multiplayer in Dawn Of War : Dark Crusade?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 8, 2015)

Is someone in for Insurgency multiplayer on this Saturday or Sunday between 11:00 am and 6:00 pm?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2015)

Ready to play haxball anytime.. Actually, We were playing this for the entire an hour in our practical lab.. thanks a lot for that link vyom !


----------



## DVJex (Jan 8, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Is someone in for Insurgency multiplayer on this Saturday or Sunday between 11:00 am and 6:00 pm?


We usually play at like 7 or 8-10. Talk to [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] . He's our server provider.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 8, 2015)

DVJex said:


> We usually play at like 7 or 8-10. Talk to  @ManiDhillon  . He's our server provider.



I did. I go to sleep at 6:30 pm, that's the problem.


----------



## DDIF (Jan 8, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I did. I go to sleep at 6:30 pm, that's the problem.



Message me if you see me online.


DVJex said:


> Just add this guy Stuntman Dhillon



WTF??? Name is ManiDhillon on forum and DDIF on steam.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 8, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I did. I go to sleep at 6:30 pm, that's the problem.



wtf

what do you do??


----------



## Gollum (Jan 8, 2015)

work night shifts i guess


----------



## DDIF (Jan 8, 2015)

Here are some screenshots from Insurgency play. We are playing everyday from last two months.



Spoiler



*manidhillon.com/playdate/insurgency/1.jpg


*manidhillon.com/playdate/insurgency/2.jpg


*manidhillon.com/playdate/insurgency/3.jpg


*manidhillon.com/playdate/insurgency/4.jpg


*manidhillon.com/playdate/insurgency/5.jpg


*manidhillon.com/playdate/insurgency/6.jpg


*manidhillon.com/playdate/insurgency/7.jpg


----------



## DVJex (Jan 8, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> WTF??? Name is ManiDhillon on forum and DDIF on steam.



According to reliable sources(d3p) you're stuntman Dhillon  . 
Mani doing stunts


----------



## gameranand (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh well. Thanks to the SMPS I am missing all the fun


----------



## Vyom (Jan 8, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> We are playing everyday from last two months.



Well Wow. 

Anyway, and here I am playing Haxball with random strangers on Internet. It's not that fun.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 9, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> wtf
> 
> what do you do??



I wake up at 1:30 am. Into freelancing.


----------



## ico (Jan 11, 2015)

Do tell me if you guys are interested in this game - *Urban Terror*

We've got servers up 24x7 - **www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/79745-urban-terror-fun-over-realism-post2193422.html#post2193422*

Five years back this game was by far the most popular game on this forum. Graphics are crappy, but gameplay is excellent and it's free.


----------



## DDIF (Jan 13, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Well Wow.
> 
> Anyway, and here I am playing Haxball with random strangers on Internet. It's not that fun.


Hmmm, well mostly these days we are playing *Insurgency (Co-Op and MP)*, *BattleField4*, *Resident Evil 6 (Co-Op)*.



ico said:


> Do tell me if you guys are interested in this game - *Urban Terror*
> 
> We've got servers up 24x7 - **www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/79745-urban-terror-fun-over-realism-post2193422.html#post2193422*
> 
> Five years back this game was by far the most popular game on this forum. Graphics are crappy, but gameplay is excellent and it's free.



IDK but I will check. Though I think you guys should check Insurgency too, very good game. You can say they adapted everything good about most games.


----------



## aaruni (Jan 13, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Well Wow.
> 
> Anyway, and here I am playing Haxball with random strangers on Internet. It's not that fun.



Its only fun with friends, IMO.


----------



## DVJex (Jan 13, 2015)

I'll try urban terror next week when my lap returns from servicing.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 13, 2015)

I'll join UT next month 
FUP


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 17, 2015)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] 
any other games similar to haxball ? 
haxball has become extremely popular during my lab periods


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 12, 2015)

@mods requesting closing of this thread as playdates are non existant now........


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 12, 2015)

Unofficial PDs are happening daily IIRC


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 12, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Unofficial PDs are happening daily IIRC



3-4 people?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> 3-4 people?



More like 6-8 people AFAIK.


----------



## snap (Feb 13, 2015)

pfft, there are daily dota 2 playdates with TDF members


----------



## Anorion (Feb 13, 2015)

hmm. no comments.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2015)

snap said:


> pfft, there are daily dota 2 playdates with TDF members



Insurgency as well. All FPS lovers are raping Insurgency like hell. I think they made the worth out of that Bundle.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 13, 2015)

Steam chats ftw


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 27, 2015)

Anyone up for some Full Mojo Rampage in the weekend?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 1, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Anyone up for some Full Mojo Rampage in the weekend?



Ya okay , but lemme download it first via this awesome palce : *//Removed.*


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 1, 2015)

rajatGod512 said:


> Ya okay , but lemme download it first via this awesome palce : *//Removed.*



WTH Rajat!! Why are you spoiling our holy place with warez links?


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 1, 2015)

lolol


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 7, 2015)

BUT BUT I wanted to play the game ... aww , now no one can download from that prestiged place . I will come back with vengeance for that link removal .


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 5, 2015)

Is this up?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2015)

Digital Fragger said:


> Is this up?



Nope.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 6, 2015)

Digital Fragger said:


> Is this up?


What is?


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 6, 2015)

Let's all close this thread and mourn in silence.


----------



## snap (Apr 6, 2015)

The thing is cause of steam no one bothers updating/posting here, people play insurgency and dota and few other games together almost daily or alteast few times in a week.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2015)

snap said:


> The thing is cause of steam no one bothers updating/posting here, people play insurgency and dota and few other games together almost daily or alteast few times in a week.



This. Most of us have moved to legit games and so hardly care about LAN play at all.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 10, 2015)

What do legit games have to do with LAN play?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 10, 2015)

most legit games have online MP. so the pain of setting up hamachi is not there. 

hamachi was the main reason lan games were dropped.


----------



## snap (Apr 10, 2015)

I played Borderlands TPS with hamachi, not much of a hassle tbh


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 10, 2015)

snap said:


> I played Borderlands TPS with hamachi, not much of a hassle tbh



Hamachi Setup was a bit hairy, otherwise its fine. I find tunggle is way more rich now. Lots of players, open lobby, I played dying light and Torchlight 2.


----------



## snap (Apr 10, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Hamachi Setup was a bit hairy, otherwise its fine. I find tunggle is way more rich now. Lots of players, open lobby, I played dying light and Torchlight 2.



Sadly my pc cant run Dying light : (, Currently playing TL2 on steam...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What do legit games have to do with LAN play?



This. Also setting up hamachi was never a problem for the regular ones but it was always the case that some game won't run in one peep and some on other. So basically regular ones completely switched to online play and now thread is dead. Simple.


anirbandd said:


> most legit games have online MP. so the pain of setting up hamachi is not there.
> 
> hamachi was the main reason lan games were dropped.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 10, 2015)

i am still up for Borderlands 2/Pre Sequel. need to setup hamachi though. Or tunngle. 

let me know.


----------



## DDIF (May 14, 2015)

Battlefield 3 is the trend these days.


----------



## anirbandd (May 14, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> Battlefield 3 is the trend these days.



as if i dont know


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 26, 2015)

BUMP.

Guys from the forum are playing BF3/4 regularly. 
Please hook up with them (us) if you want to have a slice of the fun


----------



## Vyom (Jun 26, 2015)

Thread was going out of hand. Cleaned up. Now talk here. 
*www.digit.in/forum/cavern/192303-fork-tdf-playdate.html


----------



## Piyush (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Folk from TDF Playdate*



ManiDhillon said:


> Well [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] is DOTA2 fan, there are others too like [MENTION=149723]gagan_kumar[/MENTION] .
> Personally I hate DOTA2, I despise it. But me and the other group is available for shooters and racing games(legit games only).



Hmm, well I suck in fps games so ... Which racing games you guys play?


----------



## DDIF (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Folk from TDF Playdate*



Piyush said:


> Hmm, well I suck in fps games so ... Which racing games you guys play?


Dirt 3 Complete Edition


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Folk from TDF Playdate*



gagan_kumar said:


> so what are we gonna play today?



4 boy friends ...

- - - Updated - - -



ManiDhillon said:


> Dirt 3 Complete Edition



mere pass to incomplete wala bhi nhi hai


----------



## gameranand (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Folk from TDF Playdate*



ManiDhillon said:


> Well [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] is DOTA2 fan, there are others too like [MENTION=149723]gagan_kumar[/MENTION] .
> Personally I hate DOTA2, I despise it. But me and the other group is available for shooters and racing games(legit games only).



The last time I played DOTA 2 was several months ago.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Folk from TDF Playdate*



ManiDhillon said:


> Abbey Ano khud to tu 1 saal se next month next month kar raha hai, baaki koi kya khaak aayega!!



Wut stopped saying that after saw how connection was in Blore. Finishing up projects and portfolio now. 

Haven't updated origin forever... hope it does not download and install a year's worth of the same update


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Folk from TDF Playdate*



Anorion said:


> Wut stopped saying that after saw how connection was in Blore. Finishing up projects and portfolio now.
> 
> Haven't updated origin forever... hope it does not download and install a year's worth of the same update



good ol 73 mb


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Folk from TDF Playdate*

Dirt 3 is easy to play. The complete edition which all owners of the game received has all DLC. The monaco/Monte-Carlo tracks are amazing. Me & [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION] played it a while back, T'was fun


----------



## gameranand (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Folk from TDF Playdate*

Yup...its fun indeed. Played the game with friends several times.


----------



## Alok (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Folk from TDF Playdate*

I can play more Dirt, its fun 

I'm using interior cam now , feels better.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Folk from TDF Playdate*

This playdate thing actually made me meet and talk to people and now I have great friend circle of like minded people as mentioned earlier. Even my schoolmate (non TDF member) also joined the group. 

It also led to new inventions such as :


Spoiler



BASOD : now everyone knows that,  
Paypaaal etc.. It's almost an year now to this


----------



## Gollum (Jun 29, 2015)

*Re: Folk from TDF Playdate*

I hate the load times on DIrt 3


----------



## gameranand (Jun 29, 2015)

*Re: Folk from TDF Playdate*



tanmaymohan said:


> This playdate thing actually made me meet and talk to people and now I have great friend circle of like minded people as mentioned earlier. Even my schoolmate (non TDF member) also joined the group.
> 
> It also led to new inventions such as :
> 
> ...



Yeah. We had good times.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 29, 2015)

*Re: Folk from TDF Playdate*

I liked the borderlands playdate.
It was good fun played from 8pm till 4am
3GB bandwidth from FUP was used up


----------



## DDIF (Jun 29, 2015)

*Re: Folk from TDF Playdate*

Last night was good too, BF4 on our own server.
Rishi, Allu, Rajat, Tanmay, Anirban, Desmond, Handsomekapil and me were there with other people. Very much fun on CQ & TDM.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 29, 2015)

*Re: Folk from TDF Playdate*



ManiDhillon said:


> Last night was good too, BF4 on our own server.
> Rishi, Allu, Rajat, Tanmay, Anirban, Desmond, Handsomekapil and me were there with other people. Very much fun on CQ & TDM.



Wasn't that much fun to be honest .


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2015)

How much does the server cost BTW?  [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]

Also, HandsomeKapil is from TDF?


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 29, 2015)

*Re: Folk from TDF Playdate*



rajatGod512 said:


> Wasn't that much fun to be honest .


Got exhausted at the end of the day, plus I hate sniping a lot.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 29, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Also, HandsomeKapil is from TDF?


Yes...


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2015)

*Re: Folk from TDF Playdate*



rajatGod512 said:


> Wasn't that much fun to be honest .



Yeah. The controls feel somewhat weird compared to BF3. But I think it will be ok with some practice.


----------



## DDIF (Jun 29, 2015)

*Re: Folk from TDF Playdate*



rajatGod512 said:


> Wasn't that much fun to be honest .



NO, It was. At least for me. I kicked EvilDeadX and AlluAzad's a$$.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How much does the server cost BTW?  [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]
> Also, HandsomeKapil is from TDF?



2500/- INR per month + 190/- INR for plugin hosting.



Hrishi said:


> Got exhausted at the end of the day, plus I hate sniping a lot.



I hate Assaulting.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 29, 2015)

*Re: Folk from TDF Playdate*



ManiDhillon said:


> NO, It was. At least for me. I kicked EvilDeadX and AlluAzad's a$$.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes , yo do. { the C4 jihadis }.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 29, 2015)

Btw I have reduced my playtime due to long hr classes and studies though


----------



## gameranand (Jun 29, 2015)

Me and [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] . I use to play assault and he with C4, blow up tank and revive. Good times.


----------



## DDIF (Jun 29, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Me and [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] . I use to play assault and he with C4, blow up tank and revive. Good times.



Don't remind me.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 29, 2015)

No one remembers when we use to play, Teeworld. Damn, I still remember the battles. Then I moved onto racing with Trackmania, Grid and Burnout Paradise. 
Those were fun days.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 29, 2015)

Vyom said:


> No one remembers when we use to play, Teeworld. Damn, I still remember the battles. Then I moved onto racing with Trackmania, Grid and Burnout Paradise.
> Those were fun days.



Well I remember Grid PDs and Burnout as well. 2 of each I guess, awesome they were. We also had fun in Blur PDs as well.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 29, 2015)

I played in a couple of grid pds. And tm nations. 

Grid is good. And im willing to play again.


----------



## DDIF (Jun 29, 2015)

^^ This is not a democracy.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 29, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Also, HandsomeKapil is from TDF?



Yes I am.


----------



## snap (Jun 30, 2015)

Vyom said:


> No one remembers when we use to play, Teeworld. Damn, I still remember the battles. Then I moved onto racing with Trackmania, Grid and Burnout Paradise.
> Those were fun days.



Teeworld and Altitude


----------



## Anorion (Jun 30, 2015)

yes that was fun too


----------



## Desmond (Jun 30, 2015)

kapilove77 said:


> Yes I am.



Ohh..

- - - Updated - - -

BTW guys, check this out: Air Brawl on Steam

This should make great PlayDate material.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 30, 2015)

If anyone wants to play Dirt3 please let me know. it is the only legit racing PC game that I have apart from burnout paradise


----------



## DDIF (Jun 30, 2015)

BF4 everyday @ [D3W] 24x7 Pure CQ/TDM - No Stupid Rules [High CPU] - Multiplayer - Battlelog / Battlefield 4

Everyone is welcome to join.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 30, 2015)

What does High CPU means in that server description?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 30, 2015)

Piyush said:


> What does High CPU means in that server description?



That means the CPU is high /s


----------



## Piyush (Jun 30, 2015)

plz


----------



## Desmond (Jun 30, 2015)

Piyush said:


> What does High CPU means in that server description?


Just something to attract more players. #marketing


----------



## sygeek (Jul 1, 2015)

You guys don't play minecraft/terarria? Minecraft MP is so much fun if you have a decent-sized community.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 1, 2015)

sygeek said:


> You guys don't play minecraft/terarria? Minecraft MP is so much fun if you have a decent-sized community.



Seriously?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 1, 2015)

sygeek said:


> You guys don't play minecraft/terarria? Minecraft MP is so much fun if you have a decent-sized community.



I have terraria and same with many people in our friend circle fusionX. But Im bad in the game, never tried multiplayer.

- - - Updated - - -



ManiDhillon said:


> Seriously?



It seems your scope of online gaming is limited to fps/racing games only?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 1, 2015)

Piyush said:


> It seems your scope of online gaming is limited to fps/racing games only?



No his scope is limited to good looking games. He doesn't tolerate bad graphics in that amount which is offered by Minecraft and Terraria.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 1, 2015)

gameranand said:


> No his scope is limited to good looking games. He doesn't tolerate bad graphics in that amount which is offered by Minecraft and Terraria.


This


----------



## Piyush (Jul 1, 2015)

Oh I see. Valid reason. 

The only 8bit graphics games I can play are Terraria , Prison architect and some other simulation games.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 1, 2015)

gameranand said:


> No his scope is limited to good looking games. He doesn't tolerate bad graphics in that amount which is offered by Minecraft and Terraria.



'Bad Graphics!'.. !!??! 
Some community would be very serious about this comment. Minecraft is to adults what Legos were to Childrens. It's their very own playground to 'create anything' out of nothing. Granted I myself don't share the same enthusiasm for Minecraft, and have only played it for like an hour. But I can very well understand the sentiment that goes with this game.

And "bad graphics" is mostly subjective anyway.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 1, 2015)

Going to install DiRT3 on pc today
let me know if you wish to race


----------



## gameranand (Jul 1, 2015)

Vyom said:


> 'Bad Graphics!'.. !!??!
> Some community would be very serious about this comment. Minecraft is to adults what Legos were to Childrens. It's their very own playground to 'create anything' out of nothing. Granted I myself don't share the same enthusiasm for Minecraft, and have only played it for like an hour. But I can very well understand the sentiment that goes with this game.
> 
> And "bad graphics" is mostly subjective anyway.



Well graphics are bad. PERIOD.
Yes it offers a lot of customization and what not but visually this game is not very appealing to everyone. Besiege is also a game where you make things but their visuals are appealing. 
And yes visuals are always subjective matter, I like cell shaded graphics and I have seen many people not playing a particular game because they dislike cell shaded graphics.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 1, 2015)

Piyush said:


> What does High CPU means in that server description?


They might be using some high end CPUs like i7 in their servers AFAIK.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 1, 2015)

No one playing Civilization V?


----------



## DDIF (Jul 1, 2015)

Vyom said:


> 'Bad Graphics!'.. !!??!
> Some community would be very serious about this comment. Minecraft is to adults what Legos were to Childrens. It's their very own playground to 'create anything' out of nothing. Granted I myself don't share the same enthusiasm for Minecraft, and have only played it for like an hour. But I can very well understand the sentiment that goes with this game.
> 
> And "bad graphics" is mostly subjective anyway.


Trying defending Minecraft on any reputable gaming community and you will know.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 1, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> Trying defending Minecraft on any reputable gaming community and you will know.



Looks like I don't need to. digit teaches me a lot of things.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 1, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> They might be using some high end CPUs like i7 in their servers AFAIK.



no one uses desktop CPU for servers.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 1, 2015)

not even gaming servers??


----------



## gameranand (Jul 1, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> not even gaming servers??



Nope..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 1, 2015)

Let me throw some light on the "High CPU" Server in bf4 topic . First of all High CPU means a High CPU Priority , now as we know we cant rent our own private servers in battlefield you have to buy them now what happens is that say there is a server in singapore and battlefield games are hosted on shared servers and 1 sever could run many instances of a battlefield game say like 4 now when you purchase a server you have an option "High CPU Priority" which comes at an extra cost , if you buy that option your instance of bf4 on the server is ticked as using more of the cpu compared to other instances just like you do on a desktop pc and prioritize some applications over other .

On the Minecraft topic I would like to say that having played Minecraft it is an awesome game with a very large community , much larger than battlefield but one needs to spend considerable amount of time with it if one hasn't played that type of game to start loving it .

(Now not many people do this but I felt I needed to this) Finally I want to say that it was fun here in TDF , I came here in 2011 and met some awesome people , had a blast gaming with you guys . Got to know some of you guys personally, it was fun . The one thing I have learned about people here is that some people might not be too thankful of you and they believe that whatever they know is somehow of more importance than others . It was fun doing voice chats and all here but recently I have learned that if you let people into your life too much that you haven't met in real life they give unnecessary advises which could sort of hurt you . So there's that .

Goodbye People of TDF . May you take this thing further in the right direction .


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 1, 2015)

rajatGod512 said:


> Goodbye People of TDF . May you take this thing further in the right direction .



What happened buddy?


----------



## sygeek (Jul 1, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> Trying defending Minecraft on any reputable gaming community and you will know.



Mostly full of people saying it was better before the health and food behaviour changes (blah blah muh skill cap). Its still a very enjoyable game and is constantly being patched. Nothing beats the experience of the first few hours as you discover and explore the vast world of minecraft.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 1, 2015)

Since we are talking about Minecraft and Terraria 
*i.imgur.com/MXhZ3c4.png

This is today's stats. Terraria #3


----------



## Vyom (Jul 1, 2015)

rajatGod512 said:


> Let me throw some light on the "High CPU" Server in bf4 topic . First of all High CPU means a High CPU Priority , now as we know we cant rent our own private servers in battlefield you have to buy them now what happens is that say there is a server in singapore and battlefield games are hosted on shared servers and 1 sever could run many instances of a battlefield game say like 4 now when you purchase a server you have an option "High CPU Priority" which comes at an extra cost , if you buy that option your instance of bf4 on the server is ticked as using more of the cpu compared to other instances just like you do on a desktop pc and prioritize some applications over other .
> 
> On the Minecraft topic I would like to say that having played Minecraft it is an awesome game with a very large community , much larger than battlefield but one needs to spend considerable amount of time with it if one hasn't played that type of game to start loving it .
> 
> ...



Umm.. wut? Did I miss anything?


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 2, 2015)

[MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] , what happened ?


----------



## Gollum (Jul 2, 2015)

looks like he did not like you guys talking bad about his beloved game


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2015)

rajatGod512 said:


> The one thing I have learned about people here is that some people might not be too thankful of you and they believe that whatever they know is somehow of more importance than others . It was fun doing voice chats and all here but recently I have learned that if you let people into your life too much that you haven't met in real life they give unnecessary advises which could sort of hurt you . So there's that .
> 
> Goodbye People of TDF . May you take this thing further in the right direction .



uh... don't be scared of that, happens to everyone, just don't take flash judgments too personally. Plus, you are more sensible than many. But still, your choice, so good luck.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 2, 2015)

as much as an group of people who have met online and not in IRL can be closely knit, our's is an extremely close group of friends. 

if there is any kind of misunderstanding, its best to talk it out. 
 [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] : if you are reading this, you are welcome to talk it out. you know our timings and place.  
in case you dont, here's all the very best to all your future endeavors, from ALL of us. we have had a great time.

I am sure we will play together again!!


----------



## Gollum (Jul 2, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> as much as an group of people who have met online and not in IRL can be closely knit, our's is an extremely close group of friends.
> 
> if there is any kind of misunderstanding, its best to talk it out.
> [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] : if you are reading this, you are welcome to talk it out. you know our timings and place.
> ...



if I ever go to pune, I will definitely try to meet admun


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 3, 2015)

Gollum said:


> if I ever go to pune, I will definitely try to meet admun



Surely.  You are welcome


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> @rajatGod512 , what happened ?



Who is in your avi ?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 3, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> as much as an group of people who have met online and not in IRL can be closely knit, our's is an extremely close group of friends.
> 
> if there is any kind of misunderstanding, its best to talk it out.
> [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] : if you are reading this, you are welcome to talk it out. you know our timings and place.
> ...



I believe the problem could be the verbal abuses people throw around in TeamSpeak. once in a while is OK, but always is bad. I stopped joining TS because of this, I couldn't concentrate on the actual game.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 3, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Who is in your avi ?


Avi ?


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 4, 2015)

RCuber said:


> I believe the problem could be the verbal abuses people throw around in TeamSpeak. once in a while is OK, but always is bad. I stopped joining TS because of this, I couldn't concentrate on the actual game.



lets rest this case.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 4, 2015)

RCuber said:


> I believe the problem could be the verbal abuses people throw around in TeamSpeak. once in a while is OK, but always is bad. I stopped joining TS because of this, I couldn't concentrate on the actual game.



Good thing you weren't there when my mic was working fine.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 4, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Good thing you weren't there when my mic was working fine.


Was about to say that....lel


----------



## DDIF (Jul 4, 2015)

RCuber said:


> I believe the problem could be the verbal abuses people throw around in  *mumble*. once in a while is OK, but always is bad. I stopped joining *mumble* because of this, I couldn't concentrate on the actual game.





gameranand said:


> Good thing you weren't there when my mic was working fine.



And this is why we repeatedly request everyone to use headset/mic, we don't recommend LoudSpeaker in such intense gaming moments.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 4, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> And this is why we repeatedly request everyone to use headset/mic, we don't recommend LoudSpeaker in such intense gaming moments.


Haha yeah I have to do this everyday. Otherwise my gaming sessions would have been banned


----------



## gameranand (Jul 4, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> And this is why we repeatedly request everyone to use headset/mic, we don't recommend LoudSpeaker in such intense gaming moments.



Intense...I never play PDs seriously...always with complete fun. Who cares how I perform, I just need some entertainment with my friends is all.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 4, 2015)

I just blear it loudly
my father only said "you have some excited friends"


----------



## gameranand (Jul 4, 2015)

Anorion said:


> I just blear it loudly
> my father only said "you have some excited friends"


----------



## RCuber (Jul 4, 2015)

Anorion said:


> I just blear it loudly
> my father only said "you have some excited friends"



( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Desmond (Jul 4, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> as much as an group of people who have met online and not in IRL can be closely knit, our's is an extremely close group of friends.
> 
> if there is any kind of misunderstanding, its best to talk it out.
> [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] : if you are reading this, you are welcome to talk it out. you know our timings and place.
> ...


I, Anirban and Faun are in the same city, but never met in person.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Avi ?



Your profile pic/avatar...


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 7, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Your profile pic/avatar...


Thats me.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Thats me.



You must be the handsomest guy on tdf.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 7, 2015)

Anyone here wants to play Dungeon Defenders ?


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 8, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> You must be the handsomest guy on tdf.


Not exactly. 
But thanks for the compliment though. Even if it's far from the truth.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 8, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Not exactly.
> But thanks for the compliment though. Even if it's far from the truth.


 [MENTION=85298]axes2t2[/MENTION] : dont be fooled. hes a very down to earth guy. 
he is more handsome than the avatar here. plus he has a good job in a reputed company. 

if you are a lady, single and ready to mingle, look no further.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 8, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> [MENTION=85298]axes2t2[/MENTION] : dont be fooled. hes a very down to earth guy.
> he is more handsome than the avatar here. plus he has a good job in a reputed company.
> 
> if you are a lady, single and ready to mingle, look no further.



 that last line


----------



## sygeek (Jul 8, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> [MENTION=85298]axes2t2[/MENTION] : dont be fooled. hes a very down to earth guy.
> he is more handsome than the avatar here. plus he has a good job in a reputed company.
> 
> if you are a lady, single and ready to mingle, look no further.


Sounds like a matrimonial ad


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 8, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> @axes2t2  : dont be fooled. hes a very down to earth guy.
> he is more handsome than the avatar here. plus he has a good job in a reputed company.
> 
> if you are a lady, single and ready to mingle, look no further.



lol man, i think you are more interested in him.....


----------



## Piyush (Jul 8, 2015)

*images.clipartpanda.com/rainbow-with-clouds-clipart-jTxE6jrec.jpeg


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 8, 2015)

Piyush said:


> *images.clipartpanda.com/rainbow-with-clouds-clipart-jTxE6jrec.jpeg


Spit your thoughts , We are brothers on Battlefield. 


gagan_kumar said:


> lol man, i think you are more interested in him.....


----------



## RCuber (Jul 8, 2015)

WTF is going on in here ??


----------



## Piyush (Jul 8, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Spit your thoughts , We are brothers on Battlefield.



Sorry bro, apologies. That was just a toxic joke


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 8, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> that last line





sygeek said:


> Sounds like a matrimonial ad



 




gagan_kumar said:


> lol man, i think you are more interested in him.....


 [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] is the one that visited him


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 9, 2015)

RCuber said:


> WTF is going on in here ??


Matrimonial 4 premium edition with dlc on discount


----------



## DDIF (Jul 9, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] is the one that visited him


Leave me out of it. Married, with kid and happy.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 9, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> Leave me out of it. Married, with kid and happy.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> Leave me out of it. Married, with kid and happy.



Affair ??


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 10, 2015)

Seriously, wtf is going on here !


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 10, 2015)

Wtf??? Rishi on demand


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 10, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> Leave me out of it. Married, with kid and happy.



omg 2 timing.....


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 30, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/sjrb4Qy.jpg



Battlefield Squad Goals [ Folks from TDF ]


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 30, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> *i.imgur.com/sjrb4Qy.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield Squad Goals [ Folks from TDF ]



Noice!!


Spoiler



Although you are missing your lead  



btw, my Dirt 3 is updated and running.     [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION]      [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]      [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION]     [MENTION=41167]kapilove77[/MENTION]      [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]

- - - Updated - - -

Also, i took a dive and bought CSGO 

I can play if someone hosts a server. too chicken to play on public servers with the russkies.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 4, 2016)

playdate V3.0 is coming?


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 4, 2016)

Nay. We now mostly stick to playing Battlefield 4 (the pro gamers ) , Insurgency or Rocket League ( Casual play ).
I don't see a public playdate happening any time soon, though we almost play daily.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 5, 2016)

Aww maaaann. Faaine faaine(fine fine). I don't play Battlefield   . I am super ultra bad in these kind of games.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 5, 2016)

Rocket League have gotten so popular.. that we play almost always. One hell of a game it is.

In one game you would feel like a pro, but in the next, you would get your a$$ handed. So incredibly multi layered skills.

On RL can though, only 8 players can play simultaneously, in 4x4 team. But today we had 9 players lol. 

I think RL is the best playdate that can ever be.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 5, 2016)

RL looks really good but it is not free   . You people enjoy.

- - - Updated - - -

:crying2_NF:


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 5, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Rocket League have gotten so popular.. that we play almost always. One hell of a game it is.
> 
> In one game you would feel like a pro, but in the next, you would get your a$$ handed. So incredibly multi layered skills.
> 
> ...



Nopes. Games like Battlefield 4/Insurgency are more suited for Play Dates or Team play. Rocket league is fun however it is relatively new and limited number of players . I did realize it today when one of our friends got left out of the game  .No offence but It's a casual couch game comparatively.

TBH, you guys actually aren't enjoying it to the fullest as we mostly do in our Play dates.
For Insurgency we get 10-12 players at times, with most of them on Voice ( Mumble ) - which brings in the actual fun.  ["Playing without Voice is just like playing with any random player across the Globe."]

And for Battlefield 4 - well it's a game that speaks for itself. During weekends we get upwards 10+ players if things go well. Wish we had better internet infrastructure in India or Localized Servers of EA.

- - - Updated - - -



lightningfassst said:


> RL looks really good but it is not free   . You people enjoy.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> :crying2_NF:



Grab a free copy of Need For Speed 2013 while it lasts. Some of us play it for the sake of graphics element at times, but it doesn't have much of a multi player feel.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 5, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Nopes. Games like Battlefield 4/Insurgency are more suited for Play Dates or Team play. Rocket league is fun however it is relatively new and limited number of players . I did realize it today when one of our friends got left out of the game  .No offence but It's a casual couch game comparatively.
> 
> TBH, you guys actually aren't enjoying it to the fullest as we mostly do in our Play dates.
> For Insurgency we get 10-12 players at times, with most of them on Voice ( Mumble ) - which brings in the actual fun.  ["Playing without Voice is just like playing with any random player across the Globe."]
> ...



vehemently seconded.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Rocket League have gotten so popular.. that we play almost always. One hell of a game it is.
> 
> In one game you would feel like a pro, but in the next, you would get your a$$ handed. So incredibly multi layered skills.
> 
> ...



Isnt RL slowly becoming an eSports as well?
I think I watched some streams on twitch tagged with some tournament names a while back.

I havent played RL (yet to install it) but it seems it seems a fun, casual team game.


----------



## ZTR (Mar 5, 2016)

RL became an esport 3 days after it's release lol


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2016)

Wow nice!! Looking forward for it to become one of the major eSports like Dota2/ LoL/ CS GO/ Hearthstone etc...


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 5, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> RL looks really good but it is not free   . You people enjoy.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> :crying2_NF:


Dude, it costs around 350..  Get it

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaruni (Mar 5, 2016)

ATM, NFS MW 2012 is on the house on Origin. Lets get a playdate going for that?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2016)

aaruni said:


> ATM, NFS MW 2012 is on the house on Origin. Lets get a playdate going for that?


Naa. Too much of a hassle downloading such a large game and isn't even as fun as Rocket League.


----------



## aaruni (Mar 5, 2016)

Do we have other, more optimistic people here?


----------



## ZTR (Mar 5, 2016)

Have it and up for Playdate


----------



## aaruni (Mar 5, 2016)

Hoping for 4 to 5 people for playdate.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 6, 2016)

torn between wanting to participate in playdate and running origin again


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 6, 2016)

Anorion said:


> torn between wanting to participate in playdate and running origin again


Origin isn't bad....

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Mar 6, 2016)

Im worried about a couple of years worth of 85 mb ghost updates that do absolutely nothing


----------



## snap (Mar 6, 2016)

Well we play Dota everyday with tdf members, others are welcome to join


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 6, 2016)

[MENTION=157653]Pasapa[/MENTION]  350 is costly for me dude. I am barely keeping my internet needs fulfilled. 
I would have downloaded MW2012 but not sure if it will run on my lap without lag. It gets reallly hot while browsing. If there's a light game and for free, I am up for it.

- - - Updated - - -

Dota is way out of my league.  
I play only FIFA and Arcade racing(NFS).


----------



## Anorion (Mar 6, 2016)

^you might like teeworlds or altitude. Those were fun.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 6, 2016)

altitude looked good. But I don't think anybody here wants to play that.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> altitude looked good. But I don't think anybody here wants to play that.


If you have Insurgency then you can join the others who play it. There are many and they play regularly, I was one of them but for now I have paused gaming.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 6, 2016)

Looks like FarCry2. But  That's also not free. 
Sorry to bother you people. I will post here when I have a game in my hand to play.  :'(
 Just want to know what you people are playing, if I find the game easy I'll join you people. Rocket Leagur is my list for now. I will ask you people again just before buying a game.
Thank You all for your replies.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 6, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> Looks like FarCry2. But  That's also not free.
> Sorry to bother you people. I will post here when I have a game in my hand to play.  :'(
> Just want to know what you people are playing, if I find the game easy I'll join you people. Rocket Leagur is my list for now. I will ask you people again just before buying a game.
> Thank You all for your replies.



you can try LoL on Garena server, very light game even potatoes can run it


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 6, 2016)

Ah, Thanks. Game looked good. But the only strategy game I have played is Clash Of Clans. Though I will try. Size seems to be around 10GB with patching and all. so Will download this by the end of the month.


----------



## ZTR (Mar 6, 2016)

LoL isnt strategy game per say

Its a MOBA like DOTA


----------



## snap (Mar 6, 2016)

Action Real Time Strategy(ARTS) defines DotA and LoL better.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 7, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> Ah, Thanks. Game looked good. But the only strategy game I have played is Clash Of Clans. Though I will try. Size seems to be around 10GB with patching and all. so Will download this by the end of the month.



Its size is around 3.4 gb if you download the Zipped version, although do test out your internet before starting to play.. requires ~150 ping or below to actually enjoy it


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 7, 2016)

How to check garena pings. Do I need to download the game first to check pings?? this is the link I found to download. Too big just to check pings.
 *lol.garena.com/playnow.php


I was going through LoL forum, Man whole world hate us. and few hate us without even knwoing who we are. Someone as ignorant as saying India as "arab infested country".

- - - Updated - - -

Normal pings were 250ms. Dont know how to check Garena pings


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 7, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> How to check garena pings. Do I need to download the game first to check pings?? this is the link I found to download. Too big just to check pings.
> *lol.garena.com/playnow.php
> 
> 
> ...


In CMD, Type ping lol.garena.com

Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION] . Its only 45ms!! Yayyyy!


----------

